# (Sea)Lions & Gators & Dolphins….Oh, My!  A Halloween PTR/TR with a “wild” theme - Oct/Nov '18



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Hello everyone .  






Now that I’ve wrapped up the final entries on our spring trip report, it seemed like a good time to open a new thread to chat about our next adventure…..especially when we’re officially under 5 weeks to departure. 

This trip’s dates:

*Friday, October 26th to Saturday, November 3rd*​That puts the current countdown at a mere 34 days .

Our fall trips always seem to race up on us SO fast.  Summertime always flies by, so the time between our spring vacation and our autumn adventures seem like nothing at all.  Our spring trips, on the other hand, seem to take FOREVER to roll around……northern winters are so painfully long .

I’ve done many PTR’s and trip reports before, so many of you already “know” me and my trusty travelling companion:  my husband, Steve.






This report will also feature a few other familiar names from my past threads, as we are excited to have a number of Dismeets in the works for this vacation.    So far, we have plans to spend time with @DontRushMe  (and her DH Rich), @chiamarie , @verleniahall  (and her DH Sam), @pattyw  (and her DH Joe), @afan , and possibly @Joanna71985 .  And heck, we still have time to schedule in a few more if the opportunity arises .  We are super excited to make some memories with some of these wonderful folks who we’ve become Dis-friends with over the course of the last several years here on the boards.

While I generally have separate threads for my PTR’s and TR’s, I think I’ll keep them both combined into one this time, just transitioning over once our vacation has concluded.   That way, y’all will get the “perfect plan” that we’re hoping for followed by what ACTUALLY happens……because really, we never know if we’ll get to stick with the ideal itinerary or have to swap things out due to unforeseen circumstances.  Weather is ALWAYS a worry, as it (along with unplanned sickness) are probably the two biggest things a person really can’t control.   We’ve had simply spectacular weather for virtually all of our trip days (every single one of them since our first Orlando adventure in 2009) so we keep thinking that one of these days, we’re gonna have a wash-out….the “law of averages” is bound to catch up with us at some point.  Those concerns are always heightened for our autumn vacations, as its still hurricane season in the south.  So, we pack the ponchos and umbrellas  (along with a small arsenal of over-the-counter remedies for any kind of sickness that we could potentially encounter…..anything from upset stomach  to head colds) and hope for the best.  In the meantime, I’m whispering sweet compliments to Mother Nature in the hopes that she’ll smile on us once again for our week in the Sunshine State .

While the plans for this trip call for a variety of Orlando attractions and activities, I’ve decided to keep this report in the SeaWorld forum as it definitely leans more heavily in that direction:  we will be visiting all three of the Orlando SW parks on this vacation (SeaWorld, Aquatica, and Discovery Cove) plus enjoying several of their awesome upgrades and add-ons, from all-day dining to a waterpark cabana and at least three different animal encounters and tours .    That said, this isn’t an all-SeaWorld trip by any stretch:  there will be a little bit of Disney (more than a “little bit”, actually), a few non-theme-park attractions, an offsite resort, and a few new dining experiences thrown in for good measure.  And……it’s also Halloween!  






I was never a real Halloween fan until we started spending a week each October in Orlando.  With all the fun fall events that are hosted at venues throughout the city, I’ve become converted .    Celebrating the spookiest holiday of the year in the south definitely brings out the inner child in both of us.  This year, for the first time, we are actually going to be in Orlando on Halloween itself.  We’re definitely excited to see how our resort marks the occasion, and see if any other fun activities pop up in unexpected places.

So……let’s officially kick off this PTR .  I am looking forward to spending the next 34 days counting down with y’all!


----------



## pattyw

YAY!! I'm here!! Always enjoy reading about your trips! So enjoyable and informative!! And excited for our DISmeet!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pattyw said:


> YAY!! I'm here!! Always enjoy reading about your trips! So enjoyable and informative!! And excited for our DISmeet!



So glad to have you along!!    Your contributions to my threads are always so fun.  
You're poised to leave again soon, if my memory serves me correctly.....I know you have a DC day planned for October 3rd .   What's your countdown currently sitting at?


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> So glad to have you along!!    Your contributions to my threads are always so fun.
> You're poised to leave again soon, if my memory serves me correctly.....I know you have a DC day planned for October 3rd .   What's your countdown currently sitting at?



5 days!!  Yay!

So looking forward to DC! Can't thank you enough for passing along that great tip about that super cheap price!  Couldn't have added that day on at the regular price!

I just got an e-mail from Hash House A Go Go for a free birthday dinner! And I think I still have the free dinner when I joined the e-mail club! I couldn't use it when we went there for breakfast. I thought we could use both for us- just looked at the coupon and it says one per table. Hey we may have to sit separately! Just kidding- we can use the other coupon on a different visit!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*FLIGHTS*

Our flights this trip are once again with Frontier:  we had a good first experience with them in May, so we're giving them a second shot for our fall trip.  






Our options for nonstop flights from Detroit to Orlando are surprisingly limited.    Our preferred airline is Jetblue, but unfortunately they only fly nonstop into Fort Lauderdale from DTW.....and while we gave that a good try (both of our 2017 trips), that 3 hour drive at the beginning and end of the trip just isn't ideal.   All of Southwest flights from DTW to MCO are connecting, and we're not fans of Southwest's open seating policy anyway (especially when there's no option to upgrade to extra legroom to keep Steve's big body comfy).  Spirit is a huge NO based just on some of their recent issues with pilots and staffing.....they're a little too "no frills" for our comfort [we can't help but wonder, aside from the obvious customer service.....what else are they sacrificing?].  So that pretty much leaves us with Delta and Frontier.

Detroit is a Delta hub, so they offer a plethora of flight options:  multiple non-stop flights a day from which to choose, and several different seating options from their basic fare to first class.  Their pricing, however, normally leaves something to be desired......and at last comparison, their comfort class seating on our dates was more than double Frontier's fares (with Frontier's extra charges for Stretch Seating and baggage charges factored in for fairness).  While we don't mind paying a fair price for good flights, we also can't justify paying double for Delta...especially when many of their planes don't offer anything special over Frontier.....some of them, not even TV's.

So, we gave Frontier a first chance back in May, and despite our initial reservations we honestly had no complaints.  The seats were a bit narrow for Steve's girth (more narrow than the seats on Jetblue), but our stretch seats offered us an INCREDIBLE amount of leg room.  I couldn't even touch the seat in front of me with my feet when my legs were fully extended.











Frontier _does_ charge for everything......from seat selection to luggage to snacks.....so we opted again this trip for their "Works" package which covers pretty much everything but food.






The Stretch Seats are $45 per person, each way, on their own......so the $75-ish fee for the Works Upgrade turns out to be a decent value considering it gives us more baggage than we even need, the priority boarding, and refundability (the latter which usually costs a small fortune with other airlines).  Even with the upgrades for both of us, both directions, our roundtrip flight price came in at a grand total of $630.12 including trip interruption & other insurances (it's still hurricane season, after all).    We were quite okay with that total fare.  The ONLY thing we will need to purchase (and we brought them with us last time), are beverages and snacks.

No, they don't have TV's or onboard wifi, but surprisingly (even to us), we didn't really miss the TV's in May.  We brought magazines with us from home (we have multiple subscriptions that we never seem to have time to read) and snoozed, which passed the time quite adequately.  We will plan to do the same again in October.

While we normally take a town car to DTW for our departure flights, our friends @DontRushMe and her husband Rich have kindly offered to pick us up on their way and save us the $85 fee......and we happily accepted!  They are on the same flight we are, so it works out perfectly.  We get extra time to spend with our friends, and save some $$$ at the same time.  Win, win! 

Service on board was great on our two flights in May, with the in-flight crew being friendly and attentive.   Flights were smooth and wonderfully uneventful, with little turbulence and smooth ascents and landings.   I'm a nervous flier at the best of times, so safe flights are my first priority:  and despite the discount price of Frontier, I didn't feel they scrimped on anything truly important.

Fingers crossed for equally as pleasant travels once again this time!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Yikes, duplicate post!!


----------



## afan

Yay!  I'm 39 days and 10 hours from being able to check into my flight, so 40 days until I leave and 41 until I'm in Florida and we're all meeting up at Disney Springs!

I saw the alert that you'd replied or something so I went to your old thread and didn't see anything knew.  I got so confused until I went back to the alerts and saw you'd started a new thread.  I had hopes you'd gotten your nexus letter in the mail.


----------



## goofballs

So happy to be following along and looking forward to all of the details.

I hear ya on nonstop flights. Unfortunately it is just not usually a possibility where we live. But sometimes I will still add on a 150-250 mile drive to fly nonstop.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pattyw said:


> 5 days!!  Yay!
> 
> So looking forward to DC! Can't thank you enough for passing along that great tip about that super cheap price!  Couldn't have added that day on at the regular price!
> 
> I just got an e-mail from Hash House A Go Go for a free birthday dinner! And I think I still have the free dinner when I joined the e-mail club! I couldn't use it when we went there for breakfast. I thought we could use both for us- just looked at the coupon and it says one per table. Hey we may have to sit separately! Just kidding- we can use the other coupon on a different visit!


And now, 4 days!!      You lucky duck!  How's the weather looking for your arrival so far? 

I couldn't have kept that DC deal to myself if i tried....it was too awesome NOT to share!  I am so glad you guys could take advantage of one of the deeply discounted dates.  I honestly think that price point will be something we all fondly reminisce about for a LONG time......."_Remember when we went to Discovery Cove in 2018 and only paid $99 per person?  And we swam with the dolphins, too!  Ah, those were the days_ ".  

In addition to our BOGO coupon, I still have a partial gift card from a couple of years ago that we haven't finished off.  I emailed to make sure that it was still valid, and indeed it is.....so I think we have $26 off on top of any coupon that we are able to use.  It's going to be a VERY affordable meal at this rate!! 



afan said:


> Yay!  I'm 39 days and 10 hours from being able to check into my flight, so 40 days until I leave and 41 until I'm in Florida and we're all meeting up at Disney Springs!
> 
> I saw the alert that you'd replied or something so I went to your old thread and didn't see anything knew.  I got so confused until I went back to the alerts and saw you'd started a new thread.  I had hopes you'd gotten your nexus letter in the mail.



Oh, how I wish it was Nexus news that I was wanting to share!!  Alas, still nothing .  Hopefully soon, though.  Good things come to those who wait, right? 

I have a feeling October is going to be a whirlwind, and our trips will be here before either of us can believe it.   Jake will be here from the 9th to the 15th. so those days will be full and pass super fast.    We will celebrate the Canadian Thanksgiving on the weekend of the 6th/7th, then our final weekend home (the 20th/21st) we'll be busy raking leaves and getting the outdoor stuff done before we depart.  I'm glad that pretty much all of the big stuff is already done/purchased/planned.

I started assembling our travel folder this weekend.....printed copies of all the stuff we need to have on hand (flight confirmations, copies of our Vistana reservation, and confirmation of every tour, cabana rental, and special event we have scheduled).  There is a comfort in being organized!



goofballs said:


> So happy to be following along and looking forward to all of the details.
> 
> I hear ya on nonstop flights. Unfortunately it is just not usually a possibility where we live. But sometimes I will still add on a 150-250 mile drive to fly nonstop.



How rotten that you don't have a nonstop option from your closest airport .  Adding that long of a drive to the front and end of a trip isn't fun.......and I can say that from years of experience.  While we gladly made the drive to Buffalo or Syracuse for the flight savings, the long drive was a real bummer (especially in the winter months).

I keep holding out hope that someday, Jetblue will offer nonstop service from DTW to MCO.  I would think it would be a logical flight to add if they ever choose to expand service from Detroit.  

We are fortunate that we really like Frontier's flight times, because they only offer the one nonstop per day (so its basically take it or leave it).  Happily, though, the times really work for us.   Our Friday flight out of Detroit is just after 2 pm, so that gives us the morning to wrap up any last minute to-do's, get the house nice and tidy, and spend some quality time with the cats before heading to the airport.  We get to enjoy a nice, restful sleep the night before without having to be woken at the crack of dawn.....meaning we can arrive in Orlando well rested .  We touch down just before 5 pm, allowing us to pick up the rental car and enjoy a nice dinner before checking in at our resort and getting settled into our villa.  We can have a pool night at the Vistana before hitting the ground running the following morning.  On the way home, it's up, check out, and head to the airport.  Our flight leaves Orlando around 10:30, putting us back on Michigan soil in the early afternoon.  We can be home, unpacked, and ready for a restful evening with the two furballs, and Lord knows they're dying for our attention by that point.  Coming back on the Saturday gives us both Sunday to grocery shop and rest up before starting back to work on Monday morning (boo).


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Great to see a new thread started Gina. The leg room looks great, and just right for Steve. Is it a 3 hour flight then?

We opted for direct flights in December as it is easier, if not a bit more expensive.


----------



## verleniahall

YIPPIE!! SO EXCITED!

AND - Infinity Falls is opening at the beginning of OCT, so we should be good to roll that day!!


----------



## bankr63

Subbing in.  That is coming up soon!  Let's hope these tropical storms settle down!

We're dealing with quite the mess here in Ottawa after a band of Tornadoes came through Friday evening.  Much of the city remains without power as one of the major substations was heavily damaged, and all schools are to remain closed tomorrow (first time they've closed schools since the great ice storm).  Thankfully we missed most of the force in the East end of the city, so only dealing with a couple of small downed branches here, and no interruption in power.


----------



## JenLanDisney

I'm here to enjoy your planning talk!


----------



## I-4Bound

I'm in! Looking forward to your reports, as always!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Great to see a new thread started Gina. The leg room looks great, and just right for Steve. Is it a 3 hour flight then?
> 
> We opted for direct flights in December as it is easier, if not a bit more expensive.



The airlines all generally state that the flight is around 2 hours and 40 minutes, but in actuality it never seems to take quite that long.  In fact, when we got in the air a few minutes late on our way home in May, the Frontier pilot pledged to make up time where he could, and we actually made it back to Detroit in 2 hours and 6 minutes.   Quite a short flight, no matter which way you slice it.  Which is why we aren't hugely broken up over the fact that Frontier has no onboard entertainment options.  As two adults, we can easily pass that short amount of time with very little difficulty.

Coming from as long a distance as you have to travel, I think direct flights are absolutely worth whatever extra money it costs you (easy for me to say, of course, when I'm not paying  ..... but anything to make your travel days easier has to be well worth the extra $$). 

How long would your flight be?  About....9 hours? 



verleniahall said:


> YIPPIE!! SO EXCITED!
> 
> AND - Infinity Falls is opening at the beginning of OCT, so we should be good to roll that day!!


I was thrilled to hear that Infinity Falls will be open for our trip!     I absolutely cannot WAIT to see the new area....the photos look simply gorgeous!   Now to work up the nerve to ride the darn thing......a 40 foot drop into the rapids is nothing to be afraid of, right?      I promised Steve I'd wear my big girl panties and give it a try, so hopefully I can retain that bravery and make it happen.   That's the goal, anyway!! 



bankr63 said:


> Subbing in.  That is coming up soon!  Let's hope these tropical storms settle down!
> 
> We're dealing with quite the mess here in Ottawa after a band of Tornadoes came through Friday evening.  Much of the city remains without power as one of the major substations was heavily damaged, and all schools are to remain closed tomorrow (first time they've closed schools since the great ice storm).  Thankfully we missed most of the force in the East end of the city, so only dealing with a couple of small downed branches here, and no interruption in power.



I am relieved to hear that you were spared the worst of the Ottawa storms......the photos we saw were absolutely heartbreaking .    With so many friends who have children at Ottawa U (and several of my own relatives living in the surrounding area), we were kept well abreast of the storm developments via Facebook and other social media.  Thankfully, everyone we know seems to be fine.....but oh, how my heart breaks for the families who lost their homes.  I can't even imagine.  Tornadoes scare the bejeezus out of me.....their unpredictability and sheer power are a terrifying combination.   

Any idea when they are estimating the power will be restored?  Do you think your wife will get more than one impromptu day off?



JenLanDisney said:


> I'm here to enjoy your planning talk!


   So glad to have you along!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I-4Bound said:


> I'm in! Looking forward to your reports, as always!!



So glad you're here! 

I had expected to get a planning entry typed out this afternoon, but I ended up doing some fall decorating outside....which led to a quick trip to Menards and Home Depot for a few extra supplies......which was followed by a pizza run........which necessitated a long walk this evening (we had the most gorgeous weather this weekend) and poof!  Away went my lazy Sunday .


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> The airlines all generally state that the flight is around 2 hours and 40 minutes, but in actuality it never seems to take quite that long.  In fact, when we got in the air a few minutes late on our way home in May, the Frontier pilot pledged to make up time where he could, and we actually made it back to Detroit in 2 hours and 6 minutes.   Quite a short flight, no matter which way you slice it.  Which is why we aren't hugely broken up over the fact that Frontier has no onboard entertainment options.  As two adults, we can easily pass that short amount of time with very little difficulty.
> 
> Coming from as long a distance as you have to travel, I think direct flights are absolutely worth whatever extra money it costs you (easy for me to say, of course, when I'm not paying  ..... but anything to make your travel days easier has to be well worth the extra $$).
> 
> How long would your flight be?  About....9 hours?


Yes officially 9hrs and 20 minutes going and 1 hour shorter coming back  then there's always the queue at immigration to deal with, which can easily add on another Hour or 2 depending how busy it is, so it makes for a long travel day.


----------



## AntimonyER

Haha, now I see the benefits of these trip reports, just when you finish reliving your last one, you are almost ready for the next trip. 19 days till our trip!


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> How's the weather looking for your arrival so far?



Typical Florida- hot and chance of rain each day. But so glad there are no hurricanes brewing right now!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> In addition to our BOGO coupon, I still have a partial gift card from a couple of years ago that we haven't finished off. I emailed to make sure that it was still valid, and indeed it is.....so I think we have $26 off on top of any coupon that we are able to use. It's going to be a VERY affordable meal at this rate!!



Sounds great!! 



verleniahall said:


> AND - Infinity Falls is opening at the beginning of OCT, so we should be good to roll that day!!



Glad to hear that!!



AntimonyER said:


> 19 days till our trip!



Yay!!  Have fun!  Can't wait to hear all about it! 3 days for me!!


----------



## bobbie68

Hi so glad to catch your PTR... We only use airlines that have a direct flight too. We can barely handle going up and down once let alone twice. 

I can't wait to follow along and learn some more stuff. I have been checking into Vistana. I contacted a couple of people renting out but the prices for the time we will go is about the same as booking on the website directly. I am more comfortable with that. I have read about a few horror stories with owners and problems renting. I started telling the family about it and will show them pics soon. 

Happy Planning!


----------



## DontRushMe

I'm Here!  

We had a Busy weekend, but almost down to the 30 day mark, Is it too early to start packing?


----------



## dalmatian7

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I started assembling our travel folder this weekend.....printed copies of all the stuff we need to have on hand (flight confirmations, copies of our Vistana reservation, and confirmation of every tour, cabana rental, and special event we have scheduled).  There is a comfort in being organized!
> 
> 
> 
> How rotten that you don't have a nonstop option from your closest airport .  .


   Jealous of your organization!  I need to get that started but it looks like it will be the first week of Oct for that.  We are headed to the Ohio State/Penn State game this weekend.   

We have no direct flights from our local airport and have never found anything cheap enough to justify driving and fighting city traffic. I think it is funny to me that our indirect flight through DTW on Delta priced at one point the same as your direct flight on Frontier.  I don't remember off the top of my head if we are DTW on the way down or back.  I know we are Atlanta one direction. 



verleniahall said:


> YIPPIE!! SO EXCITED!
> 
> AND - Infinity Falls is opening at the beginning of OCT, so we should be good to roll that day!!


  They finally announced a date?  Who HOOOOOOO we have had fingers crossed it opened in October.  



DontRushMe said:


> I'm Here!
> 
> We had a Busy weekend, but almost down to the 30 day mark, Is it too early to start packing?


   30 day mark here (I am dragging the suitcase out the first weekend in Oct).  We will all be driving past each other on I-Drive all week.  I still have to decide on what restaurants we are going to try.  Also, doing a hurricane stay away dance for the next 30 odd days.  But there is always insurance.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Yes officially 9hrs and 20 minutes going and 1 hour shorter coming back  then there's always the queue at immigration to deal with, which can easily add on another Hour or 2 depending how busy it is, so it makes for a long travel day.



Ugh, I can't imagine being on an airplane that long!!  I'd definitely have to psyche myself up for that kind of a journey......I tend to get fidgety after 2 hours and my gravol is only good for a maximum of 4 .   No wonder you spend a full two weeks or more when you come.  Do you find jet lag very bothersome?



AntimonyER said:


> Haha, now I see the benefits of these trip reports, just when you finish reliving your last one, you are almost ready for the next trip. 19 days till our trip!



Yes, we have it timed pretty much perfectly .

19 days......oooooh, I'm more than a little envious of your super-short countdown!  I'm getting excited and just want to go NOW.  What last minute to-do's are still on YOUR list?



pattyw said:


> Typical Florida- hot and chance of rain each day. But so glad there are no hurricanes brewing right now!
> 
> Sounds great!!
> 
> Glad to hear that!!
> 
> Yay!!  Have fun!  Can't wait to hear all about it! 3 days for me!!



I have my fingers crossed that any foul weather is nothing worse than a sprinkle or two.  What all is on this trip's itinerary?



bobbie68 said:


> Hi so glad to catch your PTR... We only use airlines that have a direct flight too. We can barely handle going up and down once let alone twice.
> 
> I can't wait to follow along and learn some more stuff. I have been checking into Vistana. I contacted a couple of people renting out but the prices for the time we will go is about the same as booking on the website directly. I am more comfortable with that. I have read about a few horror stories with owners and problems renting. I started telling the family about it and will show them pics soon.
> 
> Happy Planning!



I have to admit......I hate, hate, hate landing.  Sometimes we get lucky and they are super smooth, but we've had a few where its felt like the plane has wobbled and jerked its way down.  I'm with you....the less ups and downs we have to endure on each trip, the happier I am.  My former boss used to always say, _"Gina, it's not landing you need to be fearful of.  It's the ascent.  Unlike when you're landing, the plane is full of fuel as you're taking off.....so if you crash, you'll go up in a ball of fire.  But think of it this way, sweetheart.  You're unlikely to feel a damn thing"._    Every time we take off, that's all I can think of .

One of the nice benefits of booking directly with SVR is that you can trade your daily housekeeping for free breakfasts at Zimmie's.  For each day you waive your housekeeping, you get 2 free adult breakfast buffet vouchers.  So, if the cost is about even renting from an owner versus booking direct, you might be able to come out a little ahead with the free breakfasts.  Unless, of course, you want housekeeping service very single day....in which case, you would want to book directly with the resort anyway as timeshare stays only have a midweek tidy and a full clean before your check-in.


DontRushMe said:


> I'm Here!
> 
> We had a Busy weekend, but almost down to the 30 day mark, Is it too early to start packing?



Packing already?!??  Sure, why not!    We won't get out our suitcases until.....oh, maybe the Wednesday before our Friday departure.  I work best under pressure .  



dalmatian7 said:


> Jealous of your organization!  I need to get that started but it looks like it will be the first week of Oct for that.  We are headed to the Ohio State/Penn State game this weekend.
> 
> We have no direct flights from our local airport and have never found anything cheap enough to justify driving and fighting city traffic. I think it is funny to me that our indirect flight through DTW on Delta priced at one point the same as your direct flight on Frontier.  I don't remember off the top of my head if we are DTW on the way down or back.  I know we are Atlanta one direction.
> 
> They finally announced a date?  Who HOOOOOOO we have had fingers crossed it opened in October.
> 
> 30 day mark here (I am dragging the suitcase out the first weekend in Oct).  We will all be driving past each other on I-Drive all week.  I still have to decide on what restaurants we are going to try.  Also, doing a hurricane stay away dance for the next 30 odd days.  But there is always insurance.



Infinity Falls officially opens on October 4th!    Apparently passmembers can get a one time Quick Queue for the ride once it opens, so we will definitely take advantage of that.  I want to be sure to ride it right before we leave the park for the day, so I don't look like a drowned rat after getting soaked on the splashdown.  Some of the videos I've seen look like there's the potential to get VERY wet!

Hurricanes are always, ALWAYS on my mind too .  I'm hoping that our late October dates will mean less eventful weather and *maybe* some cooler temperatures, especially after dark.   Here's how optimistic I am:  I just ordered a new fleece jacket to take with us, thinking we may need it on our Sleepy Hollow evening and our Ferrytale Fireworks Cruise night.  Hopefully my sweater purchase doesn't jinx me!!  I can see it now.....104 degrees and 94% humidity at 9:05 pm .

You guys are going to make me feel guilty about leaving packing to the last minute .  In my defense, packing should be fairly quick and painless for us as I have all of our new stuff (which is quite a lot.....many days of matching shirts ) in a central spot in our closet.  So maybe I can justify that I've already kinda sorta started packing?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*SeaWorld's Halloween Spooktacular*

Our first day at SeaWorld this trip is the final day of their Halloween event for the 2018 season.   

https://seaworld.com/orlando/events/halloween-spooktacular/

While on a much smaller scale than the seasonal fall events hosted by the Disney and Universal parks, SeaWorld's Spooktacular is not only super cute and family-friendly, it's also included in regular park admission......so no separate hard ticket required.   It's a very whimsical, colorful, and playful atmosphere where "under the sea" meets Halloween.  Trick-or-treat stations are set up throughout a large section of the park, and a variety of special themed characters greet guests and pose for photos.    There are bubbles being piped into the breeze from the lamp posts, an abundance of yummy candy, and a whole host of people dressed in fun costumes.  

When we were there for Spooktacular in 2017, we opted not to dress up since we had no littles in tow and our MNSSHP costumes seemed a bit over-the-top for a daytime event.  This year, though, we came up with a fun idea that seemed just the right balance between getting in the spirit without going too crazy.  

Knowing that it could be hotter than the surface of the sun, we opted for t-shirt's as the main base of our costumes:






Best of all....the t-shirts came in big & tall sizes!!    Which means Steve's fits AND is comfortable for him! 

Because masks are not permitted under the costume guidelines, I had to get creative for our eye wear.....because Mr. & Mrs. Incredible would look a little bare if that part of the costume was missed .   After a lengthy internet search, I was able to find sun glasses that are in the shape of the Incredibles eye masks , which will work particularly well if it happens to be a bright and sunshiny day.   






They actually looked even better in person than they did online (the eye parts aren't white......they are solid black).....and they fit our adult heads quite nicely.   I was a bit concerned that while the description said "one size fits most", that it didn't mean most 5 year olds .

Finishing off our costumes are black gloves (elbow length for me, shorter ones for Steve), black shorts, and black sandals.  

Considering we are the "parents" of Violet and Dash:






.....oh wait, wrong picture  ......






....we thought it was a fitting costume idea .

Perhaps we are just a pair of big kids, but we always enjoyed the chance to dress up for the Disney parties.  We are super excited to have the chance to dress up again this year, even without an MNSSHP on the 2018 itinerary.


----------



## I-4Bound

Your costumes are great, especially those sunglasses! My husband and I found Ghostbuster costume t-shirts at Target years ago, and we wore them for trick or treating at Downtown Disney.


----------



## DontRushMe

Why can't I see your costumes?  I am dying to know........


----------



## DontRushMe

Oh Lordy, sorry duplicate post.


----------



## Ruthie5671

Girl you started a new trip report and I didn't see it for days!!!!!  There should be some kind of alert that goes off or something.  



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> In the meantime, I’m whispering sweet compliments to Mother Nature in the hopes that she’ll smile on us once again for our week in the Sunshine State



Talking nice to Mother Nature might be an effective tool.  As I am all too familiar with, calling her a lazy, no good, sorry sad sack excuse for a person usually just fires her up and causes mayhem!!!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Ugh, I can't imagine being on an airplane that long!!  I'd definitely have to psyche myself up for that kind of a journey......I tend to get fidgety after 2 hours and my gravol is only good for a maximum of 4 .   No wonder you spend a full two weeks or more when you come.  Do you find jet lag very bothersome?



No it's ok flying out, it's about the only time my DH is awake before me and gets me a coffee in bed! It's a lot worse going home, probably combined with holiday blues, an overnight flight where I dont really sleep, dark mornings and cold weather it takes a few weeks to come round


----------



## verleniahall

I'm excited for the halloween spectacular too - should be fun,!!


----------



## AntimonyER

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> 19 days......oooooh, I'm more than a little envious of your super-short countdown!  I'm getting excited and just want to go NOW.  What last minute to-do's are still on YOUR list?



Not much. Stalk fastpasses (trying to get SDMT), finalize touring plan, and pick up custom t-shirts for our MNSSHP night, get new Landry's Select card since I lost my old one (My daughter loves T-Rex Restaurant, it is her birthday dinner choice), Continue giving evil eye to National Hurricane Center website so no hurricanes form. We are driving (only 5 hour drive) so no flights to worry about, all pre-trip expenses are paid. And have substitute zoo keeper lined up for the animals while we are gone.


----------



## Monykalyn

Yay another report!
Wish our paths could have crossed this year. Trying to get DH to want to go over Christmas break...we have the Universal passes, and we did Disney for Thanksgiving and New years last year...plus we'd get to see the new(ly discovered) daughter and grandson. You don't have plans for December do you?

Cute costume ideas!!! Sweet sweet babies Violet and Dash.

Frontier just came back to our local airport-however to fly south or east we must first go west (to denver) before flying to STL then MCO-at double/triple cost of me just driving 3 hours to STL for direct flight. Our recent jaunt to HHN was $220 r/t for 2 with bags(just one bag between us)  and seat assignment. Even with rental car and parking factored in was cheaper than SW and flying out of our airport. Allegiant flies nonstop from local airport, but into Sanford (which I don't mind) but only on certain days.  I am so used to being cheap on flights that our flight prices  to Houston in couple weeks for our cruise about gave me heart attack!


AntimonyER said:


> ontinue giving evil eye to National Hurricane Center website so no hurricanes form.


----------



## chiamarie

I'm here.

And feeling very dumb.   Viloet and Dash.  How did I not realize this before?!!?!


----------



## tgropp

The extra leg room is well worth the money. We are going to Hawaii in February and the extra legroom was a lot more money but with an Eleven hour flight it was a no brainer. Usually after 3-4 hours I go stir crazy so it will be an interesting flight


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I-4Bound said:


> Your costumes are great, especially those sunglasses! My husband and I found Ghostbuster costume t-shirts at Target years ago, and we wore them for trick or treating at Downtown Disney.



Costume t-shirts are ideal for Halloween in Florida .  Cute AND cool .

I think you should share the pic of you guys dressed up as Ghostbusters.  If I want to see it, I am sure everyone else does, too!



DontRushMe said:


> Why can't I see your costumes?  I am dying to know........



You couldn't see the picture I posted??    If it still won't show up for you, let me know and I'll text ya.



Ruthie5671 said:


> Girl you started a new trip report and I didn't see it for days!!!!!  There should be some kind of alert that goes off or something.
> 
> Talking nice to Mother Nature might be an effective tool.  As I am all too familiar with, calling her a lazy, no good, sorry sad sack excuse for a person usually just fires her up and causes mayhem!!!



You just made me laugh right out loud .  I can just picture you going all Clark Griswold on her.  Like the rant from Christmas vacation:

_"I want to look him straight in the eye and I want to tell him what a cheap, lying, no-good, rotten, four-flushing, low-life, snake-licking, dirt-eating, inbred, overstuffed, ignorant, blood-sucking, dog-kissing, brainless, ****less, hopeless, heartless, fat-**, bug-eyed, stiff-legged, spotty-lipped, worm-headed sack of monkey **** he is"_ .

Of course, after your winter trip, I totally wouldn't have blamed you if you did give Mama Nature a piece of your mind.  She was a horrid shrew!



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> No it's ok flying out, it's about the only time my DH is awake before me and gets me a coffee in bed! It's a lot worse going home, probably combined with holiday blues, an overnight flight where I dont really sleep, dark mornings and cold weather it takes a few weeks to come round



Yep, coming home is THE WORST.  On so many levels.  Jet lag would just add a whole other nasty element to an already painful process.



verleniahall said:


> I'm excited for the halloween spectacular too - should be fun,!!



Are you and Sam going to dress up? 



AntimonyER said:


> Not much. Stalk fastpasses (trying to get SDMT), finalize touring plan, and pick up custom t-shirts for our MNSSHP night, get new Landry's Select card since I lost my old one (My daughter loves T-Rex Restaurant, it is her birthday dinner choice), Continue giving evil eye to National Hurricane Center website so no hurricanes form. We are driving (only 5 hour drive) so no flights to worry about, all pre-trip expenses are paid. And have substitute zoo keeper lined up for the animals while we are gone.



Ha, a zoo keeper!   How many pet do you guys have?

I would give my eye teeth to be able to drive to Orlando.....you guys are SO lucky.   A five hour commute is totally doable!   Not having to pay for flights, I'd be there twice as often as I am now!! 



Monykalyn said:


> Yay another report!
> Wish our paths could have crossed this year. Trying to get DH to want to go over Christmas break...we have the Universal passes, and we did Disney for Thanksgiving and New years last year...plus we'd get to see the new(ly discovered) daughter and grandson. You don't have plans for December do you?
> 
> Cute costume ideas!!! Sweet sweet babies Violet and Dash.
> 
> Frontier just came back to our local airport-however to fly south or east we must first go west (to denver) before flying to STL then MCO-at double/triple cost of me just driving 3 hours to STL for direct flight. Our recent jaunt to HHN was $220 r/t for 2 with bags(just one bag between us)  and seat assignment. Even with rental car and parking factored in was cheaper than SW and flying out of our airport. Allegiant flies nonstop from local airport, but into Sanford (which I don't mind) but only on certain days.  I am so used to being cheap on flights that our flight prices  to Houston in couple weeks for our cruise about gave me heart attack!



Let me tell ya, if I could make a December vacation a reality, I'd do so in a heart beat .  Especially when we have SeaWorld AP's.  Their Christmas Celebration is incredible!!   But alas, 'tis not to be this year, unfortunately .     I'll have to live vicariously through all of you who will be lucky enough to enjoy a holiday season trip.

Newly discovered daughter and grandson?  That sounds intriguing and exciting!



chiamarie said:


> I'm here.
> 
> And feeling very dumb.   Viloet and Dash.  How did I not realize this before?!!?!



Don't feel bad, most people didn't make the connection of where we got the inspiration for their names.  A few folks have figured it out just recently, now that Incredibles 2 is in theaters.....but the vast majority never put it together.

One month and one day to Rocco's Tacos, my friend!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

tgropp said:


> The extra leg room is well worth the money. We are going to Hawaii in February and the extra legroom was a lot more money but with an Eleven hour flight it was a no brainer. Usually after 3-4 hours I go stir crazy so it will be an interesting flight



Hawaii is someplace I would LOVE to visit, but I swear I'd need a sedative to endure that long of a flight.  What on earth does a person do for 11 hours, strapped into an airplane seat?

I agree....whatever you had to pay for the extra legroom, it will be worth that and more.  

You must be so excited!!!!   Are you staying at Aulani?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

It's official.....there's now only


----------



## Lynne G

4 day count for me.  Never been to SW  at Halloween, but may ride up the Drive to spend a few hours in SW.  

Great start!


----------



## AntimonyER

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Ha, a zoo keeper!   How many pet do you guys have?
> 
> I would give my eye teeth to be able to drive to Orlando.....you guys are SO lucky.   A five hour commute is totally doable!   Not having to pay for flights, I'd be there twice as often as I am now!!



We have 8 (for now). 4 cats (Lucky, Cotton, Tiger Woo, and Oreo) 3 dogs (Maggie, Scout, and Scruffy), and a bearded dragon (Ms. Kibbles), and they all were rescues except Scout (wife HAD to have a Yorkie) and Ms. Kibbles. We may be officially upping the count as a stray cat has shown up around the house, and has taken a liking to my daughter, waiting outside on the front porch every day for her to come out and play. (all our cats have found us, so nothing new here ).

We are definitely lucky we live so close. Being able to drive really makes our trips more affordable, especially with 3 kids added to the mix.


----------



## verleniahall

I don't know - we might do some sort of matching shirt? We hadn't really discused it!


----------



## bankr63

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Don't feel bad, most people didn't make the connection of where we got the inspiration for their names.  A few folks have figured it out just recently, now that Incredibles 2 is in theaters.....but the vast majority never put it together.


Count me in that crowd too.  Just made the connection at the same time as @chiamarie.

Does that mean there's still room for a Jack-Jack?

Can't really imagine what the personality of a Jack-Jack the Cat would be, but somehow it spells mischief to me?


PS - updates from your last questions.  Almost all schools reopened on Tuesday, and electricity was restored to all homes yesterday.  Things are returning to normal except for the hundred or so families still out of their homes and those facing major cleanup.  The official tornado count at the end of the event was 6 that touched down.


----------



## Monykalyn

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Newly discovered daughter and grandson? That sounds intriguing and exciting!


short version-daughter from a brief college fling before we met, thought the father was someone else until dtr had a son who needed blood workup for illness (no biggie as it turned out thankfully), realized the blood types didn't match, submitted to ancestry.com (DH mom big in ancestry)-letter from long lost DD in March(LLDD) about possible match-and yep-his daughter. Have met her a few times now this summer. sweet and smart (extremely smart-PhD cardiac researcher at Mayo in Jacksonville FL)-fits in really well with us-seemed like we have always known her and my oldest and LLDD have become pretty good friends with snapchat, and facetime.



AntimonyER said:


> except Scout


 Please tell me this fur baby is named after the To Kill a Mockingbird character?


Only a month left??

And december....you just need "vacation math"-accomodation certificate + cheap airfare=extra vacation. When that happens to me away we go (hence the HHN trip LOL)


----------



## afan

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Hawaii is someplace I would LOVE to visit, but I swear I'd need a sedative to endure that long of a flight. What on earth does a person do for 11 hours, strapped into an airplane seat?



You split it up and connect in Seattle, LA or San Francisco.  That way the longest flight is the 5-6 hours from the west coast, it's not as bad.  However, anywhere in the midwest and east coast ends up with a redeye for part of their return flight from HI because of the time change.  Really what you do is fly to LA/Orange County and do a few days at Disneyland and then go home or then go to HI, but doing it on the way home removes the red eye.  Course doing it after you lose out on the relaxation of HI depending on what you do there.


----------



## verleniahall

27 Days until my LAST DAY OF WORK before vacation!! 

We usually get up EARLY on departure day and drive to the airport (1 hr away) BUT there is a TON of consturction going on between here and there, plus, (even though he won't admit it, and you dont' DARE point it out) my dad at 79 does NOT drive as well in the dark as he used to, and my mom has to stay over night with my grandma, SO we made the decision to stay overnight at the airport hotel for $115 - totally worth it to know that dad will be driving during a "safe" time of the evening and we can sleep in (yeah right) if we want to a little and just take the 10 minute shutle over ot the airport


----------



## Joanna71985

Yay for new TR! I just got back from vacation, so this was a lovely surprise


----------



## tgropp

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Hawaii is someplace I would LOVE to visit, but I swear I'd need a sedative to endure that long of a flight.  What on earth does a person do for 11 hours, strapped into an airplane seat?
> 
> I agree....whatever you had to pay for the extra legroom, it will be worth that and more.
> s to b
> You must be so excited!!!!   Are you staying at Aulani?[/QUOTe
> 
> 
> I was planning to take some melatonin 5 hours into the flight. There seems to be some side effects and I wish that some of your readers could relate their experiences with it.
> We are staying 5 nights at the Hawaiian Hilton Village, 5 nights at the Westin Kanapalli and then 5 nights at Alunai.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Lynne G said:


> 4 day count for me.  Never been to SW  at Halloween, but may ride up the Drive to spend a few hours in SW.
> 
> Great start!



Ah Lynne, I'm so tardy with my reply that you're probably there by now!  Have a GREAT trip and tons of fun!



AntimonyER said:


> We have 8 (for now). 4 cats (Lucky, Cotton, Tiger Woo, and Oreo) 3 dogs (Maggie, Scout, and Scruffy), and a bearded dragon (Ms. Kibbles), and they all were rescues except Scout (wife HAD to have a Yorkie) and Ms. Kibbles. We may be officially upping the count as a stray cat has shown up around the house, and has taken a liking to my daughter, waiting outside on the front porch every day for her to come out and play. (all our cats have found us, so nothing new here ).
> 
> We are definitely lucky we live so close. Being able to drive really makes our trips more affordable, especially with 3 kids added to the mix.



That's an awesome collection of pets! How does everyone get along?  Are they all indoor animals, or do your cats and dogs spend time outside as well?



verleniahall said:


> I don't know - we might do some sort of matching shirt? We hadn't really discused it!



Matching shirts are ALWAYS fun! 



bankr63 said:


> Count me in that crowd too.  Just made the connection at the same time as @chiamarie.
> 
> Does that mean there's still room for a Jack-Jack?
> 
> Can't really imagine what the personality of a Jack-Jack the Cat would be, but somehow it spells mischief to me?
> 
> 
> PS - updates from your last questions.  Almost all schools reopened on Tuesday, and electricity was restored to all homes yesterday.  Things are returning to normal except for the hundred or so families still out of their homes and those facing major cleanup.  The official tornado count at the end of the event was 6 that touched down.



So glad to hear that things are returning to normal in the Ottawa region.  I never did hear.....was anyone killed as a result of the tornadoes?  

As for your Jack-Jack question......you have no idea how many times we've debated adding a third cat into the mix.  More than once, we've nearly left PetSmart with a Michigan Humane Society application in our hands.  Today, in fact, there was a 9 week old orange cutie named Zeus that we thought would make an PERFECT Jack-Jack......but we have so many worries about how one more would change the dynamics here.  Violet and Dash, as bonded siblings, have a wonderful harmony (even though they are completely different personalities), but we can't help but wonder if that peaceful existence would be shattered by a kitten.  Then there's the issue of adding another litter box, and another food dish, to the house......and I'm not sure that I want that.  Currently Vi and Dash share their feline amenities, but they also shared a womb......so while its okay for THEM, I can't see them sharing with cat #3.  

I'm not saying never, but I doubt we'll be adding another family member any time soon.  But then again, I didn't expect to adopt 2 cats in the fall of 2016, either  ..... so who knows!



Monykalyn said:


> short version-daughter from a brief college fling before we met, thought the father was someone else until dtr had a son who needed blood workup for illness (no biggie as it turned out thankfully), realized the blood types didn't match, submitted to ancestry.com (DH mom big in ancestry)-letter from long lost DD in March(LLDD) about possible match-and yep-his daughter. Have met her a few times now this summer. sweet and smart (extremely smart-PhD cardiac researcher at Mayo in Jacksonville FL)-fits in really well with us-seemed like we have always known her and my oldest and LLDD have become pretty good friends with snapchat, and facetime.
> 
> Please tell me this fur baby is named after the To Kill a Mockingbird character?
> 
> Only a month left??
> 
> And december....you just need "vacation math"-accomodation certificate + cheap airfare=extra vacation. When that happens to me away we go (hence the HHN trip LOL)



What an awesome...if not unexpected...story about your DH's daughter.  I am so happy that things have gone so well for all of you since you had the chance to meet for the first time.  There's nothing more special than more family to love .  



afan said:


> You split it up and connect in Seattle, LA or San Francisco.  That way the longest flight is the 5-6 hours from the west coast, it's not as bad.  However, anywhere in the midwest and east coast ends up with a redeye for part of their return flight from HI because of the time change.  Really what you do is fly to LA/Orange County and do a few days at Disneyland and then go home or then go to HI, but doing it on the way home removes the red eye.  Course doing it after you lose out on the relaxation of HI depending on what you do there.



Disneyland is near the top of my future vacation bucket list.......I could happily combine a California trip with a Hawaii trip  .   I just need a money tree to sprout in my back yard so I can indulge all my wanderlust!!



verleniahall said:


> 27 Days until my LAST DAY OF WORK before vacation!!
> 
> We usually get up EARLY on departure day and drive to the airport (1 hr away) BUT there is a TON of consturction going on between here and there, plus, (even though he won't admit it, and you dont' DARE point it out) my dad at 79 does NOT drive as well in the dark as he used to, and my mom has to stay over night with my grandma, SO we made the decision to stay overnight at the airport hotel for $115 - totally worth it to know that dad will be driving during a "safe" time of the evening and we can sleep in (yeah right) if we want to a little and just take the 10 minute shutle over ot the airport



I think staying at an airport hotel the night before sounds like a very wise idea.  And hey.....that means you get to start your vacation one day earlier!  



Joanna71985 said:


> Yay for new TR! I just got back from vacation, so this was a lovely surprise



Welcome home!  How was your trip?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

@tgropp .... your Hawaiian itinerary sounds awesome!   l love how you've split a longer trip into three distinct parts.  5 nights at each will still be restful while giving you some new & different experiences.

Hopefully someone here can give you some good feedback on melatonin.  I've never tried it, either, but am very interested to hear what others have to say about it.


----------



## afan

@tgropp I used to take melatonin but I never had side effects.  Did it help me sleep, I thought so.  The dr didn't like that I'd been taking it so long and told me to stop.  I don't need it to fall asleep but do fall asleep easier now than I did 10 years ago.

But as with any medicine, I'm not a doctor, and everything effects people differently so just because I didn't have side effects doesn't mean you won't.  If you do decide to take it I would take it at home prior to the trip so you know how you'll do. 

Sleeping on the plane, I'm good with it as long as I'm not warm, soon as that happens and I have issues.  I'm normally cold on the plane but have had a couple of red eyes, including SEA to Iceland back in May, that were warm and led to less sleep than I'd like.  Thankfully once I get going once I'm at my destination I'm generally good for the day as long as I don't stop for too long and a nap would do me in.  I also have good noise blocking earbuds that I use on the plane.

Which leads to my hopeful row to myself for my SEA to ATL redeye Nov 1.  Well over 10 sections of 3 seats empty so fingers crossed I can actually lay down to sleep which will help even if I am warm.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I apologize for being lacking in updates this week.....I've actually been a bit under the weather since Monday, and I finally gave in last night and went to the walk-in clinic.  As I suspected, I have a sinus infection (boo ) which explains why I've felt so ROTTEN the last several days.  With a 10 day script in hand, I should start feeling a little more peppy by the end of the weekend....except in the meantime, the medication is wreaking havoc on my digestive system (the doctor warned me that the meds could cause nausea and he wasn't kidding ).  However, it's worth the upset stomach to get this infection under control before Jake arrives on the 9th.  And I'm rather grateful that I'm dealing with this now and NOT while we're on vacation.   Less than 4 weeks to departure!  

I was excited to hear that Infinity Falls at SeaWorld has been doing a soft opening this weekend in preparation for the grand opening on October 4th.  I was even more excited to learn that passmembers could now book a free one-time Quick Queue for the ride, as I'm sure it's going to be wildly popular with guests (especially when park attendance is likely to be high during the Halloween Spooktacular from now until the end of October).  I was able to log into our passmember accounts online this morning and reserve our Quick Queue passes for our first scheduled park day, October 28th.  Initial reports are that the ride gets you VERY wet.....completely soaked, thanks to a pass under a waterfall AND the big splash-down following the drop....so we'll definitely plan to enjoy Infinity Falls as our last attraction of the day .  I refuse to walk around the park looking like a drowned rat .

I am also super excited to hear the initial reports from those attending the first nights of the Return to Sleepy Hollow event at Fort Wilderness this weekend.  Our Sleepy Hollow night is probably our most anticipated night of the whole trip, so hopefully other Disers will be generous with their feedback.  With the cooler weather officially having arrived here in Michigan and the outside of our house decked out in all the vibrant yellows, reds and oranges of fall, it's really starting to *feel* like Halloween is right around the corner.  I'm growing more ready for this trip every single day.

I'm still stalking rental car prices, but they continue to be trending in the wrong direction .  While we still have plenty of time for a big drop in rental rates, I'm readying myself to be satisfied with our current rate of $250 for an intermediate SUV with Alamo.   Of course I had hoped for lower (the optimistic part of me was yearning for something between $200 and $225) but $250 for an SUV is still what I'd consider fair.  I'll continue to keep the rate checking as part of my breakfast routine for the next 4 weeks, just in case.  It never hurts to look .

I hope you all have a fun weekend planned .


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Welcome home!  How was your trip?



Thank you! It was amazing!! And even though I've gone before, I had never been so close to not coming off the ship (that's how much fun I had). Perfect weather, lots of events, so relaxing. And I wound up doing the 5k. That was an experience! But I'm glad I gave it a try


----------



## pigletto

Hi Gina!!! I came looking to catch up on the older trip report and found this one! I’ve been gone for two weeks on a cruise of the British Isles /Ireland / Scotland . I have so much to catch up on in here and especially at home but I will be reading along.


----------



## chiamarie

afan said:


> @tgropp I used to take melatonin but I never had side effects.  Did it help me sleep, I thought so.  The dr didn't like that I'd been taking it so long and told me to stop.  I don't need it to fall asleep but do fall asleep easier now than I did 10 years ago.
> 
> But as with any medicine, I'm not a doctor, and everything effects people differently so just because I didn't have side effects doesn't mean you won't.  If you do decide to take it I would take it at home prior to the trip so you know how you'll do.
> 
> Sleeping on the plane, I'm good with it as long as I'm not warm, soon as that happens and I have issues.  I'm normally cold on the plane but have had a couple of red eyes, including SEA to Iceland back in May, that were warm and led to less sleep than I'd like.  Thankfully once I get going once I'm at my destination I'm generally good for the day as long as I don't stop for too long and a nap would do me in.  I also have good noise blocking earbuds that I use on the plane.
> 
> Which leads to my hopeful row to myself for my SEA to ATL redeye Nov 1.  Well over 10 sections of 3 seats empty so fingers crossed I can actually lay down to sleep which will help even if I am warm.



@tgropp I suffer from anxiety, and sometimes it causes some bad insomnia.   While I don't take melatonin every night, I do take it when I feel like it might help me sleep.  I also only take it when I know I'm going to have at least 8 hours to sleep.  But generally I also take it with "True Calm" (it has GABA in it that helps ease anxiety, I also take it when I'm feeling particularly anxious throughout the day.  It helps calm me down).  Now I'm not a doctor, and this is all self medicated.   But when I take the two together.   I pass out hard and get some of the best sleep.  But overall never done it while traveling.   

I have made the flight to Hawaii from Florida (with a layover in Houston) it was about a 7 hour flight from Houston.  And all I remember doing was sleeping.   But, I'm like Gina and typically don't have a hard time.sleeping on planes (but I also always bring my own pillow with me when I travel)


----------



## verleniahall

Yeah - I have noticed it going UP UP UP again - I’m like u - if they go down again, great, if not, I’m happy with my 259 for a midsized


----------



## east_coaster

Reading a long! We arrive the day after you for a two week vacation. Based on your excellent reviews we’re staying at the Vistana for one of the weeks!

 I've been checking rental car rates daily, since we’re not picky on size (there’s only 3 of us), I managed to get an economy car with Budget for $373 US for the two weeks.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Joanna71985 said:


> Thank you! It was amazing!! And even though I've gone before, I had never been so close to not coming off the ship (that's how much fun I had). Perfect weather, lots of events, so relaxing. And I wound up doing the 5k. That was an experience! But I'm glad I gave it a try



Congratulations!  That's an awesome accomplishment!  

I am so happy that the weather was favorable for you, too .  Sounds like it was a perfect trip all around!



pigletto said:


> Hi Gina!!! I came looking to catch up on the older trip report and found this one! I’ve been gone for two weeks on a cruise of the British Isles /Ireland / Scotland . I have so much to catch up on in here and especially at home but I will be reading along.



Welcome back! (you were definitely missed  .... was just thinking the other day that I hadn't heard from either you or @dancin Disney style in way too long!)   And WOW  .... what an adventure that trip sounds like it was!  Just you and DH?  Or was this a whole family affair?



verleniahall said:


> Yeah - I have noticed it going UP UP UP again - I’m like u - if they go down again, great, if not, I’m happy with my 259 for a midsized



I still think we might see a last minute dip in another week or so......especially once the calendar flips to October tomorrow.  Fingers crossed for BOTH of us! 



east_coaster said:


> Reading a long! We arrive the day after you for a two week vacation. Based on your excellent reviews we’re staying at the Vistana for one of the weeks!
> 
> I've been checking rental car rates daily, since we’re not picky on size (there’s only 3 of us), I managed to get an economy car with Budget for $373 US for the two weeks.


.
, @east_coaster !  So glad to have you joining in!  

You arrive the day after we arrive, or the day after we leave?  If it's the former, and your first week of vacation happens to be the one you're at SVR, let's be sure to at least say hello at some point.  It would be great to add another Dismeet to our plans .

You've done very well for a two week rate on your rental vehicle .  Under $190 for each week is a great price!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Congratulations!  That's an awesome accomplishment!
> 
> I am so happy that the weather was favorable for you, too .  Sounds like it was a perfect trip all around!



Thank you! It really was (definitely worth the wait)


----------



## east_coaster

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> .
> , @east_coaster !  So glad to have you joining in!
> 
> You arrive the day after we arrive, or the day after we leave?  If it's the former, and your first week of vacation happens to be the one you're at SVR, let's be sure to at least say hello at some point.  It would be great to add another Dismeet to our plans .
> 
> You've done very well for a two week rate on your rental vehicle .  Under $190 for each week is a great price!!!



We get in late on the 27 at the SVR. The tentative plans for that week are Legoland, Magic Kingdom, Animal Kingdom and finishing the week with the runDisney Wine and Dine 5k! I think your Trails End dinner might be the same night as us (Tuesday) but otherwise I ‘m planning on us being around the resort Monday and Wednesday.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

east_coaster said:


> We get in late on the 27 at the SVR. The tentative plans for that week are Legoland, Magic Kingdom, Animal Kingdom and finishing the week with the runDisney Wine and Dine 5k! I think your Trails End dinner might be the same night as us (Tuesday) but otherwise I ‘m planning on us being around the resort Monday and Wednesday.



Awesome!    Perhaps we can plan to meet up at the Tacky Tiki Bar for a beverage on Wednesday evening, after we are back from Discovery Cove.

We are indeed at Trails End on Tuesday night .  What time is your dinner reservation?

Do you have any idea what section of the resort you might be placed in?   I'm not sure if you are renting a specific villa from an owner, or have a more general reservation which could put you pretty much anywhere.    If its the latter, are you planning on requesting a specific section?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*The Itinerary (so far)
*
I posted our October itineary toward the tail end of our May trip report, but I thought it would be worth posting here on this PTR with a few more details.  While we're still tweaking the final plans (and things are always, ALWAYS subject to change ), this is what our week is shaping up to look like. 
*
Friday: *  We have a 2 pm flight from Detroit, which means we should be on the ground and picking up the rental car by around 5 pm (pending no delays).   We plan to have dinner at Sweet Tomatoes with @DontRushMe and her DH ..... the first time we will have had dinner there (we've only ever been for breakfast or lunch).  We'll check in at the resort, and enjoy a relaxing pool night once we're unpacked and settled in.

*Saturday:*   We plan to have breakfast at Cracker Barrel -- we don't have one near our house here in MI, so we enjoy being able to dine there when we're in Orlando.   We will visit Gatorland during the day, have dinner at Rocco’s Tacos with @chiamarie , and attend Old Town’s Halloween Haunt in the evening with @DontRushMe and Rich.   IF we decide to have a mid-day meal (often we skip those if we have a big breakfast and a substantial dinner planned), we'll just grab something at Gatorland.  I know Steve is itching to give gator nuggets a try.

*Sunday:* It's a full SeaWorld day!   We have all-day dining already pre-purchased.  It's the final Spooktacular day for the 2018 Halloween season, so we'll be dressing in our Incredibles costumes and taking part in the special events being offered at the park.  We have the Animal Ambassadors Tour booked for that morning, and will be meeting up with @verleniahall and her DH, Sam.  We also have passmember Quick Queues for the new ride, Infinity Falls.

*Monday:*   It's a full Aquatica day!  We have a Roa's Rapids cabana already reserved, and all-day dining pre-purchased.

*Tuesday:*    We kick off our "Disney Day" with a late breakfast at Boma and touring around Animal Kingdom Lodge.   Dinner that night will be at Trail’s End, followed by the Return to Sleepy Hollow event & dessert party at Fort Wilderness in the evening.  Between breakfast and dinner, we have no plans……maybe a pool day?  We figured that by this point, an afternoon nap and leisurely float in the pool or soak in the hot tub might be a welcome respite from the busy days before and after.

*Wednesday (Halloween Day):   *Ah, this is our much anticipated Discovery Cove day .  We have the dolphin swim this time, so we will plan to arrive early to secure an early time slot for our dolphin swim.  That evening, hopefully we can meet up with @east_coaster to say hello in person!  We plan to enjoy a beverage or two at the Tiki Bar that night, and take part in any special Halloween events that the resort will be running.

*Thursday:* SeaWorld day #2:  again, with all-day dining (already pre-purchased).  We currently have the Sea Lions Up Close Tour reserved as well.

*Friday:*   Plans call for Disney Springs during the day, meeting up with @afan .  We hope to ride the Characters in Flight balloon again before having lunch at D-Luxe Burger.  We'll likely enjoy some time at the Coke Store (meeting the Coke Bear, and having a refreshing beverage while enjoying the view from the rooftop bar), and I am determined to try a Sprinkles cupcake for the firs time.  That evening, we have plans to enjoy dinner at Hash House a Go Go with @pattyw and her DH Joe followed by the Ferrytale Wishes Dessert Cruise from the TTC.
*
Saturday:* we have a morning flight home.  Assuming we have enough time, we'll stop for breakfast at Chick-fil-A before heading to the airport.  We need to drop the rental off by about 8:30 am in order to allow enough time to get through security and to our gate prior to boarding for our 10:30 flight home.


I'm toying with the idea of moving our Sea Lions Tour to our Sunday SeaWorld day (from Thursday) for two reasons.  Firstly, I expect the Sunday to be far busier than the Thursday.....being the final Spooktacular day, I expect the park will be packed with young families.  It might be smart to have our two tours scheduled for that busier day when ride lines will likely be long and shows more full, so that we can leave Thursday's slower day to be completely open to take full advantage of the park attractions with shorter waits.  PLUS.....the Walrus Up Close tour is being offered 30% off to pass members beginning on the Thursday, so that would allow us to add that on if we so chose (we couldn't do both the Sea Lion and Walrus tours on the same day.....just due to the timing of when each is offered).  I'm still mulling it over.  I'd love to know what you guys think.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*The Budget (so far)




*

As far as costs go, here's what we have already pre-paid (in green) or have estimated (in blue).

 Flights - roundtrip incl. baggage, stretch seating & insurance - $630.12 
 Sheraton Vistana Resort - 7 night ownership stay, 2 bd villa - $965.66 
Sheraton Vistana Resort - extra night (November 2nd) - $162.98 
Rental Car- intermediate SUV with Alamo (incl. fuel) - $300.00 
Airport Transportation - DTW to Home -$83.00 
Pet Nanny - care for Violet & Dash, including gratuity - $440.00 
Dining and Tips - $650.00 
Disney Gift Cards ($150) through Sam's Club - $112.98 
SeaWorld Orlando Admission - FREE with annual passes - $0.00 
Aquatica Orlando Admission - FREE with annual passes - $0.00 
SeaWorld  Annual Photokey - FREE (purchased in May 2018) - $0.00 
SeaWorld All Day Dining - 2 days, 2 people - $106.48 
Seaworld Animal Ambassadors Tour for 2 - $28.76 
Seaworld Sea Lions Up Close Tour for 2 - $67.10 
Aquatica All Day Dining - 2 days, 2 people - $53.24 
Aquatica Cabana Rental (Roa's Rapids Cabana) - $57.50 
Discovery Cove with Dolphin Swim (2 people) - $210.88 
SeaWorld/Aquatica Parking Fees - FREE with annual passes - $0.00 
Disney Parking (for Ferrytale Fireworks Cruise) - $20.00
Return to Sleepy Hollow Ultimate Tickets (w/dessert party) - $120.00 
Ferrytale Fireworks Sparkling Dessert Cruise - $198.00 
Gatorland Admission for 2 - $44.71
Other attractions (Characters in Flight, etc.) - $75.00

Estimated total:  $4,326.41  






That's more than I thought it would be!! 

On a per person, per day basis.....that's $240.36.


----------



## Monykalyn

I'd say for the amount of activities you have that is actually pretty good!!
I haven't added up the expenses for our "budget" HHN trip. Ignorance is bliss right? Although I do know from my bank balance lol! The one thing we don't get more of is time. So time with loved ones is worth way more than any amount of money.

Your pet nanny is quite a bit more than mine. Ours charged $15/visit. 

Our car rental for 4 days was $142 from alamo, skip the counter, no prepaid gas etc. I had DD toll tag so that made navigating to Harbour Lake from/to airport easy. Not real cheap but that came with free upgrade to midsize too.
Is your TS cost because you own multiple weeks? I used an accomodation certificate for our HHN week, so I consider our MF and II membership "paid" with our June vacation. To get dates I needed I had to use the $325 week instead of the $225 one. One thing I love about Universal is the discount for AP's everywhere. Sounds like SW has good ones as well, and may need to keep an eye out on black friday for deals. I wonder what will happen as the masses flock to Disney for star wars next fall/winter...

Hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## AntimonyER

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> That's an awesome collection of pets! How does everyone get along?  Are they all indoor animals, or do your cats and dogs spend time outside as well?



So two of the cats used to be outdoor cats, but when we moved last year we kept them inside at first, and they decided they liked that better. We have a fenced in backyard, so the dogs are welcome to stay out, only Scruffy does, Scout and Maggie are wimps and prefer the A/C. Since we got all the animals except Scruffy as puppies or kittens, they have grown up together, so they get along great. Scruffy needed a swat or two (from the cats) to learn the cats don't want to play, but other than that he is family now too.

Our pet nanny is quite a bit cheaper even with all our animals, my wife's neice stays at the house for the week with the animals. As she is in college but still living at home, she refuses to take more than what we give her ($300, split between my MIL and us) because having a place to herself for the week is such a huge bonus.

A little disappointed this morning, I had bought Braves playoff tickets to surprise my wife with a night away this coming weekend (since our alone time will be non-existent on our trip), but it required the Braves to get the #2 seed. They didn't, so now the tickets I have are for Monday, and as game 4, not even a sure thing to happen (If Braves sweep, or more likely the way they have been playing, swept, no game 4). And work schedules mean that if it does happen, will have to drive up and back the same day (3 hour drive one way). Oh well, save the $140 the hotel cost I guess.


----------



## east_coaster

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Awesome!    Perhaps we can plan to meet up at the Tacky Tiki Bar for a beverage on Wednesday evening, after we are back from Discovery Cove.
> 
> We are indeed at Trails End on Tuesday night .  What time is your dinner reservation?
> 
> Do you have any idea what section of the resort you might be placed in?   I'm not sure if you are renting a specific villa from an owner, or have a more general reservation which could put you pretty much anywhere.    If its the latter, are you planning on requesting a specific section?



We have Trails End booked for 5:40 pm on Tuesday night. I'm hoping after spending the day at Magic Kingdom we can have dinner, wander around the camp ground to check out the decorations and maybe catch the campfire!

I'm booked in a two bedroom in the Fountain section, I booked through RCI, so I'm not sure how they allocate rooms. I've gone back and forth about asking for anything specific. Based on the pictures I've seen, I think we'll be happy with any room!

If I'm still awake on Wednesday night, the Tacky Tiki Bar could be a plan!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

The plans really look good. If you can fit the walrus tour in and switch the sea lion one to Sunday then I would do it.

The total is what it is, it's worth the enjoyment


----------



## JenLanDisney

Thanks for sharing your budget, Gina.  It helps to see that our expenses are in line.

We are heading to Sea world, Discovery Cove and Aquatica in a few weeks.


----------



## pigletgirl

I love seeing that you have a new PTR up! I know I've said it before, but I love following along and reading. It makes my sleepy nights with the baby that much more tolerable! I also don't hardly read about folks going to SW, so it's nice to read about their offerings during different parts of the year. We'll be in Florida/Orlando in late November, early December.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Found your new thread!  I still have to read it but wanted to get my foot in the door. 

We've been back from Orlando for 2 weeks now so you know what that means?  Time to book another trip!  We will be ending our AP year with one last trip Jan 2=Feb 6 and we'll be FLYING this time.  I found airfare for really cheap so we did the fuzzy math and decided to book.  Now need to stalk rental cars because they're really expensive right now.


----------



## PrincessP

Gina,  I have read most of your past trip reports, but always after they have been completed, I think. So I don’t know that I have posted on one.   My family (DH, myself, DS 15, and DD13) vacations have benefitted greatly from reading your reports.....convinced us to go to SW, DC, stay off site, etc.  So a HUGE THANK YOU to you.  I have looooved reading about all of your adventures.

I have a friend and her DS14, traveling to Orlando to visit her parents for New Years.  They are planning to stay in Vista Cay and go to SeaWorld on New Years Eve.  I also recommended ICE to her based on your reports.  However, I can no longer find your reports.  I was going to have her read them. 

Do you still have your old reports?  If not, could you post a few quick tips to me (esp. regarding SW Christmas experiences) to share with them?  And/Or photos?  Thanks so much.

Looking forward to reading about your upcoming “wild” trip.


----------



## AntimonyER

Ugh, my evil eye is not working, hurricane forecast models are almost all showing something tropical in the vicinity of FL for our trip starting next weekend. Only one shows anything strong, but that might be the best option, because that model misses FL and takes the rain with it. The rest show a tropical depression/weak tropical storm basically dumping inches of rain for days over FL.


----------



## verleniahall

23 Days till my last day of work; 24 Days till our flight leaves!

Here is what our budget has broken down into:

Flight - $1277.20
Timeshare Transfer Fee - $159 (we own in Branson, so this is what we pay to Transfer to another Westgate Resort)
Westgate Room Hold $50.00 (this will get refunded after the trip)
Alamo Car Rental with Military Leisure Coupon - $259.02
Gas for Car - $50.00
SeaWorld Tickets - $0.00 (Waves of Honor Tickets)
SeaWorld Parking - $30.00
SeaWorld PhotoKey & All Day Dining for 2 - $138.75
Return to Sleepy Hollow - $120.00
Military 4 Day - 3 Park Universal Tickets - $470.00
Universal Parking - $100.00
Universal Orlando 4 Day QS w/Freestyle Cup - $119.96
Universal Orlando Scaractor Dinning - $106.48
Universal Halloween Horror Night Frequent Fear - $227.90
Universal 5 Day Photo Package - $60.00


Total: $3168.31

Total per Day (8 Days): $396.03
Total Per Person Per Day: $198.01

This isn't including some meals that are on GC


----------



## pigletgirl

PrincessP said:


> Gina,  I have read most of your past trip reports, but always after they have been completed, I think. So I don’t know that I have posted on one.   My family (DH, myself, DS 15, and DD13) vacations have benefitted greatly from reading your reports.....convinced us to go to SW, DC, stay off site, etc.  So a HUGE THANK YOU to you.  I have looooved reading about all of your adventures.
> 
> I have a friend and her DS14, traveling to Orlando to visit her parents for New Years.  They are planning to stay in Vista Cay and go to SeaWorld on New Years Eve.  I also recommended ICE to her based on your reports.  However, I can no longer find your reports.  I was going to have her read them.
> 
> Do you still have your old reports?  If not, could you post a few quick tips to me (esp. regarding SW Christmas experiences) to share with them?  And/Or photos?  Thanks so much.
> 
> Looking forward to reading about your upcoming “wild” trip.


I had to search for her December 2016 trip which included Christmas at Sea World. Another option would be to YouTube the events they offer. Many of the vloggers hit all the various holiday happenings around Orlando. (Tim Tracker, Midway Mania, etc)


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Monykalyn said:


> I'd say for the amount of activities you have that is actually pretty good!!
> I haven't added up the expenses for our "budget" HHN trip. Ignorance is bliss right? Although I do know from my bank balance lol! The one thing we don't get more of is time. So time with loved ones is worth way more than any amount of money.
> 
> Your pet nanny is quite a bit more than mine. Ours charged $15/visit.
> 
> Our car rental for 4 days was $142 from alamo, skip the counter, no prepaid gas etc. I had DD toll tag so that made navigating to Harbour Lake from/to airport easy. Not real cheap but that came with free upgrade to midsize too.
> Is your TS cost because you own multiple weeks? I used an accomodation certificate for our HHN week, so I consider our MF and II membership "paid" with our June vacation. To get dates I needed I had to use the $325 week instead of the $225 one. One thing I love about Universal is the discount for AP's everywhere. Sounds like SW has good ones as well, and may need to keep an eye out on black friday for deals. I wonder what will happen as the masses flock to Disney for star wars next fall/winter...
> 
> Hope you feel better soon!!!



Yes, I should have stayed in the dark where the budget was concerned .  I'm not sure why it feels different to know the cost BEFORE we travel.....afterward, maybe it all feels justified because you have the happy memories to go with it?    Definitely one of the pitfalls of having six months to plan is the adding on of all the extras......which are going to be AWESOME, but sure do add up.  To think this was supposed to be our "budget resort vacation" .

Our pet nanny charges $25 per visit.  We have her in twice a day, once in the morning and one in the evening.  So that's $50 a day, plus we leave a 10% gratuity.  It sounds like a lot, but I have to say.....its wonderful peace of mind .  We get photos texted to us on every visit, a quick update on what they were up to while she was there, and full written notes (with lots of little tidbits to make us smile) when we get home.  She was superb (and went above and beyond the call of duty) when we were without power on our spring trip, so we feel a small tip is warranted.  I'd love something more affordable, but not for less quality care.  Thankfully Steve feels the same way, and every time I cringe at the cost, he gives me a kiss on head and says_ "It's worth every penny, sweetheart.  Gotta have those babies well looked after while we're gone"._  Another reason why I love him so.

I am feeling MUCH better these days, thank you so much for asking!   I'm glad I went to the doc last Friday, as I was much improved by the time Monday hit.   Just in time for month end at work .

Our timeshare cost is the annual maintenance fee for one week.  I suppose I could not count that in.....most folks don't seem to calculate that in as a cost of their trip, since they are "out" that money regardless......but I think it should be included, if you want a fair assessment of the overall financials.  Thankfully we don't have any costs for the timeshare on top of the maintenance fee (no initial purchase price to factor in), and for a 1260 square foot villa, under $1000 a week is steal.  Definitely cheaper than a nightly rate if booked directly with SVR.



AntimonyER said:


> So two of the cats used to be outdoor cats, but when we moved last year we kept them inside at first, and they decided they liked that better. We have a fenced in backyard, so the dogs are welcome to stay out, only Scruffy does, Scout and Maggie are wimps and prefer the A/C. Since we got all the animals except Scruffy as puppies or kittens, they have grown up together, so they get along great. Scruffy needed a swat or two (from the cats) to learn the cats don't want to play, but other than that he is family now too.
> 
> Our pet nanny is quite a bit cheaper even with all our animals, my wife's neice stays at the house for the week with the animals. As she is in college but still living at home, she refuses to take more than what we give her ($300, split between my MIL and us) because having a place to herself for the week is such a huge bonus.
> 
> A little disappointed this morning, I had bought Braves playoff tickets to surprise my wife with a night away this coming weekend (since our alone time will be non-existent on our trip), but it required the Braves to get the #2 seed. They didn't, so now the tickets I have are for Monday, and as game 4, not even a sure thing to happen (If Braves sweep, or more likely the way they have been playing, swept, no game 4). And work schedules mean that if it does happen, will have to drive up and back the same day (3 hour drive one way). Oh well, save the $140 the hotel cost I guess.


You are so fortunate to have a trusted family member to provide good care to all of your animals!!  And at such a GREAT price!      I definitely miss having neighbors that we know well to do cat care for us while we're away.  I'm sure we'll make those connections after a certain amount of time here in MI, but for now....its the professionals or bust.  (it will only be my wallet busting, I guess )

So sorry to hear that the Braves didn't do as well as you had hoped .  We cheer for all the Toronto teams, so we know that disappointment well .  Hopefully they won't get swept in their series and you can at least pull of Plan B!



east_coaster said:


> We have Trails End booked for 5:40 pm on Tuesday night. I'm hoping after spending the day at Magic Kingdom we can have dinner, wander around the camp ground to check out the decorations and maybe catch the campfire!
> 
> I'm booked in a two bedroom in the Fountain section, I booked through RCI, so I'm not sure how they allocate rooms. I've gone back and forth about asking for anything specific. Based on the pictures I've seen, I think we'll be happy with any room!
> 
> If I'm still awake on Wednesday night, the Tacky Tiki Bar could be a plan!



That's the same time as our Trail's End ADR.  Perhaps we will see each other there!  We should be easy to spot.....Steve and I will be in matching Sleepy Hollow t-shirts.  Steve's a big guy so we're generally tough to miss .

Fountains is our favorite section of the whole resort.  I am sure you will be thrilled with ANY building you are assigned to.  If you are averse to stairs, you'll want to request a ground floor.....but if you don't mind the walk up and down from your villa, the third floor units have vaulted ceilings and skylights, which are super lovely!



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> The plans really look good. If you can fit the walrus tour in and switch the sea lion one to Sunday then I would do it.
> 
> The total is what it is, it's worth the enjoyment



Considering I'm a bit blown away by the total right now, I think we'll hold off on adding the walrus tour just yet .  It might be a spur of the moment add-on.   But I completely agree, every dollar always seems to feel worth it once we're there.



JenLanDisney said:


> Thanks for sharing your budget, Gina.  It helps to see that our expenses are in line.
> 
> We are heading to Sea world, Discovery Cove and Aquatica in a few weeks.



So exciting!!  What are your dates?  

I'm glad to know that your costs sound like they are similar to ours.  Not so bad after all then, huh?  



pigletgirl said:


> I love seeing that you have a new PTR up! I know I've said it before, but I love following along and reading. It makes my sleepy nights with the baby that much more tolerable! I also don't hardly read about folks going to SW, so it's nice to read about their offerings during different parts of the year. We'll be in Florida/Orlando in late November, early December.



Thank you so much!     Your kind compliments just made my day.  So glad to have you reading along!

I love Orlando during the holiday season......you are going at a GREAT time .  Are you doing SeaWorld's Christmas Celebration while you're there?  Or a MVMCP? 



chicagoshannon said:


> Found your new thread!  I still have to read it but wanted to get my foot in the door.
> 
> We've been back from Orlando for 2 weeks now so you know what that means?  Time to book another trip!  We will be ending our AP year with one last trip Jan 2=Feb 6 and we'll be FLYING this time.  I found airfare for really cheap so we did the fuzzy math and decided to book.  Now need to stalk rental cars because they're really expensive right now.



Welcome home!  
Yay for booking another trip!   That's the best antidote for the coming-home blues.  And how nice to escape the cold northern winter during the worst part of the year.  Am I reading it right that you'll be in Orlando for a whole MONTH?      Lucky ducks!



PrincessP said:


> Gina,  I have read most of your past trip reports, but always after they have been completed, I think. So I don’t know that I have posted on one.   My family (DH, myself, DS 15, and DD13) vacations have benefitted greatly from reading your reports.....convinced us to go to SW, DC, stay off site, etc.  So a HUGE THANK YOU to you.  I have looooved reading about all of your adventures.
> 
> I have a friend and her DS14, traveling to Orlando to visit her parents for New Years.  They are planning to stay in Vista Cay and go to SeaWorld on New Years Eve.  I also recommended ICE to her based on your reports.  However, I can no longer find your reports.  I was going to have her read them.
> 
> Do you still have your old reports?  If not, could you post a few quick tips to me (esp. regarding SW Christmas experiences) to share with them?  And/Or photos?  Thanks so much.
> 
> Looking forward to reading about your upcoming “wild” trip.



Welcome aboard!  Thanks for reading along! 

These threads should be the ones you are looking for.....happy reading!  And if you have any specific questions, feel free to ask away.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/j...ney-universal-seaworld-–-dec-2016-tr.3598944/

https://www.disboards.com/threads/i...–-an-offsite-non-disney-christmas-tr.3472126/



AntimonyER said:


> Ugh, my evil eye is not working, hurricane forecast models are almost all showing something tropical in the vicinity of FL for our trip starting next weekend. Only one shows anything strong, but that might be the best option, because that model misses FL and takes the rain with it. The rest show a tropical depression/weak tropical storm basically dumping inches of rain for days over FL.



Oh no!!!    Say it isn't so!!  Hopefully the system weakens or turns or otherwise disappears.  Sending good weather thoughts your way!   It's so maddening when Mother Nature rears her ugly head.



verleniahall said:


> 23 Days till my last day of work; 24 Days till our flight leaves!
> 
> Here is what our budget has broken down into:
> 
> Flight - $1277.20
> Timeshare Transfer Fee - $159 (we own in Branson, so this is what we pay to Transfer to another Westgate Resort)
> Westgate Room Hold $50.00 (this will get refunded after the trip)
> Alamo Car Rental with Military Leisure Coupon - $259.02
> Gas for Car - $50.00
> SeaWorld Tickets - $0.00 (Waves of Honor Tickets)
> SeaWorld Parking - $30.00
> SeaWorld PhotoKey & All Day Dining for 2 - $138.75
> Return to Sleepy Hollow - $120.00
> Military 4 Day - 3 Park Universal Tickets - $470.00
> Universal Parking - $100.00
> Universal Orlando 4 Day QS w/Freestyle Cup - $119.96
> Universal Orlando Scaractor Dinning - $106.48
> Universal Halloween Horror Night Frequent Fear - $227.90
> Universal 5 Day Photo Package - $60.00
> 
> 
> Total: $3168.31
> 
> Total per Day (8 Days): $396.03
> Total Per Person Per Day: $198.01
> 
> This isn't including some meals that are on GC



Your total looks excellent .  Y

I noticed you don't add in your timeshare maintenance fees to the overall cost.  Taking those out of my total, I think we're almost neck-and-neck.



pigletgirl said:


> I had to search for her December 2016 trip which included Christmas at Sea World. Another option would be to YouTube the events they offer. Many of the vloggers hit all the various holiday happenings around Orlando. (Tim Tracker, Midway Mania, etc)



I LOVE youtube for the vlogger videos.  Tim Tracker is one of my favorites!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I'm not saying never, but I doubt we'll be adding another family member any time soon. But then again, I didn't expect to adopt 2 cats in the fall of 2016, either  ..... so who knows!



Yep- I had no plans to have EIGHT kitties- sometimes they find you and they make the decision for you!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> That evening, we have plans to enjoy dinner at Hash House a Go Go with @pattyw and her DH Joe followed by the Ferrytale Wishes Dessert Cruise from the TTC.



So excited!!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Thankfully Steve feels the same way, and every time I cringe at the cost, he gives me a kiss on head and says_ "It's worth every penny, sweetheart. Gotta have those babies well looked after while we're gone"._ Another reason why I love him so.



Steve is so sweet!  Our pet sitter comes once a day and they charge $25 plus an extra $5 because we have over 5 pets.  It is money well spent! Our kitties are well taken care of and that means the world to us!

Sorry I got so behind here- we've been in Orlando since 9/27 and return home 10/6. Trying to catch up on the DIS as I can! It's been beautiful and VERY hot!


----------



## Monykalyn

Yes pet sitters are worth their weight in gold!! We must have a cheaper cost of living (in fact I know we do). Love ours and she likes our chickens which is a bonus for us- can be hard to find someone who is ok with 3 demanding ladies squawking for their treats and following you around, and jumping into lap if you sit down lol.

I include our MF in our first trip owe use it too. Since we own independent of a larger group we have to use II to trade it- bonus is the AC’s for extra weeks. And yep- much cheaper than a nightly rental for the space. We’ve been completely spoiled with our TS travels...

You do a fabulous job with your budget. 

Would love to get to Orlando for Christmas and do sea world


----------



## pigletgirl

Regarding pet care, yes it's total peace of mind when you know they're being well cared for! We had an awful experience while we were gone last summer with a  pet resort. Never again. We have a gal who is majoring in vet medicine who loves our two dorky fur babies as much as we do!


----------



## afan

Yay!  Opening night of hockey!  (I know people here will understand more than other places I post, even fb).


----------



## Gr8t Fan

So glad to see another trip report, Gina!  I love reading your detailed plans and appreciate that you share your budget.  Your reports help me pass the time until our next trip.  And your great pics and experience at SW have made us consider APs there.  We'll be keeping an eye on their Black Friday sale.


----------



## verleniahall

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Your total looks excellent .  Y
> 
> I noticed you don't add in your timeshare maintenance fees to the overall cost.  Taking those out of my total, I think we're almost neck-and-neck.



Nope - we also don't count in our monthly morgage payments either


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pattyw said:


> Yep- I had no plans to have EIGHT kitties- sometimes they find you and they make the decision for you!
> 
> So excited!!
> 
> Steve is so sweet!  Our pet sitter comes once a day and they charge $25 plus an extra $5 because we have over 5 pets.  It is money well spent! Our kitties are well taken care of and that means the world to us!
> 
> Sorry I got so behind here- we've been in Orlando since 9/27 and return home 10/6. Trying to catch up on the DIS as I can! It's been beautiful and VERY hot!



How was your day at Discovery Cove??  If memory serves me correctly, your itinerary had you spending the day there yesterday.  How was the dolphin swim? 



Monykalyn said:


> Yes pet sitters are worth their weight in gold!! We must have a cheaper cost of living (in fact I know we do). Love ours and she likes our chickens which is a bonus for us- can be hard to find someone who is ok with 3 demanding ladies squawking for their treats and following you around, and jumping into lap if you sit down lol.
> 
> I include our MF in our first trip owe use it too. Since we own independent of a larger group we have to use II to trade it- bonus is the AC’s for extra weeks. And yep- much cheaper than a nightly rental for the space. We’ve been completely spoiled with our TS travels...
> 
> You do a fabulous job with your budget.
> 
> Would love to get to Orlando for Christmas and do sea world



I can't imagine there are many pet sitters who get to look after chickens as part of their job!!  I bet she very much looks forward to coming to look after your feathered friends!

Oh, if I weren't working for a retail establishment now, I'd be searching for flights and making Christmas happen .  Alas, if I stay where I'm currently working, I doubt there will be many more holiday trips in our future.....I'm glad we went as a family for those magical years when we could .  I'll be living vicariously through you this Christmas instead! 



pigletgirl said:


> Regarding pet care, yes it's total peace of mind when you know they're being well cared for! We had an awful experience while we were gone last summer with a  pet resort. Never again. We have a gal who is majoring in vet medicine who loves our two dorky fur babies as much as we do!



She sounds like an IDEAL person to be looking after your pets!  

We have a pet resort very close to our home here in MI, but they don't take cats.  Probably a good thing, as cats don't often do well outside of their own trusted environment.  At least, with in-home care, we can rest assured that they are comfy and enjoy all the comforts they know and love while we're away.



afan said:


> Yay!  Opening night of hockey!  (I know people here will understand more than other places I post, even fb).



A big yay for hockey season from us, too!    And our Maple Leafs kicked off their season with a win last night  (barely, but hey!  A win is a win ).

We have tickets to watch the Leafs play the Red Wings next week at Little Caesars Arena in Detroit.   Super excited....it's been several years since I've been to an NHL game, and this will be our first time visiting the fancy new arena here in the D.   And the cherry on the sundae is that Jake will be here to enjoy it all, too!  I have my jersey washed and ready!








Gr8t Fan said:


> So glad to see another trip report, Gina!  I love reading your detailed plans and appreciate that you share your budget.  Your reports help me pass the time until our next trip.  And your great pics and experience at SW have made us consider APs there.  We'll be keeping an eye on their Black Friday sale.



And I'm super grateful to have you reading along again .

Have you heard the big news about the changes to annual passes at SeaWorld?   Today they officially announced a whole new restructuring of their passes....I will be interested to see how that impacts the Black Friday sale.  

https://seaworld.com/orlando/annual...M3hAsBjK8_ZAoxPcO4AMzJ5ypD1T7twYaAnS6EALw_wcB

The pricing listed is only valid until November 30th, then it's supposed to increase.  I am now wondering if we should upgrade on this trip (apparently they will allow you to apply the unused balance of current active passes to the new passes) or hold off until our current passes expire .  I may have to do some math tomorrow!



verleniahall said:


> Nope - we also don't count in our monthly morgage payments either



I'm such a stickler for numbers .  You can tell I worked in the financial industry for a couple of decades!!


----------



## chicagoshannon

I'm wondering about a Black Friday sale too for passes.  Saw the new pricing today and am wondering what the free animal experience is.   I think we're going to buy passes and activate them at some point next year ( I also didn't see it say they had to be activated by a certain date) depending on what the animal encounter is will decide which pass to get.

I think we're also going to get the Universal Annual pass.  Hard to pass up 6 months free!


----------



## verleniahall

Because we would be paying hat whether or not we used it -  ya know?


----------



## Joanna71985

I'm still trying to decide if I want to exchange my current pass for the new version (as mine doesn't expire until June)


----------



## goofballs

Yikes. I’m not sure anyone will sign up for the introductory AP offer at those prices (starting at $119.88/month)!

(I’m sure it was just a typo)


----------



## east_coaster

I'm sure I'll spot one of you at Trail's End, or maybe even around the SVR! We'll be the tired/stressed party of 3!Kidding, I hope we look relaxed and happy, but it's hard to tell with our (not so) little one.   In either case we'll look like almost half the people there.

I love seeing your budget, we might have to find an actual pet sitter this time for our cat. In the past my dad has dropped in, or my BIL. But both are busy people! I've got three weeks to figure that out. 

I can't believe how close it's getting!


----------



## Gr8t Fan

Thanks for the heads up and link to the new AP pricing for Sea World.  In the past we haven't purchased because the passes had an "activate by" date and we weren't going to be in the parks before then.  I'll be watching the new pricing very closely.  Our WDW APs expire in August, so we're looking to take a yearlong break and try something else.  We may get US/IOA passes again, especially with their new offer.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## bankr63

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


>


Wow!  Morgan Rielly has really been letting his hair grow out...


----------



## Monykalyn

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We have tickets to watch the Leafs play the Red Wings next week at Little Caesars Arena in Detroit. Super excited....it's been several years since I've been to an NHL game, and this will be our first time visiting the fancy new arena here in the D. And the cherry on the sundae is that Jake will be here to enjoy it all, too! I have my jersey washed and ready!


Sounds really fun!! Especially as your son will be with you! My oldest baby turns 21 today.



chicagoshannon said:


> I think we're also going to get the Universal Annual pass. Hard to pass up 6 months free!


 Ugh why is it only for Florida Residents?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Monykalyn said:


> Sounds really fun!! Especially as your son will be with you! My oldest baby turns 21 today.
> 
> Ugh why is it only for Florida Residents?


It's not!  It's on the main page of Universal Orlando and doesn't say only for Florida residents.


----------



## trish4bruce

Gina,  we arrived at the Vistana today.  All requests were honoured.  Fountains top floor near pool building 31.  We love it.  Gorgeous condo and love the pool and hot tubs.  Quick question if you see this in the next few days.   Have you ever had the pizza from Taxky Tiki?  If yes was it ok?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm wondering about a Black Friday sale too for passes.  Saw the new pricing today and am wondering what the free animal experience is.   I think we're going to buy passes and activate them at some point next year ( I also didn't see it say they had to be activated by a certain date) depending on what the animal encounter is will decide which pass to get.
> 
> I think we're also going to get the Universal Annual pass.  Hard to pass up 6 months free!



The fine print says that the free animal experience is the Dolphin Encounter.  I was hoping you might get to choose your experience, but nope.   I suppose that would be an administrative nightmare for SeaWorld (and EVERYONE would pick the killer whale tour, seeing as its most expensive by a good margin).

I honestly had no idea about the Universal AP offer until you posted....thank you for sharing that here!!  Now we're quite torn on what to do.  



verleniahall said:


> Because we would be paying hat whether or not we used it -  ya know?



I think most folks think like you.....I'm the rare bird!  When I see people listing their Disney budgets, almost none of the DVC owners factor in their DVC purchase price or maintenance fees when calculating the price of their trip(s).

Perhaps I just like to make myself feel more guilty?  LOL



Joanna71985 said:


> I'm still trying to decide if I want to exchange my current pass for the new version (as mine doesn't expire until June)



I tried calling SeaWorld yesterday to see if they would help me do the math on what an upgrade would cost us later this month, but they would only direct me to visit Guest Services at the park .  Quite unhelpful.  It would be logical to me to say that I'd be given about half the original purchase price (considering we'll be almost exactly at the 6 month point) for each pass against the price of a new pass.  But then there's the issue of my existing photokey......would I be given credit for the unused months on that as well?    Especially since we'd be gaining an annual photokey through the new gold pass.....I definitely don't need two.  

I may email and see if they can give me better answers.



goofballs said:


> Yikes. I’m not sure anyone will sign up for the introductory AP offer at those prices (starting at $119.88/month)!
> 
> (I’m sure it was just a typo)



Yikes, that's a nasty error!!   Those are Disney prices!!  



east_coaster said:


> I'm sure I'll spot one of you at Trail's End, or maybe even around the SVR! We'll be the tired/stressed party of 3!Kidding, I hope we look relaxed and happy, but it's hard to tell with our (not so) little one.   In either case we'll look like almost half the people there.
> 
> I love seeing your budget, we might have to find an actual pet sitter this time for our cat. In the past my dad has dropped in, or my BIL. But both are busy people! I've got three weeks to figure that out.
> 
> I can't believe how close it's getting!



Yes, Steve (in particular) is always easy to find in a crowd.  It's hard to miss a 300 pound, 6'3" bald guy with a goatee .    

I hope you are able to find a good care option for your cat....it's always a relief to scratch that off the pre-departure to-do list.  And I hope it comes at an affordable cost.  The discussion on this thread about animal care has been fascinating to me.......super interesting to see the different rates that everyone pays regionally.  I definitely think Michigan sounds like we're the most expensive so far!  



Gr8t Fan said:


> Thanks for the heads up and link to the new AP pricing for Sea World.  In the past we haven't purchased because the passes had an "activate by" date and we weren't going to be in the parks before then.  I'll be watching the new pricing very closely.  Our WDW APs expire in August, so we're looking to take a yearlong break and try something else.  We may get US/IOA passes again, especially with their new offer.  Decisions, decisions.



We are having the same concerns about the new Universal AP offer.  Passes must be purchased and activated by April 4th.  Purchasing is no problem.....activating by that date is a bit of a concern.  Either we have to move our spring vacation up substantially, or we would have to see if they would activate the passes on purchase and hold them for pick up later that month.  I'm not sure if they will do that .



bankr63 said:


> Wow!  Morgan Rielly has really been letting his hair grow out...







Monykalyn said:


> Sounds really fun!! Especially as your son will be with you! My oldest baby turns 21 today.
> 
> Ugh why is it only for Florida Residents?



Happy birthday to your DD!  Hard to believe they grow up so quickly, isn't it?

I thought the same as you.....the Universal offer was only for Florida residents (the Orlando Sentinel article that I read first sure made it seem that way).  But from what I've been able to learn since, it appears it's open to all.  Yay Universal! 



chicagoshannon said:


> It's not!  It's on the main page of Universal Orlando and doesn't say only for Florida residents.







trish4bruce said:


> Gina,  we arrived at the Vistana today.  All requests were honoured.  Fountains top floor near pool building 31.  We love it.  Gorgeous condo and love the pool and hot tubs.  Quick question if you see this in the next few days.   Have you ever had the pizza from Taxky Tiki?  If yes was it ok?



So glad you are having a great start to your visit!!  And SOOOO glad you love the resort! 

While we have eaten at the Tacky Tiki a few times now, believe it or not.....we've never had their pizza!! (I guess because Cici's is right across the street, and both Giordano's and Flippers are in the Crossroads....those tend to be our go-to pizza joints when staying at SVR).   Their other offerings have been solid (nothing truly outstanding, but nothing awful either) though their service is often painfully slow.  I will be looking forward to your review of their pizza if you happen to give it a try.

Enjoy your stay!!


----------



## PrincessP

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Welcome aboard!  Thanks for reading along!
> 
> These threads should be the ones you are looking for.....happy reading!  And if you have any specific questions, feel free to ask away.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/joy-to-the-world-an-offsite-christmas-extravaganza-at-disney-universal-seaworld-–-dec-2016-tr.3598944/
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/it’s-the-most-wonderful-time-of-the-year-–-an-offsite-non-disney-christmas-tr.3472126/
> 
> !



Thank you soooo much!    Those links are exactly what I was looking for.  I sent them along to my friend, as well as a Tim Tracker YouTube on SW Christmas.  I like Tim Tracker’s vlogs as well, but your reviews/reports have the extras like the Santa dinner and ICE which the vloggers don’t always cover.  Hmmmmm.....you should consider that as a side job.  I bet you and Steve would be great vloggers showing all the fun details and “off the beaten path” fun things to do!  You might have to add a trip or two a year to your schedule to cover more vlogging territory, but that wouldn’t be so bad.


----------



## PrincessP

Deleting duplicate post


----------



## PrincessP

pigletgirl said:


> I had to search for her December 2016 trip which included Christmas at Sea World. Another option would be to YouTube the events they offer. Many of the vloggers hit all the various holiday happenings around Orlando. (Tim Tracker, Midway Mania, etc)



Thank you!  I sent my friend a Tim Tracker video as well.  Great idea!


----------



## chicagoshannon

thanks for posting what the animal encounter is.  I could not find it anywhere!  That will help with the decision.  Might go down a tier.


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I tried calling SeaWorld yesterday to see if they would help me do the math on what an upgrade would cost us later this month, but they would only direct me to visit Guest Services at the park .  Quite unhelpful.  It would be logical to me to say that I'd be given about half the original purchase price (considering we'll be almost exactly at the 6 month point) for each pass against the price of a new pass.  But then there's the issue of my existing photokey......would I be given credit for the unused months on that as well?    Especially since we'd be gaining an annual photokey through the new gold pass.....I definitely don't need two.
> 
> I may email and see if they can give me better answers.



My current pass expires end of June. After speaking to Guest Services, I am leaning towards just waiting until it expires (as it would be around $190 to switch to the new pass, and it would only give me an extra 4 months). Of course...the downside could be having the pass go up quite a bit. But I may have to take that chance.


----------



## Joanna71985

Hey Gina, I have a question for you. I *finally* went ahead and booked Discovery Cove (yay!!) for Wed. Do you happen to know how much the photos go for? I'm trying to figure out how much to budget for pictures.

And I'm still working on going on Halloween too. I was waitlisted, so I have to decide if I want to book and chance getting off (or being able to give away)


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

PrincessP said:


> Thank you soooo much!    Those links are exactly what I was looking for.  I sent them along to my friend, as well as a Tim Tracker YouTube on SW Christmas.  I like Tim Tracker’s vlogs as well, but your reviews/reports have the extras like the Santa dinner and ICE which the vloggers don’t always cover.  Hmmmmm.....you should consider that as a side job.  I bet you and Steve would be great vloggers showing all the fun details and “off the beaten path” fun things to do!  You might have to add a trip or two a year to your schedule to cover more vlogging territory, but that wouldn’t be so bad.



I am so glad the reports are helpful .

As for being a vlogger.....I'll respectfully pass .  I am far too self conscious about the way I look and sound to survive in the vlogging world....but you are so sweet to suggest it.  If I was young and cute (or even young OR cute  ) ... absolutely! 



chicagoshannon said:


> thanks for posting what the animal encounter is.  I could not find it anywhere!  That will help with the decision.  Might go down a tier.



Happy to help.  There is a dedicated Facebook group for SeaWorld Annual Passholders that has been a great source for information on the new pass structure.  I like the Gold level for the annual photokey (that's worth $170 all on its own) but most families will likely be able to get away with one Gold pass (for the photokey, preferred parking, and 15% food, tour and merchandise discount versus 10%) and Silver passes for the rest of their family members.



Joanna71985 said:


> My current pass expires end of June. After speaking to Guest Services, I am leaning towards just waiting until it expires (as it would be around $190 to switch to the new pass, and it would only give me an extra 4 months). Of course...the downside could be having the pass go up quite a bit. But I may have to take that chance.



We've been talking about it a lot this weekend....both the new SW pass structure and the current Universal deal.    I think we've decided to do nothing right now as well......not with our SW passes, nor with the 18-month Universal offer.  We just don't know what direction we want to take with next year's trips....and I hate to commit big $$$ and regret it later.  



Joanna71985 said:


> Hey Gina, I have a question for you. I *finally* went ahead and booked Discovery Cove (yay!!) for Wed. Do you happen to know how much the photos go for? I'm trying to figure out how much to budget for pictures.
> 
> And I'm still working on going on Halloween too. I was waitlisted, so I have to decide if I want to book and chance getting off (or being able to give away)



I am so excited for you!!!

I actually do have a list of the current Discovery Cove photo prices.  I emailed them last month for that information, and here is what they replied with:

_THE DISCOVERY PACKAGE (dolphin interaction)(a $650 total value)           $229 + tax

8- 6 x 8 prints (may be different or same images)

1 - All-image PhotoKey

1 – All image photo CD

1 - Interaction DVD**

1 - Photo Album

A photo frame (chosen at the counter)

You can add a second Discovery Package for $109.



THE ADVENTURE PACKAGE  (a $380 total value)                                                $169+ tax

6-6x8 prints (may be different or same images)

1 - All-image Photo Key

1 – All image photo CD

**add your dolphin interaction DVD for an additional $50+ tax



THE ISLAND PACKAGE  (a $140 total value)                                          $99 +tax

4- 6x8 prints (may be different or same images)


Additional Items                                                                                               With Package

6 x 8 Print                                                                                                                            $10

16 x 24 Poster                                                                                                                    $20

24 x 36 Poster                                                                                                                    $25

Interaction DVD**                                                                                                          $50

Interaction Blu-Ray                                                                                                         $50

Addition Frame (after initial purchase)                                                                   $15



After DVD purchase, additional copies are only $20 each. DVD’s can be added on to the Island and Adventure Package for $50._

_*DVD video footage is only available for up to 30 days after your visit date._

_**Prices are subject to change

If you are participating in the SeaVenture activity, please note that we do not provide a photographer or videographer in the Grand Reef during this dive. You can use your own camera or we can loan you a digital underwater camera to snap as many photos as you’d like.  At the end of the dive, these photos will be uploaded to our Adventure Photo computers for you to view and purchase, if you wish. The SeaVenture PhotoKey is a great value at only $60 plus tax and is a separate purchase from the dolphin interaction. Additional copies of your SeaVenture photos are only $20.

The Shark Swim, Ray Feeding, SeaVenture and Animal Trek PhotoKey’ s are all available individually at $60 plus tax. Alternatively, up to all four activities can be combined on one PhotoKey for $80 plus tax.

_


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

To all my Canadian readers.....






Someone have a piece of apple pie for me!


----------



## juniorbugman

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> To all my Canadian readers.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone have a piece of apple pie for me!


Happy Canadian Thanksgiving to you.  
Sorry about the pie but we had pumpkin and it was delicious.


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> How was your day at Discovery Cove?? If memory serves me correctly, your itinerary had you spending the day there yesterday. How was the dolphin swim?



Sorry so tardy to answer- the vacay went by so fast!!! We arrived home last night.

Our DC day was Wednesday. It was magnificent! We met Coral the dolphin Those little angels are so amazing! 

The only downer was the daybed. We were very disappointed.  They appear to have a canopy that will provide some shade and appear larger and comfortable.  In reality, the canopy offers no shade.  The daybeds are not long enough to fully lay down and are not comfortable to sit up in.  I was also disappointed that they also don't have any sort of small table to hold drinks/snacks. In front of us, the free chairs offered umbrellas that had shade all day as well as some had small tables to hold drinks/snacks. We were not able to spend more than a short time using the daybed.  It was much too hot to be in the sun all day.

I did talk to guest services about it and filled out a comment card.  They said that they have received much of the same feedback as I provided to them.  They happily refunded our money.

We had an amazing time overall- thanks again for the tip! We saved oodles of $$ thanks to you!


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I am so excited for you!!!
> 
> I actually do have a list of the current Discovery Cove photo prices.  I emailed them last month for that information, and here is what they replied with:
> 
> _THE DISCOVERY PACKAGE (dolphin interaction)(a $650 total value)           $229 + tax
> 
> 8- 6 x 8 prints (may be different or same images)
> 
> 1 - All-image PhotoKey
> 
> 1 – All image photo CD
> 
> 1 - Interaction DVD**
> 
> 1 - Photo Album
> 
> A photo frame (chosen at the counter)
> 
> You can add a second Discovery Package for $109.
> 
> 
> 
> THE ADVENTURE PACKAGE  (a $380 total value)                                                $169+ tax
> 
> 6-6x8 prints (may be different or same images)
> 
> 1 - All-image Photo Key
> 
> 1 – All image photo CD
> 
> **add your dolphin interaction DVD for an additional $50+ tax
> 
> 
> 
> THE ISLAND PACKAGE  (a $140 total value)                                          $99 +tax
> 
> 4- 6x8 prints (may be different or same images)
> 
> 
> Additional Items                                                                                               With Package
> 
> 6 x 8 Print                                                                                                                            $10
> 
> 16 x 24 Poster                                                                                                                    $20
> 
> 24 x 36 Poster                                                                                                                    $25
> 
> Interaction DVD**                                                                                                          $50
> 
> Interaction Blu-Ray                                                                                                         $50
> 
> Addition Frame (after initial purchase)                                                                   $15
> 
> 
> 
> After DVD purchase, additional copies are only $20 each. DVD’s can be added on to the Island and Adventure Package for $50._
> 
> _*DVD video footage is only available for up to 30 days after your visit date._
> 
> _**Prices are subject to change
> 
> If you are participating in the SeaVenture activity, please note that we do not provide a photographer or videographer in the Grand Reef during this dive. You can use your own camera or we can loan you a digital underwater camera to snap as many photos as you’d like.  At the end of the dive, these photos will be uploaded to our Adventure Photo computers for you to view and purchase, if you wish. The SeaVenture PhotoKey is a great value at only $60 plus tax and is a separate purchase from the dolphin interaction. Additional copies of your SeaVenture photos are only $20.
> 
> The Shark Swim, Ray Feeding, SeaVenture and Animal Trek PhotoKey’ s are all available individually at $60 plus tax. Alternatively, up to all four activities can be combined on one PhotoKey for $80 plus tax.
> 
> _



Thank you! Between your TR, multiple friends going recently, and stuff at work, I figured it was a sign to finally go! I am soooo excited 

This info is great! What exactly is the "all-image photokey"?


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Hope you had a great weekend Gina.  How was the game and how was Jake?


----------



## AntimonyER

Only 5 days until our trip, but its getting crazy! The Braves avoided elimination last night, so my wife and I are driving up to ATL for the game this afternoon. Then Michael (the storm) is predicted to come right over our house on wed-thur, possibly with hurricane force winds. Nervous about that, as we have a LOT of large pine trees within striking distance of the house with a path like the one Michael will take. But the way I see it, at least we have a place to go, right? Ugh. On the bright side, the hurricane basically draws all the rain with it, and its looking to be a great week in FL according to the weather forecast.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

AntimonyER said:


> Only 5 days until our trip, but its getting crazy! The Braves avoided elimination last night, so my wife and I are driving up to ATL for the game this afternoon. Then Michael (the storm) is predicted to come right over our house on wed-thur, possibly with hurricane force winds. Nervous about that, as we have a LOT of large pine trees within striking distance of the house with a path like the one Michael will take. But the way I see it, at least we have a place to go, right? Ugh. On the bright side, the hurricane basically draws all the rain with it, and its looking to be a great week in FL according to the weather forecast.


Good luck on the storm front


----------



## PrincessP

I have caught up on your PTR.  It is great to finally be reading along with one of your reports in real time instead of months or years after the fact.

Have a wonderful visit with Jake this week!!  My DS is 15......I try to cherish every minute b/c I can feel the time ticking away sooooo quickly.



AntimonyER said:


> A little disappointed this morning, I had bought Braves playoff tickets to surprise my wife with a night away this coming weekend (since our alone time will be non-existent on our trip), but it required the Braves to get the #2 seed. They didn't, so now the tickets I have are for Monday, and as game 4, not even a sure thing to happen (If Braves sweep, or more likely the way they have been playing, swept, no game 4). And work schedules mean that if it does happen, will have to drive up and back the same day (3 hour drive one way). Oh well, save the $140 the hotel cost I guess.



Enjoy the game!  My DH and DS15 went last night.  Braves pulled through in a very exciting game.  They really enjoyed it....we are only about an hour away from the park, but they didn’t get home until 1:45 this morning. Thankfully they are off work and school for Columbus Day today so they could sleep in.


----------



## Joanna71985

AntimonyER said:


> Only 5 days until our trip, but its getting crazy! The Braves avoided elimination last night, so my wife and I are driving up to ATL for the game this afternoon. Then Michael (the storm) is predicted to come right over our house on wed-thur, possibly with hurricane force winds. Nervous about that, as we have a LOT of large pine trees within striking distance of the house with a path like the one Michael will take. But the way I see it, at least we have a place to go, right? Ugh. On the bright side, the hurricane basically draws all the rain with it, and its looking to be a great week in FL according to the weather forecast.



Have fun! I would love to go to a playoff game someday


----------



## pigletto

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> To all my Canadian readers.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone have a piece of apple pie for me!


Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family as well Gina.


----------



## vrajewski10513

Hey Gina!! I’m finally here! Getting all caught up.. i haven’t been on the Dis since before my trip. 

Unfortunately, we’re not Sea World people. We really enjoyed the aquariums, shark encounter and the roller coasters. We got the Quick Queue and i wasn’t overly thrilled with it. It was nice skipping the line, but I’d say like 90% of the rides we walked up the exit to get to the ride, we arrived to the loading dock and weren’t provided any instruction on where to stand, where to go, nothing. We just kinda walked up and went where we wanted.. then we got to Manta and there was no attendant in sight so we thought it was the same thing and actually got SCOLDED for it.. i was at a a loss for words, it was actually embarrassing. I was bummed too that the Infinity Falls opening was pushed back. We were really hoping for a soft opening. I think it’ll be really hard for me to talk Jeremy into going back for a while. 

On the other hand, we LOVED Discovery Cove!! I would highly recommend the Animal Trek. I think it’s right up your alley! They saved the best for last and we got to pet a sloth!!! We also did the Sea Venture. I was a little nervous at first because I suffer from slight claustrophobia and anxiety but once we got down there it was amazing!! The whole experience was worth every penny, including the cabana! With 5 people it was just nice to have that home base, even though I’m sure we would have had no problem getting loungers. 

This year’s HHN was my favorite yet. My top houses were Poltergeist, Dead Exposure and Scary Tales. We went for our first night on Wednesday and it was DEAD. We got so much done, which was a blessing because the next 4 days were mobbed! If i only had one or two nights i would definitely pony up the money for express passes this year. 

Welp, I’m reeeally looking forward to reading your upcoming report. Especially the Sleepy Hallow event! I can’t remember if i read if you were renting a golf cart for the fort or not? The lights around Fort Wilderness for Halloween are AMAZING. Can’t wait to follow along!!


----------



## AntimonyER

Morning all! Game was fun, even though the Braves lost, they had some exciting moments. We might have to make a tradition of a playoff game every year they make it.

Hurricane is predicted to head just north if not directly over us right now, which puts us in the worst position for winds. Current intensity forecast has it as a max tropical storm or minimal hurricane by the time it gets to us (50-70mph sustained, gusts 80 or higher). Almost certainly going to lose power, and probably some trees. There is a lot next to us filled with 60-100 ft pines that the wind will be blowing in our direction. That is on the kids side of the house, needless to say they will NOT be sleeping in their beds wednesday night. Got plenty of batteries and bottled water, the portable chargers will be full tonight, weather radar, flashlights, charcoal, etc. is ready.


----------



## I-4Bound

AntimonyER said:


> Morning all! Game was fun, even though the Braves lost, they had some exciting moments. We might have to make a tradition of a playoff game every year they make it.
> 
> Hurricane is predicted to head just north if not directly over us right now, which puts us in the worst position for winds. Current intensity forecast has it as a max tropical storm or minimal hurricane by the time it gets to us (50-70mph sustained, gusts 80 or higher). Almost certainly going to lose power, and probably some trees. There is a lot next to us filled with 60-100 ft pines that the wind will be blowing in our direction. That is on the kids side of the house, needless to say they will NOT be sleeping in their beds wednesday night. Got plenty of batteries and bottled water, the portable chargers will be full tonight, weather radar, flashlights, charcoal, etc. is ready.


Be safe! My prayers are with you and your family!


----------



## dalmatian7

AntimonyER said:


> Morning all! Game was fun, even though the Braves lost, they had some exciting moments. We might have to make a tradition of a playoff game every year they make it.
> 
> Hurricane is predicted to head just north if not directly over us right now, which puts us in the worst position for winds. Current intensity forecast has it as a max tropical storm or minimal hurricane by the time it gets to us (50-70mph sustained, gusts 80 or higher). Almost certainly going to lose power, and probably some trees. There is a lot next to us filled with 60-100 ft pines that the wind will be blowing in our direction. That is on the kids side of the house, needless to say they will NOT be sleeping in their beds wednesday night. Got plenty of batteries and bottled water, the portable chargers will be full tonight, weather radar, flashlights, charcoal, etc. is ready.



Thinking of you! Stay safe.  I hope it weakens.


----------



## dalmatian7

pattyw said:


> The only downer was the daybed. We were very disappointed.


  ugh we have one booked too!  I am bummed I did this hearing that they aren't that great.  



vrajewski10513 said:


> On the other hand, we LOVED Discovery Cove!! I would highly recommend the Animal Trek. I think it’s right up your alley!


  We have this booked too.  I am glad to hear it is worth it.  Did you feed birds too?  I thought that was part of it.


----------



## pattyw

dalmatian7 said:


> ugh we have one booked too! I am bummed I did this hearing that they aren't that great.



Yep- I was hoping it would be nice, too! They don't seem to be getting much positive feedback on them so I'm hoping they will make some improvements.  Talk to a manager if you want a refund.  I first stopped at guest services where they offered me a comment card and an apology, but no refund. I went further to a manager on duty and she happily refunded the price of the daybed. I just couldn't pay the $79 plus tax on something we couldn't use.


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> If I was young and cute (or even young OR cute  )



Please, you and Steve are absolutely adorable (Jake too, but he's not on the trips with you) - I think a vlog/youtube channel would be a fabulous idea!!!


----------



## pattyw

Ruthie5671 said:


> Please, you and Steve are absolutely adorable (Jake too, but he's not on the trips with you) - I think a vlog/youtube channel would be a fabulous idea!!!



I second that, Ruthie! And you and Tony would be great costars!!


----------



## vrajewski10513

dalmatian7 said:


> We have this booked too. I am glad to hear it is worth it. Did you feed birds too? I thought that was part of it.


We did! We even got to have a Macaw fly into our outstretched arm.


----------



## PrincessP

Ruthie5671 said:


> Please, you and Steve are absolutely adorable (Jake too, but he's not on the trips with you) - I think a vlog/youtube channel would be a fabulous idea!!!





pattyw said:


> I second that, Ruthie! And you and Tony would be great costars!!



It’s unanimous!  Sorry, Gina.  Sounds like pattyw and her Tony are already on the docket to guest star. You are out voted.  We will be looking for your YouTube channel soon.   

Gina, Hearing all this about DC and the animal trek.....we were able to pet a sloth, feed birds, have them land on us, etc as part of the normal day pass in May 2017....are they now charging extra to do those things?  Of course, looking at the deal you got for your DC day this month.....it’s a lot less than what we paid for our day....so maybe they are just reallocating how they charge to make the day more accessible?  And then the extras add up to what we paid a year ago total?  I see SW is reconfiguring the annual pass as well.  Ours expired in June.  I guess they are just changing their overall pricing structure?  I would pay just about anything for DC. It is my all time favorite thing in Orlando!!



AntimonyER said:


> Morning all! Game was fun, even though the Braves lost, they had some exciting moments. We might have to make a tradition of a playoff game every year they make it.
> 
> Hurricane is predicted to head just north if not directly over us right now, which puts us in the worst position for winds. Current intensity forecast has it as a max tropical storm or minimal hurricane by the time it gets to us (50-70mph sustained, gusts 80 or higher). Almost certainly going to lose power, and probably some trees. There is a lot next to us filled with 60-100 ft pines that the wind will be blowing in our direction. That is on the kids side of the house, needless to say they will NOT be sleeping in their beds wednesday night. Got plenty of batteries and bottled water, the portable chargers will be full tonight, weather radar, flashlights, charcoal, etc. is ready.



Praying for you and your family!


----------



## Joanna71985

vrajewski10513 said:


> We did! We even got to have a Macaw fly into our outstretched arm.



Seriously?? Well, I think you just sold me on this tour (I absolutely LOVE birds)


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

juniorbugman said:


> Happy Canadian Thanksgiving to you.
> Sorry about the pie but we had pumpkin and it was delicious.



I'm glad you enjoyed a tasty Thanksgiving!    I am not a fan of pumpkin pie (or pumpkin anything ) so thanks for eating my piece for me!! 



pattyw said:


> Sorry so tardy to answer- the vacay went by so fast!!! We arrived home last night.
> 
> Our DC day was Wednesday. It was magnificent! We met Coral the dolphin Those little angels are so amazing!
> 
> The only downer was the daybed. We were very disappointed.  They appear to have a canopy that will provide some shade and appear larger and comfortable.  In reality, the canopy offers no shade.  The daybeds are not long enough to fully lay down and are not comfortable to sit up in.  I was also disappointed that they also don't have any sort of small table to hold drinks/snacks. In front of us, the free chairs offered umbrellas that had shade all day as well as some had small tables to hold drinks/snacks. We were not able to spend more than a short time using the daybed.  It was much too hot to be in the sun all day.
> 
> I did talk to guest services about it and filled out a comment card.  They said that they have received much of the same feedback as I provided to them.  They happily refunded our money.
> 
> We had an amazing time overall- thanks again for the tip! We saved oodles of $$ thanks to you!



SO glad to hear you had such a great day at DC!!  Did you end up purchasing any of the dolphin swim photos?

That's pretty crummy about the daybeds, though.  Awesome that they refunded you the fee .  I'm hoping it will be at least a touch cooler when we arrive later this month, but if not, we'll definitely just stick to the regular loungers and umbrellas.  Not that we tend to sit much on our DC days  but we always have good intentions to!



Joanna71985 said:


> Thank you! Between your TR, multiple friends going recently, and stuff at work, I figured it was a sign to finally go! I am soooo excited
> 
> This info is great! What exactly is the "all-image photokey"?



The all-image photo key is digital access to all your photos from the entire day....any that are taken during the dolphin swim, in the aviary, or anywhere in the park.



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Hope you had a great weekend Gina.  How was the game and how was Jake?


He is currently on his way!     Making rather miserable time, unfortunately.....traffic through Toronto has been slow and difficult....but he will hopefully arrive sometime around midnight.  The hockey game is Thursday!   Can't wait!



AntimonyER said:


> Only 5 days until our trip, but its getting crazy! The Braves avoided elimination last night, so my wife and I are driving up to ATL for the game this afternoon. Then Michael (the storm) is predicted to come right over our house on wed-thur, possibly with hurricane force winds. Nervous about that, as we have a LOT of large pine trees within striking distance of the house with a path like the one Michael will take. But the way I see it, at least we have a place to go, right? Ugh. On the bright side, the hurricane basically draws all the rain with it, and its looking to be a great week in FL according to the weather forecast.



Glad to hear that you got to see your Braves play after all!    Did they win?



PrincessP said:


> I have caught up on your PTR.  It is great to finally be reading along with one of your reports in real time instead of months or years after the fact.
> 
> Have a wonderful visit with Jake this week!!  My DS is 15......I try to cherish every minute b/c I can feel the time ticking away sooooo quickly.
> 
> Enjoy the game!  My DH and DS15 went last night.  Braves pulled through in a very exciting game.  They really enjoyed it....we are only about an hour away from the park, but they didn’t get home until 1:45 this morning. Thankfully they are off work and school for Columbus Day today so they could sleep in.



Yay!  The Braves did win!   

Yes, our kids aren't our kids very long, are they?  You blink and they're all grown up .  Like the old saying goes, "the days are long but the years are short".



pigletto said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family as well Gina.



Thank you .  Did you celebrate the holiday with your extended family at your parents' cottage?



vrajewski10513 said:


> Hey Gina!! I’m finally here! Getting all caught up.. i haven’t been on the Dis since before my trip.
> 
> Unfortunately, we’re not Sea World people. We really enjoyed the aquariums, shark encounter and the roller coasters. We got the Quick Queue and i wasn’t overly thrilled with it. It was nice skipping the line, but I’d say like 90% of the rides we walked up the exit to get to the ride, we arrived to the loading dock and weren’t provided any instruction on where to stand, where to go, nothing. We just kinda walked up and went where we wanted.. then we got to Manta and there was no attendant in sight so we thought it was the same thing and actually got SCOLDED for it.. i was at a a loss for words, it was actually embarrassing. I was bummed too that the Infinity Falls opening was pushed back. We were really hoping for a soft opening. I think it’ll be really hard for me to talk Jeremy into going back for a while.
> 
> On the other hand, we LOVED Discovery Cove!! I would highly recommend the Animal Trek. I think it’s right up your alley! They saved the best for last and we got to pet a sloth!!! We also did the Sea Venture. I was a little nervous at first because I suffer from slight claustrophobia and anxiety but once we got down there it was amazing!! The whole experience was worth every penny, including the cabana! With 5 people it was just nice to have that home base, even though I’m sure we would have had no problem getting loungers.
> 
> This year’s HHN was my favorite yet. My top houses were Poltergeist, Dead Exposure and Scary Tales. We went for our first night on Wednesday and it was DEAD. We got so much done, which was a blessing because the next 4 days were mobbed! If i only had one or two nights i would definitely pony up the money for express passes this year.
> 
> Welp, I’m reeeally looking forward to reading your upcoming report. Especially the Sleepy Hallow event! I can’t remember if i read if you were renting a golf cart for the fort or not? The lights around Fort Wilderness for Halloween are AMAZING. Can’t wait to follow along!!



So sorry that SeaWorld was a bust for you......but thrilled that you thought DC was worth the money!  There really is no place like it!

We've always said we want to do SeaVenture but for some reason, never have taken the plunge (pardon the pun ).  We'll have to make that a must-do on a future visit.  Did you use their underwater cameras to take any photos?

We hadn't decided to rent a golf cart for our Fort Wilderness night, but it sure sounds like an appealing idea .   I wonder if they have any still left to reserve?  We did a private horse and carriage ride there a few years ago but our driver was SO chatty .  I'd love to take in the lights without any incessant jibber-jabber LOL.



AntimonyER said:


> Morning all! Game was fun, even though the Braves lost, they had some exciting moments. We might have to make a tradition of a playoff game every year they make it.
> 
> Hurricane is predicted to head just north if not directly over us right now, which puts us in the worst position for winds. Current intensity forecast has it as a max tropical storm or minimal hurricane by the time it gets to us (50-70mph sustained, gusts 80 or higher). Almost certainly going to lose power, and probably some trees. There is a lot next to us filled with 60-100 ft pines that the wind will be blowing in our direction. That is on the kids side of the house, needless to say they will NOT be sleeping in their beds wednesday night. Got plenty of batteries and bottled water, the portable chargers will be full tonight, weather radar, flashlights, charcoal, etc. is ready.



Oh no, they lost??  What a bummer.  I must have mis-read the post above.....I thought you saw a winner.  Glad to hear you enjoyed yourself regardless of the outcome.

I am so sorry to hear that the storm is poised to pass through your community.  Please stay safe, and check in with us all when you can.  I am sure everyone will want to know that you're all faring okay. 



pattyw said:


> Yep- I was hoping it would be nice, too! They don't seem to be getting much positive feedback on them so I'm hoping they will make some improvements.  Talk to a manager if you want a refund.  I first stopped at guest services where they offered me a comment card and an apology, but no refund. I went further to a manager on duty and she happily refunded the price of the daybed. I just couldn't pay the $79 plus tax on something we couldn't use.



Kind of annoying that you couldn't get that kind of action from guest services initially, though .  I'm glad that the manager assisted you, but a comment card?!?!?   Sheesh.



Ruthie5671 said:


> Please, you and Steve are absolutely adorable (Jake too, but he's not on the trips with you) - I think a vlog/youtube channel would be a fabulous idea!!!



Oh Ruthie, you know I've said it before, but it needs to be said again:  you, sweet girl, are good for the soul .



pattyw said:


> I second that, Ruthie! And you and Tony would be great costars!!



Okay, if Tony and Ruthie agree to co-star, I might rethink my initial rejection.  Perhaps we could all join in and give the Dis podcast crew a run for their money?   Look out Pete, there might be some new competition in town .



vrajewski10513 said:


> We did! We even got to have a Macaw fly into our outstretched arm.



Did you happen to buy the photo package?  Any pics you can share?



PrincessP said:


> It’s unanimous!  Sorry, Gina.  Sounds like pattyw and her Tony are already on the docket to guest star. You are out voted.  We will be looking for your YouTube channel soon.
> 
> Gina, Hearing all this about DC and the animal trek.....we were able to pet a sloth, feed birds, have them land on us, etc as part of the normal day pass in May 2017....are they now charging extra to do those things?  Of course, looking at the deal you got for your DC day this month.....it’s a lot less than what we paid for our day....so maybe they are just reallocating how they charge to make the day more accessible?  And then the extras add up to what we paid a year ago total?  I see SW is reconfiguring the annual pass as well.  Ours expired in June.  I guess they are just changing their overall pricing structure?  I would pay just about anything for DC. It is my all time favorite thing in Orlando!!
> 
> Praying for you and your family!



We were able to meet some animal ambassadors and feed the birds in the aviary on our DC day in May as well.  I do know that DC has introduced several new "extras" that go even further into the up-close opportunities over the course of the spring and summer, but as far as I know, all the regular stuff is still included with standard admission.   If there is anything different when we visit later this month, I'll be sure to let you know .

I think our super-low-price day is only because numbers are so low.....with all the special Halloween events at the Orlando parks, I suspect that DC gets overlooked for MNSSHP, HHN, and other seasonal specialties.  I doubt we will EVER see a $99 dolphin swim rate again.

SeaWorld has indeed introduced a new tiered annual pass program, much like Universal's tiered offers.  Unless prices increase substantially after their introductory period, I'm actually quite pleased by the program that SW has put together.  We haven't decided if we will renew yet or not.....its still too soon to decide what path we want to take for next year's trips....but if we do, it will likely be one Gold pass (for the photokey and extra in-park discount) and one Silver.


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> The all-image photo key is digital access to all your photos from the entire day....any that are taken during the dolphin swim, in the aviary, or anywhere in the park.


Thank you! So excited for tomorrow


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally joining in How did I miss that you had a pretrip report.  I even thought the other day...that you would be off soon lol.  Guess the cold northern air is affecting my brain more than I thought.  We have had 2 separate snowfalls so far this fall...and the outlook is not much better.  I'm already tired of being cold all the time and it's only Oct.


----------



## PrincessP

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> He is currently on his way!     Making rather miserable time, unfortunately.....traffic through Toronto has been slow and difficult....but he will hopefully arrive sometime around midnight.
> 
> Glad to hear that you got to see your Braves play after all!    Did they win?
> 
> Yay!  The Braves did win!
> 
> Oh no, they lost??  What a bummer.  I must have mis-read the post above.....I thought you saw a winner.  Glad to hear you enjoyed yourself regardless of the outcome.
> .



Hope you are having a grand time with Jake and a wonderful week!

You weren’t confused.  The Braves won game 3.....which my DH and DS attended.  That led to game 4, which AntimonyER and his DW attended.  They lost game 4 so Braves are now done with post season play.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Hey all, just dropping in with a quick hello before I dash off to work .  It's been a busy couple of days!

Jake arrived late Tuesday night.....he rolled in the driveway around 11 pm.  Yesterday we enjoyed a marvelous day together, ending with a family dinner at Olive Garden (one of his favorites):






Tonight is the Leafs game, so I will work until 3 pm then come home to change before heading downtown.  We have a couple of other friends from Canada who are in town to take in the game with us, so we'll be a group of 5 tonight.  






Nothing much to report on the trip planning front, as honestly I've been too tied up to do much more than look at car rentals each day (which continue to go up, up, up......so I'm virtually certain our $250 rate with Alamo for an SUV will be the winner).  All of our anticipated expenses (like food) are now all "paid" (ie money set aside in a special account that we keep solely for trip budgeting and planning) with a safety buffer just in case we overindulge on dining or shopping (hey, it happens ) so we are literally just crossing the days off on the calendar and waiting patiently for Friday, October 26th.






Tomorrow I will submit our villa requests to the Vistana.  That's always one of the last to-do's before we leave......so the trip definitely feels close now .

I did get a chance to check out the Sweet Tomatoes menu for October.  So. Much. Pumpkin  (it is the "seasonal" flavor, I suppose).  But those special menu items that are NOT pumpkin sound pretty tasty, so I'm looking forward to kicking off our trip there....especially with friends.   @DontRushMe , have you started packing yet?

Hope all is well with everyone!  I will try to pop in and post again over the weekend.


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Did you end up purchasing any of the dolphin swim photos?



We bought the entire package.  We don't buy many other kinds of souvenirs, but I like to splurge on pictures! 



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Jake arrived late Tuesday night.....he rolled in the driveway around 11 pm. Yesterday we enjoyed a marvelous day together, ending with a family dinner at Olive Garden (one of his favorites):



 So nice to have time with Jake! I miss Kyle a lot- so far away now! We did get to see him last weekend when he and Erin drove up for HHN!!  Have to cherish those days that we can get together with the kids!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Tonight is the Leafs game, so I will work until 3 pm then come home to change before heading downtown. We have a couple of other friends from Canada who are in town to take in the game with us, so we'll be a group of 5 tonight.



I'm a Sabres fan and the Leafs are arch rivals, but tonight I'm sending a GO LEAFS!!  Enjoy the game- and the company!!


----------



## pigletto

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Hey all, just dropping in with a quick hello before I dash off to work .  It's been a busy couple of days!
> 
> Jake arrived late Tuesday night.....he rolled in the driveway around 11 pm.  Yesterday we enjoyed a marvelous day together, ending with a family dinner at Olive Garden (one of his favorites):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight is the Leafs game, so I will work until 3 pm then come home to change before heading downtown.  We have a couple of other friends from Canada who are in town to take in the game with us, so we'll be a group of 5 tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing much to report on the trip planning front, as honestly I've been too tied up to do much more than look at car rentals each day (which continue to go up, up, up......so I'm virtually certain our $250 rate with Alamo for an SUV will be the winner).  All of our anticipated expenses (like food) are now all "paid" (ie money set aside in a special account that we keep solely for trip budgeting and planning) with a safety buffer just in case we overindulge on dining or shopping (hey, it happens ) so we are literally just crossing the days off on the calendar and waiting patiently for Friday, October 26th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will submit our villa requests to the Vistana.  That's always one of the last to-do's before we leave......so the trip definitely feels close now .
> 
> I did get a chance to check out the Sweet Tomatoes menu for October.  So. Much. Pumpkin  (it is the "seasonal" flavor, I suppose).  But those special menu items that are NOT pumpkin sound pretty tasty, so I'm looking forward to kicking off our trip there....especially with friends.   @DontRushMe , have you started packing yet?
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone!  I will try to pop in and post again over the weekend.


Getting so close !!! Enjoy your time with Jake !


----------



## DontRushMe

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> ....especially with friends. @DontRushMe , have you started packing yet?



Today we start the pile!  Rain ponchos and sunscreen, Hopefully we only need one of those!


----------



## dalmatian7

DontRushMe said:


> Today we start the pile!  Rain ponchos and sunscreen, Hopefully we only need one of those!


The "pile" is my weekend activity.  I told DD7 we will have a "fashion show" to decide which clothes we are taking.  We are finally getting normal October weather this weekend so I should be able to get all the shorts washed and there should be no reason to need anything from the "pile" in the next *eeekkkk* 15 days!!!!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Speaking of Sweet Tomatoes, we found a new one this past trip.  It's down 192 not too far from Twisty treat, right by a Target.  It was nice, newer and cleaner, than the one in Crossroads.  It was a bit smaller and seemed to have one or two less selections (mostly the muffins) than Crossroads.


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Okay, if Tony and Ruthie agree to co-star, I might rethink my initial rejection. Perhaps we could all join in and give the Dis podcast crew a run for their money?  Look out Pete, there might be some new competition in town .



I sometimes say inappropriate things when I'm live and in person.  I can be much more edited when I type out my thoughts!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Have fun at the game!


----------



## I-4Bound

chicagoshannon said:


> Speaking of Sweet Tomatoes, we found a new one this past trip.  It's down 192 not too far from Twisty treat, right by a Target.  It was nice, newer and cleaner, than the one in Crossroads.  It was a bit smaller and seemed to have one or two less selections (mostly the muffins) than Crossroads.



That's our favorite Sweet Tomatoes location! A Flippers Pizza is 2 doors down, and we go there a lot, too. We usually rent vacation houses in that area. That location seems so much cleaner and nicer than the one near Universal.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I-4Bound said:


> That's our favorite Sweet Tomatoes location! A Flippers Pizza is 2 doors down, and we go there a lot, too. We usually rent vacation houses in that area. That location seems so much cleaner and nicer than the one near Universal.


yeah we were at Windsor Westside this trip so it was really close to there.   We also ate at Chuy's tex-mex near there this trip.


----------



## JaxDad

Hey Gina! As of now, we’re still planning to head down to Orlando next weekend for SeaWorld and Outta Control Magic Show (and maybe other stuff).  I’m sorry we’ll miss you guys!

There’s a chance I might cancel. Our park day forecast has gone from a typical 30% chance of afternoon showers to more of a just plain rainy day. I’m going to keep watching until my hotel cancellation day. We’re staying at Harbour Lake. I got a decent rate and it has a lot of nostalgia for us. I typically check and re-check a few of the Marriott properties before trips, and I’ve noticed that many are full, so it is likely going to be a busy weekend, which is another reason I’m keeping my options open. I also saw that Tony Brent is not the magician the nights we can do the show. I hope the other guys are good. And I hope these aren’t all bad signs for going next weekend!

I’ll stay in touch.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Joanna71985 said:


> Thank you! So excited for tomorrow



I read your thread about the Trainer for a Day program, and I'm SO delighted that you had such a special, awesome, memorable day!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally joining in How did I miss that you had a pretrip report.  I even thought the other day...that you would be off soon lol.  Guess the cold northern air is affecting my brain more than I thought.  We have had 2 separate snowfalls so far this fall...and the outlook is not much better.  I'm already tired of being cold all the time and it's only Oct.



Hey there, so glad you found us!! 

We saw on the news some footage of the snow that the west was getting, and OMG......it just made me so sad for everyone who lives in that area .   Winter is long enough as it is, it's just not fair when it starts in October!!

I'm definitely looking forward to one last taste of summer in Orlando before we return the chilly north.  We have a frost warning in effect for tonight......sounds like this will be the last weekend for us to enjoy the fresh peppers from our garden.



PrincessP said:


> Hope you are having a grand time with Jake and a wonderful week!
> 
> You weren’t confused.  The Braves won game 3.....which my DH and DS attended.  That led to game 4, which AntimonyER and his DW attended.  They lost game 4 so Braves are now done with post season play.



Thanks for the clarification!  I should have realized that you guys were walking about two different games .

We are having a most wonderful time with Jake .   Time is passing much too quickly, though.  I can't believe he goes home on Monday morning .



pattyw said:


> We bought the entire package.  We don't buy many other kinds of souvenirs, but I like to splurge on pictures!
> 
> So nice to have time with Jake! I miss Kyle a lot- so far away now! We did get to see him last weekend when he and Erin drove up for HHN!!  Have to cherish those days that we can get together with the kids!
> 
> I'm a Sabres fan and the Leafs are arch rivals, but tonight I'm sending a GO LEAFS!!  Enjoy the game- and the company!!



I am so glad you purchased the photos!!  I will have to find the time to get caught up on your trip report so I can see some of your dolphin pics!

How awesome that Kyle and Erin could enjoy HHN with you and Joe!   I bet they enjoy the opportunity to see you as much as you guys savor the chance to see them!



pigletto said:


> Getting so close !!! Enjoy your time with Jake !



Thank you!     We've had a very busy few days, but it's been a ton of fun.  We celebrated Thanksgiving tonight and had a wonderful home-cooked feasts.  We are all very full!   (and currently watching Hockey Night in Canada)



DontRushMe said:


> Today we start the pile!  Rain ponchos and sunscreen, Hopefully we only need one of those!





dalmatian7 said:


> The "pile" is my weekend activity.  I told DD7 we will have a "fashion show" to decide which clothes we are taking.  We are finally getting normal October weather this weekend so I should be able to get all the shorts washed and there should be no reason to need anything from the "pile" in the next *eeekkkk* 15 days!!!!



You are both a mile ahead of me with your preparations!!   I haven't even pulled out a suitcase yet .   I was going to start after Jake went home, but my boss texted me on Friday and says she needs me to work every day this week  so realistically there will be no packing done before next Saturday.   I'll definitely _need_ a vacation by the time the 26th rolls around!



chicagoshannon said:


> Speaking of Sweet Tomatoes, we found a new one this past trip.  It's down 192 not too far from Twisty treat, right by a Target.  It was nice, newer and cleaner, than the one in Crossroads.  It was a bit smaller and seemed to have one or two less selections (mostly the muffins) than Crossroads.



Good to know!  The Crossroads is much closer for us if we are heading there from the resort, but if we happen to be in Kissimmee for something else, that would be super convenient.

I wonder if that location serves breakfast? 



Ruthie5671 said:


> I sometimes say inappropriate things when I'm live and in person.  I can be much more edited when I type out my thoughts!!!



Oh, I would LOVE to hear the unedited Ruthie!!     I can only imagine what a hoot you would be! 



Joanna71985 said:


> Have fun at the game!



Thank you!  It was an incredible time!  Two of our friends from home drove in from Canada, so the five of us enjoyed dinner, the game, and some social time afterward.  The Leafs won, and it was a late but awesome night!



I-4Bound said:


> That's our favorite Sweet Tomatoes location! A Flippers Pizza is 2 doors down, and we go there a lot, too. We usually rent vacation houses in that area. That location seems so much cleaner and nicer than the one near Universal.



I am going to have to Google Maps it and see exactly where it's located.  Any idea how far past the Krispy Kreme it would be?



JaxDad said:


> Hey Gina! As of now, we’re still planning to head down to Orlando next weekend for SeaWorld and Outta Control Magic Show (and maybe other stuff).  I’m sorry we’ll miss you guys!
> 
> There’s a chance I might cancel. Our park day forecast has gone from a typical 30% chance of afternoon showers to more of a just plain rainy day. I’m going to keep watching until my hotel cancellation day. We’re staying at Harbour Lake. I got a decent rate and it has a lot of nostalgia for us. I typically check and re-check a few of the Marriott properties before trips, and I’ve noticed that many are full, so it is likely going to be a busy weekend, which is another reason I’m keeping my options open. I also saw that Tony Brent is not the magician the nights we can do the show. I hope the other guys are good. And I hope these aren’t all bad signs for going next weekend!
> 
> I’ll stay in touch.



Ugh, that's too bad about the weather!  And rotten that Tony Brent is off on your show night....I hope the person performing in his place is equally as awesome [I guess I never really thought about it, but I guess he would have to take certain days off, wouldn't he?].  

Absolutely keep us in mind if you happen to change your dates .    Pretty sure the next weekend will also be very busy.....we're expecting large crowds at SeaWorld on the Sunday, especially since its the final Spooktacular weekend.....but hopefully it will be dry and sunny .  A week from now, I'll be actively stalking the weather and starting to drive myself bonkers .


----------



## pigletto

chicagoshannon said:


> Speaking of Sweet Tomatoes, we found a new one this past trip.  It's down 192 not too far from Twisty treat, right by a Target.  It was nice, newer and cleaner, than the one in Crossroads.  It was a bit smaller and seemed to have one or two less selections (mostly the muffins) than Crossroads.


Good to know! We will check it out in March when we stay at the Vistana. We typically go to the one near Universal and we really like that one. I’ve never had an issue with the Universal location.  I do agree that in comparison the one at Crossroads feels kinda dark and not as cheery. We love Sweet Tomatoes ,and visit once or twice a trip. It will be fun to try a new one.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

So, it's been a very busy week!  The hockey game was a ton of fun......our Leafs pulled out a win over the Red Wings in front of a spirited crowd that was half red, and half blue & white.  The "Let's Go Red Wings" chant was countered every time with a boisterious "Go Leafs Go!", which almost made a person wonder.....whose building are we in, anyway?  






It was fun to tour the Little Ceasars Arena for the first time, and we had a great dinner beforehand with our friends from Canada.  We definitely recommend Mike's Pizza Bar!  (and LOL at the guy in the back who photo-bombed us )






Tonight we celebrated Thanksgiving, and had a wonderful home cooked dinner followed by a bonfire and smores (between periods of the hockey game, of course ).   It's the last time we'll likely be spending any time together until Christmas, so it was nice to mark the holiday even if its a week late for Jake and a month early for us.






I submitted our pre-arrival requests to the Vistana today by email, so even though we've been focusing on Jake I still managed to cross one trip item off the to-do list.  Tomorrow I am going to try and call to see if I can rebook our Sea Lion tour from the Thursday to the Sunday, something I've been meaning to do for weeks but just never seemed to take the time to do.  Time's a ticking, we're now down to 






I also need to check car rental rates .  Still hoping for that last magical drop.  What can I say, I'm an optimist!

Hope you are all having a great weekend!


----------



## I-4Bound

I can't remember exactly where the Krispy Kreme is on 192, but the Sweet Tomatoes location is in the Super Target shopping center just passed Chuy's restaurant. I don't think any of the Sweet Tomatoes restaurants in Orlando serve breakfast anymore. I was really disappointed, because I wanted to try the breakfast after your last review there.


----------



## juniorbugman

It is really funny that you posted tonight about your Leafs game as I was just saying to my brother I wonder how my dis friends liked going to the Leafs game.
They are really on a roll and Auston Matthews is doing great.  I may have to go out and purchase some type of Leafs gear to wear to cheer them on this year.
Glad that you are having a good time with Jake and got to enjoy Thanksgiving with him.


----------



## chiamarie

Hi.   I know you're currently enjoying your "Thanksgiving" with Jake right now.  But I'm trying to figure out my schedule for when you're here.   (Between what I thought were supposed be abmormal days off that week, my colleges football game, and Hell Week at Orange theory Fitness)

....I think we need to get together the night you get in somewhere that will show my football game, so you can see me in my rare form (for better or worse depending on which of my Utah team shows up for the game, I prefer the team we've had the last two weeks...) . Like I'm.willing to call and ask your hotel if they have Pac12-Networks so I can just come over .... Don't mind me just inviting myself over.  (But this is also dependant on if I'm working Saturday or not, because I'm currently not sire).


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I read your thread about the Trainer for a Day program, and I'm SO delighted that you had such a special, awesome, memorable day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  It was an incredible time!  Two of our friends from home drove in from Canada, so the five of us enjoyed dinner, the game, and some social time afterward.  The Leafs won, and it was a late but awesome night!




Thank you!! It seriously was one of the best days ever! (I was love the whole time) Definitely keeping my fingers crossed that the 31st works out as well


That sounds like fun! And I love the group photo with the photobombers in the background


----------



## PrincessP

It just looks “right” to see Jake in your photos. After so many trip reports with him there....

I am glad your time with him this week has been filled with fun and a Leafs victory!

You are so tiny between your two gentlemen!

I will say, though, that seeing trip reports with just you and your hubby make the empty nest thing (that is not that far away on my horizon) look much less daunting for my “mom heart.”   It makes me happy about upcoming trips with my hubby instead of worrying about how we will miss our kiddos.   You guys make the best of each phase of life. 

Trip less than 2 weeks away. Woohoo!  If you can get a golf cart at Ft Wilderness, I would. Look at the fun these bloggers had there.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I-4Bound said:


> I can't remember exactly where the Krispy Kreme is on 192, but the Sweet Tomatoes location is in the Super Target shopping center just passed Chuy's restaurant. I don't think any of the Sweet Tomatoes restaurants in Orlando serve breakfast anymore. I was really disappointed, because I wanted to try the breakfast after your last review there.



What a shame that they discontinued breakfast.....we really enjoyed it when we went! 



juniorbugman said:


> It is really funny that you posted tonight about your Leafs game as I was just saying to my brother I wonder how my dis friends liked going to the Leafs game.
> They are really on a roll and Auston Matthews is doing great.  I may have to go out and purchase some type of Leafs gear to wear to cheer them on this year.
> Glad that you are having a good time with Jake and got to enjoy Thanksgiving with him.



Auston Matthews, John Tavaras, Morgan Reilly and James Marner are all _killing it_ right now .  After many, MANY years of cheering on our Leafs during less than stellar seasons , it sure is fun to see such great things happening on the ice this year.  It's about dang time!! 



chiamarie said:


> Hi.   I know you're currently enjoying your "Thanksgiving" with Jake right now.  But I'm trying to figure out my schedule for when you're here.   (Between what I thought were supposed be abmormal days off that week, my colleges football game, and Hell Week at Orange theory Fitness)
> 
> ....I think we need to get together the night you get in somewhere that will show my football game, so you can see me in my rare form (for better or worse depending on which of my Utah team shows up for the game, I prefer the team we've had the last two weeks...) . Like I'm.willing to call and ask your hotel if they have Pac12-Networks so I can just come over .... Don't mind me just inviting myself over.  (But this is also dependant on if I'm working Saturday or not, because I'm currently not sire).



You can invite yourself over ANYTIME, my dear girl.  Me casa es su casa!

If we absolutely HAVE to watch football , I'm sure the resort will be able to get the game on at one of the bars (even if its not available on the villa TV's).  Is Saturday night still good for Rocco's Tacos, or should we be making Plan B?



Joanna71985 said:


> Thank you!! It seriously was one of the best days ever! (I was love the whole time) Definitely keeping my fingers crossed that the 31st works out as well
> 
> That sounds like fun! And I love the group photo with the photobombers in the background



Yes, definitely keep me posted!  PM me if you want to exchange cell numbers before we leave .



PrincessP said:


> It just looks “right” to see Jake in your photos. After so many trip reports with him there....
> 
> I am glad your time with him this week has been filled with fun and a Leafs victory!
> 
> You are so tiny between your two gentlemen!
> 
> I will say, though, that seeing trip reports with just you and your hubby make the empty nest thing (that is not that far away on my horizon) look much less daunting for my “mom heart.”   It makes me happy about upcoming trips with my hubby instead of worrying about how we will miss our kiddos.   You guys make the best of each phase of life
> rip less than 2 weeks away. Woohoo!  If you can get a golf cart at Ft Wilderness, I would. Look at the fun these bloggers had there.



I totally feel ya .... my mom heart takes a good beating these days, but I try to remember that it's all as it should be:  he's independent and strong and capable and motivated, and much as its hard for me to let go, it's all as it should be.  Another age and stage that's sometimes hard but oh-so-necessary.....for him, AND for us.    I am oh so grateful that we enjoy such a wonderful and close relationship:  distance may separate us physically, but we are as close as ever.  Maybe even moreso.  We talk every day, no exaggerating.  Often more than once a day.  We never lose sight of how blessed we are to have each other.....even if we have no idea why life has taken us down the paths we are currently on .   I suppose that's part of the adventure of life.

Definitely look positively on that "next stage".  Reconnecting as a couple is as special as the blessing of the parenting years .    I think sometimes it feels a little extra weird for us right now, just because we're fairly young to be empty-nesters (many of my schoolmates still have children in elementary school....a few are even still having babies!!).   But we enjoy our couple trips together.....in some ways, it's like being newlyweds again .

Y'all are making a very good case for the golf cart rental .  I am on the fence about adding the extra expense to an already splurgy trip.......but oh, it does look fun!  I might just have to call and see if there's any availability and leave the decision to the Disney Gods .  If there is, it was meant to be!  If not, its my conscience saying Gina, keep your credit card in your wallet .


----------



## chiamarie

Looking at everything right now, I'll probably just attempt to watch my game Friday at home ..it doesn't start til 1030PM .  Because I'll probably passout around half time (like this past week).

I am working on the 27, it's up to y'all.   I'm off at 545pm, will need to go relieve the pup and change, and can head out....sooo i can probably get to Rocco's at 8ish (depending on traffic).  (I love my Rocco's tacos, but a reason I don't make it there often is the dang commute).    So, if 8 is too late we can look at switching depending on y'all's schedule.


----------



## PrincessP

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Y'all are making a very good case for the golf cart rental .  I am on the fence about adding the extra expense to an already splurgy trip.......but oh, it does look fun!  I might just have to call and see if there's any availability and leave the decision to the Disney Gods .  If there is, it was meant to be!  If not, its my conscience saying Gina, keep your credit card in your wallet .



Love your wise momma words!  Yes, you two are very young to be empty nesters....I am pretty much your age....but it just means more years (and energy) for you to enjoy each phase ahead.   

As a southern girl (suburbs of Atlanta), my favorite part of this post is you using the word y’all. If I drank coffee, I would order some Tim Hortons off amazon right now and make a cup to toast you!  

Can’t wait to hear if the “powers that be” want you renting a golf cart. 

Praying for safe travels for Jake back to Canada.   And thoughts for you all as you wrap up this visit.


----------



## pattyw

Getting oh so close now Gina!!

Looking forward to our dinner & dessert party!

Glad you had a great time with Jake! Yep- it's so hard when you don't see the kids regularly!  But as it should be! We want them to grow and live out their dreams! We're excited that we'll spend our Thanksgiving in Ft. Lauderdale this year with Kyle!


----------



## verleniahall

Tomorrow is 10 DAYS!!!


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> But we enjoy our couple trips together.....in some ways, it's like being newlyweds again



Be careful - that's how Disney/Sea world babies come into the world!!!!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Ruthie5671 said:


> Be careful - that's how Disney/Sea world babies come into the world!!!!



That's so funny Ruthie. You know though, many a true word was spoken in jest.......


----------



## bankr63

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> That's so funny Ruthie. You know though, many a true word was spoken in jest.......


Oh come on now!  The only babies that need to be coming into the Bo-Bina household are the Grand kind.  But not TOO soon yet, right?


----------



## verleniahall

Gina - Check your car rental! Mine went down $10.00 and I got an email for a free upgrade so I got a Standard (Kia Soul or similar) for $248.00


----------



## pigletgirl

Looks like a fun weekend you had! My husband LOVES the St Louis Blues. We usually go to a game or two each year. Hockey is a fun sport. I'm still learning the game though.

That being said, I check every day for car rental rates. We currently have a mini van for $394.08 through Costco with Enterprise. 15 day rental. I have a feeling it won't get any better than that but one can hope.


----------



## cey

Just thought I would post an address on the recommended Sweet Tomatoes as it is one of our favourite locations.  It and a Target, Flippers, Ross, Dollar Tree, and Ulta are the main stores in the Rolling Oaks Shopping Center
3205 Rolling Oaks Blvd
Kissimmee 34747

It is in a great location, right beside the new Margaritaville Resort and almost across from Orange Lake Resort.

Keep the great trip reports coming Gina! I really look forward to reading each and everyone of them. Count me as a fellow Canuck from K-town who is happily now a Florida Snowbird!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Almost down to a week!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

chiamarie said:


> Looking at everything right now, I'll probably just attempt to watch my game Friday at home ..it doesn't start til 1030PM .  Because I'll probably passout around half time (like this past week).
> 
> I am working on the 27, it's up to y'all.   I'm off at 545pm, will need to go relieve the pup and change, and can head out....sooo i can probably get to Rocco's at 8ish (depending on traffic).  (I love my Rocco's tacos, but a reason I don't make it there often is the dang commute).    So, if 8 is too late we can look at switching depending on y'all's schedule.



We will make whatever works for you, work for us.  If Rocco's is a pain to drive to, we can always dine somewhere closer to home if that is easier after a long work day.  You name your place, name your time, and its a date!      Can't wait to enjoy catching up with you again!



PrincessP said:


> Love your wise momma words!  Yes, you two are very young to be empty nesters....I am pretty much your age....but it just means more years (and energy) for you to enjoy each phase ahead.
> 
> As a southern girl (suburbs of Atlanta), my favorite part of this post is you using the word y’all. If I drank coffee, I would order some Tim Hortons off amazon right now and make a cup to toast you!
> Can’t wait to hear if the “powers that be” want you renting a golf cart.
> 
> Praying for safe travels for Jake back to Canada.   And thoughts for you all as you wrap up this visit.



I am working hard to replace my "Eh's" with "Y'all's" .  Though my "Canadian accent" seems to give me away regardless .  I am always fascinated by how quickly our customers at work can pick out that I'm not from Michigan .

I have tried repeatedly this week to get through to Disney to inquire about a golf cart, but apparently it's just not meant to be.  Both times, I waited more than a hour on hold and never did reach a CM .  I may give it another try or two over the course of the weekend, but at this late date I am definitely managing my expectations.

We had an absolutely WONDERFUL visit with Jake.  I had a good cry when he left.....after such a lovely extended visit, it was extra hard to see him go.  But he's safely back home and we are now looking forward to seeing  him at Christmas.   And I just bought tickets for all of us for the Detroit Pistons/Toronto Raptors game in Detroit in March....so we have another "family game night" to look forward to!


pattyw said:


> Getting oh so close now Gina!!
> 
> Looking forward to our dinner & dessert party!
> 
> Glad you had a great time with Jake! Yep- it's so hard when you don't see the kids regularly!  But as it should be! We want them to grow and live out their dreams! We're excited that we'll spend our Thanksgiving in Ft. Lauderdale this year with Kyle!



We are super excited too!  We officially hit the one week mark tomorrow .  It can't come soon enough for me, that's for sure!



verleniahall said:


> Tomorrow is 10 DAYS!!!



Getting so close!!   I haven't started packing yet, though  ... have you?



Ruthie5671 said:


> Be careful - that's how Disney/Sea world babies come into the world!!!!









Mrs Doubtfire said:


> That's so funny Ruthie. You know though, many a true word was spoken in jest.......










bankr63 said:


> Oh come on now!  The only babies that need to be coming into the Bo-Bina household are the Grand kind.  But not TOO soon yet, right?



Finally!!  Someone who's speaking some sanity!! 



verleniahall said:


> Gina - Check your car rental! Mine went down $10.00 and I got an email for a free upgrade so I got a Standard (Kia Soul or similar) for $248.00



Sadly, not for my dates.  But I appreciate the tip!  I'll continue to keep watching daily, just in case .



pigletgirl said:


> Looks like a fun weekend you had! My husband LOVES the St Louis Blues. We usually go to a game or two each year. Hockey is a fun sport. I'm still learning the game though.
> 
> That being said, I check every day for car rental rates. We currently have a mini van for $394.08 through Costco with Enterprise. 15 day rental. I have a feeling it won't get any better than that but one can hope.



You have a GREAT price on a mini van, my friend .  I've been seeing that rate (or higher) for ONE week van rentals.  My 8 day reservation for an SUV is $250, so your $394 is even better on a per-day basis .



cey said:


> Just thought I would post an address on the recommended Sweet Tomatoes as it is one of our favourite locations.  It and a Target, Flippers, Ross, Dollar Tree, and Ulta are the main stores in the Rolling Oaks Shopping Center
> 3205 Rolling Oaks Blvd
> Kissimmee 34747
> 
> It is in a great location, right beside the new Margaritaville Resort and almost across from Orange Lake Resort.
> 
> Keep the great trip reports coming Gina! I really look forward to reading each and everyone of them. Count me as a fellow Canuck from K-town who is happily now a Florida Snowbird!



Okay, I'm more than a little jealous!!  How long have you been living the southern life? 

I've fallen woefully behind on my trip reporting this last week, so I usually do a much better job than I've been demonstrating recently.  This whole working for a living thing sure does get in the way of my internet fun .



chicagoshannon said:


> Almost down to a week!!



I started stalking the Orlando weather reports today!!  I thought heck, why not drive myself crazy for the next 8 days?    I'm a glutton for punishment!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

We are officially down to under 7.5 days.......and I'm not at all ready .  I haven't so much as even pulled out a suitcase yet.....it's been completely nuts here for the last 9 days.  Between Jake's visit, putting in a CRAZY amount of time at work (I've worked every day this week, extended hours, and I'm still not caught up on all the stuff going on at the office), fall outdoor cleanup (we've had frost here multiple times, so we've been cutting off our plants for the winter and raking a bazillion leaves for collection), and this pesky sinus infection that just DOES NOT SEEM TO WANT TO GO AWAY , its been a nuthouse.  

I need a vacation .

The plan is to do as much packing as I can this weekend.  I have to work Monday, Tuesday and Thursday next week, and I have a feeling they will try to rope me into giving them a portion of Wednesday as well .  I think they are trying to punish me for leaving them to their own devices for a week .

I have a hair appointment booked for Thursday after work.  I need to stop by the post office to get a hold mail notice, too.

I have a few last minute things to shop for this weekend, but those items are pretty minimal.  A few snacks for the plane, a stockpile of cat food for the two fluffballs, that kind of thing.  We try to eat out of our fridge and freezer before we go so our pre-vacation shopping trips generally consist of only a few necessities among the last minute travel items.

I still have to call SeaWorld to see if they can move our Sea Lion tour from Thursday to Sunday.  I'll still try to get through to Disney to see if I can snag a golf cart rental.  I'm still watching car rental rates just in case there's a late dip in prices......and I'm keeping an eye on Groupon in the event that there's an offer for something fun that I just can't pass up.    Otherwise.....






......we are just counting down.

And watching the weather.






Less than


----------



## I-4Bound

Do you have to go to the post office to pick up a form? I have always scheduled our mail holds through their website.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I was just going to say can you schedule the hold online?   That's what we've done the last few times.  So easy!


----------



## verleniahall

Our local post office won’t let u schedule he hold only, but we are a small rural town

Yes - I am 80% packed - we had to do laundry for Sam for his army weekend which is this weekend so we did it all at once!

I. Working on putting together the travel baggies of bygone stuff - glad we will use most of that up so we don’t have to worry about it coming back!


----------



## Joanna71985

So exciting that it's down to 1 week!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Well you are racing up to the start of your vacation.

I'm just getting FP for our December trip and our good news is that my daughter can now join us, only for the last week but I'm so pleased 

So now I've had to get a decent priced flight, WDW ticket, travel insurance, airport hotel etc etc £££££ 

Hope you manage to get everything sorted


----------



## afan

One week for you, two for me   Two weeks from yesterday at this time I'll be getting dropped off at the airport.  Getting my hair done tomorrow and I'll iron my shorts on Sunday but I won't pack anything until next week and that'll just be putting them in packing cubes.  The final packing will happen the day of the flight.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I-4Bound said:


> Do you have to go to the post office to pick up a form? I have always scheduled our mail holds through their website.





chicagoshannon said:


> I was just going to say can you schedule the hold online?   That's what we've done the last few times.  So easy!



Thank you both for that tip!!  I had no idea that the request could be submitted online!  I got the hold mail all set up tonight as we were watching the hockey game  .... so we have officially scratched one more item off the to-do list .



verleniahall said:


> Our local post office won’t let u schedule he hold only, but we are a small rural town
> 
> Yes - I am 80% packed - we had to do laundry for Sam for his army weekend which is this weekend so we did it all at once!
> 
> I. Working on putting together the travel baggies of bygone stuff - glad we will use most of that up so we don’t have to worry about it coming back!



I *finally* started packing today......and have 90% all ready to go.  What's left to pack is mostly the last-minute stuff.....so I am feeling much more ready and prepared .



Joanna71985 said:


> So exciting that it's down to 1 week!



I can't wait!    3 more work days! 



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Well you are racing up to the start of your vacation.
> 
> I'm just getting FP for our December trip and our good news is that my daughter can now join us, only for the last week but I'm so pleased
> 
> So now I've had to get a decent priced flight, WDW ticket, travel insurance, airport hotel etc etc £££££
> 
> Hope you manage to get everything sorted



What wonderful news that your DD can join in the Christmas fun!    You must be absolutely THRILLED!

I hope you are able to secure all the extras that you need at a good price .



afan said:


> One week for you, two for me   Two weeks from yesterday at this time I'll be getting dropped off at the airport.  Getting my hair done tomorrow and I'll iron my shorts on Sunday but I won't pack anything until next week and that'll just be putting them in packing cubes.  The final packing will happen the day of the flight.



I know I have a busy week on deck again, so I'm definitely working to clear off most of our remaining pre-departure tasks over the course of today and tomorrow.   Today was actually pretty productive:  I got our hold mail request submitted, we picked up all the supplies that will be needed during our absence for the cats and the fish, I submitted our payment to the Pet Nanny, I got all of our travel documents printed and in order (including printed confirmations for all the meals and special events that we have booked), and most of the packing is done.   The whirlwind of preparations always makes me feel like we "need" a vacation by the time the vacation actually arrives .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I finally managed to get through to the Fort Wilderness golf cart rental office today, and sadly, they are fully booked for our date (October 30th).  I also tried to secure a horse and carriage ride for that night (thinking it would be a good second option), but not surprisingly those were all booked as well.  So.....we'll likely just try and catch a wagon ride between our dinner and the Sleepy Hollow Event, if there's room on the wagon during the time we have available.  I wasn't really surprised at this late date, but hey....it was worth a try!

I did speak with Seaworld and moved our Sea Lions Tour from the Thursday to Sunday, which will mean we have both our tours on the day when the park is most likely to be much busier.    This will leave the lower crowd day free to do rides and shows with (hopefully) much lower waits.  Our Sunday day at SeaWorld, then, will be devoted to the tours and the Spooktacular events and riding Infinity Falls for the first time.  And if we feel so inspired, we can now add on the Walrus Up Close tour to our Thursday when it will be 30% off for passholders (the November monthly special).  If we love the Animal Ambassador and Sea Lions Up Close tours as much as we expect we will, I'm sure we won't need much convincing to book the Walrus Up Close Tour .

I emailed the pre-arrival coordinator at the Vistana last week, but so far haven't received any confirmation from her.....so I may submit a Diamond Lane form tomorrow just in case.  I know she was off for a few days (I receive an auto reply to my original email) so its quite possible she's just a bit backlogged at the moment.

All in all, its coming together.  I may do online check-in for our car rental before the weekend is over......rates have come down a smidge, but not to the level that I secured back in August, so it looks like $250 will be our price for the 8 days.  It would be nice to tie up that loose end and scratch that to-do off the list as well.  Love that Alamo keeps that process so easy.


----------



## Monykalyn

Woohoo 6 days! Been keeping up with you on FB, as I’m so behind posting here.

I did the online checkin for Alamo for our September trip- so easy to just roll out to pick up a car. 

Funny that Jaxdad is staying at Harbour Lake as that is where we stayed in September. Resort undergoing refurbishment bit they close a building at a time so didn’t bother us at all.

Since I put our suitcases away  as we don’t actually have a trip planned until January I’ll be living vicariously through others trip reports again. Although I’ve almost got DH talked into the Cuba cruise next year...I’ve actually put a deposit on it already to lock in price, fully refundable until March.  I always have to do this, if I waited til his last minute decison we’d never get to go anywhere!

So jealous of your fab discovery cove day! Such a fantastic price!


----------



## Joanna71985

You are going to really enjoy the tours! Animal Ambassadors is very high on my list (right behind killer whales up-close). Sea Lions is fun too


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Glad you are ticking your to do list off. Your plans sound great and i bet you can't wait to get off with all the things going off!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> What wonderful news that your DD can join in the Christmas fun!    You must be absolutely THRILLED!
> 
> I hope you are able to secure all the extras that you need at a good price .
> .



Yes it was great news and I managed to scrape all our miles together, and purchase a few more, and get the flight for around $570 (compared to $1641) if I didn't have the miles. So I was definitely pleased with this. Flights over Christmas are sooooo expensive


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Monykalyn said:


> Woohoo 6 days! Been keeping up with you on FB, as I’m so behind posting here.
> 
> I did the online checkin for Alamo for our September trip- so easy to just roll out to pick up a car.
> 
> Funny that Jaxdad is staying at Harbour Lake as that is where we stayed in September. Resort undergoing refurbishment bit they close a building at a time so didn’t bother us at all.
> 
> Since I put our suitcases away  as we don’t actually have a trip planned until January I’ll be living vicariously through others trip reports again. Although I’ve almost got DH talked into the Cuba cruise next year...I’ve actually put a deposit on it already to lock in price, fully refundable until March.  I always have to do this, if I waited til his last minute decison we’d never get to go anywhere!
> 
> So jealous of your fab discovery cove day! Such a fantastic price!



@JaxDad would be there right now, assuming his plans didn't change.  Hope he and his kiddos had a wonderful weekend of fun!

It's a good thing our men have such reliable wives, who continue to book trips for them even when they don't provide any input  .   Actually, I don't mind.....planning is MY thing, even though enjoying the vacations are "our" thing .  To have to share the planning part would make me a little sad .  I would love it if he would get a Disboards login and contribute to our trip report, though!!  I think it would be fun for you all to get the other side's perspective, right from the horse's mouth.

Discovery Cove is sure offering some big incentives this quarter.....I have to wonder if Disney and Universal's increasing prices are making adding a DC day to a family vacation out of budget for many folks?    Or are people afraid that the weather may be too cold to enjoy it?    Either way, in addition to the $99 dolphin swim rate that they offered passholders in October, they've now released an offer to the general public for a free dolphin swim (pay the day resort rate and be automatically upgraded) until December 24th.  That's a pretty sweet incentive!!



Joanna71985 said:


> You are going to really enjoy the tours! Animal Ambassadors is very high on my list (right behind killer whales up-close). Sea Lions is fun too



SeaWorld always knocks their tours out of the park....we haven't been disappointed in the value of one yet .   Can't wait to enjoy two new experiences next weekend!! 



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Glad you are ticking your to do list off. Your plans sound great and i bet you can't wait to get off with all the things going off!
> 
> Yes it was great news and I managed to scrape all our miles together, and purchase a few more, and get the flight for around $570 (compared to $1641) if I didn't have the miles. So I was definitely pleased with this. Flights over Christmas are sooooo expensive



Congrats on getting such a great price on your flight!    Well done, Momma!  That $1000+ savings will go a long way in the vacation budget!!!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Yes that saving was definitely needed to make it more manageable.

The $99 DC is equivalent to 4 days parking at WDW or Universal. Which would you rather do?


----------



## JaxDad

Hey Gina! We had a great weekend in Orlando!

We spent Friday afternoon at the resort—free upgrade to a 2BR!—then Friday night at the Outta Control Comedy Magic Show. It was good. I have a vague recollection that it was better with Tony Brent, but it was still fun and well worth our discounted price. 

SeaWorld was great! We rode the 3 coasters many, many times! We rode Infinity Falls twice. Great ride! I got pretty wet the first time and soaked the second. Our standby time was about 20 minutes. (The sign indicated 50 minutes after our second ride.) We did the shows we missed last time. Our only disappointment was that Journey to Atlantis was down when we planned to ride it and we didn’t make it back. Oh well. 

We did more resort time Saturday afternoon and evening—it was really nice and relaxing—then the other WonderWorks stuff this morning. We had lunch at Johnny Rockets. 

So, another Orlando trip is in the books! We may do another trip right before Christmas. I hope your last minute planning and packing are going well!


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I would love it if he would get a Disboards login and contribute to our trip report, though!! I think it would be fun for you all to get the other side's perspective, right from the horse's mouth.





I told Joe he should have a DIS account, too!! But, maybe it's better we don't let them see what we post! especially when we're in the planning stages and we haven't told them of our plans yet??

I know these last few days will be so hectic for you, but next week you'll be relaxing in the sun!


----------



## AntimonyER

Hey everyone, finally back from our trip, we had a GREAT time. The crowds at Sea World and Busch Gardens were pretty low, Discovery Cove was as good as I remembered, Our first visit to Aquatica was super fun, and the surprise MNSSHP was a huge success (Too. Much. Candy.) Now to move on to our pre-thanksgiving Universal trip.


----------



## pattyw

AntimonyER said:


> Hey everyone, finally back from our trip, we had a GREAT time. The crowds at Sea World and Busch Gardens were pretty low, Discovery Cove was as good as I remembered, Our first visit to Aquatica was super fun, and the surprise MNSSHP was a huge success (Too. Much. Candy.) Now to move on to our pre-thanksgiving Universal trip.



That's wonderful!!! You did a lot!! Yay on too much candy! Did your family dress up for the party?

Ooh- and a Universal trip coming up soon??? WOW!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Getting closer!  My October trip was awesome, met up with some DISers, and great times.  No HHN for me this year, and doing the Mickey party in August, felt no need to do twice, so skipped it in October.  Was so much candy, that no need to duplicate 6 weeks later.

Kids really want to cruise, but I am still getting sticker shock since the last time we sailed.  Plus, three adults now.  But I reminded them, we are now more like an every other holiday trip.  But with APs to the Dark Side and Busch parks, with little one graduating from high school, she'll be out earlier than the end of school, an early June trip may be in the works.  The joy of planning.  Yep, I'm the only one who generally plots and schemes, none of the other family members give a hoot, other than suggestions once in awhile as to where.  The logistics are all mine.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Yes that saving was definitely needed to make it more manageable.
> 
> The $99 DC is equivalent to 4 days parking at WDW or Universal. Which would you rather do?



Ha!  Don't even have to THINK about the answer to that question! 

Those parking prices at the parks are getting painfully steep .  Honestly, it almost pays to get one annual pass (to whatever set of parks you plan to visit) just for the parking savings.



JaxDad said:


> Hey Gina! We had a great weekend in Orlando!
> 
> We spent Friday afternoon at the resort—free upgrade to a 2BR!—then Friday night at the Outta Control Comedy Magic Show. It was good. I have a vague recollection that it was better with Tony Brent, but it was still fun and well worth our discounted price.
> 
> SeaWorld was great! We rode the 3 coasters many, many times! We rode Infinity Falls twice. Great ride! I got pretty wet the first time and soaked the second. Our standby time was about 20 minutes. (The sign indicated 50 minutes after our second ride.) We did the shows we missed last time. Our only disappointment was that Journey to Atlantis was down when we planned to ride it and we didn’t make it back. Oh well.
> 
> We did more resort time Saturday afternoon and evening—it was really nice and relaxing—then the other WonderWorks stuff this morning. We had lunch at Johnny Rockets.
> 
> So, another Orlando trip is in the books! We may do another trip right before Christmas. I hope your last minute planning and packing are going well!



I am SO glad you guys had a great weekend away!!   And super thrilled that the Outta Control dinner show was still (almost) as good, even with Tony off.  I think we're going to try and do that dinner show again next spring.....we had such a good time when we went a few years ago, its a shame we've never been back.

I am happy to hear that Infinity Falls was a hit for your fam!   I have been binge watching POV videos and I'm growing more excited with each clip.....though I could do without the getting drenched part .  Do you think ponchos would help at all?  Or would they be pointless?

Fingers crossed you can work in that holiday trip  .... there's nothing like Seaworld at Christmastime!!!



pattyw said:


> I told Joe he should have a DIS account, too!! But, maybe it's better we don't let them see what we post! especially when we're in the planning stages and we haven't told them of our plans yet??
> 
> I know these last few days will be so hectic for you, but next week you'll be relaxing in the sun!


Hey, maybe we can work on *both* of our guys over dinner at Hash House?   Perhaps if they each know the other would be chiming in, we could sway them into becoming the newest members of the Dis!! 
Steve and I have been married long enough, he always knows I'm planning SOMETHING .  Of course, he also knows that I'm the thriftier one of the two of us, so maybe that's why he doesn't worry so much?   He is quite happy to live by the YOLO philosophy, while I have a little more trouble with being spendy!!



AntimonyER said:


> Hey everyone, finally back from our trip, we had a GREAT time. The crowds at Sea World and Busch Gardens were pretty low, Discovery Cove was as good as I remembered, Our first visit to Aquatica was super fun, and the surprise MNSSHP was a huge success (Too. Much. Candy.) Now to move on to our pre-thanksgiving Universal trip.



Welcome back!!    So glad you all had a great trip!  Would love to see a photo or two from your adventures if you're wiling to share!

How did you find the crowds at your MNSSHP?  Reviews here on the boards have been so negative this year!!  Sounds like you guys may have hit a good crowd/weather night, though!



pattyw said:


> Yay on too much candy!



Amen to that!  If you're gonna go, go big!! 



Lynne G said:


> Getting closer!  My October trip was awesome, met up with some DISers, and great times.  No HHN for me this year, and doing the Mickey party in August, felt no need to do twice, so skipped it in October.  Was so much candy, that no need to duplicate 6 weeks later.
> 
> Kids really want to cruise, but I am still getting sticker shock since the last time we sailed.  Plus, three adults now.  But I reminded them, we are now more like an every other holiday trip.  But with APs to the Dark Side and Busch parks, with little one graduating from high school, she'll be out earlier than the end of school, an early June trip may be in the works.  The joy of planning.  Yep, I'm the only one who generally plots and schemes, none of the other family members give a hoot, other than suggestions once in awhile as to where.  The logistics are all mine.



I am so glad you had a good trip this time around!  After Hurricane Matthew upsetting your vacation LAST October, you earned a fun & enjoyable fall trip in 2018!

Always fun to meet up with friends from the Dis, too .  The people on these boards are such great folks!

A cruise sounds lovely.....have the kiddos got somewhere specific they wanted to cruise to?   I'm sure whatever you end up deciding will be wonderfully epic .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I did online check-in for our Alamo rental on Sunday, so I'm officially done with checking rental rates.   We are all set up for skipping the counter, I've added myself as the free extra driver (love that little bonus through Costco!.....we will likely never use it but its a "nice to have" perk, just in case) and we can head straight to the garage once we have gathered our luggage at MCO.  I was going to keep stalking rates for the next few days, but decided that my time could be better spent on other tasks (like chatting with y'all here ), especially when I was reasonably certain that rates weren't going to decline below my current reservation.  

I still haven't heard anything back yet from the pre-arrival coordinator at the Vistana  (super odd, the first time ever) so I submitted a Diamond Lane form as well, just in case.  At the very least, our wait to check in should be a bit less, as we can use the Diamond Lane check-in line (which is almost always shorter)...so submitting the DL form will hopefully reap some benefits one way or the other.

Other than a few last-minute toiletries and our standard "OMG bag" (which contains medication to help manage any malady that might befall us while we're vacationing......everything from Gravol, Imodium and Excedrin to band-aids, hydrocortizone cream and cough drops), we're pretty much packed.  I ended up back at the urgent care clinic on Sunday morning  - that rotten sinus infection that I was treated for 3 weeks ago came back with a vengeance, and I honestly couldn't imagine schlepping around a theme park when I could hardly put one foot in front of the other here at home - so I'm back on a stronger prescription (and longer .... 14 days this time) to see if I can kill the pesky bug that I can't seem to shake.  On a good note, I'm feeling noticeably better tonight for the first time in days (yay!).  And it is comforting to know that this current round of drugs will carry me right through the trip and back home again (making it unlikely that I'll catch any other germs while I'm there).  So far, I've managed to keep Steve from catching my cooties (hand washing and Purell-ing have become my two favorite past times!!) so hopefully he escapes it entirely.  If something does hit, we will have the OMG Bag ready and stocked! (and a Walgreens just steps from the resort )

Two more work days for me:  a LONG one tomorrow (my regular day, followed by a staff meeting from 6:30 to 9:30) and then Thursday.  Wednesday I'll do a deep cleaning of the house, and a last minute review of the contents of the suitcases.  Thursday after work, I have a hair appointment and Steve will get a fresh head shave.  We've got to cut the lawn and rake the leaves one night as well (likely Wednesday if the weather cooperates) and then I think we're ready to roll.  Or, make that ready to fly.

OH, and the long range weather forecast?     So far, it's INSANELY awesome.  So much so, I'm almost worried.....too good to be true!!   Right now its showing sunshine and pleasant temps (high 70's/low 80's for daytime highs, and nighttime lows in the high 50's/low 60's) for the ENTIRE week.   I still have a full arsenal of umbrellas and ponchos in the luggage just in case, but hopefully that's right where they will stay .

We are getting SO close!


----------



## JaxDad

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I am happy to hear that Infinity Falls was a hit for your fam!  I have been binge watching POV videos and I'm growing more excited with each clip.....though I could do without the getting drenched part . Do you think ponchos would help at all? Or would they be pointless?


I think ponchos would definitely help. It is not as much of a soaker as the Popeye ride in IOA. If you're at the front of the raft when it hits a couple of the standing waves, especially the one under the pedestrian bridge, you will get water over you. There is also a part where you go under the big drop, and there is water falling from above. If you wear a poncho tucked around your legs and bottom and with the hood up, you should be okay. You still need to watch your feet though, as water sloshes around in the bottom of the rafts, and I don't recall footrests like on the Popeye ride to help keep your feet up.

We had awesome rides on Kraken. We were in the front row with no screamers on the ride, so it was just a smooth run with the wind rushing by our ears. It was pretty cool. When we got back to the loading area after our first ride, there was no one waiting, so they just let us ride again. The second time around, there were people waiting for the front row, but no other rows, so we just moved back to the second row. We also got to ride in the front row on Mako a couple times, as well as the back row, which is probably the wildest row.


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Hey, maybe we can work on *both* of our guys over dinner at Hash House?  Perhaps if they each know the other would be chiming in, we could sway them into becoming the newest members of the Dis!!
> Steve and I have been married long enough, he always knows I'm planning SOMETHING . Of course, he also knows that I'm the thriftier one of the two of us, so maybe that's why he doesn't worry so much?  He is quite happy to live by the YOLO philosophy, while I have a little more trouble with being spendy!!



Sounds like a plan! Yep- Joe can't keep up with all my plans!! Hey I'm with you on YOLO! Rather than buying stuff, we'd rather travel and make memories!!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> our standard "OMG bag"



I like that!! Always better to have the meds with you than have to run out to a store! Cheaper too!


----------



## I-4Bound

I always carry the entire contents of our medicine cabinet with me when we travel! Unfortunately, I usually pack it way before we leave, and my husband has to struggle to find medications I have packed away


----------



## verleniahall

EXCITING!!!! SO CLOSER!


----------



## dalmatian7

Ahhh we are under 24 hours in our household!!!

I only have one pre-cruise form to print.  All the DiscoveryCove/SW stuff is done.  DH checked us into the airline this morning and per Gina's experience, I did the skip the counter at Alamo and we decided to shlep the kiddos booster instead of paying the $10 a day for it. So technically my rental went down $60 (tee hee hee vacation math).  

I also called Discovery Cove and canceled the lounger bed we had reserved.  The bad review here and the fact that it is supposed to be an overcast day has me thinking the money could be better spent on something else.  They were kind enough to refund it even thought we are so close to our date.  

Packing here is at the "there is a pile in each suitcase".  I have a long day at work (boooooo) so I have a decent list to get done when I get home tonight.  I have added everyone's restaurant suggestions over the course of this thread to a note in my phone so we have lots of options to choose there.  I am really excited to explore Orlando offsite for the first time in a loooooonnnnng time.  

I probably won't check in here again until I get back. To everyone traveling this week, safe travels to you and I hope everyone has a great trip!!! Thanks again for all the opinions, reviews, experiences, and just overall fun in this thread (or any of Gina's).  

We have our first taste of cold weather here and had snow/sleet over the weekend.  Florida sunshine here we come!


----------



## pattyw

dalmatian7 said:


> Ahhh we are under 24 hours in our household!!!
> 
> I only have one pre-cruise form to print.  All the DiscoveryCove/SW stuff is done.  DH checked us into the airline this morning and per Gina's experience, I did the skip the counter at Alamo and we decided to shlep the kiddos booster instead of paying the $10 a day for it. So technically my rental went down $60 (tee hee hee vacation math).
> 
> I also called Discovery Cove and canceled the lounger bed we had reserved.  The bad review here and the fact that it is supposed to be an overcast day has me thinking the money could be better spent on something else.  They were kind enough to refund it even thought we are so close to our date.
> 
> Packing here is at the "there is a pile in each suitcase".  I have a long day at work (boooooo) so I have a decent list to get done when I get home tonight.  I have added everyone's restaurant suggestions over the course of this thread to a note in my phone so we have lots of options to choose there.  I am really excited to explore Orlando offsite for the first time in a loooooonnnnng time.
> 
> I probably won't check in here again until I get back. To everyone traveling this week, safe travels to you and I hope everyone has a great trip!!! Thanks again for all the opinions, reviews, experiences, and just overall fun in this thread (or any of Gina's).
> 
> We have our first taste of cold weather here and had snow/sleet over the weekend.  Florida sunshine here we come!



Have a great trip!!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Hope those tablets get to work quickly for you Gina!! Hope things go smoothly in the last few days


----------



## verleniahall

I checked today and it went down another $7.00


----------



## Monykalyn

Hope those drugs work quick and you feel back to normal very soon! Sinus infections are just awful!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Steve and I have been married long enough, he always knows I'm planning SOMETHING . Of course, he also knows that I'm the thriftier one of the two of us, so maybe that's why he doesn't worry so much?  He is quite happy to live by the YOLO philosophy, while I have a little more trouble with being spendy!!


Right?? I am sure DH knows I've got a cruise booked already as I have mentioned stuff several times (like kids have to have passports-hmmm saw the forms printed out already to get that going on his desk...) and we need tourist visas (ship will do for us for a charge), and have to have other paperwork done-who knew the travel to Cuba would require so much extra stuff? My Dh also goes outside a budget when we are on vacation (signature meals at Disney, upgrade to premier AP at UO even though I told him we only needed power pass). It is why I always have extra money padded into budget...



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> So far, it's INSANELY awesome


YES!! Freeze frame that forecast so it doesn't change!!



dalmatian7 said:


> Florida sunshine here we come!


Safe travels to you too!!

Ugh-no trips planned until January (Vegas baby!) and just got home a week ago Monday but it is so sad to have the suitcases actually put away instead of out and waiting for next trip   Thankfully there will be pictures to look forward to in TR's!


----------



## chiamarie

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I did online check-in for our Alamo rental on Sunday, so I'm officially done with checking rental rates.   We are all set up for skipping the counter, I've added myself as the free extra driver (love that little bonus through Costco!.....we will likely never use it but its a "nice to have" perk, just in case) and we can head straight to the garage once we have gathered our luggage at MCO.  I was going to keep stalking rates for the next few days, but decided that my time could be better spent on other tasks (like chatting with y'all here ), especially when I was reasonably certain that rates weren't going to decline below my current reservation.
> 
> I still haven't heard anything back yet from the pre-arrival coordinator at the Vistana  (super odd, the first time ever) so I submitted a Diamond Lane form as well, just in case.  At the very least, our wait to check in should be a bit less, as we can use the Diamond Lane check-in line (which is almost always shorter)...so submitting the DL form will hopefully reap some benefits one way or the other.
> 
> Other than a few last-minute toiletries and our standard "OMG bag" (which contains medication to help manage any malady that might befall us while we're vacationing......everything from Gravol, Imodium and Excedrin to band-aids, hydrocortizone cream and cough drops), we're pretty much packed.  *I ended up back at the urgent care clinic on Sunday morning  - that rotten sinus infection that I was treated for 3 weeks ago came back with a vengeance, and I honestly couldn't imagine schlepping around a theme park when I could hardly put one foot in front of the other here at home - so I'm back on a stronger prescription (and longer .... 14 days this time) to see if I can kill the pesky bug that I can't seem to shake.  *On a good note, I'm feeling noticeably better tonight for the first time in days (yay!).  And it is comforting to know that this current round of drugs will carry me right through the trip and back home again (making it unlikely that I'll catch any other germs while I'm there).  So far, I've managed to keep Steve from catching my cooties (hand washing and Purell-ing have become my two favorite past times!!) so hopefully he escapes it entirely.  If something does hit, we will have the OMG Bag ready and stocked! (and a Walgreens just steps from the resort )
> 
> Two more work days for me:  a LONG one tomorrow (my regular day, followed by a staff meeting from 6:30 to 9:30) and then Thursday.  Wednesday I'll do a deep cleaning of the house, and a last minute review of the contents of the suitcases.  Thursday after work, I have a hair appointment and Steve will get a fresh head shave.  We've got to cut the lawn and rake the leaves one night as well (likely Wednesday if the weather cooperates) and then I think we're ready to roll.  Or, make that ready to fly.
> 
> OH, and the long range weather forecast?     So far, it's INSANELY awesome.  So much so, I'm almost worried.....too good to be true!!   Right now its showing sunshine and pleasant temps (high 70's/low 80's for daytime highs, and nighttime lows in the high 50's/low 60's) for the ENTIRE week.   I still have a full arsenal of umbrellas and ponchos in the luggage just in case, but hopefully that's right where they will stay .
> 
> We are getting SO close!



Umm, 'cuse me?    I CANNOT get sick again. I've literally had a sinus/double infection at least six times this year, the most recent being last weekend.  Don't be bringing that crap with you to Florida.   We don't want it here!!!!


----------



## afan

chiamarie said:


> Umm, 'cuse me?    I CANNOT get sick again. I've literally had a sinus/double infection at least six times this year, the most recent being last weekend.  Don't be bringing that crap with you to Florida.   We don't want it here!!!!



I started a new temp job yesterday, that's already showing to be as bad as the job I quit months back, but that means new people and cooties and I'm not happy.  I've never had so many people want to shake my hand while being introduced around an office and all I could think was I need to wash my hands, I have a vacation and a half marathon to run in less than 2 weeks get away from me!  So I started the heavy duty once every 24 hour airborne today and am extra thoroughly washing my hands.


----------



## PrincessP

Hope your deep cleaning day has been a good one. Bet Dash and Violet were entertained by you moving all over the house while they watched. Hee hee. 


I was going to ask how you have been recovering from the sinus infection, but I now see it never went away. I’m sorry you are dealing with that but glad you got the stronger Rx and are on the mend....and should be totally covered for your vacation. 

Well....the golf cart  just wasn’t meant to be. That means you will have it as something new to try on a future trip....Halloween or Christmas - either one- would be fun. AND more money accessible THIS trip for the Walrus Up Close Tour. 

Glad the visit with Jake was so great....and that you have Christmas and March to look forward to to make the good bye tolerable, even though still rough. 

Have a fabulous vacation, Gina! Can’t wait to hear about Infinity Falls.....all the tours, dis meetups, etc.   May it be the great escape you and Steve have earned!


----------



## sk8jdgca

Have an amazing trip eagerly waiting pic.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

JaxDad said:


> I think ponchos would definitely help. It is not as much of a soaker as the Popeye ride in IOA. If you're at the front of the raft when it hits a couple of the standing waves, especially the one under the pedestrian bridge, you will get water over you. There is also a part where you go under the big drop, and there is water falling from above. If you wear a poncho tucked around your legs and bottom and with the hood up, you should be okay. You still need to watch your feet though, as water sloshes around in the bottom of the rafts, and I don't recall footrests like on the Popeye ride to help keep your feet up.
> 
> We had awesome rides on Kraken. We were in the front row with no screamers on the ride, so it was just a smooth run with the wind rushing by our ears. It was pretty cool. When we got back to the loading area after our first ride, there was no one waiting, so they just let us ride again. The second time around, there were people waiting for the front row, but no other rows, so we just moved back to the second row. We also got to ride in the front row on Mako a couple times, as well as the back row, which is probably the wildest row.



Thanks for in the insider scoop on Infinity Falls .  I think I'll probably use the poncho (can't blame a girl for trying to stay dry, can you? ) but Steve will likely just deal with the soaking.  He'll actually probably enjoy it......he's always hot! (and I'm usually NOT )



pattyw said:


> Sounds like a plan! Yep- Joe can't keep up with all my plans!! Hey I'm with you on YOLO! Rather than buying stuff, we'd rather travel and make memories!!
> 
> I like that!! Always better to have the meds with you than have to run out to a store! Cheaper too!



The OMG bag is officially packed.  We are officially prepared for nausea, diarrhea, migraines, congestion, blisters, cuts, cold, flu, mucus, rash, muscle ache, and sunburn .  Did I miss anything? 



I-4Bound said:


> I always carry the entire contents of our medicine cabinet with me when we travel! Unfortunately, I usually pack it way before we leave, and my husband has to struggle to find medications I have packed away



   I have done that before, too.  That's why I left packing ours until tonight....hopefully neither of us needs to raid the supply in the next 36 hours!



verleniahall said:


> EXCITING!!!! SO CLOSER!



Tomorrow is going to be a L-O-N-G work day .   Exciting though to be just a day and a half away from finally arriving! 

How are your last minute preparations going?



dalmatian7 said:


> Ahhh we are under 24 hours in our household!!!
> 
> I only have one pre-cruise form to print.  All the DiscoveryCove/SW stuff is done.  DH checked us into the airline this morning and per Gina's experience, I did the skip the counter at Alamo and we decided to shlep the kiddos booster instead of paying the $10 a day for it. So technically my rental went down $60 (tee hee hee vacation math).
> 
> I also called Discovery Cove and canceled the lounger bed we had reserved.  The bad review here and the fact that it is supposed to be an overcast day has me thinking the money could be better spent on something else.  They were kind enough to refund it even thought we are so close to our date.
> 
> Packing here is at the "there is a pile in each suitcase".  I have a long day at work (boooooo) so I have a decent list to get done when I get home tonight.  I have added everyone's restaurant suggestions over the course of this thread to a note in my phone so we have lots of options to choose there.  I am really excited to explore Orlando offsite for the first time in a loooooonnnnng time.
> 
> I probably won't check in here again until I get back. To everyone traveling this week, safe travels to you and I hope everyone has a great trip!!! Thanks again for all the opinions, reviews, experiences, and just overall fun in this thread (or any of Gina's).
> 
> We have our first taste of cold weather here and had snow/sleet over the weekend.  Florida sunshine here we come!



Safe travels to you, my friend, and have a WONDERFUL trip!    Enjoy every single minute!



pattyw said:


> Have a great trip!!



Safe travels to you and Joe as well .  Can't wait to see you both!



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Hope those tablets get to work quickly for you Gina!! Hope things go smoothly in the last few days



Ah, thank you!    This current round of medication seems to be helping with the sinus infection but giving me some nasty side effects....the worst of which is a rash and small blisters around my eyes .  Going to wait until tomorrow and if it continues to be bothersome, I'll head back to the doctor to make sure it's nothing to be super concerned about.  What horrible timing for this darn bug!



verleniahall said:


> I checked today and it went down another $7.00



Woot!   



Monykalyn said:


> Hope those drugs work quick and you feel back to normal very soon! Sinus infections are just awful!
> 
> Right?? I am sure DH knows I've got a cruise booked already as I have mentioned stuff several times (like kids have to have passports-hmmm saw the forms printed out already to get that going on his desk...) and we need tourist visas (ship will do for us for a charge), and have to have other paperwork done-who knew the travel to Cuba would require so much extra stuff? My Dh also goes outside a budget when we are on vacation (signature meals at Disney, upgrade to premier AP at UO even though I told him we only needed power pass). It is why I always have extra money padded into budget...
> 
> YES!! Freeze frame that forecast so it doesn't change!!
> 
> Safe travels to you too!!
> 
> Ugh-no trips planned until January (Vegas baby!) and just got home a week ago Monday but it is so sad to have the suitcases actually put away instead of out and waiting for next trip   Thankfully there will be pictures to look forward to in TR's!



January isn't too far away, really.....after all, Christmas is just 9 weeks from yesterday.  With both Thanksgiving and the holiday season approaching, the next couple of months will pass super fast and you'll be in Vegas before ya know it .  And I'll be jealous because I won't be going anywhere until spring!!

So far, so good on the forecast......I'm hoping, praying that no wonky storms blow in.  Temps look pretty fine, too......mid 70's to low 80s.  Hopefully the humidity is low too!



chiamarie said:


> Umm, 'cuse me?    I CANNOT get sick again. I've literally had a sinus/double infection at least six times this year, the most recent being last weekend.  Don't be bringing that crap with you to Florida.   We don't want it here!!!!



I promise not to kiss you or drink from your straw .  And by the time we get there, I'll be on these darn pills for almost a week.....so surely I'll be long past the contagious point.  Lots of hand washing and an extra dose of purell!



afan said:


> I started a new temp job yesterday, that's already showing to be as bad as the job I quit months back, but that means new people and cooties and I'm not happy.  I've never had so many people want to shake my hand while being introduced around an office and all I could think was I need to wash my hands, I have a vacation and a half marathon to run in less than 2 weeks get away from me!  So I started the heavy duty once every 24 hour airborne today and am extra thoroughly washing my hands.



Do you find that airborne actually works?   I have often wondered it if lives up to their claims.  M



PrincessP said:


> Hope your deep cleaning day has been a good one. Bet Dash and Violet were entertained by you moving all over the house while they watched. Hee hee.
> 
> 
> I was going to ask how you have been recovering from the sinus infection, but I now see it never went away. I’m sorry you are dealing with that but glad you got the stronger Rx and are on the mend....and should be totally covered for your vacation.
> 
> Well....the golf cart  just wasn’t meant to be. That means you will have it as something new to try on a future trip....Halloween or Christmas - either one- would be fun. AND more money accessible THIS trip for the Walrus Up Close Tour.
> 
> Glad the visit with Jake was so great....and that you have Christmas and March to look forward to to make the good bye tolerable, even though still rough.
> 
> Have a fabulous vacation, Gina! Can’t wait to hear about Infinity Falls.....all the tours, dis meetups, etc.   May it be the great escape you and Steve have earned!



Ha ha, yes......I'm definitely giving some serious thought to the Walrus tour .  Unless I completely blow the budget somewhere before that point in the trip.......in that case, I may have to reign in my enthusiasm .  

I will try and pop in to this thread and give a bit of an update (and hopefully a photo or two) over the course of the week.  Especially of the Dismeets!  



sk8jdgca said:


> Have an amazing trip eagerly waiting pic.



 

As you know, there will be LOTS of photos  .  It's a bit of a sickness .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## afan

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Do you find that airborne actually works? I have often wondered it if lives up to their claims.



I think it does.  I don't know if he keeps me from getting sick when I take it because I don't get sick, coincidence?  But for sure it works when I start using it when I feel a sore throat or something coming on.  I normally use the reg tabs that come in a tube in a box that you can use every 4 hoursish, so I can take in the morning and at bedtime.  But these 24 hour packet things were on clearance so I got some to try.  

When I take them when I feel something coming on it'll either stop at a sore throat or it'll be what I call a cold lite, so I might get a bit of a stuffy nose but not full on, I might get some cough but not full on and I may or may not get congestion.  For me it helps or at least I think it does so it does 

I do think it's better than just taking echinacea which I used to use but it wasn't as effective.  I also think taking the vitamins I need and exercising also help but not as much.


----------



## verleniahall

Tomorrow is vacation!!




Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Tomorrow is going to be a L-O-N-G work day .   Exciting though to be just a day and a half away from finally arriving!
> 
> How are your last minute preparations going?
> .



Going! I want to go through our luggage one more time - make sure that we actually have everything we need and not forgetting anything. Have to get through work today, THEN still get through work tomorrow until 1pm - then we head down to the hotel for the evening. 

I’m already getting my ‘flight bladder’ which is aggravating


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

afan said:


> I think it does.  I don't know if he keeps me from getting sick when I take it because I don't get sick, coincidence?  But for sure it works when I start using it when I feel a sore throat or something coming on.  I normally use the reg tabs that come in a tube in a box that you can use every 4 hoursish, so I can take in the morning and at bedtime.  But these 24 hour packet things were on clearance so I got some to try.
> 
> When I take them when I feel something coming on it'll either stop at a sore throat or it'll be what I call a cold lite, so I might get a bit of a stuffy nose but not full on, I might get some cough but not full on and I may or may not get congestion.  For me it helps or at least I think it does so it does
> 
> I do think it's better than just taking echinacea which I used to use but it wasn't as effective.  I also think taking the vitamins I need and exercising also help but not as much.



That's great to know .  I think we may try that for our Spring trip.  Nothing ruins great plans faster than illness, so even if it works even in the smallest way, it would be totally worth it.



verleniahall said:


> Tomorrow is vacation!!
> 
> 
> Going! I want to go through our luggage one more time - make sure that we actually have everything we need and not forgetting anything. Have to get through work today, THEN still get through work tomorrow until 1pm - then we head down to the hotel for the evening.
> 
> I’m already getting my ‘flight bladder’ which is aggravating



Oh no, what is flight bladder?  Like nervous bladder .....ie frequent trips to the loo??

I hate those tiny bathrooms on the airplane .  I always feel so bad for Steve or any other larger person:  *I* feel cramped in there, so I can only imagine how awful he feels when Mother Nature calls!!

I hope your final work hours pass swiftly!!!   We look forward to meeting you and Sam on Sunday!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

One more work shift!!   I can't WAIT to have this day at the office all wrapped up!

We got the lawn mowed and all the leaves raked last night, so that's off our pre-trip to-do list.  Of course, we'll be buried in leaves again when we come home  but hopefully the grounds won't look too terrible with a good clean-up completed in advance.

Tonight are hair appointments....one for me, one for Steve (ha, well.....I cut Steve's hair.....but we have an "appointment" to do that before bed).

Tonight will also be laundry and a detailed review of the contents of the luggage.  We are down to the time to double, triple and quadruple check to be sure nothing important gets left behind.

Tomorrow morning, we'll pretty much just have to do a full change of the litter box and a last run-through with the vacuum cleaner.  We will be whisked away to the airport by @DontRushMe and her DH sometime around 10:30.  Lunch at DTW then we're airborne by around 2.

Concentration today is going to be VERY hard!!


----------



## DontRushMe

SO Excited!  Work today is already getting on my nerves.  See you in the morning!


----------



## I-4Bound

Hooray! Let the fun begin! I'm looking forward to living vicariously through your adventures. Prayers for  traveling mercies and safety!


----------



## east_coaster

Have an awesome trip! We had some medical/personal/life things come up, and ended up cancelling the trip late last week. I know it was the right decision, but I wish I was headed to sunny Florida this weekend! I'm looking forward to your reviews, especially BOMA (a personal favourite) and Trails End (I've tried twice now to make that happen!).


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Glad you got through it. Have a great trip


----------



## pattyw

It's almost here!!

See you at the Vistana on the 1st!! It's only a two night stay, but so looking forward to trying it out


----------



## Raeven

Have a great trip!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

DontRushMe said:


> SO Excited!  Work today is already getting on my nerves.  See you in the morning!



Longest work day EVER.  But, neither of my bosses were in so at least it was a civilized day .   I almost danced out the door at 4 o'clock . Hope you made it through yours without incident!



I-4Bound said:


> Hooray! Let the fun begin! I'm looking forward to living vicariously through your adventures. Prayers for  traveling mercies and safety!



Thank you!!  



east_coaster said:


> Have an awesome trip! We had some medical/personal/life things come up, and ended up cancelling the trip late last week. I know it was the right decision, but I wish I was headed to sunny Florida this weekend! I'm looking forward to your reviews, especially BOMA (a personal favourite) and Trails End (I've tried twice now to make that happen!).



Aw, I am so sorry to hear that . You must be gutted.  Here's hoping you can reschedule soon.  Sending good wishes for whomever is I'll to get better soon .



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Glad you got through it. Have a great trip



Thank you! 



pattyw said:


> It's almost here!!
> 
> See you at the Vistana on the 1st!! It's only a two night stay, but so looking forward to trying it out



So excited!!   Cant wait to see you guys!



Raeven said:


> Have a great trip!



Thank you!


----------



## Joanna71985

So happy for you that vacation time is here!


----------



## afan

Safe travels tomorrow!  See you both in a week!


----------



## Joanna71985

Hey Gina, I know this is last second (literally). But I just got the greenlight for Discovery Cove, and it's officially booked!! So I will now be there next Wed as well


----------



## Mikey15

Have a great travel day tomorrow!

My wife and I finally made up our minds on how we’re spending our November week down there and I’m excited we’ll now have a DC day on the 9th! (Plus SW and AQ of course). Hope you have a great trip because then we’ll have a good one too.


----------



## bankr63

Aaaanndd, they're off!

Should be getting airborne just about now.  Hope you have another great experience!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> The OMG bag is officially packed.  We are officially prepared for nausea, diarrhea, migraines, congestion, blisters, cuts, cold, flu, mucus, rash, muscle ache, and sunburn .  Did I miss anything?


And hope you don't need to use any of these.  Or worse yet, ALL of these!


----------



## chicagoshannon

TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Have a great trip


----------



## pigletgirl

Have an awesome vacation! Can't wait to read the trip report!


----------



## Gr8t Fan

Hope you guys have a great trip filled with lots of Florida Sunshine!!!  Looking forward to your new trip report.


----------



## verleniahall

We made it Orlando! Alamo has cruddy customer service so we ended up with budget who honored Alamo’s pricing PLUS gave us an upgrade


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Hey all, popping in to say hello before we head out for dinner with @chiamarie .

We arrived late yesterday afternoon after an "interesting" flight.....I will bring up more on that when I do my trip report .   Had a lovely time at the airport and on the plane with @DontRushMe and her DH, and even enjoyed dinner with them and their cousin before checking in at SVR.  We unpacked, settled in and had a soak in the hot tub before calling it a day.   

This morning, we had breakfast at Cracker Barrel and then spent the day at Gatorland.   SO MUCH FUN.  I tried to upload a couple of photos here but cant seem to make it work from my phone .  We did the "Adventure Hour" and it was fabulous....hand feeding the giant gators raw meet with nothing between us and them except for a few inches.  Super cool!

Weather was perfect.....mid 70s, light breeze, sunshine and clouds.  No humidity at all.  Couldn't have asked for a nicer day.

We stopped at Sam's Club on our way back and stocked up on villa supplies.  

The resort is lovely as ever.  Our villa was super clean and we have a great location in Fountains.  Wonderfully quiet and so relaxing.

Tomorrow is SeaWorld,  and we look forward to meeting @verleniahall and Sam.

I will try and pop in again soon.  Thanks for all.your kind wishes and sweet posts . You guys are the best.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Joanna71985 said:


> Hey Gina, I know this is last second (literally). But I just got the greenlight for Discovery Cove, and it's officially booked!! So I will now be there next Wed as well



Joanna, message me and I'll give you my cell!


----------



## cynditech

Just caught up on your report so far  Sounds like you're going to have an awesome time!

We did the Sleepy Hollow event last year and really, really enjoyed it.  It was a perfect evening.  We took a wagon ride afterwards through the campground - it was the perfect ending to a great night!!!  I know you will love it!

We are flying in from DTW on 10/30 and going to Discovery Cove on the 31st too!  I used your tip for the $99 tickets - I couldn't pass that up - thank you


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Joanna, message me and I'll give you my cell!



Will do!


----------



## Joanna71985

Ok, sent a message through here. Hopefully it worked!


----------



## Tksolomom

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Hey all, popping in to say hello before we head out for dinner with @chiamarie .
> 
> We arrived late yesterday afternoon after an "interesting" flight.....I will bring up more on that when I do my trip report .   Had a lovely time at the airport and on the plane with @DontRushMe and her DH, and even enjoyed dinner with them and their cousin before checking in at SVR.  We unpacked, settled in and had a soak in the hot tub before calling it a day.
> 
> This morning, we had breakfast at Cracker Barrel and then spent the day at Gatorland.   SO MUCH FUN.  I tried to upload a couple of photos here but cant seem to make it work from my phone .  We did the "Adventure Hour" and it was fabulous....hand feeding the giant gators raw meet with nothing between us and them except for a few inches.  Super cool!
> 
> Weather was perfect.....mid 70s, light breeze, sunshine and clouds.  No humidity at all.  Couldn't have asked for a nicer day.
> 
> We stopped at Sam's Club on our way back and stocked up on villa supplies.
> 
> The resort is lovely as ever.  Our villa was super clean and we have a great location in Fountains.  Wonderfully quiet and so relaxing.
> 
> Tomorrow is SeaWorld,  and we look forward to meeting @verleniahall and Sam.
> 
> I will try and pop in again soon.  Thanks for all.your kind wishes and sweet posts . You guys are the best.


I am looking forward to your report on Gatorland. I really want to go, but can’t do it this trip


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Glad you got there safely and are having a great time  have a few hot donuts for me won't you...


----------



## PrincessP

Sounds like a great start to your trip. Can’t wait until we get all the details!

May each day have fabulous weather and provide opportunities for memories you will cherish forever!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Hi everyone, just another quick note to check in and touch base .

We had a GREAT time at SeaWorld on Sunday:  the park was busy (as we had expected it would be) but our tours were FABULOUS and trick-or-treating around the park was super fun.  We also rode Infinity Falls and both of us LOVED the ride!  We did, however, get soaked......like right down to the skin drenched.  Ponchos dont help one bit  but you cant say we didnt make a valiant effort to stay dry.  Steve's shoes have been hanging up now for 2 days and they still havent fully recovered!

We spent the day at aquatica yesterday.   Perfect weather and wonderfully low crowds.  It was awesome to have the cabana and all day dining.  The day was easy and relaxing and very vacation-like.  That said, all the water and sun had us completely exhausted by the time we left at park closing.  Perhaps a sign of our advancing ages? 

This morning we had a GREAT breakfast at Boma.  It exceeded expectations and I'm pretty sure we will repeat the experience on a future trip.   The food was fantastic, the service was outstanding,  and AKL was fun to tour around afterward.  We also stopped and had some zebra domes.....another first!

This afternoon we strolled around Disney Springs.  We had hoped for a ride on the Characters in Flight balloon but it was too breezy.   We stopped at the Cole Store and had an awesome meet and greet with the Coke Bear ..... best one yet!  Got some fun pics too .

We are off soon to Fort Wilderness for our Sleepy Hollow Night.  Tomorrow is Discovery Cove and swimming with the dolphins.   This trip is passing by way too fast!

Weather continues to be amazing.  Warm, sunny, just what we had hoped.  Sounds like we might get some storms on Thursday night or Friday, but otherwise Mother Nature has been extremely kind.  No complaints here.

Hope you are all having a great start to your week.  Thanks for all your kind posts!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Glad you are both having such a great time


----------



## Joanna71985

Glad you're having fun so far, and can't wait to see you tomorrow!


----------



## bobbie68

Hi Gina so glad I checked the thread tonight to see you posting updates... It sounds like an amazing time so far! I read back your post a bit about the OMG bag, I do the same thing, DH is beside himself when he looks at it .

I can't wait to hear more about your Aqauatica and Sea World days...I am getting excited about our trip in June. I have to decide if I want to surprise Liv with a tour or let her pick one!! I can't wait for Vistana I booked it a couple of weeks ago. 

Glad you are having great weather and hope it continues.

I decided to use some of my Disney Rewards for one night at AKL at the end of our trip. Liv loves this resort as do we. It will be a resort only day and a half oh and I splurged for Savanna View and Club level. 

Look forward to hearing more I hope you are feeling better


----------



## JaxDad

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We also rode Infinity Falls and both of us LOVED the ride! We did, however, get soaked......like right down to the skin drenched. Ponchos dont help one bit  but you cant say we didnt make a valiant effort to stay dry. Steve's shoes have been hanging up now for 2 days and they still havent fully recovered!


I’m sorry the poncho didn’t work out, especially after I told you I thought it would. 

I did warn you about your shoes.

I’m so glad you’re having a great time!


----------



## PrincessP

So happy to login and see a little update from you! Hooray for the weather!  

Can’t wait to hear more....but not wishing your vacation days away so I am content to wait. 

Have FUN!


----------



## Ruthie5671

Two things to know about Gina's vacay - she looks FABULOUS in her bathing suit and she's bringing me home a giraffe!!!  That's what good friends do for each other!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina, it was great getting to see you and Steve today!


----------



## afan

Since Gina's away I thought us ladies could use something to tide us over until another update   Local news posted it on facebook so that makes it newsworthy. Pics from an Australian firefighter calendar with cute animals https://komonews.com/news/offbeat/a...BNddaYkkv3ebzRKNmOj-fbaIxm7LeuQlyCadZW0jSNSzM .


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Well it's all for a good cause.......Not sure our local firefighter look like that


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Morning everyone!

Well, somehow we have already arrived at our last full day in Orlando.  I can hardly believe that it's almost over.......we have had SUCH a good time, and some spectacular weather.  Going to be tough to head home to cold and soggy Michigan......but, I'm looking forward to seeing my babies.  I know they miss their momma and daddy.

A few things to mention since my last update......

- Return to Sleepy Hollow at the Fort was a huge hit.  Steve and I both had a wonderful evening, and thought the event was very well put together.   A couple of minor criticisms but all in all, we would highly recommend it!

- Discovery Cove was absolutely perfect.  Perfect weather, we swam with the dolphins, the food was delish, numbers at the park were low....we couldn't have had a more ideal day.  We got to see @Joanna71985  several times throughout the day as well, which was awesome!!  

- Thursday at SeaWorld was super cool......the park felt empty and we walked on anything we chose to do.  We even had a private ride on the sea carousel!!   Not another soul in sight!  Rode infinity falls 4 times (and got soaked to the skin lol), did the walrus up close tour (fantabulous) and was in the park from open to close.  So much fun and again, perfect weather.  

I'm seriously going to freeze to death when we go home tomorrow.

Today we are meeting up with @afan for lunch at disney Springs,  then having dinner at Hash House followed by the Ferrytale Fireworks dessert cruise with @pattyw and Joe.  In between we plan to do some last minute shopping (we havent hit a single outlet store this trip) and some pre-departure packing (since tomorrow morning will be a very early start).  And maybe a balloon ride at DS if it's not too breezy for it to fly.

I've taken well over 1000 photos already.......this trip report might take me months .

Anyhow, it's time for me to hit the shower....happy Friday to you all!  I wont likely check in again until after we get home, so have a great start to your weekend!


----------



## I-4Bound

Sounds like it's going to be a fabulous trip report! I have really enjoyed seeing all your photos!


----------



## starrzone

Love reading your updates, Gina...can't wait for the trip report! I am still gathering Orlando knowledge and tips (like a squirrel gathering nuts! ) for my (hopefully!) 2020 trip!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Thanks for the update. Enjoy your last day and safe travels home. Can't wait for the trippy. It should keep me going until we go


----------



## Joanna71985

Have a safe trip home tomorrow!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Hi all, just a quick note to check in!  We are home (cue the wailing and gnashing of teeth ) though it was wonderful to snuggle my babies after 9 days away.  The missed us, and we missed THEM .

Thanks to an almost 3 hour delay  we got back quite a bit later on Saturday than we had hoped.  It meant for a long travel day, and a busy Sunday.  We had planned to do a little grocery shopping on Saturday night [if we had arrived home in the early afternoon as we were scheduled to] but that ended up being pushed off to Sunday morning.  After returning home on Saturday, we pretty much just unpacked and tidied up:  the cat fur flying around was insane .  I hadn't slept beyond 2:30 that morning.....keyed up about coming home, I suppose.....so I was literally asleep by 9:30 that night.  Thank goodness for daylight savings time and the extra hour of sleep on Sunday morning.

Sunday was a big shopping trip (we had pretty much emptied our fridge during the week before our departure), raking leaves, mowing the lawn, doing some banking, and going through a week + worth of mail.  Today, Steve and I are both back to work......and judging by the text messages we received last week from our managers, we're guessing its going to be a painfully busy week ahead.  I suspect I will be working extra hours to catch up, and I can guarantee that will be the case for Steve as well.

The balance of our trip since I last checked in was fantastic.  We had a great lunch at Disney Springs with @afan and her friend Anne (they are such lovely ladies!!).  We also had a WONDERFUL time at the Ferrytale Fireworks cruise on Friday night:  it was a perfect grand ending to such an incredible vacation.   I have a bazillion pictures to sort through and share......about 1400 in total .  The photo book for this trip is going to be a BIG one!! 

I'm going to try and get my trip report started before the end of the week.   No promises as to exactly when, but hopefully I won't have to make you wait too long.

Last night, I booked our May and October weeks for 2019:  the best cure for the post-vacation blues is to start planning the next adventure.  Assuming we get the approval from our immediate superiors at work, our spring dates will be May 3rd through May 11th.  October will tentatively be the 18th to the 26th.  Both sets of dates are subject to change a tiny bit until flights are confirmed, of course, but at least we have narrowed down the weeks.

I think we are going to let our SW AP's lapse for a year, and return to Universal for a change of pace.  Variety is the spice of life .

Let the countdown begin (again)  ..... 179 days to go!

PS....don't forget to #shareyourears between now and November 17th on social media in support of Make a Wish!!

http://wish.org/content/disney/shar...nMJ_OAZCHXbTQ7K-BQKzLq7C5oxVu0j8aAv2AEALw_wcB


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Last night, I booked our May and October weeks for 2019: the best cure for the post-vacation blues is to start planning the next adventure. Assuming we get the approval from our immediate superiors at work, our spring dates will be May 3rd through May 11th. October will tentatively be the 18th to the 26th. Both sets of dates are subject to change a tiny bit until flights are confirmed, of course, but at least we have narrowed down the weeks.
> 
> I think we are going to let our SW AP's lapse for a year, and return to Universal for a change of pace. Variety is the spice of life .
> 
> Let the countdown begin (again)  ..... 179 days to go!



 Always have to have a vacation planned!! That's the best way to get through long workdays and long winters!

We had a wonderful time at dinner with you guys and thoroughly enjoyed the Ferrytale Fireworks Cruise and Dessert party!


----------



## afan

@Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina Glad the fireworks cruise was fun.  Hoping your trip to the outlets was successful for Jake   We had fun meeting you both and Anne says you are both are lovely too.  

We're on the bus to MK, Anne's last day but I'm here til Sat.  Toe's still hate me from the half yesterday but beating my goal of under 3 hours with a 2:52 makes it worth it.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I can't wait to hear more about the trip.  Winter has literally hit us and is here to stay sadly    I can't complain, even though we had snow in Sept and most of September was either cold and snowy or cold and rainy, October was a much better month and we didn't get snow until Nov 1 lol  No snow for halloween   I have been checking the weather in Orlando and Akumal ( where dd's wedding is going to be ) trying to dream of the warmth while our temps have been dropping.  I'm glad you had a great time!!!!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

My daughter shared our picture for Make a Wish


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pattyw said:


> Always have to have a vacation planned!! That's the best way to get through long workdays and long winters!
> 
> We had a wonderful time at dinner with you guys and thoroughly enjoyed the Ferrytale Fireworks Cruise and Dessert party!



I hope you and Joe had a peaceful drive home!  We thought of you both many times over the course of the weekend.  Fingers crossed your journey was traffic-free and as relaxing as a two-day commute could be.

We both thoroughly enjoyed our evening with you both as well .  Looking forward to seeing the Photopass pictures from the fireworks cruise (unless I look like a wreck in the photos, and in that case.....no rush ) 



afan said:


> @Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina Glad the fireworks cruise was fun.  Hoping your trip to the outlets was successful for Jake   We had fun meeting you both and Anne says you are both are lovely too.
> 
> We're on the bus to MK, Anne's last day but I'm here til Sat.  Toe's still hate me from the half yesterday but beating my goal of under 3 hours with a 2:52 makes it worth it.



Meeting up with you and Anne was just a delight .  I am so happy that you could make time for us!

Did I read that you have experienced some rain and humidity since we left?  I hope you enjoy the rest of your park time.  And congrats on your great finish in the marathon!!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I can't wait to hear more about the trip.  Winter has literally hit us and is here to stay sadly    I can't complain, even though we had snow in Sept and most of September was either cold and snowy or cold and rainy, October was a much better month and we didn't get snow until Nov 1 lol  No snow for halloween   I have been checking the weather in Orlando and Akumal ( where dd's wedding is going to be ) trying to dream of the warmth while our temps have been dropping.  I'm glad you had a great time!!!!



The "S" word is being tossed around for SE Michigan this weekend, too .  I'm not ready .  Send me back to Florida!

Congrats on your DD's upcoming wedding!   When is the big day?



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> My daughter shared our picture for Make a Wish



You're the best!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Alright, let's kick off this trip report, shall we?






*Friday, October 26th:  departure day
*
While we normally take airport transportation from our home to DTW, this trip we had some of our Michigan friends flying down on the same plane as we were......and @DontRushMe and her husband kindly offered to swing by our house and whisk us off to the airport, saving us a cool $85 in transport fees.  Not only was it an offer we couldn't refuse, it was also the chance to spend a little extra time with people we enjoy hanging out with.....so we happily accepted their offer.  In the days leading up to our departure, we agreed on a pick up time of 10:30 am:  that would give us plenty of time to drive to the long term parking lot, secure their vehicle, and take the shuttle over to the terminal.  From there, we'd check our bags, get through security, and (if all goes as planned) we'd have plenty of time to enjoy lunch before it was time to board.

We got up fairly early that morning and got straight to the tasks at hand:  readying the cats for a week with their Pet Nanny (a full change of the litter box, prepping their food, finalizing the notes for the sitter), washing and drying the last load of laundry, running the dishwasher, taking out the trash, packing the last minute essentials in the suitcases, and doing a final deep vacuuming of the house from top to bottom.  Steve and I divided and conquered, and we were ready and waiting with luggage at the door when Dawn & Rich arrived right on schedule .

A couple of parting kitten kisses, and then we were off .  I was going to miss those babies.

We are only a 15 or 20 minute commute from the airport, so the drive to the parking area didn't take long at all .  Rich had made this pilgrimage many times, so he knew the drill well.  The shuttle picked us up within minutes of us getting out of their SUV, so we wasted no time in loading the luggage and making our way to the terminal.

We checked our suitcases at the Frontier desk and made our way over to the TSA security checkpoint.  It's always a big question mark as to how long this process will take, but there was virtually no line  and we were scanned and through within minutes.  This meant we had scads of time for lunch, and could enjoy a meal at a leisurely pace .   We opted to dine at National Coney Island (Coney Islands are a Detroit staple) since it was literally right across from our gate.  Steve and I had eaten at this location before previous flights and had been pleased with the food and service on those visits, so felt good about returning.  Dawn & Rich were happy to go along with whatever we suggested, so in we went to secure a table.

The restaurant was busy but we had a wonderful young server.  She was cute and friendly and had a good sense of humor.  She was also more than willing to make sure we had everything we wanted or needed.....even bending a rule or two (we learned on this visit that take-out drinks are generally not permitted  ... who knew? ).  We placed our orders and we barely had time to blink before our meals were being brought to our table.  Crazy fast service!!  Apparently they know that most folks have a plane to catch! 

Steve and Dawn both opted for the club sandwich:  and it was a real mouthful.   So. Much. Meat!






Rich had a coney dog combo, which sadly I neglected to photograph .  @DontRushMe , did you happen to take a pic?  It looked yummy and I think he enjoyed it.  It came with fries (enough to share with Dawn) and a beverage as well.

I played it safe and went with the chicken tender and fries:  nothing weird or wonky on flight day.  I didn't want to need to make use of those little baggies on the plane .






The food was really good:  but OMG those chicken tenders were HOT.  Not hot, spicy.....they were hot, temperature-wise.  Even a half hour later, there was steam rolling off those puppies!   I ate 'em slowly .  The fries were super tasty too, but the quantity was way more than I needed or wanted.  I shared with Steve and we still left a bunch behind.

We had plenty of time so we enjoyed some spirited conversation while we enjoyed our meal at a wonderfully slow pace.  Eventually we decided we should probably free up the table and I sent Steve to cover the bill.   We collected our carry-ons and found a spot by the window of our gate to await our boarding call.






We have a LOT of fun when we hang out with Dawn & Rich, and our time at the airport was no exception.  We were all excited and feeling bubbly as we awaited our flight.....our long awaited trips were finally here! 











*Travel day, part 2.....coming up next*


----------



## afan

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I hope you and Joe had a peaceful drive home!  We thought of you both many times over the course of the weekend.  Fingers crossed your journey was traffic-free and as relaxing as a two-day commute could be.
> 
> We both thoroughly enjoyed our evening with you both as well .  Looking forward to seeing the Photopass pictures from the fireworks cruise (unless I look like a wreck in the photos, and in that case.....no rush )
> 
> 
> 
> Meeting up with you and Anne was just a delight .  I am so happy that you could make time for us!
> 
> Did I read that you have experienced some rain and humidity since we left?  I hope you enjoy the rest of your park time.  And congrats on your great finish in the marathon!!
> 
> 
> 
> The "S" word is being tossed around for SE Michigan this weekend, too .  I'm not ready .  Send me back to Florida!
> 
> Congrats on your DD's upcoming wedding!   When is the big day?
> 
> 
> 
> You're the best!!



Thanks!  We had rain fri and then again on sunday.  Rained in the corrals and a bit during the first bit of the race despite saying no rain when I checked at 230am.  Everyone was surprised in the corrals because we'd all seen the 0%.  The reat of Sunday was hit and miss but it rained for most of the race after party starting before 9pm and until about 1115ish.  So I only did one poncholess character meet and Anne sat it out since she didn't have her poncho.  The lines were crazy amd some in the rain since there wasn't much else to do unless you could find a place to eat out of the rain or do the 4 open rides.

It's been humid, today the worst.  11 and I don't need my jacket but it's on since I'm in line for the bus.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

It sounds like you had a frenzied departure morning with all the chores 

I bet it was good to travel with someone, makes it more relaxing and enjoyable


----------



## DontRushMe

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> @DontRushMe , did you happen to take a pic?



Sorry no photos, I guess I didn't take any at all that day, I had to steal yours.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Congrats on your DD's upcoming wedding! When is the big day?



The big day is in May.  So I have to wait out a long cold winter to get there.  Then 2 weeks after that the DS has his graduation.  So a very busy May/June.  I was hoping for a quick little quick winter get away.  Maybe if we can find something cheap at the last minute we might be able to sneak away.  I just find winters very long and hard.  The DH on the other hand...love winter  Crazy...I know


----------



## chicagoshannon

So glad you started your report.  That food looks yummy!


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I hope you and Joe had a peaceful drive home! We thought of you both many times over the course of the weekend. Fingers crossed your journey was traffic-free and as relaxing as a two-day commute could be.
> 
> We both thoroughly enjoyed our evening with you both as well . Looking forward to seeing the Photopass pictures from the fireworks cruise (unless I look like a wreck in the photos, and in that case.....no rush )



Thankfully, our drive was great! The weather was dry, not too much traffic, and the time passed pretty quick! It was a necessity to drive because of the furniture we wanted at home from Orlando- We would never choose driving as an option for a regular vacation! It is exhausting!  We're still dragging! 

You guys look wonderful in the photos from the cruise! Hopefully, the missing picture can be found by Disney!

Your meals at the airport look wonderful! And you all look so happy at the anticipation of a new vacation!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

afan said:


> Thanks!  We had rain fri and then again on sunday.  Rained in the corrals and a bit during the first bit of the race despite saying no rain when I checked at 230am.  Everyone was surprised in the corrals because we'd all seen the 0%.  The reat of Sunday was hit and miss but it rained for most of the race after party starting before 9pm and until about 1115ish.  So I only did one poncholess character meet and Anne sat it out since she didn't have her poncho.  The lines were crazy amd some in the rain since there wasn't much else to do unless you could find a place to eat out of the rain or do the 4 open rides.
> 
> It's been humid, today the worst.  11 and I don't need my jacket but it's on since I'm in line for the bus.



Ugh, I had wondered if you might get a damp week after we had so little rain!  Hopefully the rest of your park days are drip free!

I am loving your photos on Facebook .


Mrs Doubtfire said:


> It sounds like you had a frenzied departure morning with all the chores
> 
> I bet it was good to travel with someone, makes it more relaxing and enjoyable



We actually got those chores done pretty quickly and without any stress....we were like a well oiled machine .  It's amazing how much energy one can possess when we know what the reward is at the end!

It was _a lot_ of fun to travel with friends.....something I hope we will do again some time!!  



DontRushMe said:


> Sorry no photos, I guess I didn't take any at all that day, I had to steal yours.



Ha!  That's what happens when we are enjoying each other's company!  We get all chatty and forget about our food photos .



Pumpkin1172 said:


> The big day is in May.  So I have to wait out a long cold winter to get there.  Then 2 weeks after that the DS has his graduation.  So a very busy May/June.  I was hoping for a quick little quick winter get away.  Maybe if we can find something cheap at the last minute we might be able to sneak away.  I just find winters very long and hard.  The DH on the other hand...love winter  Crazy...I know



What a great reward for enduring a long and snowy winter.  Lots of happy events for your family next year!!



chicagoshannon said:


> So glad you started your report.  That food looks yummy!



It was very good food.  Much better than we have at the Orlando airport!



pattyw said:


> Thankfully, our drive was great! The weather was dry, not too much traffic, and the time passed pretty quick! It was a necessity to drive because of the furniture we wanted at home from Orlando- We would never choose driving as an option for a regular vacation! It is exhausting!  We're still dragging!
> 
> You guys look wonderful in the photos from the cruise! Hopefully, the missing picture can be found by Disney!
> 
> Your meals at the airport look wonderful! And you all look so happy at the anticipation of a new vacation!!



Yes, there is nothing more tiring than a car trip .   It always mystifies me a little (after all, you're just.....sitting) but yet somehow its more exhausting than being on your feet at a theme park all day!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Friday, October 26th: departure day (continued)*

Time passed pretty quickly as we waited to board, and the Frontier staff were calling passengers for the first zones right on schedule. 






Having pre-purchased The Works upgrade which included our stretch seating, we were boarded in zone 1…..so among some of the first few folks on the plane, immediately after the pre-boards (all folks in wheelchairs) and Frontier Elite members.  Dawn & Rich, who were seated behind us, were in zone 4…..and they were literally the _*last two people*_ to board the aircraft.  By the time they got on, Steve and I were starting to wonder if they changed their minds and decided to go home!! 

It was a full flight so every seat was taken.  Steve and I both had aisle seats in row 13, which is an exit row, so we had gobs and gobs of wonderful leg room:  I love being able to stretch my legs ALL the way out and still not be able to touch the back of the seat in front of me!






We knew right from the moment we boarded that we were flying with quite a remarkable inflight crew.  Of all the times we’ve flown to Florida (17 trips and counting), this young group of Frontier staff was the most friendly and talkative of all of them.  Crewmember Kaitlyn, the young lady assigned to the middle of our plane, was particularly chatty and we enjoyed some fun conversation (between the times she was assisting passengers with placing their carry-ons in the overhead compartments as they boarded) while we waited to depart.

Steve was comfy and happy ..... yay Frontier .






Unfortunately things got a little…..less pleasant? .....from there.

I’ll try to keep a long story as short as possible.

Seated directly in front of us was a young family of 4:  mom, dad and two little girls who we’d guess to be around 3 and 5 years of age.  Mom and Dad had brought large bags of McDonald’s food on board and they shared an ample supply of French fries, Big Macs and chicken nuggets as the rest of the travelers boarded the plane.   The littlest one, between bites of burger and fries, also slurped away on a baby bottle full of milk.   When the flight attendant in our section was doing her safety demonstration as we taxied to the runway, she had these little ladies hold her supplies (the seat belts, life vests, and safety cards)…..and afterward, she brought them each a treat bag loaded with snacks (goldfish crackers, oreo cookies, M&M’s, and a host of other items that I couldn’t see clearly) as a thank you.  A super nice gesture ……except……

Mom and Dad let both girls open those treat bags and they dived into the contents with enthusiasm.  Both girls were also strapped into their seats wearing their puffy winter jackets….which certainly weren’t needed on a warm and cozy airplane packed with other heat-generating bodies.   The engines starting revving in preparation for our ascent, and the littlest one got scared and started to cry.  She squirmed in her seat and resisted the lap belt with all the strength her little body could muster.

She cried and screamed and they gave her more milk from the bottle .

By the time we were air borne, Puke-a-rama had officially begun .

First, I heard it .  Then, I saw it start dripping between the edges of the seat ……which was dangerously near my purse, which happened to be (as aviation rule dictate) stowed safely under the seat in front of me .  *Her* seat.  The one I couldn’t touch with my toes, even with my legs fully extended .  By the time I got out of my seat belt and grabbed onto the handle of my purse, I had been struck……for the first time .






We moved my purse to under Steve’s seat while Kaitlyn, our mid-plane crew member, began furiously trying to minimize the damages.  Her coworkers came to her aide, and they placed open bags of coffee under the seat to help mitigate the sour smell of recycled McDonald’s, Halloween treats, and now-expired milk.  I should note that Frontier does not provide barf bags in their seat-back pockets:  so as the waves of nausea hit our little neighbor, they caught the vomit in that warm, puffy winter coat .

OMG.






Sometime during Pukefest and the ensuing cleanup efforts, they ended up moving this little girl from the seat next to Mom across the aisle to the seat next to Dad.     The fussing and crying continued, and he tried soothing her with…..you guessed it!......more milk from the bottle .  It seemed to work for a while, but once it hit her belly……






Round 2.  Dear God in Heaven .  And where was my purse now?  “Safely” under *Steve’s* seat……which became the site of Puke-a-rama, the sequel.






Yes, my purse was hit a second time .

Poor Kaitlyn was mortified, and I think she feared I might lose my mind.  I wasn’t at all upset…..grossed out, yes, but certainly not mad…..so I think she felt worse about it than I did.  Steve, who doesn’t do vomit well at the best of times, had to use every ounce of his self-control not to make his own contribution to Puke-a-rama 2018 .   The in-flight crew continued to clean vomit off the carpet.  Kaitlyn worked furiously to clean my purse as best as we could (all the while I was sending up prayers of gratitude to the vacation Gods that I had a washer and dryer in our villa ).    As we all sat buckled into our seats for landing (Kaitlyn in the crew member’s jump seat just adjacent to Steve), we all pledged that we’d earned a good stiff drink when we made it to our final destinations .   As soon as we could stomach the thought of any kind of food, that is .

Moms and Dads reading this report, let me take this opportunity to say PLEASE don’t give your kids milk on a flight.  Or McDonald’s.  And a kid-appropriate dose of an anti-nausea medication sure doesn’t hurt too, just to be sure .  The people sitting behind you would be forever grateful.

My momma has always been a fan of the saying “Poor Start, Good Ending”.  We hoped the fact that our airplane turned into a vomit comet would somehow end up being a good sign .

As we disembarked and headed toward baggage claim, we remarked that an otherwise boring part of this trip report would at least have a good story to tell.  Focus on the positives, right???? 

We had arrived in Orlando .  Hallelujah!


*The balance of our travel day is next.*


----------



## afan

OMG!  Thanks for not sharing that tidbit during our lunch   always wanted to use that guy.

Waiting for Jingle Bell Jingle Bam! to start.  Rain free again today.  Hopefully Sunday was it.  But this humidity, shouldn't be in the upper 80s or this humid in Nov.  Makes me wonder how I'm going to manage Aug next year.

I have embraced and love the mid day break


----------



## I-4Bound

Good grief! What a flight nightmare! I can't imagine how grateful you must have been to get off that airplane...


----------



## pigletto

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> *Friday, October 26th: departure day (continued)*
> 
> Time passed pretty quickly as we waited to board, and the Frontier staff were calling passengers for the first zones right on schedule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having pre-purchased The Works upgrade which included our stretch seating, we were boarded in zone 1…..so among some of the first few folks on the plane, immediately after the pre-boards (all folks in wheelchairs) and Frontier Elite members.  Dawn & Rich, who were seated behind us, were in zone 4…..and they were literally the _*last two people*_ to board the aircraft.  By the time they got on, Steve and I were starting to wonder if they changed their minds and decided to go home!!
> 
> It was a full flight so every seat was taken.  Steve and I both had aisle seats in row 13, which is an exit row, so we had gobs and gobs of wonderful leg room:  I love being able to stretch my legs ALL the way out and still not be able to touch the back of the seat in front of me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We knew right from the moment we boarded that we were flying with quite a remarkable inflight crew.  Of all the times we’ve flown to Florida (17 trips and counting), this young group of Frontier staff was the most friendly and talkative of all of them.  Crewmember Kaitlyn, the young lady assigned to the middle of our plane, was particularly chatty and we enjoyed some fun conversation (between the times she was assisting passengers with placing their carry-ons in the overhead compartments as they boarded) while we waited to depart.
> 
> Steve was comfy and happy ..... yay Frontier .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately things got a little…..less pleasant? .....from there.
> 
> I’ll try to keep a long story as short as possible.
> 
> Seated directly in front of us was a young family of 4:  mom, dad and two little girls who we’d guess to be around 3 and 5 years of age.  Mom and Dad had brought large bags of McDonald’s food on board and they shared an ample supply of French fries, Big Macs and chicken nuggets as the rest of the travelers boarded the plane.   The littlest one, between bites of burger and fries, also slurped away on a baby bottle full of milk.   When the flight attendant in our section was doing her safety demonstration as we taxied to the runway, she had these little ladies hold her supplies (the seat belts, life vests, and safety cards)…..and afterward, she brought them each a treat bag loaded with snacks (goldfish crackers, oreo cookies, M&M’s, and a host of other items that I couldn’t see clearly) as a thank you.  A super nice gesture ……except……
> 
> Mom and Dad let both girls open those treat bags and they dived into the contents with enthusiasm.  Both girls were also strapped into their seats wearing their puffy winter jackets….which certainly weren’t needed on a warm and cozy airplane packed with other heat-generating bodies.   The engines starting revving in preparation for our ascent, and the littlest one got scared and started to cry.  She squirmed in her seat and resisted the lap belt with all the strength her little body could muster.
> 
> She cried and screamed and they gave her more milk from the bottle .
> 
> By the time we were air borne, Puke-a-rama had officially begun .
> 
> First, I heard it .  Then, I saw it start dripping between the edges of the seat ……which was dangerously near my purse, which happened to be (as aviation rule dictate) stowed safely under the seat in front of me .  *Her* seat.  The one I couldn’t touch with my toes, even with my legs fully extended .  By the time I got out of my seat belt and grabbed onto the handle of my purse, I had been struck……for the first time .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We moved my purse to under Steve’s seat while Kaitlyn, our mid-plane crew member, began furiously trying to minimize the damages.  Her coworkers came to her aide, and they placed open bags of coffee under the seat to help mitigate the sour smell of recycled McDonald’s, Halloween treats, and now-expired milk.  I should note that Frontier does not provide barf bags in their seat-back pockets:  so as the waves of nausea hit our little neighbor, they caught the vomit in that warm, puffy winter coat .
> 
> OMG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometime during Pukefest and the ensuing cleanup efforts, they ended up moving this little girl from the seat next to Mom across the aisle to the seat next to Dad.     The fussing and crying continued, and he tried soothing her with…..you guessed it!......more milk from the bottle .  It seemed to work for a while, but once it hit her belly……
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Round 2.  Dear God in Heaven .  And where was my purse now?  “Safely” under *Steve’s* seat……which became the site of Puke-a-rama, the sequel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my purse was hit a second time .
> 
> Poor Kaitlyn was mortified, and I think she feared I might lose my mind.  I wasn’t at all upset…..grossed out, yes, but certainly not mad…..so I think she felt worse about it than I did.  Steve, who doesn’t do vomit well at the best of times, had to use every ounce of his self-control not to make his own contribution to Puke-a-rama 2018 .   The in-flight crew continued to clean vomit off the carpet.  Kaitlyn worked furiously to clean my purse as best as we could (all the while I was sending up prayers of gratitude to the vacation Gods that I had a washer and dryer in our villa ).    As we all sat buckled into our seats for landing (Kaitlyn in the crew member’s jump seat just adjacent to Steve), we all pledged that we’d earned a good stiff drink when we made it to our final destinations .   As soon as we could stomach the thought of any kind of food, that is .
> 
> Moms and Dads reading this report, let me take this opportunity to say PLEASE don’t give your kids milk on a flight.  Or McDonald’s.  And a kid-appropriate dose of an anti-nausea medication sure doesn’t hurt too, just to be sure .  The people sitting behind you would be forever grateful.
> 
> My momma has always been a fan of the saying “Poor Start, Good Ending”.  We hoped the fact that our airplane turned into a vomit comet would somehow end up being a good sign .
> 
> As we disembarked and headed toward baggage claim, we remarked that an otherwise boring part of this trip report would at least have a good story to tell.  Focus on the positives, right????
> 
> We had arrived in Orlando .  Hallelujah!
> 
> 
> *The balance of our travel day is next.*


Oh my goodness. I work with small children for a living, I raised two of my own, and I am the much older sister to five younger siblings. Children do not gross me out or surprise me .... BUT... the incident you just described would have had me vomiting too. There’s no way I would have survived it . I would have probably put on a parachute and jumped from the plane. Truly. You’re a trooper Gina.

ETA) those socks are awesome . And please tell me you got a new purse out of this deal !


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

OMG, how long was your flight.......? What a nightmare and certainly the parents had little thought feeding them a ton of rubbish. Remember to take air freshener with you next time, a bucket and rubber gloves!

We once flew over the Grand Canyon in a little plane, as soon as we hit those thermals 1 of the other passengers was constantly sick but managed to be sick in the bag, take a quick photo and then be sick again! I had all on keeping it together and I think we all got off that flight looking rather pale  of course we laugh about it now 

Glad you look on the positives of that flight and looking forward to your next update. BTW love the cat socks


----------



## pattyw

Holy Moly!! I'm with Steve- I don't handle those things well! There would have been Pukefest 2 on my part!!  Yes, I would not be mad at the child but yep- Mom & Dad, what were you thinking??? 

And your purse??? It's a kitty purse?? It was saved?

I love your kitty socks, too!!


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Puke-a-rama, the sequel



Reason #712 that I drive to all of my vacation destinations.  If Tony is feeling puky, he can just roll down the window!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Oh my...I knew how this story was was to go as soon as you talked about the family.  YIKES!!!!  Oh my.  I know DH would have be involved in the puke fest.  He is a sympathy puker and was NEVER able to help when the kids were little and sick.  I have to admit, your story telling had me laughing at my desk 

I have had the joys of traveling when a little boy had puked just after take off as well.  And wow...thank god the cabin crew was good to help and not make the family feel badly about it.  This cabin crew was NOT very friendly and made the mom traveling alone with 2 kids feel horrible.  I did end up emailing the company to tell them what had happened with specifics including my boarding pass so they could reprimand the crew for their lack of sympathy for this poor mom who was trying to keep her cool.  And yes, this was a very young and up and coming canadian airline who many people now travel with.  It was the only time I have ever had a problem traveling with this particular airline ( and i have done lots of cross canada flights with them since for work ) 

I'm just glad you had a more " washable " purse.  And not some designer bag that are not very " puke friendly "  lol.  I sure hope they were able to give you a little reimbursement for having your purse puked on twice.  What are the chances!!!!!    You should have bought a powerball ticket with that luck!


----------



## Joanna71985

Yay for the start of the TR!! And oh my, what a beginning! I'm glad I wasn't there- I probably would have contributed to the mess


----------



## verleniahall

OMG - Thts horrible!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

afan said:


> OMG!  Thanks for not sharing that tidbit during our lunch   always wanted to use that guy.
> 
> Waiting for Jingle Bell Jingle Bam! to start.  Rain free again today.  Hopefully Sunday was it.  But this humidity, shouldn't be in the upper 80s or this humid in Nov.  Makes me wonder how I'm going to manage Aug next year.
> 
> I have embraced and love the mid day break



 I could never have shared that story while we were all trying to eat lol. That would have been unbelievably cruel, especially when our lunch was so delicious!

From your Facebook pictures, it looks like you've had a lot of fun on the end of your trip. I am so glad! Safe travels home today .   May your journey be vomit free!  



I-4Bound said:


> Good grief! What a flight nightmare! I can't imagine how grateful you must have been to get off that airplane...



Ha ha, yes ma'am! We swiftly disembarked and soon as we were able. And our 1st stop was the ladies room so that we could give ourselves a good washing, or at least the best we could in a public bathroom.



pigletto said:


> Oh my goodness. I work with small children for a living, I raised two of my own, and I am the much older sister to five younger siblings. Children do not gross me out or surprise me .... BUT... the incident you just described would have had me vomiting too. There’s no way I would have survived it . I would have probably put on a parachute and jumped from the plane. Truly. You’re a trooper Gina.
> 
> ETA) those socks are awesome . And please tell me you got a new purse out of this deal !



 I love my cat sox! It's important to have happy feet when one is traveling lol.

Unfortunately, I didn't get a new purse out of the deal (and that was okay, because thankfully my purse only got hit minimally.....it didnt get drenched, thanks to some quick reflexes our part . 

In fact, the mom and dad never apologized or seemed to even feel badly about the instant at all . I was really hoping they would give some sort of indication to the in flight crew that they appreciated their help or felt badly about the matter. Nope. They actually seemed more insulted that they had to change the little girl out of her matching outfit that coordinated with that of her sister . I will never understand people.



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> OMG, how long was your flight.......? What a nightmare and certainly the parents had little thought feeding them a ton of rubbish. Remember to take air freshener with you next time, a bucket and rubber gloves!
> 
> We once flew over the Grand Canyon in a little plane, as soon as we hit those thermals 1 of the other passengers was constantly sick but managed to be sick in the bag, take a quick photo and then be sick again! I had all on keeping it together and I think we all got off that flight looking rather pale  of course we laugh about it now
> 
> Glad you look on the positives of that flight and looking forward to your next update. BTW love the cat socks



 You're idea about the rubber gloves is seriously a good 1. I may throw a couple of pairs in 1 of our carry ons on the next trip. If we don't use them, they're not taking up any extra space. It sure wouldn't hurt to have them for airplane emergencies or any other icky situations that may arise.

One thing you guys may not know about me is that I have a love of fun socks . I have all sorts of funky pairs with everything from cats to sheep on them, lol. I really am just a big kid .   People give me Sonny looks when I take off my shoes, though. I suppose at my age I should grow up but personally I think it's too late now .



pattyw said:


> Holy Moly!! I'm with Steve- I don't handle those things well! There would have been Pukefest 2 on my part!!  Yes, I would not be mad at the child but yep- Mom & Dad, what were you thinking???
> 
> And your purse??? It's a kitty purse?? It was saved?
> 
> I love your kitty socks, too!!



Yes, it was my beloved cat purse that got hit. I have fallen in love with a particular line of purses made by a company called Bungalow 360. They have all sorts of fun animal prints, and I think my next purchase needs to be the sea lions one . Look them up online, they will bring you a smile for sure. The place that I work at sells them so at least I will get I significant discount when it's time to replace my current model.



Ruthie5671 said:


> Reason #712 that I drive to all of my vacation destinations.  If Tony is feeling puky, he can just roll down the window!!!



 I could not help but wonder how this young family fared on their way home. I certainly hope they learned something from the journey to Orlando so that they didn't repeat the disaster on the way back. I was so sad for that little girl, what a terrible experience for her 1st time flying.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Oh my...I knew how this story was was to go as soon as you talked about the family.  YIKES!!!!  Oh my.  I know DH would have be involved in the puke fest.  He is a sympathy puker and was NEVER able to help when the kids were little and sick.  I have to admit, your story telling had me laughing at my desk
> 
> I have had the joys of traveling when a little boy had puked just after take off as well.  And wow...thank god the cabin crew was good to help and not make the family feel badly about it.  This cabin crew was NOT very friendly and made the mom traveling alone with 2 kids feel horrible.  I did end up emailing the company to tell them what had happened with specifics including my boarding pass so they could reprimand the crew for their lack of sympathy for this poor mom who was trying to keep her cool.  And yes, this was a very young and up and coming canadian airline who many people now travel with.  It was the only time I have ever had a problem traveling with this particular airline ( and i have done lots of cross canada flights with them since for work )
> 
> I'm just glad you had a more " washable " purse.  And not some designer bag that are not very " puke friendly "  lol.  I sure hope they were able to give you a little reimbursement for having your purse puked on twice.  What are the chances!!!!!    You should have bought a powerball ticket with that luck!



I made a point of messaging Frontier Airlines a couple of days later to put in some very positive feedback for that particular in flight crew. I really wanted the airline to know that they went above and beyond the Call of Duty on that flight, and did so with the utmost of grace and class. 

I am glad I was able to bring you a chuckle lol. Honestly, as gross as it was while it was happening, we couldn't help but laugh about it as well.    You have to keep a sense of humor about life!



Joanna71985 said:


> Yay for the start of the TR!! And oh my, what a beginning! I'm glad I wasn't there- I probably would have contributed to the mess



I am pretty sure there were a lot of people on that plane who were glad they were not sitting anywhere near the exit row lol. We actually met up with a few other passengers from our plane in the ladies restroom while we were scrubbing our hands and arms, and they were very sympathetic.



verleniahall said:


> OMG - Thts horrible!!



 On a positive note, the rest of the flight experience was awesome. Super smooth flight, very little turbulence, and a great crew. So we came out on top over all!


----------



## verleniahall

Maybe after this incident, frontier will spring for some puke bags??


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I'm sorry I haven't been back to finish off our departure day entries yet. I have been crazy busy at work this week and ended up working late every single day but Wednesday....one of the pitfalls of working for a company whose busiest season is Christmas. We had a special anniversary sale this week that started on Thursday and runs through Sunday, and then have another major event, a VIP evening, next Friday . So between those 2 events and Thanksgiving/Black Friday, it's poised to be a hectic month. 

But, I will try to chip away at this trip report on any days where I can spare a few minutes. You might get some shorter entries over the next few weeks, but I will try to be as consistent as I can.  Watch for another update post either later today or tomorrow .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

verleniahall said:


> Maybe after this incident, frontier will spring for some puke bags??



 Wouldn't you think???? I still can't believe they don't provide them   I know that they are a budget airline, but come on!


----------



## verleniahall

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Wouldn't you think???? I still can't believe they don't provide them   I know that they are a budget airline, but come on!



Maybe suggest a ‘first flyer’ or a ‘kids’ - includes a sprite and puke bag and maybe for kids a coloring book and crayons??


----------



## afan

Spending my last day at DHS before catching magical express at 3.  Still so humid so the drop to the low 70s still feels like upper 70s or worse.  Thankful it's at least fairly cloudy this morning which helps.

And fun socks are fun!  I have a pair with doxies for the trip home.  Wore umbrella one's here.  Looking forward to dec so I can wear t-rex in a santa hat that I got on clearance last year.  When converse kept making their shoes more narrow I couldn't keep wearing my white socks because they were too thick so I've spent the last 3+ years buying fun socks.


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> In fact, the mom and dad never apologized or seemed to even feel badly about the instant at all . I was really hoping they would give some sort of indication to the in flight crew that they appreciated their help or felt badly about the matter. Nope. They actually seemed more insulted that they had to change the little girl out of her matching outfit that coordinated with that of her sister . I will never understand people.



Apparently Mom & Dad are on vacation from parenting as well!! 



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I suppose at my age I should grow up but personally I think it's too late now .



Not at all- always have to keep a little bit of kid inside of us!! Makes life so much more fun!!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Yes, it was my beloved cat purse that got hit. I have fallen in love with a particular line of purses made by a company called Bungalow 360. They have all sorts of fun animal prints, and I think my next purchase needs to be the sea lions one . Look them up online, they will bring you a smile for sure. The place that I work at sells them so at least I will get I significant discount when it's time to replace my current model.



I'm checking that website out!! I need a cat purse! and more cat socks!!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

You've got to have Christmas socks too


----------



## pigletto

My mom has a fun sock habit and it’s become a thing for all of her six children to buy her a weird pair whenever we come across them. My brother has even enrolled her in the sock of the month club which sends a fun pair monthly all year long! She has passed the love onto her grandson and Ben’s favourite pair is one I got him at a kiosk at Universals city walk. They have Narwhals battling Unicorns on them.


----------



## PrincessP

My mother-in-law is the fun sock wearer in our family.  I do have some Christmas kitties, and DH has a Christmas pair with puppies, but MiL could deck out her entire apartment complex floor in unique socks.  It’s fun!

Oh my!  That is quite the flight to get you to Orlando.  I am afraid I would have been in such a panic about “catching” whatever the child had the rest of my trip.....although, rationally, I can definitely see it wasn’t a contagious illness....just a “what were they thinking?” parental (lack of) planning moment gone terribly wrong.  The poor airline flight crew...and all of you around them.  Why wouldn’t they have at least a few airsickness bags onboard for these emergencies.  Seems odd.  You always handle the unexpected so well.  It definitely gave you quite the travel day story!

Love the photos of you with Dontrushme.  You all look like such a fun group to hang out with.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

afan said:


> Spending my last day at DHS before catching magical express at 3.  Still so humid so the drop to the low 70s still feels like upper 70s or worse.  Thankful it's at least fairly cloudy this morning which helps.
> 
> And fun socks are fun!  I have a pair with doxies for the trip home.  Wore umbrella one's here.  Looking forward to dec so I can wear t-rex in a santa hat that I got on clearance last year.  When converse kept making their shoes more narrow I couldn't keep wearing my white socks because they were too thick so I've spent the last 3+ years buying fun socks.



I hope your trip home went smoothly and free from turbulence. If I remember correctly, your flight to Orlando was quite bumpy. Fingers crossed things were a little calmer on the way back.

 I like the thinner feel of the printed socks as well. Probably why I continue to indulge my silly habit of collecting them!



pattyw said:


> Apparently Mom & Dad are on vacation from parenting as well!!
> 
> Not at all- always have to keep a little bit of kid inside of us!! Makes life so much more fun!!
> 
> I'm checking that website out!! I need a cat purse! and more cat socks!!



 I think you can buy the bungalow products on Amazon as well.    Worth checking their to compare prices, for sure!



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> You've got to have Christmas socks too



 You talked me into it! I actually ordered 3 more pairs from Kohls last night, couldn't help myself .... they were on sale . One is a pair of skiing cats. Perfect for the holiday season!



pigletto said:


> My mom has a fun sock habit and it’s become a thing for all of her six children to buy her a weird pair whenever we come across them. My brother has even enrolled her in the sock of the month club which sends a fun pair monthly all year long! She has passed the love onto her grandson and Ben’s favourite pair is one I got him at a kiosk at Universals city walk. They have Narwhals battling Unicorns on them.



 They sound awesome! I will have to keep my eyes peeled on our next visit to city walk. I haven't seen them there before, but it's been more than a year since we've been to universal. How's that for a good reason to go back? 



PrincessP said:


> My mother-in-law is the fun sock wearer in our family.  I do have some Christmas kitties, and DH has a Christmas pair with puppies, but MiL could deck out her entire apartment complex floor in unique socks.  It’s fun!
> 
> Oh my!  That is quite the flight to get you to Orlando.  I am afraid I would have been in such a panic about “catching” whatever the child had the rest of my trip.....although, rationally, I can definitely see it wasn’t a contagious illness....just a “what were they thinking?” parental (lack of) planning moment gone terribly wrong.  The poor airline flight crew...and all of you around them.  Why wouldn’t they have at least a few airsickness bags onboard for these emergencies.  Seems odd.  You always handle the unexpected so well.  It definitely gave you quite the travel day story!
> 
> Love the photos of you with Dontrushme.  You all look like such a fun group to hang out with.



 Dawn and rich are great people to spend time with. I only wish we got to spend more time with them then we do. We live about 45 minutes apart, and our schedules often don't coincide. But the time we do get together we always have a ton of fun.


----------



## afan

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I hope your trip home went smoothly and free from turbulence. If I remember correctly, your flight to Orlando was quite bumpy. Fingers crossed things were a little calmer on the way back.



It was a bit bumpy but since I was watching movies and reading it wasn't a big deal.  It was also nonstop which helped.

There was a store at DS that had a bunch of socks, I think that's mostly what they sold.  I can't remember where it was or the name, so I'm super helpful   but check it out if it's still there the next time you go.  It looked like it wasn't just Disney stuff.  I did the free Stitch's great gift hunt while I was shopping Thursday so I walked all over to go to the locations he was in.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

afan said:


> It was a bit bumpy but since I was watching movies and reading it wasn't a big deal.  It was also nonstop which helped.
> 
> There was a store at DS that had a bunch of socks, I think that's mostly what they sold.  I can't remember where it was or the name, so I'm super helpful   but check it out if it's still there the next time you go.  It looked like it wasn't just Disney stuff.  I did the free Stitch's great gift hunt while I was shopping Thursday so I walked all over to go to the locations he was in.



Stitches great gift hunt?  Never heard of it!  Tell me more!

 I will definitely keep my eyes peeled for the novelty socks at Disney Springs. We pretty much make at least one stop at DS on every trip, so I'll be on the look out!


----------



## PrincessP

afan said:


> It was a bit bumpy but since I was watching movies and reading it wasn't a big deal.  It was also nonstop which helped.
> 
> There was a store at DS that had a bunch of socks, I think that's mostly what they sold.  I can't remember where it was or the name, so I'm super helpful   but check it out if it's still there the next time you go.  It looked like it wasn't just Disney stuff.  I did the free Stitch's great gift hunt while I was shopping Thursday so I walked all over to go to the locations he was in.



@afan’s note about DS socks reminds me I just saw a 12 days of Christmas Socks box....like an Advent calendar at Kohl’s last week.  They had Mickey / Minnie 90th themed box and a Nightmare Before Christmas themed box of 12 pairs of socks. Cute!

And I want to hear more about the Stitch Hunt, too!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Friday, October 26th* (still ....I know, I know!!    I'm too long-winded!!)

By the time we had washed up in the ladies room and headed back to baggage claim where the guys were patiently waiting for our suitcases, Dawn's cousin, Kelly, had managed to track down our little group. Kelly had just flown in from New York (how was that for timing?), and Dawn and Rich were staying in her condo while they were in town. So, we got introductions over with while we were waiting for luggage, then once suitcases were in hand we split into 2 groups to make our way to vehicle pick ups and dinner.

Dawn, Rich, and Kelly all headed to the parking area to pick up her car, while we headed to the rental garage to pick up the vehicle we had secured with Alamo. As always, pick up was super quick and smooth since we had done the online check in before our arrival. We were able to go straight to the garage, head to the intermediate SUV aisle, and select any vehicle we wanted from that row.   After I quick peek at our choices, we chose a Hyundai Tucson that only had 5000 miles on it and boasted a rather unique color of blue. We intentionally picked that vehicle for the color because we knew it would be a little easier to find in the parking lot of the theme parks..... and several times over the course of the trip we were very thankful for that quick thinking .






We had agreed to meet at Sweet Tomatoes in the Crossroads for dinner. Dawn, Rich, and Kelly all made it slightly before we did.....we got caught in a little bit of traffic ...... but they didn't have to wait very long.   Dawn had a coupon for 20% off their total purchase, while Steve & I had an Internet coupon that was for 2 adult dinners with to beverages for $25. Sweet Tomatoes is not only healthy and delicious, it is also always a budget win .






Unfortunately I took very few photos of the meal . Everything was fresh and delicious and well stocked, and the restaurant was clean and probably busier than we've ever seen it.   Kelly was as easy to chat with as Dawn and Rich, so animated conversation flowed freely and honestly I think we all just got caught up in the friendship and fun and no one really took many photos at all . 






I did manage to remember to take one of my dessert creation. Vacations should always start and end with a sweet treat!






And as we ALL know, calories don't count on vacation  so I indulged without guilt .  I considered it a reward for surviving the Pukefest .

After dinner, we said good bye to our friends and they headed to Kelly's condo in Windsor Hills while we made our way to the Welcome Center at the Vistana to check in. 






Happy faces.....we had arrived, at last! 






As we walked inside, we noticed a significant group of folks waiting in the regular line and we were super grateful that we had done Diamond Lane check in before our arrival and could skip that long lineup for the empty Diamond Lane red carpet line.   As always, we got a few nasty looks and the stink eye from a select group of those waiting in the regular line, especially when we were called up to a guest service agent long before they were . Apparently Diamond Lane is still a best kept secret at the resort.....kinda hope it stays that way!

While we had heard from the pre arrival coordinator, Jennifer Bravo, earlier that day confirming that she had received our villa requests and met them all, unfortunately that was not the case when we actually were checked in .  The guest services agent cheerfully informed us that we had been assigned a lovely GROUND floor villa, and seemed a bit thrown off when I informed her that we had requested a TOP floor location.  It took her a couple of phone calls and some patience on our part, but she was able to get our villa reassigned to a 3rd floor unit in Fountains building 22.  By this point in the night, it had been a long travel day   and we were just eager to get settled and relax.   We thanked the young lady at guest services for her extra efforts, took our keys, and made our way to our villa.






Heading up to villa number 1423, we open the door to find a lovely, clean, and welcoming home away from home.   Everything was just as lovely as we remembered, and we quickly set to work at unpacking our suitcases.

Let me take you for a tour......

The reason why we love that wonderful 3rd floor.....the vaulted ceilings that make a large villa feel even more open and spacious:






We had a full kitchen:






A comfy living room with a pull out sofa:






A large master bedroom with a king sized bed (and direct access to the balcony):











A master bathroom complete with a spacious shower......






....as well as a large jacuzzi tub.






The master bath also has a separate dressing area, which I always claim (so Steve can have the bathroom counter all to himself).






We had a large second bedroom with two double beds (shame it sits empty!!  Oh, how I wish Jake could still join us!):






.....and a second full bathroom.






There was a roomy dining area with full size table:











....and a full screened balcony with four chairs, a round table, and overhead lighting with a ceiling fan.  There is also a door off this balcony which leads to a set of back stairs so you can access the walkways at the rear of the building (around the ponds, etc.) without having to walk all the way around.






A small washer and dryer completed the villa amenities.  At 1260 square feet, we had everything we needed for a comfortable vacation and then some!

We hung up our clothes, arranged all of our toiletries in the bathrooms, threw my purse in the laundry , and then paused for a while in the comfy patio furniture at the lovely view from the balcony :






We were HOME.  And so happy to be here, despite the wrinkles we encountered along the journey.  Suddenly, not a single one of them mattered.

We hopped into our swimwear and headed out to the Fountains hot tubs.   A moonlight soak was just what we needed.






Needless to say, we slept well that first night.  And it was a good thing too, because we had a full Saturday planned:  tomorrow, we had plans for some truly "jawsome" Florida-style fun.  

*Gatorland is coming up next!




*


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

PrincessP said:


> @afan’s note about DS socks reminds me I just saw a 12 days of Christmas Socks box....like an Advent calendar at Kohl’s last week.  They had Mickey / Minnie 90th themed box and a Nightmare Before Christmas themed box of 12 pairs of socks. Cute!
> 
> And I want to hear more about the Stitch Hunt, too!



NO WAY!!!  IN WOMEN'S SIZES??? 

OMG, I'm off to search the Kohl's website as we speak.  I just earned myself $20 in Kohl's cash this week, so it would be a shame to see that go to waste! 

Thanks for the sock tip!   You guys are the BEST .

These are the ones I ordered yesterday......y'all are probably the only ones who will appreciate them :











And perhaps my fave of them all, skiing cats :


----------



## pigletto

You have no idea how excited your pictures are making me for our March trip.
I haven’t been to Vistana since late 2014, and I had forgotten how pretty it was. We are supposed to be in a Fountains Villa. I’m really hoping we are , and I would just love one of those top floor villas with the vaulted ceilings.
Looking forward to seeing what Gatorland was like.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> You have no idea how excited your pictures are making me for our March trip.
> I haven’t been to Vistana since late 2014, and I had forgotten how pretty it was. We are supposed to be in a Fountains Villa. I’m really hoping we are , and I would just love one of those top floor villas with the vaulted ceilings.
> Looking forward to seeing what Gatorland was like.



I have a ton more photos of SVR to share, so if these ones have you smiling, know that the good ones (or, the ones *I* consider to be "good") are yet to come.  It's such a pretty resort I just can't help to have the camera ready as I stroll around.

If you are hoping for a specific area, I'd call the resort with your specific requests a couple of weeks before your arrival just to be sure you have the best chance of getting what you want .  Fountains definitely has a different feel than Cascades....we find that whole side of the resort to have a much quieter vibe....which will appeal to some and be a drawback for others.  I think your crew, being older, would enjoy the Fountains pool more than the Cascades pool (the Cascades pool is wonderful for little folks with the spray fountains and shallower depths, but Fountains ..... in my humble opinion ..... suits older families MUCH better).  Plus, Fountains villas are a touch larger than their counterparts in Cascades (with a slightly different layout).  And the vaulted ceilings with skylights on the upper floors are just the icing on the cake!

Time is passing by quickly, my friend.  March will be here before you know it.  Once Christmas is over, its not far off at all!


----------



## afan

Stitch's hunt is at DS at mostly Disney owned spots.  They tell you what places you have to look for him holding a gift.  They are all about a foot tall, flat and harder to find than I eexpected.  They're all inside too, so I would ask if I was close and some were more helpful than others.  The one at uniqlo is upstairs and they were working on the escalator, it was getting hotter out and I was done with people so I guessed on it.  Also didn't find the one at wolfgang express, I think ot eas in the actual line area which isn't smart with a place like that.  Most were just up high.

You get a button, nothing exciting.  One of the blogs, not the dis, posted it on twitter today.  I'll try and find it tomorrow night of I remember.  It would have been better if I'd started when I got there instead of on my way out so I did have to go to a few places twice.  And it forces you onto the christmas tree trail to find one.  The trees just aren't that exciting this year and did I mention the heat and there's no shade on the trail.

It would be fun for kids or adults, I put myself in a spot to not enjoy it as much.


----------



## pattyw

PrincessP said:


> @afan’s note about DS socks reminds me I just saw a 12 days of Christmas Socks box....like an Advent calendar at Kohl’s last week.  They had Mickey / Minnie 90th themed box and a Nightmare Before Christmas themed box of 12 pairs of socks. Cute!
> 
> And I want to hear more about the Stitch Hunt, too!



Ooh- I'll have to check it out! I have Kohl's cash that kicks in later this week!

Gina- your villa is amazing! We thought our 1BR villa was very nice, but tiny in comparison to a 2BR. 

Loving those socks you bought!! Where are those from? I'm looking to buy my DS's and DS's fiancee some unique socks for Christmas.  

Can't wait to hear about Gatorland!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Oh it lost my reply  
Basically I was saying how I love the extra space you get at SVR. Although this vacation we are staying 1 week at Disney we then move to Windsor Hills for the rest of our stay so we can spread out. As you know our daughter is joining us for the last week so she'll have her own bedroom and bathroom. Not sure if I mentioned it, but our niece who moved to Saratoga Springs recently is also flying down to join us for a few days too  so we'll have a week by ourselves, 4 nights with our family (2 youngsters in tow) and the last week with our daughter 
Looking forward to your next update Gina.


----------



## Penguinempress

Ok, the pukefest is my worst nightmare come true. People throwing up is my worst fear so I have nightmares about being stuck on a plane where someone vomits and I can't go anywhere to escape from it. I'm appalled that the family didn't even apologize (to you or the flight crew). After a start like that, at least the trip has nowhere to go but up!

Your villa looks great - so much space! Gatorland is always a lot of fun, I love its kitschy feel and it's a nice laid back change from the big parks.


----------



## PrincessP

pattyw said:


> Ooh- I'll have to check it out! I have Kohl's cash that kicks in later this week!
> 
> Gina- your villa is amazing! We thought our 1BR villa was very nice, but tiny in comparison to a 2BR.
> 
> Loving those socks you bought!! Where are those from? I'm looking to buy my DS's and DS's fiancee some unique socks for Christmas.
> 
> Can't wait to hear about Gatorland!



Gina and Patty - The socks were in the juniors (young ladies) section at Kohl’s!  Hope you find them.


----------



## afan

Stitch - https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/1061697758166466564  The button is the circle part on the cover of the hunt book.


----------



## pigletgirl

Glad to see you've kicked off your trip report!

I have to say, the puke fest made me giggle! I cannot even imagine the smell. Oh lord!! I bet you were grateful to be on the ground!


----------



## afan

Canadian friends I need some suggestions please.  I think I need to make a day trip to Vancouver for Timmy's, Boston Pizza and Lauderee macarons along with some potential xmas shopping.  I know I have to go downtown for Lauderee which is fine, I think it's on/near Robson st which at least gives me some window shopping.

I only need to shop for my mom and the dogs and the only thing I can think of is a new washable gym bag since she's mentioned looking for one.  Xmas decor is also good.  Then I'll find something we can go do for another gift, a play or something.

I normally hit up the same mall in Surrey but I think it's time to try somewhere new and closer to dt.  Any suggestions?  Or stores near you that are good that are also in the Van area? 

I'm good going up to Richmond and over to Langely, though I prefer to avoid the bridge toll.  Maybe I should finally check out the stores on the Van side of the bridge by hard rock.  

I have a nexxus card and know more than one way over the border and can generally get around fairly well with my old fashion paper map or gps   really I just want to eat up there but figure I need to add the shopping so people don't think I'm totally nuts


----------



## bankr63

@afan you might get better input just posting this same question on the Canadian forum.  Many of the Canadians that follow along with Gina are more easterly.  It's been quite a few years since my last trip to Van, but I do remember that Robson was fun for shopping and dining; I used to enjoy staying at the Shangri-La Hotel a couple of blocks off Robson.  I did really enjoy the funky shopping on Granville Island as well; should be lots of unique Christmas gifts there.  I used to have responsibility for an office in Burnaby, so I would visit there from time to time, but nothing really stands out to me as memorable for shopping around Burnaby.


----------



## afan

bankr63 said:


> @afan you might get better input just posting this same question on the Canadian forum.  Many of the Canadians that follow along with Gina are more easterly.  It's been quite a few years since my last trip to Van, but I do remember that Robson was fun for shopping and dining; I used to enjoy staying at the Shangri-La Hotel a couple of blocks off Robson.  I did really enjoy the funky shopping on Granville Island as well; should be lots of unique Christmas gifts there.  I used to have responsibility for an office in Burnaby, so I would visit there from time to time, but nothing really stands out to me as memorable for shopping around Burnaby.



I had forgotten about Granville, I haven't been there since HS.  I'll have to look it up to see what's there and if I can park in one spot and use the lightrail to get around.

I'm not necessarily looking for Van specific places to go but chain stores I don't know about.  Chapters, walmart, sears and the bay along with roots are the only one's I'm aware of.


----------



## bobbie68

Hi Gina I am so glad I am catching up on your report. Your report is getting me excited for my trip in June.. I am sorry about that puke fest. You held it together great! I am not surprised that the parents didn't acknowledge anything. I am glad  that you and Steve made it through. Nice to see that you got to share the flight with some friends.

I love the pics of Vistana and can't wait for more. I did reserve a 2 BR at Vistana but I didn't put any requests for location. I will contact them and see if I can note something now then follow up a few weeks before we leave. 

I am writing down all the restaurants that you put up on your report. I needed some ideas for off site around there. Thanks so much! 

Looking forward to more of your report.



pigletto said:


> You have no idea how excited your pictures are making me for our March trip.
> I haven’t been to Vistana since late 2014, and I had forgotten how pretty it was. We are supposed to be in a Fountains Villa. I’m really hoping we are , and I would just love one of those top floor villas with the vaulted ceilings.
> Looking forward to seeing what Gatorland was like.



I hear you, we will be arriving at Vistana and doing Discovery Cove, Sea World and Aquatica in June for my daughter's graduation gift. This will be our first time there


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

afan said:


> Stitch's hunt is at DS at mostly Disney owned spots.  They tell you what places you have to look for him holding a gift.  They are all about a foot tall, flat and harder to find than I eexpected.  They're all inside too, so I would ask if I was close and some were more helpful than others.  The one at uniqlo is upstairs and they were working on the escalator, it was getting hotter out and I was done with people so I guessed on it.  Also didn't find the one at wolfgang express, I think ot eas in the actual line area which isn't smart with a place like that.  Most were just up high.
> 
> You get a button, nothing exciting.  One of the blogs, not the dis, posted it on twitter today.  I'll try and find it tomorrow night of I remember.  It would have been better if I'd started when I got there instead of on my way out so I did have to go to a few places twice.  And it forces you onto the christmas tree trail to find one.  The trees just aren't that exciting this year and did I mention the heat and there's no shade on the trail.
> 
> It would be fun for kids or adults, I put myself in a spot to not enjoy it as much.



That actually sounds kinda fun.  If you're just going to tour around Disney Springs anyway, you might as well get a button out of it!  And along the way, you might discover something new you've never seen before.



pattyw said:


> Ooh- I'll have to check it out! I have Kohl's cash that kicks in later this week!
> 
> Gina- your villa is amazing! We thought our 1BR villa was very nice, but tiny in comparison to a 2BR.
> 
> Loving those socks you bought!! Where are those from? I'm looking to buy my DS's and DS's fiancee some unique socks for Christmas.
> 
> Can't wait to hear about Gatorland!



Those socks are from Kohls .  They are on sale 3/$10.....and there's an extra 20% off this weekend, so its a great time to stock up!  One of every print .



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Oh it lost my reply
> Basically I was saying how I love the extra space you get at SVR. Although this vacation we are staying 1 week at Disney we then move to Windsor Hills for the rest of our stay so we can spread out. As you know our daughter is joining us for the last week so she'll have her own bedroom and bathroom. Not sure if I mentioned it, but our niece who moved to Saratoga Springs recently is also flying down to join us for a few days too  so we'll have a week by ourselves, 4 nights with our family (2 youngsters in tow) and the last week with our daughter
> Looking forward to your next update Gina.



Wow, you are going to have EVERYONE together for Christmas!    You must be so delighted!

We are definitely spoiled by all the space of a timeshare villa.  It makes hotels stays feel VERY cramped!!



Penguinempress said:


> Ok, the pukefest is my worst nightmare come true. People throwing up is my worst fear so I have nightmares about being stuck on a plane where someone vomits and I can't go anywhere to escape from it. I'm appalled that the family didn't even apologize (to you or the flight crew). After a start like that, at least the trip has nowhere to go but up!
> 
> Your villa looks great - so much space! Gatorland is always a lot of fun, I love its kitschy feel and it's a nice laid back change from the big parks.



There is just something hard to take about vomit, isn't there?  Bodily fluids of any kind are pretty awful, but puke is in a special category of awful .

Gatorland always keeps us giggling.....we just love their signs.  Apparently we share their silly sense of humor .



PrincessP said:


> Gina and Patty - The socks were in the juniors (young ladies) section at Kohl’s!  Hope you find them.



I love Kohls!!  My favorite US store!!



pigletgirl said:


> Glad to see you've kicked off your trip report!
> 
> I have to say, the puke fest made me giggle! I cannot even imagine the smell. Oh lord!! I bet you were grateful to be on the ground!



Yes, I couldn't get off that darn plane fast enough .  Pretty sure everyone sitting within smelling area was equally as relieved to breathe some fresh air!  



afan said:


> Canadian friends I need some suggestions please.  I think I need to make a day trip to Vancouver for Timmy's, Boston Pizza and Lauderee macarons along with some potential xmas shopping.  I know I have to go downtown for Lauderee which is fine, I think it's on/near Robson st which at least gives me some window shopping.
> 
> I only need to shop for my mom and the dogs and the only thing I can think of is a new washable gym bag since she's mentioned looking for one.  Xmas decor is also good.  Then I'll find something we can go do for another gift, a play or something.
> 
> I normally hit up the same mall in Surrey but I think it's time to try somewhere new and closer to dt.  Any suggestions?  Or stores near you that are good that are also in the Van area?
> 
> I'm good going up to Richmond and over to Langely, though I prefer to avoid the bridge toll.  Maybe I should finally check out the stores on the Van side of the bridge by hard rock.
> 
> I have a nexxus card and know more than one way over the border and can generally get around fairly well with my old fashion paper map or gps   really I just want to eat up there but figure I need to add the shopping so people don't think I'm totally nuts



I don't think you're nuts at all.  I'd drive across the border just for fresh butter tarts! 



bankr63 said:


> @afan you might get better input just posting this same question on the Canadian forum.  Many of the Canadians that follow along with Gina are more easterly.  It's been quite a few years since my last trip to Van, but I do remember that Robson was fun for shopping and dining; I used to enjoy staying at the Shangri-La Hotel a couple of blocks off Robson.  I did really enjoy the funky shopping on Granville Island as well; should be lots of unique Christmas gifts there.  I used to have responsibility for an office in Burnaby, so I would visit there from time to time, but nothing really stands out to me as memorable for shopping around Burnaby.



@bankr63 , is there any place you HAVEN'T been?

Posting on the Canadian board is a great idea .  The west coast locals would be able to give out loads of good shopping and dining advice.



afan said:


> I had forgotten about Granville, I haven't been there since HS.  I'll have to look it up to see what's there and if I can park in one spot and use the lightrail to get around.
> 
> I'm not necessarily looking for Van specific places to go but chain stores I don't know about.  Chapters, walmart, sears and the bay along with roots are the only one's I'm aware of.



I was going to suggest Roots, but you already have that planned.

Make sure you enjoy some poutine!  Also....Hawkins Cheezies, butter tarts (yes, they deserve a second mention), Nanaimo Bars, Gravol (better than dramamine in our humble opinion).  



bobbie68 said:


> Hi Gina I am so glad I am catching up on your report. Your report is getting me excited for my trip in June.. I am sorry about that puke fest. You held it together great! I am not surprised that the parents didn't acknowledge anything. I am glad  that you and Steve made it through. Nice to see that you got to share the flight with some friends.
> 
> I love the pics of Vistana and can't wait for more. I did reserve a 2 BR at Vistana but I didn't put any requests for location. I will contact them and see if I can note something now then follow up a few weeks before we leave.
> 
> I am writing down all the restaurants that you put up on your report. I needed some ideas for off site around there. Thanks so much!
> 
> Looking forward to more of your report.
> I hear you, we will be arriving at Vistana and doing Discovery Cove, Sea World and Aquatica in June for my daughter's graduation gift. This will be our first time there



Glad to have you following along!    This is definitely the trip report for you......I'll be covering all of your June activities before we wrap this up.  Hopefully it will be helpful in your planing .  Please feel free to ask any questions along the way!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Saturday, October 27th:  Gatorland*

Because we are early risers by nature, we were up much sooner than we would have liked to have been . Sleeping in is difficult on vacation when we don't get much practice in doing so throughout regular day-to-day life. So, not surprisingly,  we had plenty of time to have a good breakfast before heading to Gatorland.  We opted to dine that morning at Cracker Barrel:  a restaurant that we enjoy but one that we don't have convenient to our home in Michigan. Pretty much the only time we end up eating there is if we are heading to or from Toledo for any reason. Then, it's generally dinner, and not breakfast.






Most likely because it was a weekend, we had to wait a few minutes for a table. The restaurant was super busy but the staff were working efficiently to get guests seated once a table became available. We browsed around the store for maybe 5 to 10 minutes before our name was called.....not super long.  By the time we were done eating and on our way OUT of the restaurant, there was a literal swarm of folks who were waiting to be seated....so maybe being somewhat earlybirds was actually a GOOD thing .






It took us a while to decide what wanted to eat. Their breakfast menu is pretty diverse and there were a lot of choices that sounded really good. Steve ended up selecting the pork chops meal, and chose eggs and hash Brown casserole as his 2 sides. His meal also came with fresh biscuits, enough for us both to share.  He also requested a side of country gravy......I'm not a fan, but he LOVES it.






I had chosen French toast. 






That entree also came with eggs and breakfast meat, which I chose scrambled and bacon. Portion sizes in both cases were definitely ample.






We both opted for coffee to drink.

I have to say, my French toast fell a bit......short . It was not that it wasn't edible, but it was surprisingly _bland_. I guess I assumed that they would use cinnamon in the egg mixture (that's generally how I thought French toast was ALWAYS cooked ) but there was no flavoring at all . The syrup that they provied was also strangely lacking in taste.  My eggs, on the other hand were done perfectly, as was the bacon (crisp...exactly how I like it).  That French toast, though, was unremarkable ... and had me wishing I had ordered the pancakes.    As far as Steve's meal went, he very much enjoyed his pork chops and accompaniments so my entree was the only item to let us down.  He did mention that *I* would not have liked the hash brown casserole:  apparently he could taste the sour cream in it (ew, gross).  He, on the other hand, quite likes sour cream.....so it was a win in his books.  






Service was great, and the atmosphere is always comfortable and welcoming at Cracker Barrel, so while it wasn't the best breakfast I had ever had it wasn't a total bust, either.   I would just definitely choose a different menu item next time.

We covered the bill, browsed around the gift shop for a little bit longer, then headed off to our destination for the day:  it was time to get "Gatored".


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Saturday, October 27th:  Gatorland Day, continued*

We hadn't been to Gatorland in almost 8 years:  our last visit was in December 2012, and while we enjoyed it immensely on that Christmas trip (where we split the day between Gatorland and an air boat ride for a full "Gator Day"), for some reason we had never made it back for a repeat.  We were both excited to see how the park had changed (or not changed) over such a lengthy span of time, and also how a different season (autumn versus winter) would affect the overall experience.






Being a Saturday, and the fact that the weather was simply spectacular.....warm but not hot, no humidity, and sunshine with errant clouds.....we kind of figured the park would be busy with locals as well as tourists.  We didn't expect thick crowds, per se.....not like you'd find at the major theme parks, anyway....but we definitely didn't think we'd have the attraction to ourselves, either.  We were pretty much spot on with that crowd prediction, too .

We stopped for the obligatory photo in front of the iconic gator mouth at the entrance to the park.  This was attempt number 7? 8? because some folks apparently have a problem waiting their turn  and kept walking behind us.  Seriously, people!! 






We had pre-purchased our admission at a tidy discount through Tickets At Work, a program offered to all employees at Steve's firm.  By purchasing them online through TAW, we saved about $8 per person versus gate prices, and of course parking was free.  They had a bit of an issue figuring out how to put those specific pre-purchased tickets into their system, but the gate agent was quick to call in someone to assist so our wait was minimal.  We opted to add on an in park experience, "Adventure Hour", while we were at the front gates so we paid for that and received instructions on where and when to meet.  She handed us our receipt, wished us a great day in the park, and we were on our way for our gator fun! 






There are alligators big and small literally everywhere you look once you are inside those main gates:  you need not worry about having to search for them.  And on this sunshiny warm morning (which followed cool nighttime temperatures), they were eager to stretch out and soak up all the sun those scaly bodies could absorb .






I absolutely love their signs .   Be sure to take a moment to read some of them, like the one above.  Their silly sense of humor still always has a ring of truth about it.

For the first little while, we just strolled around and marveled at all those little faces (and, in some cases, massive jaws) that were regarding us as intently as we were regarding _them_.  






Near the entrance, the gators were grouped by age:  these little darlings were some of the young'uns at between 2 and 4 years old.  I suppose they'd seem "big" if you ran across them in a natural area outside of the Gatorland gates, but here....after passing the MASSIVE gators in the water just a few yards away.....they seemed like cute and cuddly babies .  I wouldn't want to test that theory, though .  Pretty sure their teeth would still pack a nasty punch!






After checking out some of the gators near the front of the park, we decided to head toward the breeding marsh.  On the way, we passed the train station:  park guests have the option of adding on unlimited train rides to their admission for a small fee ($2.50 per person, if I remember correctly).  











We had rode the train on our first visit 8 years prior, and while it would definitely appeal to those with young children, we didn't feel the need or desire to ride it a second time.   We did, however, get a smile from the sign posted at the railway crossing:






#truth !! 

*Much more Gatorland yet to come!




*


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Shame about the French toast but the rest looks lovely. You can see from the picture there is no cinnamon. Love the last picture of Steve. In all honesty when you said it was 8 years ago you last visited I thought really...... have I been reading Gina's reports for that long! It doesn't really seem that long ago


----------



## I-4Bound

I used to love the Cracker Barrel, but it seems like their quality has diminished over the past few years. I do still love their  Cornbread, though. I am enjoying the Gatorland write up. We have quite a few alligators where I live, so I don't know if I would pay money to see them!


----------



## bobbie68

Hi Gina thanks and I will ask any questions I need too. I was thinking that this trip report will be exactly what I need to help plan. I am interested in Gator Land also, I have heard good things about it. I won't make it there this trip but will put it in the idea basket.


----------



## Penguinempress

While I agree that Gatorland's train isn't a must do, I do hope you tried the new swamp buggy ride. It's silly but a lot of fun!


----------



## Joanna71985

I need to visit Gatorland someday! I still have never gone


----------



## Tksolomom

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Shame about the French toast but the rest looks lovely. You can see from the picture there is no cinnamon. Love the last picture of Steve. In all honesty when you said it was 8 years ago you last visited I thought really...... have I been reading Gina's reports for that long! It doesn't really seem that long ago


That is so funny. Our family always has savoury French toast with butter and salt and pepper and spices. Cinnamon, yuck.


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I love Kohls!! My favorite US store!!



Yep- love Kohl's!!  I have some Kohl's cash to spend this weekend!!

Love the Gatorland pictures! We've never been there! We're not gator fans(they are terrifying!!), but I think we'd enjoy a visit nonetheless. Seems like a fun place!


----------



## pigletgirl

Gatorland looks like it would be right up my kids alley. I would imagine it's a half day park?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Shame about the French toast but the rest looks lovely. You can see from the picture there is no cinnamon. Love the last picture of Steve. In all honesty when you said it was 8 years ago you last visited I thought really...... have I been reading Gina's reports for that long! It doesn't really seem that long ago



I know!  Hard to believe our first Orlando trip was almost 10 years ago .  As the old saying goes, time flies when you're having fun .



I-4Bound said:


> I used to love the Cracker Barrel, but it seems like their quality has diminished over the past few years. I do still love their  Cornbread, though. I am enjoying the Gatorland write up. We have quite a few alligators where I live, so I don't know if I would pay money to see them!



I'm not sure I've ever had their corn bread .  Always their biscuits!

I can totally see Gatorland holding little to no appeal for those from the southern states.....we feel the same way about Blizzard Beach (why would we want to go somewhere "snowy" ... even fake snowy! ...  when we  have way too much of the real thing?).  Definitely not too many gators in our neck of the woods, though one was recently discovered in Lake Michigan:

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...ator-lake-michigan-chicago-suburb/1567864002/

Pretty sure he wasn't there "naturally", though .



bobbie68 said:


> Hi Gina thanks and I will ask any questions I need too. I was thinking that this trip report will be exactly what I need to help plan. I am interested in Gator Land also, I have heard good things about it. I won't make it there this trip but will put it in the idea basket.



Gatorland is a fun park day without the chaos of the bigger theme parks.  Definitely keep it as a possibility for a future trip .  It's worth a visit!



Penguinempress said:


> While I agree that Gatorland's train isn't a must do, I do hope you tried the new swamp buggy ride. It's silly but a lot of fun!



We didn't do the swamp buggy this time.....I asked Steve if he was interested, but we did the Adventure Hour instead.  Sounds like we have a reason to go back again, then .



Joanna71985 said:


> I need to visit Gatorland someday! I still have never gone



Really?  Grab those fun friends of yours and plan a visit!  It's a cute day out .  Though living in Florida, gators aren't really novel to you, either, like they are to us.



Tksolomom said:


> That is so funny. Our family always has savoury French toast with butter and salt and pepper and spices. Cinnamon, yuck.



I've never heard of it being served savory before .  Perhaps its a regional delicacy?  Maybe I should have skipped the syrup and tried it your way!



pattyw said:


> Yep- love Kohl's!!  I have some Kohl's cash to spend this weekend!!
> 
> Love the Gatorland pictures! We've never been there! We're not gator fans(they are terrifying!!), but I think we'd enjoy a visit nonetheless. Seems like a fun place!



Patty, did you get your socks??  I hope so!

I'm poised to drop some serious $$$ when Kohl's Black Friday sale starts tomorrow .  I plan to be up early to get my order in before I go to work!

Gatorland has helped me learn to appreciate those jawsome creatures.  I've always been quite fascinated by them, though, and am incredibly intrigued by their behavior.   You'll have to give the park a try sometime!



pigletgirl said:


> Gatorland looks like it would be right up my kids alley. I would imagine it's a half day park?



Depending on the season you visit, you could probably make it a fairly full day if you wanted .   They have some fun features that kids would love to spend some significant time in:  a water/splash pad, the train rides (which are unlimited when you purchase a ride pass), a petting zoo, and several really great shows.  Add in the gator areas and you could easily spend 6 hours if you wanted.  There's more to enjoy there than you think!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Saturday, October 27th: Gatorland, continued*

Just around the bend from the train station is the Breeding Marsh.  We couldn't think of a better place for a leisurely stroll on such a splendid fall day.






The breeding marsh is a large, natural area that is chock full of mature gators.  There ain't no teeny cuties here:  these are the Big Daddy's (and their leading ladies).....and due to their size, they're wonderfully easy to spot.






The breeding marsh an oddly beautiful place:  the peace and tranquility of the marsh is a strange contrast to the danger that lurks on either side of the wooden walkway.  











Unlike on an air boat tour, where you have to have a keen eye to spot alligators who are doing their best to camouflage their existence), no binoculars or keen eyes are needed here:  this is "home" to these scaly residents, and they are relaxed and unafraid of the visitors who pass through their natural environment.  






Some were in the water.  Some lounged on the muddy banks.  Some stretched leisurely in the sun.   All of them were humbling-ly huge.











In the middle of the marsh, there is a multi-level look-out tower where you can climb the stairs to the top for some pretty spectacular views.  






Some would even say it's a "Bird's Eye View".  Just ask this guy! 






The park offers a ziplining experience which Steve would have loved to have done, but alas....he exceeded the maximum weight limit (which, I believe, is 250 pounds).  While he didn't get to zipline, we did get to a great view of one of the tracks from the look-out tower:  as you can see, it runs straight over the breeding marsh.  I suppose that's a GREAT reason not to exceed the max weight limit! 






A quick check of the time after we finished our stroll through the marsh noted that the Gator Wrestlin' Show would soon be starting.  We made a quick pit stop at the rest rooms, then headed into the seating area to find a place to sit.






The show was well attended ..... lots of guests were excited to see some gator action! ..... but we found some decent seats on one of the benches.  Our timing was perfect:  we had less than 10 minutes to wait before the "wrestlin' "  began.






The two fellas that ran this show were hilarious.  Their jokes were endless and rolled off their tongues with ease.  The show opened with them selecting a young guest from the audience to select the gator who they would wrestle.....and that young lad picked the biggest one he could find.

During the show, the Gator Wrestler managed to pull the selected alligator from the pool and bring him onto the sandy show area.  While it seemed at times he might just lose a hand to those giant jaws, within a few minutes he was happily perched on Mr. Gator's back:  keeping a firm grip on those mighty jaws, of course .






As he "wrestled" Mr. Gator, he shared all kinds of gator facts and knowledge that I'm sure would be very helpful if we ever found ourselves face to face with one of these massive creatures.  We learned about their teeth:






....their eyes (did you know you can poke their eyes into their heads and not hurt them?  Not to be tried at home, of course ) and even how to put an alligator to sleep.  Just roll it over on its back and voila!  Easy peasy .

*Still much more Gatorland to come!*


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

So sorry there was such a long break between entries!  It's been a crazy week....we had a special event at work on Friday that kept me busy preparing in the days ahead, and then at the office until after 9 pm on the day of .   I have been playing catch-up all weekend, and made it my mission to get up my Christmas tree.  

I worked until after 9:30 last night getting an electric train artfully arranged under the tree, only to awake to find that these two hellions had completely annihilated the track, the trees......everything but the tree  (thank God at least something was still intact ).  






I wasn't sure if I should laugh or cry .  Then I caught site of their feeding area in the dining room.......to where apparently they had chased a wayward log from the train set, and while in hot pursuit of said log managed to upset their water dish.  My floor was soaked .  And there they sat, in the middle of the chaos, with the wide-eyed innocence  that only two guilty felines can possess.






I ended up packing up the remnants of the electric train.  Wish me luck that the tree doesn't suffer a similar fate overnight tonight!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Saturday, October 27th: Gatorland, continued




*

After the show, guests had the opportunity (for an additional cost) to go inside the enclosure and have their photo taken while sitting on one of those big ol' gators.  Steve had done this on our first visit to the park many moons ago, and had no real inclination to repeat it.  Been there, done that, maybe?   So we navigated our way through the crowd that had gathered for that purpose and made our way back out into the park.  We had much more yet to see.

We stopped by the crocodile enclosure to learn a little about the alligator's close cousin.











These animals were MASSIVE .  And very sedate......not sure if they are all that way by nature, or just lulled into a hypnotic state by all that warm sunshine .  They were so still, one would have wondered if they were actually real.  While we didn't see the aggressiveness that the signage attested to, we certainly believed it was possible .   They definitely have size......and some incredibly toothy jaws.....on their side.

After meandering around a little more, we noticed that it was time to start heading over to the meeting place for Adventure Hour.  We braked for another rest room pit stop on the way, then arrived at the designated spot which was located across from the train station and adjacent to the entrance to the Breeding Marsh.






We were slightly ahead of the Gatorland crew who hosts this particular activity, but a few other participants had arrived before we did.  We couldn't help but notice the soundless group on the other side of the fence that was slowly making their way in our direction .






Within a few minutes, a young and friendly Gatorland staffer arrived to check each guest against their master participant list.  She assigned each person to one of two groups, A and B, and distributed each participant a clear disposable glove.  Steve and I were in the "A" group, which meant we'd be among the first people to go beyond that fence and get up close & personal with those massive beasts.  So exciting!! 






Two young men in Gatorland uniforms arrived shortly after we had been sorted and organized by the first staffer, and they began their introduction to the Adventure Hour Experience.  They explained that we would be taken in small groups to the other side of the protective fence, where we would be face to face with some of the largest alligators in the park without any kind of barriers or fences.  We would be provided with large chunks of raw meat to feed those amazing creatures and were directed to wear the disposable glove on whatever hand we would be picking and throwing with.  Each participant would be permitted three hunks of meat to throw, and once everyone in our group had their feeding opportunity, we would have a chance to have pictures taken with the gators.   Some basic safety precautions were reviewed, most significant of which was to not go beyond a certain point on the shore: they literally drew a line in the dirt with one of their sticks so we'd have a visual of the "STOP" point.  They assured us that they had their sticks ready to deal with any gator who may become aggressive, but made sure we knew that that was unlikely if we all followed the respectful guidelines that they had laid out for us.   Without further adieu, it was time to feed some gators!!!






I cannot even explain how exhilarating it was to be THIS CLOSE to these unbelievable animals.  Seriously amazing.






The chunks of meat were kept in a large cooler that we could just reach into and help ourselves from.  The gators clearly enjoyed this snack and while they may seem slow and lazy, let me assure you that they have amazing reflexes and caught those meaty bites like pros.  Not a single bloody drop went to waste.






We were given lots of opportunity to snap photos while we were side-by-side with our gator friends.  The Gatorland animal staff kept a watchful eye on their toothy charges so we could turn our backs with confidence.  Well, as much confidence as one can with some deadly hunters (who were still feeling a little peckish ) just a few feet away .






Gatorland also provided a photographer to capture family or group photos.  While these pictures were not included with the experience (Adventure Hour cost an additional $10 per person on top of regular park admission), they were available for purchase if desired.  A couple of different signs were provided, and they allowed each group to select which one they wished to use.  






Photo options included both prints and/or digital, though they weren't available for about an hour after the conclusion of the experience.  We opted for the digital copy on a Gatorland USB ($20).  I believe that any additional photos taken in the park could have been added to the USB for around $10 each.

This was a seriously fun and very cool add-on .  I believe it was $5.00 to feed the alligators at the front of the park (dangling hot dogs on a fishing pole down into the enclosures and allowing the small gators to chomp them off), but this was WAY cooler.  How many other places can a person have this opportunity? (in a safe way, that is)

A group was eventually swapped out for B group, and we disposed of our gloves and headed back into the park for more fun.  We still had lots to explore!  

*More Gatorland coming up . *  But first, your up-to-date weather report :


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Patty, did you get your socks?? I hope so!



Yes! Got a few cute pairs!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> And there they sat, in the middle of the chaos, with the wide-eyed innocence that only two guilty felines can possess.



Not those two little angels in the picture!! Steve must have done it and tried to blame the cats!! 

Every so often, we wake up to dry cat food all over the place! Must have been some game of tag in the middle of the night!

Just love your Gatorland pictures!! 

Eek- no zip lining for me! 

The gators were smiling, too in the pictures!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Well Gatotorland seems to be a hit, not sure about getting that close to all those hungry gators  love the weather report, we always say it's probably best just to look out of the window!

As for the cats, I hope they were reprimanded after their naughty escapade...... but have a feeling they weren't in too much trouble


----------



## scottishgirl1

Love that weather report!!  I know how you feel about turning your  back on the gators. I remember it well even though it must have been about 10 years ago!! Our kids were about 8, 7 and 6 at the time and we were kind of thinking, was this really a good idea


----------



## verleniahall

You are braver than me!!


----------



## bankr63

Ha!  My mom has that same AccuWeather weather report.  Accurately reporting since 1,000,000 BC...

Great gator shots.  We really have to go there one of these trips.  Still, these things we haven't done yet provide plenty of reasons to keep going back!

Oh, and BTW, re your last question. There are lots of places I've never been, never been across the pond at all.  But I have traveled a lot in North America, and a little in South America.  Looking forward to seeing more of the world once retirement comes along.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

WOW...that close to those gators.  Yikes   the daughter and I did a gator swamp river boat ride tour after our cruise before we headed to the hotel.  We didn't get to feed the gators lol.  I don't know I would be brave enough to do that!!  They had massive gators there as well.  Some were wild...others were not.  It is unnerving to see them and their sheer size.  Love the pictures from feeding them!!!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pattyw said:


> Yes! Got a few cute pairs!
> 
> Not those two little angels in the picture!! Steve must have done it and tried to blame the cats!!
> 
> Every so often, we wake up to dry cat food all over the place! Must have been some game of tag in the middle of the night!
> 
> Just love your Gatorland pictures!!
> 
> Eek- no zip lining for me!
> 
> The gators were smiling, too in the pictures!



I like the concept of zip lining, and think it would be a really great rush.....but I'm pretty sure the heights would be an insurmountable personal obstacle for me.  I'm terrified of heights.    Probably because, as a short girl, I've lived my entire life so close to the ground .

As for those rascally cats.....I couldn't have been mad at them if I tried .   I am pretty certain they know they have mommy wrapped around their little paws.



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Well Gatotorland seems to be a hit, not sure about getting that close to all those hungry gators  love the weather report, we always say it's probably best just to look out of the window!
> 
> As for the cats, I hope they were reprimanded after their naughty escapade...... but have a feeling they weren't in too much trouble



Nope, try as I might, I just cant scold those sweet babies.    Even with my living room in chaos, the train set blown to pieces, and my hardwood floors soaking wet, it was still up roariously funny .  Perhaps I just have a sick sense of humor?  



scottishgirl1 said:


> Love that weather report!!  I know how you feel about turning your  back on the gators. I remember it well even though it must have been about 10 years ago!! Our kids were about 8, 7 and 6 at the time and we were kind of thinking, was this really a good idea



One of the gator dudes almost gave me a heart attack. As Steve was taking my picture, he reached out with his stick and poked the back of my lower leg. As he did so, he screamed OH MY GOD  RUN!   

I think I almost peed my pants  .   I thought sure I was gator bait .

He, on the other hand, got his laugh for the day .



verleniahall said:


> You are braver than me!!



 I will try most anything at least once. Unless it involves high places or being spun around. Gators?   I am totally OK with those.  Roller coasters, on the other hand......



bankr63 said:


> Ha!  My mom has that same AccuWeather weather report.  Accurately reporting since 1,000,000 BC...
> 
> Great gator shots.  We really have to go there one of these trips.  Still, these things we haven't done yet provide plenty of reasons to keep going back!
> 
> Oh, and BTW, re your last question. There are lots of places I've never been, never been across the pond at all.  But I have traveled a lot in North America, and a little in South America.  Looking forward to seeing more of the world once retirement comes along.



You have never been to Gatorland yet? Definitely give it a try someday when you have a day at your disposal. If you enjoy gators at all, you'll enjoy that park. It's definitely novel for us northerners.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> WOW...that close to those gators.  Yikes   the daughter and I did a gator swamp river boat ride tour after our cruise before we headed to the hotel.  We didn't get to feed the gators lol.  I don't know I would be brave enough to do that!!  They had massive gators there as well.  Some were wild...others were not.  It is unnerving to see them and their sheer size.  Love the pictures from feeding them!!!!



Do you remember which airboat tour you did? We have done tours with 2 different companies now, Wild Willy's airboats and also with Wild Florida. Both were excellent. Nothing like seeing gators in their natural environment!


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> One of the gator dudes almost gave me a heart attack. As Steve was taking my picture, he reached out with his stick and poked the back of my lower leg. As he did so, he screamed OH MY GOD RUN!
> 
> I think I almost peed my pants  . I thought sure I was gator bait .
> 
> He, on the other hand, got his laugh for the day .



Oh My!! That is so bad of him!! Funny now, but geez I think I'd have been out cold! 
So- did you run? or just freeze??


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Just stumbled upon your trip report tonight - yay! Thanks for sharing . We live nearby a Cracker Barrel restaurant but STILL tend to visit them while on vacation haha! Your condo looks so spacious & wonderful, love it! We also enjoy extra space rather than being in a cramped hotel/motel room. Looking forward to reading more!!! 

ETA: We're so hooked on the CB hash brown casserole, we actually make it at home lol!


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Really?  Grab those fun friends of yours and plan a visit!  It's a cute day out .  Though living in Florida, gators aren't really novel to you, either, like they are to us.



While I do like gators (I watch them at SW and BG), my big draw would be the birds 




Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> So sorry there was such a long break between entries!  It's been a crazy week....we had a special event at work on Friday that kept me busy preparing in the days ahead, and then at the office until after 9 pm on the day of .   I have been playing catch-up all weekend, and made it my mission to get up my Christmas tree.
> 
> I worked until after 9:30 last night getting an electric train artfully arranged under the tree, only to awake to find that these two hellions had completely annihilated the track, the trees......everything but the tree  (thank God at least something was still intact ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure if I should laugh or cry .  Then I caught site of their feeding area in the dining room.......to where apparently they had chased a wayward log from the train set, and while in hot pursuit of said log managed to upset their water dish.  My floor was soaked .  And there they sat, in the middle of the chaos, with the wide-eyed innocence  that only two guilty felines can possess.



I still can't help laughing at that picture! They both have such innocent-looking faces (like they are saying "who, me??")


----------



## bankr63

Ah yes, our kitties.

The Egyptians used to worship cats as gods.

The cats have not forgotten...


The "Who, me?" look on Dash's face is priceless.  At least I think that's Dash under the tree?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pattyw said:


> Oh My!! That is so bad of him!! Funny now, but geez I think I'd have been out cold!
> So- did you run? or just freeze??



When the gator dudes yell RUN, I run first and ask questions later .  My rapid response generated some hearty belly laughs from both the Gatorland guys AND Steve (who was apparently in on their little joke......shame on them all!  ).  



halfpintpeggy said:


> Just stumbled upon your trip report tonight - yay! Thanks for sharing . We live nearby a Cracker Barrel restaurant but STILL tend to visit them while on vacation haha! Your condo looks so spacious & wonderful, love it! We also enjoy extra space rather than being in a cramped hotel/motel room. Looking forward to reading more!!!
> 
> ETA: We're so hooked on the CB hash brown casserole, we actually make it at home lol!



Welcome to the thread, @halfpintpeggy !  Glad to have you reading along!

Does your recipe for the hash brown casserole have sour cream as one of the ingredients?  I would love to try to make my own version if I could figure out a good substitute for the sour cream.



Joanna71985 said:


> While I do like gators (I watch them at SW and BG), my big draw would be the birds
> 
> I still can't help laughing at that picture! They both have such innocent-looking faces (like they are saying "who, me??")



The birds at Gatorland are cool, but there are definitely not enough of them at the park to warrant a visit just based on birds.  They're a feature of the park, for sure, but not a main focus.  I have a few pics to share in the upcoming entry(ies) .

Poor Dash has a perpetual look of wide-eyed innocence .  There isn't a mean bone in that kitty's body...he's just a pure and sweet spirit.  Violet is determined to achieve world domination, but Dash is all about snacks and cuddles .  Any trouble he manages to find is usually totally by accident!



bankr63 said:


> Ah yes, out kitties.
> 
> The Egyptians used to worship cats as gods.
> 
> The cats have not forgotten...








That kind of catitude is my Violet to a T.




bankr63 said:


> The "Who, me?" look on Dash's face is priceless.  At least I think that's Dash under the tree?



Yes sir, that's my Dash under the tree.  My sister in law calls his signature wide-eyed expression his "Puss in Boots face".   He often seems to be wondering where he is and how he got there  .

Violet, on the other hand, looks like she's ALWAYS thinking. She gets into things and places that a cat has no business being part of .  She is easily the smartest cat we've EVER had, and I have no doubt she's the mastermind behind most of the mischief that goes on around here.  As mom always said, it's the quiet ones you have to look out for!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Saturday, October 27th: Gatorland, continued*

After we wrapped up our Adventure Hour session, we continued our tour of the park and made a point to seek out some of the big cats that call Gatorland home.  We tracked down the gorgeous Neiko and Lucy, a pair of sibling Florida panthers.  I was immediately IN LOVE .











These are big, beautiful, strong cats.....and I can only imagine that they have the deepest, loudest purrs on the planet .  We watched them for quite a long time, marveling at how many of their movements and behaviors were very much like those of Violet and Dash .

During our tour around the balance of the park, we also managed to locate Bobcat Bayou, and a little part of my heart melted for the two darlings who ran amok in the habitat :  Osceola and Abiaka were surprisingly small, remarkably agile (running all along the rooftops) and oh-so sweet.











Oh, how I wish there was a Big Cat Adventure Hour!    To have an up-close encounter with either pair of wild cats would be an absolute dream come true .

In addition to the panthers and bobcats, we spent some time at the multitude of other animal habitats as well.  There was a lovely assortment of birds in the aviary:




















....a small herd of deer:











....and even a flock (?) of emus.  [Pics to come......my laptop is acting wonky!]


----------



## PrincessP

Oh, Gina!  That picture of Steve with his head in the gator’s mouth caused an audible gasp from me.   I realized only a few seconds later that it wasn’t a live gator.   And the upclose feeding opportunity...you two are BRAVE!  The only gator I want to get close to is my dad....who is a graduate from the University of Florida.  

Gatorland looks like such an amazing place with the gator wrestling, the marsh/swamp views, zip lining, etc....and so many wildlife viewing opportunities.  I like your idea for the Big Cat Adventure Hour.  I would do that one, too.

Cracker Barrel....my cousin’s husband worked there, and many years ago, it was a treat to have Cracker Barrel cornbread on Thanksgiving....special discount.  He was a cook (they divorced many years ago so we only had a few Thanksgivings with him)... it was great when they hosted Thanksgiving for the family.   I always want to try the French toast, but chicken out and go with pancakes each time.  I think I will not be tempted by the French toast anymore after your review. 

Your Christmas tree is so beautiful. I love the flocked look.  Dash and Violet....the train disaster and water mess makes me think of the Siamese cats from Lady and the Tramp, though I know Dash and Violet are much sweeter....and they definitely look more innocent.    Did you set the train up in the same spot after the clean up?

Can’t wait to read more.  Happy Thanksgiving.....although, I know you already celebrated your Canadian Thanksgiving last month.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Saturday, October 27th: Gatorland, continued*

_Alrighty, I have restarted my computer.  Hopefully the bugs are now gone._

As I was mentioning.....we visited with the emus!






Each exhibit was fashioned with some interesting information on the animal(s) it featured, so we made a point of reading each sign and learning a little more about each unique creature.






We stumbled upon some snakes and other reptiles (figuratively stumbled, not literally):






....and we made friends with a very old and very gentle tortoise.






When our bellies started to let us know that it was well past the lunch hour, we stopped for a bite to eat at Pearl's Smokehouse.  A couple of uninvited guests showed up to see if they could partake in our mid-day meal with us.






He was persistent, this fellow, and looked longingly at our snacks in the hopes that we might share a tidbit with him.






But, we heeded the wise warning of the sign in the seating area, and Mr. Peacock had to search for snacks elsewhere .






Food was basic theme park fare and took a few minutes to prepare, but everything was served piping hot by super friendly people and tasted good (for what it was).  Steve had a cheeseburger, I had a corn dog, and we split some very yummy onion rings.  A couple of beverages rounded out the meal.






Believe it or not, there's still more Gatorland to share!  Stay tuned!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

PrincessP said:


> Oh, Gina!  That picture of Steve with his head in the gator’s mouth caused an audible gasp from me.   I realized only a few seconds later that it wasn’t a live gator.   And the upclose feeding opportunity...you two are BRAVE!  The only gator I want to get close to is my dad....who is a graduate from the University of Florida.
> 
> Gatorland looks like such an amazing place with the gator wrestling, the marsh/swamp views, zip lining, etc....and so many wildlife viewing opportunities.  I like your idea for the Big Cat Adventure Hour.  I would do that one, too.
> 
> Cracker Barrel....my cousin’s husband worked there, and many years ago, it was a treat to have Cracker Barrel cornbread on Thanksgiving....special discount.  He was a cook (they divorced many years ago so we only had a few Thanksgivings with him)... it was great when they hosted Thanksgiving for the family.   I always want to try the French toast, but chicken out and go with pancakes each time.  I think I will not be tempted by the French toast anymore after your review.
> 
> Your Christmas tree is so beautiful. I love the flocked look.  Dash and Violet....the train disaster and water mess makes me think of the Siamese cats from Lady and the Tramp, though I know Dash and Violet are much sweeter....and they definitely look more innocent.    Did you set the train up in the same spot after the clean up?
> 
> Can’t wait to read more.  Happy Thanksgiving.....although, I know you already celebrated your Canadian Thanksgiving last month.



Ha ha!  Feeding gators without barriers is one thing, but even WE would draw the line at sticking one of our heads in a gator's mouth .  We're a little bit crazy but we do have limits! 

You are the second person now to mention Cracker Barrel's cornbread.  I know what I'll be having on our next visit .   We are actually headed to Toledo next Friday for a concert, so we might try and stop there for dinner on our way home.  

Thank you for the compliment on our Christmas tree!  We bought it new this year, from Kohl's.  Saw it and loved it (and had to have it  ).  So far the cats haven't seemed inclined to climb it yet, so hopefully that doesn't change as the season rolls on.

I haven't bothered to set the train up again.  I may put it out this weekend to see if it gets ripped to smithereens for a second time.  A couple of the pieces of track took quite a beating the first go round, so hopefully I can get it all back together again!!

Happy Thanksgiving to you as well!    We did celebrate last month with Jake, so this Thursday we will be marking the day with some friends of ours here in MI.  They were sweet enough to include us last year and extended the offer to join them for dinner again this year.....and we were very happy to accept.   I'm in charge of dessert (they hate baking and I love it!) so I'll be a busy girl tomorrow afternoon and Thursday morning!


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Does your recipe for the hash brown casserole have sour cream as one of the ingredients? I would love to try to make my own version if I could figure out a good substitute for the sour cream.



No, it doesn't! I use this recipe:
1/2 C melted butter
1/2 C finely chopped onion
salt & pepper
1 can (10.75 oz) undiluted cream of chicken soup
2 C shredded Colby, Monterey Jack, or cheddar cheese ( I use a blend of whatever I have)
2 lbs. thawed, shredded hash brown potatoes
 - combine everything except hash browns in a bowl until well mixed
 - stir in hash browns
 - pour into sprayed baking dish, bake at 350 degrees uncovered for about 35 minutes or until potatoes are tender & casserole is bubbly

That's it! Easy peasy.
(If ya think it needs a bit more moisture, just stir in a couple splashes of milk)


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Oh, how I wish there was a Big Cat Adventure Hour!  To have an up-close encounter with either pair of wild cats would be an absolute dream come true .



Those cats are so cute!! I'd love to get close to them!! I would be tempted to pet them- probably not a good idea!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We stumbled upon some snakes and other reptiles (figuratively stumbled, not literally):



 Snakes just terrify me!!



halfpintpeggy said:


> I use this recipe:



 Sounds yummy! will have to try it! Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## juniorbugman

So Gina do you have to get up at the crack of dawn on Friday to work or do you have the day off?  Have a great Thanksgiving - watch the Macy's Parade and keep an eye out for the Barenaked Ladies in the parade.  A little bit of Canada for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

halfpintpeggy said:


> No, it doesn't! I use this recipe:
> 1/2 C melted butter
> 1/2 C finely chopped onion
> salt & pepper
> 1 can (10.75 oz) undiluted cream of chicken soup
> 2 C shredded Colby, Monterey Jack, or cheddar cheese ( I use a blend of whatever I have)
> 2 lbs. thawed, shredded hash brown potatoes
> - combine everything except hash browns in a bowl until well mixed
> - stir in hash browns
> - pour into sprayed baking dish, bake at 350 degrees uncovered for about 35 minutes or until potatoes are tender & casserole is bubbly
> 
> That's it! Easy peasy.
> (If ya think it needs a bit more moisture, just stir in a couple splashes of milk)



I also toss on some crushed ritz or soup crackers or what ever stale crackers I have in the cupboard or panko breadcrumbs as well to the top with the cheese....sooooooo yummy!!!!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Ah Gatorland.  We love the cats there so much!


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Does your recipe for the hash brown casserole have sour cream as one of the ingredients? I would love to try to make my own version if I could figure out a good substitute for the sour cream.



I actually make hashbrown casserole in the oven or the crock pot!  And it is an ever evolving recipe, depending on what I have on hand.  Oh, and I don't measure.  But the ingredients I use are frozen shredded potatoes, tons of melted butter, cream of mushroom soup, sour cream (but with the mushroom soup you don't really need it), cooked and crumbled bacon, cooked and crumbled breakfast sausage and tons and tons of cheese.  If I make it in the crock pot, I cook it on low and slow for about 6 hours.  In the oven, about 30-45 minutes on 350 degrees.


----------



## bobbie68

Hi Gina enjoying your Gatorland report.  It looks like a place I will go to when we move down. I am with you I love the big cats, and would love a big cat adventure hour. I hadn't put up a tree in years and we did for the first time last year. The cats didn't scale the tree but went after my ornaments. I am going to use my toddler tree method. I will leave the last few bottom branches blank. I have two new younger cats I rescued and they are into everything. I have a feeling they will enjoy my tree. Your fur babies looked very pleased with themselves. 

I would have been just as mad if Brian was in on that kind of trip. You were lucky you almost peed your pants, probably would have.

I am not sure if you saw my post on the Blue Friday Discovery Cove special but I was so happy that I got the $199.00 deal with the dolphin swim and the three parks plus parking.. I told Liv  that she will indeed do the dolphin swim. Instead of doing the ray feeding at DC I am going to do it at Sea World. I am excited to go to BG. I have not been there but heard it is a nice park. We will have to do the commute back and forth on the same day. I am working on plans there.

I hope you and everyone on this thread have a Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Joanna71985

Oh yeah, I could spend all day in that aviary (I have a thing for parrots). Plus watch those cats. The bobcats are so cute!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

halfpintpeggy said:


> No, it doesn't! I use this recipe:
> 1/2 C melted butter
> 1/2 C finely chopped onion
> salt & pepper
> 1 can (10.75 oz) undiluted cream of chicken soup
> 2 C shredded Colby, Monterey Jack, or cheddar cheese ( I use a blend of whatever I have)
> 2 lbs. thawed, shredded hash brown potatoes
> - combine everything except hash browns in a bowl until well mixed
> - stir in hash browns
> - pour into sprayed baking dish, bake at 350 degrees uncovered for about 35 minutes or until potatoes are tender & casserole is bubbly
> 
> That's it! Easy peasy.
> (If ya think it needs a bit more moisture, just stir in a couple splashes of milk)



Thank you for that recipe.....it sounds delish!  I am so excited to give it a try!


pattyw said:


> Those cats are so cute!! I'd love to get close to them!! I would be tempted to pet them- probably not a good idea!
> Snakes just terrify me!!
> 
> Sounds yummy! will have to try it! Thanks for the recipe!



Snakes are not my cup of tea, either.  Give me a cat....or a gator!.....ANY day.



juniorbugman said:


> So Gina do you have to get up at the crack of dawn on Friday to work or do you have the day off?  Have a great Thanksgiving - watch the Macy's Parade and keep an eye out for the Barenaked Ladies in the parade.  A little bit of Canada for Thanksgiving.



I was fortunate to be given a five day weekend (for the most part).  With the exception of about an hour at the office on Wednesday afternoon (to take care of some banking for the business and solve a couple of issues that came up), I am off until Monday morning .

I missed the Macy's Parade but did watch the America's Thanksgiving Day Parade (held in Detroit) on TV while I did my Thanksgiving baking.  Thanksgiving in the USA still feels so strange to me!  Much more like a "first Christmas" than Thanksgiving......especially this year when we are definitely not having fall weather .  But we had a lovely dinner with friends, so it was a great day of fun, food and fellowship.
I did most of my Black Friday shopping online and scored some AMAZING deals!   Including a spectacular offer on a year-long photo pass for Universal:  $139.99 on for $79.99 .  



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I also toss on some crushed ritz or soup crackers or what ever stale crackers I have in the cupboard or panko breadcrumbs as well to the top with the cheese....sooooooo yummy!!!!



YUM!   Great idea! 



chicagoshannon said:


> Ah Gatorland.  We love the cats there so much!



They are just gorgeous animals .  Such elegance and poise!



Ruthie5671 said:


> I actually make hashbrown casserole in the oven or the crock pot!  And it is an ever evolving recipe, depending on what I have on hand.  Oh, and I don't measure.  But the ingredients I use are frozen shredded potatoes, tons of melted butter, cream of mushroom soup, sour cream (but with the mushroom soup you don't really need it), cooked and crumbled bacon, cooked and crumbled breakfast sausage and tons and tons of cheese.  If I make it in the crock pot, I cook it on low and slow for about 6 hours.  In the oven, about 30-45 minutes on 350 degrees.



Hmm, never thought of doing it in a crock pot but that would make it all super simple!  I'm a HUGE crock pot fan and use mine as often as I can (especially when I've been putting in so many hours at the office).

My mom was always like you....she never measured but her dishes always came out perfect.



bobbie68 said:


> Hi Gina enjoying your Gatorland report.  It looks like a place I will go to when we move down. I am with you I love the big cats, and would love a big cat adventure hour. I hadn't put up a tree in years and we did for the first time last year. The cats didn't scale the tree but went after my ornaments. I am going to use my toddler tree method. I will leave the last few bottom branches blank. I have two new younger cats I rescued and they are into everything. I have a feeling they will enjoy my tree. Your fur babies looked very pleased with themselves.
> 
> I would have been just as mad if Brian was in on that kind of trip. You were lucky you almost peed your pants, probably would have.
> 
> I am not sure if you saw my post on the Blue Friday Discovery Cove special but I was so happy that I got the $199.00 deal with the dolphin swim and the three parks plus parking.. I told Liv  that she will indeed do the dolphin swim. Instead of doing the ray feeding at DC I am going to do it at Sea World. I am excited to go to BG. I have not been there but heard it is a nice park. We will have to do the commute back and forth on the same day. I am working on plans there.
> 
> I hope you and everyone on this thread have a Happy Thanksgiving



I did see that you snagged an AMAZING deal on your Discovery Cove admission!!   So happy for you!!    Getting such an incredible price just makes an already awesome day even more special .   Let the countdown to Orlando begin!

Ah yes, the ornaments .  Violet managed to steal a red bow off my tree the other day and went streaking across the living room with it held tightly between her teeth.  On my first quick glance at her, it looked like she was sporting a pair of bright red lips .   I hope your plan to keep the bottom branches bare is successful! 








Joanna71985 said:


> Oh yeah, I could spend all day in that aviary (I have a thing for parrots). Plus watch those cats. The bobcats are so cute!



I wouldn't be sad if Santa wanted to put a baby bobcat in my stocking .


----------



## verleniahall

haha - I tagged u on fb with that photo about the ornaments!!

cant wait to read more about gatorlana!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

verleniahall said:


> haha - I tagged u on fb with that photo about the ornaments!!
> 
> cant wait to read more about gatorlana!!



It was too awesome not to share here!   It literally made me howl right out loud!

I will get another entry posted hopefully later tonight.....its been busy Thanksgiving but I'm finally getting my to-do list wrapped up!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Saturday, October 27th:  Gatorland, the conclusion*






After we finished up our late lunch at Pearl's Smokehouse, we decided to walk off all those calories on the Swamp Walk.











The swamp walk is just what you think it is:  a peaceful stroll along an exceptionally well maintained boardwalk through natural (and otherwise undisturbed) swampland.   As you enter, there's a warning or two for all visitors:  






I can't imagine WHY anyone would choose to leave the clean and dry wooden walkway for the murky depths of  a swamp inhabited by heaven-knows-what  but I'm sure there's an idiot in every crowd .    Of course, just the fact that they advertise the presence of snakes had me on full alert  ..... while I have a great appreciation for all creatures great and small, I have an absurd [and quite likely unwarranted] fear of most things slithery.   There would be absolutely no risk of us not following the park guidelines to a T while in this area of the park.






I have to say, it's simply GORGEOUS along the wooden boardwalk:  there's something very beautiful but also hauntingly eerie about the silence of the swamp.  Of course, there was an odd noise or two which reminded us that we definitely weren't alone (even if it felt unbelievably secluded) but otherwise, it was hard to keep in mind that we were just a few short miles away from a tourist mecca.  This is a taste of "real Florida" in the heart of Orlando.






We walked along, hand in hand....snapping photos, admiring the vegetation (vastly different from that found in the north) and savoring the tranquility of the afternoon.
















We peered into the waters along the wooden walkway, hoping to spot perhaps a small gator or another interesting creature.  While we didn't see any gators, we did find a few cool bugs, several birds, and this fellow who was doing his best to hide from the human visitors:






Based on this sign, pretty sure this guy was a cottonmouth.






Gotta admit, I was freaked out and totally intrigued at the same time.  I snapped a few photos and then beat a path to a safer distance away:  I didn't want to invade his personal space to the point where I annoyed him into some retaliatory action .  Steve was pretty impressed that we made a snake discovery [and doesn't suffer from Ophidiophobia like I do] so he stayed to admire our new friend a little longer than I did.  I was more than a tad relieved when he finally decided to put some space between them:  a snake bite was not the way I wanted to conclude the first day of our vacation .

We continued along, stopping to read all the great little signs that dotted the Swamp Walk.  Their signs might be silly but they're quite informative at times, too.






Once we had completed the loop of the Swamp Walk, we continued our exploration of the balance of the park.  We checked out the giant gator skeleton courtesy of the Skeletons Museum at the Icon Orlando (Orlando Eye) complex.






We spent some time visiting with the iconic white gator, Pearl, at White Gator Swamp (she's HUGE!!):











....and we stopped by to see Chester, the infamous massive alligator who was captured in Tampa some years ago in a residential subdivision after he started eating the dogs belonging to the neighborhood residents.  He doesn't really play well with the other gators at the park, so he gets his own private bachelor pad:






The picture doesn't do Chester justice:  his size is just incredible.  I can imagine the poor pups who became his dinner were barely more than a light snack for this massive beast.

We stopped to view our Adventure Hour photo, and opted to purchase the digital image on a Gatorland USB ($20), then headed to check out the children's splash park that was, as you would expect, gator themed (albeit fairly subtly):











It was a warm day by northern standards but "cold" to most Floridians (temperatures topped out at around 76 degrees that afternoon), so the splash park was not at all busy.  I would expect it would be quite the hot spot (pardon the pun) in the summer months, though!






We rounded out our Gatorland day by making the gator nursery our final stop:  these little darlings were varying degrees of teeny tiny, some barely more than a couple of inches long.   Such cutie patooties!    I would have loved to have taken some of them home!






A few turtles swam among them as well.  Even alligators need to have friends!






We perused the gift shop for a while and enjoyed looking at all the cool stuff that they offered for sale:  everything from the more unique (like some very tasty looking wine) to the more customary (clothing and stuffies).






We didn't really find anything we wanted to purchase, so eventually, we decided to call it a day and head to the car.  As Steve so rightly reminded me, "we don't want to wear ourselves out on the first day".

He's a sensible guy, my Steve .






Gatorland was definitely a hit .   A fun, low-key, entertaining day that was easy on the budget but still big on fun.  Adventure Hour was the absolute highlight:  hand feeding the big gators with no barriers between us was an experience we will never forget!  There were a couple of other shows that we would have liked to have caught (especially the Gator Jumparoo) but unfortunately our timing just wasn't on point.  That gives us a reason to go back again in a year or two....and on that visit, we'll definitely have to plan to do the Swamp Buggy ride! 

We made the short drive back to SVR to kick back and relax for a bit before our much-anticipated evening plans:  we had a dinner date with @chiamarie that we had been looking forward to for weeks .

*The balance of our Saturday is next* .


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

I too dislike snakes and wouldn't have wanted to encounter any on the walk through the swamp, which by the way, looks very nice. We've never been to Gatorland, but if we have a non WDW vacation again I will put it on the list. The splash park for kids looks really good.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Just found your most recent TR!  Especially enjoyed your Gatorland installment
Looks like a great day!


----------



## Dynamoliz

We visited Gatorland in May a few years back. It was surprisingly fun. The swamp boardwalk was actually my favourite part. There were tons of baby birds, and even nests with eggs in them visible from the boardwalk. We spent the other half of the day on a Boggy Creek airboat ride. It was a great day.


----------



## I-4Bound

Funny to see the baby gators swimming with the turtles...they'll be eating them for dinner in a few years! Maybe they don't eat the turtles at Gatorland, though, since they're kept and fed in captivity. The marsh walk reminds me of a great place in SC called Cypress Gardens. You'd probably love it!


----------



## chicagoshannon

That swamp walk terrifies me.  I usually make it more of a swamp run when we go!

I'm gonna have to look into the swamp buggy ride.  I think that might be new.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> I too dislike snakes and wouldn't have wanted to encounter any on the walk through the swamp, which by the way, looks very nice. We've never been to Gatorland, but if we have a non WDW vacation again I will put it on the list. The splash park for kids looks really good.



The splash park looked like a ton of fun.  Made me wish we had a little one or two along for the fun so we could partake in some water play .  I'll have to see if I can convince my brother-in-law and sister-in-law to join us in Orlando with their 3 kiddos again!  I know those three little ones have been begging to go back since they came along in 2016.



J'aime Paris said:


> Just found your most recent TR!  Especially enjoyed your Gatorland installment
> Looks like a great day!



Welcome to the thread!   So glad to have you along!



Dynamoliz said:


> We visited Gatorland in May a few years back. It was surprisingly fun. The swamp boardwalk was actually my favourite part. There were tons of baby birds, and even nests with eggs in them visible from the boardwalk. We spent the other half of the day on a Boggy Creek airboat ride. It was a great day.



Much of the swamp walk was bare on our first visit 8 years ago.....a cold snap had made most of the trees lose their leaves.  It was nice to be able to see the marsh in its more customary state this time.  Aside from the snakes  it is stunningly beautiful along that boardwalk!



I-4Bound said:


> Funny to see the baby gators swimming with the turtles...they'll be eating them for dinner in a few years! Maybe they don't eat the turtles at Gatorland, though, since they're kept and fed in captivity. The marsh walk reminds me of a great place in SC called Cypress Gardens. You'd probably love it!



I will have to Google Cypress Gardens to see what its all about.  I haven't been to SC but I would love to visit Myrtle Beach some day!!  



chicagoshannon said:


> That swamp walk terrifies me.  I usually make it more of a swamp run when we go!
> 
> I'm gonna have to look into the swamp buggy ride.  I think that might be new.



I'd be afraid of catching a sandal on the boards and going face first over the side and into the water .  But, I'm naturally clumsy at the best of times!! 

Looks like the Swamp Buggy was introduced in November 2017, so its only been a feature at the park for a year.  When do y'all head back to Orlando for your next family fun trip?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Saturday, October 27th:  the conclusion*

On our way back to SVR from Gatorland, we decided to make a stop at Sam's Club -






- for supplies for the villa:  important things like bottled water (neither one of us can stomach the taste of Florida water ), snack foods, milk & juices, and some adult beverages .  






We normally go to Walmart or Publix for these kinds of supplies, but Sam's Club finally became an option for this trip after we picked up a crazy cheap membership (thank you Groupon!) this past spring.  It was SO nice not having to deal with the Walmart chaos  or the higher prices of Publix .   We ended up buying WAY more than we needed (one of our bad habits on EVERY trip), but took as much home with us as we could.....even that massive bottle of rum that never did get opened all week.   Hopefully the cleaning staff got to enjoy some of our unused leftovers (especially all the unopened cans of Canada Dry) after we checked out.

We hauled all the groceries up to the villa and got everything put away nice and neatly before indulging in an hour or so of relaxing before freshening up for dinner.  Our original plan had been to meet with @chiamarie at Rocco's Tacos, but when I called in the afternoon to secure a reservation I was informed that they had 400 others already confirmed.......Rocco's, apparently, is quite the Orlando hot spot on a Saturday night .  After some texting back and forth, we opted to enact Plan B and meet at Kobe's Steakhouse instead:  a bit disappointing for all of us (we had all been pumped for Rocco's! ) but perhaps it ended up being all for the best in the end.  T's dog had been having some health issues that were concerning her, and Kobe's was much closer to her home.  Changing our dinner location to Kobe's would mean she wouldn't be away from her house so long and we knew we'd still get a crazy good meal.  So, Kobe's at 8 it was .    

The three of us had exceptional timing and arrived at the restaurant within minutes of each other.  We had a bit of a wait for a table.....apparently it is not just Rocco's that was full up on a Saturday evening!.....but time passed quickly as it was filled with plentiful chatter and getting caught up since the last time we able to get together.  We maintain fairly regular contact via social media (isn't Facebook grand? ) but it's just not the same as hanging out with someone in person.  Conversation flowed freely as usual, and we were called to be seated after about a half an hour.
Having visited Kobe's in the spring, there were no surprises on this visit.  In fact, I think we ended up ordering the exact same meals as we did in May .  We're so adventurous .






My biggest regret about this particular dinner is that I couldn't eat anywhere near as much as I would have liked to:  the medication I was taking for my sinus infection had been causing my stomach to revolt, and I was feeling a bit green as we sat down around the large community table.  I ate somewhat lightly as a result:  I wasn't interested in suffering a gastric catastrophe on Day 2 .   I knew they would be happy to box any leftovers and we could enjoy them at our leisure over the next week .

Here comes an onion volcano!











The community "experience" on this meal was a bit hindered by the fact that English was not the first language of any of our seatmates.....or our chef!! ....but the food was, as always, AMAZING .    There was fire, there was a lot of sizzling, and there were gobs and gobs of garlic butter.    






What more can a person ask for?






The courses at Kobe's just keep coming.  From soup and salad to noodles, rice, veggies and meat.....it's seemingly endless and oh-so-delicious.  Amidst the corny jokes (only some of which you can understand completely, yet we giggle at them all ), the flipping of food into his chef's hat, and the regular bursts of flames from the grill.....everything still ends up being cooked tender and perfect.  






Oh yes, and there is also a steady supply of white sauce!  T and Steve bathed their meals in that signature liquid.....so much so, that our chef finally passed Steve the bucket instead of filling his little white dish a million times .  We have no idea what exactly is in it, but it was definitely a favorite of my dinner companions!!






The night, as always, flew by far too quickly.  I also, once again, took way too few photos:  this one was literally the best we ended up with, and it's not even clear .  Apparently Steve's hand wasn't so steady after 6 pounds of food smothered in a half gallon of white sauce .  Next time, I'll be bringing my selfie stick!!   (no matter how much the husband protesteth )






It was fairly late when we bid T adieu and we made the short drive back to the villa.  We indulged in a short soak in the Fountains hot tubs and then called it a night.  We had a full day of SeaWorld fun planned for Sunday.....including riding the new Infinity Falls for the first time!....so a good night's sleep was essential.    Lucky for us, shut-eye came easily and we were enjoying alligator dreams within minutes of our heads hitting the pillows.

*Coming up:  an "Incredible" day at SeaWorld!




*


----------



## Joanna71985

I love Kobe's. It's one of my favorite places in Orlando


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Glad ŷou enjoyed your night at Kobes. Hope the stomach problems didn't last too long (not with all the lovely food you can indulge in when on vacation). I've never heard of Sam's club, we normally shop at a Publix, Target or Walmart (in that order!)


----------



## bobbie68

Hi Gina following along and taking notes for my trip. 

Glad that you were able to substitute dinner plans and it worked out. The food does look good at Kobes. We don't have one around here so we may look at this one for the trip. 

I understand about the medication and your stomach. I would have done the same thing. I am glad that you still enjoyed your evening together.

I have yet to invest in a selfie stick but I just might 

I can't wait to hear more as it is getting me excited for my trip

Thanks I hope the bare bottom tree works too


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I did most of my Black Friday shopping online and scored some AMAZING deals!  Including a spectacular offer on a year-long photo pass for Universal: $139.99 on for $79.99



That's a great deal!! Better than the AP rate!!



bobbie68 said:


> Thanks I hope the bare bottom tree works too



Hoping you have success!! We put the non breakables on the bottom of our tree. They get pawed around and chewed up a little sometimes- but survive!


----------



## chiamarie

I hate that you didn't feel very good.  And I still hate that we missed Rocco's!   Next time!!!!  (And maybe not a Saturday night)


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Joanna71985 said:


> I love Kobe's. It's one of my favorite places in Orlando



If that chain ever makes its way northward, my waistline is in big trouble!!



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Glad ŷou enjoyed your night at Kobes. Hope the stomach problems didn't last too long (not with all the lovely food you can indulge in when on vacation). I've never heard of Sam's club, we normally shop at a Publix, Target or Walmart (in that order!)



I had stomach issues on and off during the whole 2 weeks I was taking the medication.  The drug (Bactrim) was pretty effective against my sinus infection, it definitely didn't agree with me otherwise.  It even made my skin blister....on my eyelids, no less.  I heaved a nice sigh of relief when I took that final pill!!

Sam's Club is very much like Costco:  it's a large warehouse-type store which requires a membership to shop there.  It's owned by Walmart, actually.  Amazing prices, but generally everything gets sold in pretty big quantities.  Hence the 36-can case of gingerale (when a 12 pack would have been more than enough).



bobbie68 said:


> Hi Gina following along and taking notes for my trip.
> 
> Glad that you were able to substitute dinner plans and it worked out. The food does look good at Kobes. We don't have one around here so we may look at this one for the trip.
> 
> I understand about the medication and your stomach. I would have done the same thing. I am glad that you still enjoyed your evening together.
> 
> I have yet to invest in a selfie stick but I just might
> 
> I can't wait to hear more as it is getting me excited for my trip
> 
> Thanks I hope the bare bottom tree works too



Steve hates my selfie stick .  Jake hates my selfie stick (in fact, he hid it on me when he was here to visit in October.....I finally found it almost 2 weeks after he left ).  In fact, pretty much EVERYONE hates my selfie stick  but it does come in handy sometimes.  Not allowed in any of the major theme parks though, so we only break it out occasionally.

Definitely don't hesitate to give Kobe's a try .  Simply awesome food, and the whole experience is pretty neat.  Some of the chefs are really quite the entertainers as well.....most enjoy doing little tricks (like catching eggs in their chefs hats) and really ham it up.



pattyw said:


> That's a great deal!! Better than the AP rate!!
> 
> Hoping you have success!! We put the non breakables on the bottom of our tree. They get pawed around and chewed up a little sometimes- but survive!



I was super thrilled to be able to pick up the photo card at such a great price.  I love Black Friday sales!!



chiamarie said:


> I hate that you didn't feel very good.  And I still hate that we missed Rocco's!   Next time!!!!  (And maybe not a Saturday night)



That is EXACTLY what Steve and I were discussing tonight in the pool (how's that for great minds thinking alike?).  Once we get closer to May and you know your work schedule, maybe we can pick a mid-week day and plan to give Rocco's another shot .

Have you been to Voodoo Donut at CityWalk yet?  Perhaps that could be our night cap .


----------



## pigletgirl

Ugh, GI issues on vacation are the pits! Gatorland does look really fun. 

Vacation starts tomorrow!


----------



## verleniahall

Kobe's looks great!

We also ended up with a TON of leftover food stuff - hope that housekeeping enjoyed our extras as well!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletgirl said:


> Ugh, GI issues on vacation are the pits! Gatorland does look really fun.
> 
> Vacation starts tomorrow!



Have a great trip!!!



verleniahall said:


> Kobe's looks great!
> 
> We also ended up with a TON of leftover food stuff - hope that housekeeping enjoyed our extras as well!



I'm glad we're not the only ones who habitually over-buy!


----------



## verleniahall

OOOOOO Gina’s on.... we might get an uodate!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Sunday, October 28th:  SeaWorld*






We arrived at the park in time for opening.  It was Sunday, so we expected the park to be busy with locals and their families (no work or school plus the wonderfully pleasant weather was the perfect combination.....if I lived in Orlando, you can bet your boots I'd be at the park on those days too!).  It was also the final day of SeaWorld's Halloween Spooktacular for the 2018 season, so we didn't just expect the park to be "busy", we anticipated it might even feel crowded.  Not to worry, however:  we had a plan in place to make our day awesome and memorable regardless!






Because we arrived for opening, lines were minimal for both bag check and at the ticket turnstyles.  We were inside the gates quickly, and stopped for some photos:  all free with our annual photokey that was purchased our spring trip.






We had decided to dress up for the Spooktacular event:  nothing over-the-top, but enough to make us feel like we were making the most of the Halloween festivities.  Costumes were pretty simple, actually:  we had our Incredibles t-shirts, black bottoms, black gloves, and eye-mask sunglasses.  All in, we were under $40 per person for costume costs.....considering what we have paid for our MNSSHP outfits in the past, this was definitely an affordable dress-up day .

We had pre-purchased the all-day dining plan for both of our SeaWorld days, so one of our first stops would be breakfast:  but first, we visited Guest Services to check in for the two tours we had also pre-purchased, the Animal Ambassadors Tour and the Sea Lions Up Close Tour, so that we knew the time and location to meet for each event.  These were our "busy day busters":  we figured it was smart to schedule the tours we wanted to do on the busiest of the two days so we could indulge in more rides and attractions on our second day (a normal weekday with no special events) when crowds should be a little more manageable.

With the administrative duties taken care of, we trotted over to Voyageurs for a continental breakfast.  Early birds that we are, we pretty much had the place to ourselves.






Neither one of us were super starving, so we went light.  We each had a muffin and milk, though we also could have each had a cup of fresh fruit to go with our muffin.  Had we not wanted muffins, they also had croissants or cereal from which to choose.  Basic, yes, but more than enough.....especially when there were so many other dining location that we wanted to try and enjoy over the course of our two scheduled park days at SeaWorld.






As a side note, SeaWorld's muffins are REALLY good:  they're not only HUGE, but they're super moist.  I'm a muffin-lovin' girl and these never disappoint.

After breakfast, we noticed that they were showing a special Halloween edition of Pets Ahoy, something they have not done for previous Spooktacular events.  We had a plenty of time to kill before our first tour, so we decided to take in the special show.  If we didn't do this showing, we'd be out of luck:  the only other Halloween version would run while we were with the Animal Ambassadors.






While we had kind of thought it might be a different show, it honestly was the same show with Halloween music and fall decor.  No matter though, its a fun one and the cat lover in me always, always enjoys Pets Ahoy.  This was probably the most "off script" showing of Pets Ahoy that we had seen in all the years we have been visiting the park, but it only made it more heartwarming.  One of their little cats simply refused to run up the ramp and navigate the narrow beam that stretched to the back of the theater:  3 times he tried, and 3 times he stopped dead and surveyed the audience with wide eyes.  On that third time, he spied someone he thought looked nice in the third row and went scampering over to say hello.  The show staff were AWESOME with this sweet little babe:  they promptly scooped him up, gave him a little loving, and then with some gentle prodding, they encouraged him to fulfill his role ..... and he did!    The audience cheered and the rest of the show continued on.

Once the show concluded, we spilled out into the sunshine (it was another warm, breezy, comfortable day with no humidity and hardly a cloud in the sky) and decided to stroll over to check out Infinity Falls:  it had opened just a couple of weeks prior, and we had plans to ride for the first time later that day.  We were excited to see how the massive renovations to that new area turned out!






We were SUPER impressed by the finished product:  the redevelopment turned out so beautiful!






Seeing the ride complete, and watching the happy faces of the riders as they whooshed by in the rafts made us even more excited to give it a try!  While lines were minimal at that early hour, we knew the popularity of the new attraction would mean lengthy waits by late afternoon, so we were grateful that we had one-time Quick Queue passes (a complimentary benefit for pass members) to use when the time was right!  That time, for reference, would be at the end of our SeaWorld day:  there was no way this girl was walking around the park looking like a soggy mess .  We had a Dismeet planned for later, after all!  (@verleniahall , I'm lookin' at you! )

The area also had some interactive elements, some of which were featured in these giant gator heads, but unfortunately they weren't working at the time we were there.  Perhaps it was just a bit too early in the day, and they didn't yet get turned on.






*Much more yet to come!*


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

verleniahall said:


> OOOOOO Gina’s on.... we might get an uodate!!



Oh man, I know I've not been around much lately....and I'm SO sorry!






Or, pass the chocolate.  I'm not fussy .   I may need both by the time Friday rolls around. 

And....hot on the heels of this nutty week, next week is month end .






Why does that always seem to roll around so fast????  

Pretty sure I won't get another update posted until the weekend......I have to work until 9:30 tomorrow night (yet another special event hosted by my company that I need to be present for ) and then on Friday, we are headed to Toledo to see the Trans-Siberian Orchestra live at the Huntington Center.  It's my favorite event of the holiday season!  We saw them last year for the first time and it was AMAZING!!!

So, hopefully back with more entries on Saturday .  Thank you all for your patience!


----------



## verleniahall

Be glad unwaitiped for ur infinity falls ride - I didn’t even get the ride photo!!

Should I find my photo and share it?


----------



## Penguinempress

Love your costumes - a fun way to celebrate Halloween while still staying comfortable for the parks. Pets Ahoy is such a cute show - I'm always amazed that more animals don't go 'off script' during the performances!


----------



## halfpintpeggy

The photo of the muffins looks delicious! Do you know if they offer any gluten free muffins?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Penguinempress said:


> Love your costumes - a fun way to celebrate Halloween while still staying comfortable for the parks. Pets Ahoy is such a cute show - I'm always amazed that more animals don't go 'off script' during the performances!


Me too!!  I can't even get my cats to move over on the bed at night  so seeing all those animals (especially skunks, mice, and even ducks!) follow a scripted routine is simply mind-boggling to me!!



halfpintpeggy said:


> The photo of the muffins looks delicious! Do you know if they offer any gluten free muffins?



You know, I have no idea .  I didn't see anything, per se, but then again I wasn't really looking, either.  But I'd be surprised if they didn't have SOMETHING other than fruit to accommodate special diets.  If you are planning a trip to SW anytime soon, I'd email them to find out.  They are generally pretty great at replying within a reasonable amount of time.



verleniahall said:


> Be glad unwaitiped for ur infinity falls ride - I didn’t even get the ride photo!!
> 
> Should I find my photo and share it?



That really stunk that you guys didn't get your ride photo .  It was still down when we rode later in the day as well.....but whatever technical difficulties that they had on the weekend were remedied by our visit the following Thursday .

Definitely feel free to share any pics from your day!  It will help to fill in the long gaps between my entries .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Sunday, October 28th:  SeaWorld, continued*

We still had a small amount of time before we had to meet for our tour, but not so much that we wanted to go too far from the meeting point....so we decided to take a tour through Shark Encounter.  It's been a favorite exhibit since our first visit in 2012.






Jake was fascinated by sharks when he was a little boy, and quite honestly that childhood fascination has really never left him.  That guy looks forward to Shark Week like most kids look forward to summer vacation .  He had enough books about sharks on the shelf in his room to have his own little finned library.  Sharks were a BIG DEAL in our house, so I guess Steve and I both learned to appreciate them by default. 






Heading inside, we were delighted to find that we had the tunnel all to ourselves once again.   We've lucked into this on several visits, particularly if we take time to enjoy this attraction during the earlier hours of the day.  It's so nice to be able to stand and gawk at the fish and the coral without being in anyone's way or holding up other groups.






There were tons of fish swimming speedily by in their little schools.....some so swift, they blurred when I tried capturing them with my camera!  











The displays are as visually appealing as they are interesting.  Oh, how I'd love to have an aquarium of this magnitude in our house!!  Sure makes our 55 gallon tank look like an amateur experiment .
















The stars of the show, however, are always the sharks:  such strong creatures, yet graceful in their own way too.











We had kind of hoped to have our pictures taken at the Photokey location within the exhibit (they do some fun 'green screen' type photos with various backgrounds) but the station was not manned at that point in the morning .  We would have to stop by another time instead.

As exited the attraction and spilled back out into the sunshine, we paused for a moment to enjoy the music of the Groove Chefs:  they are such a fun trio to watch!






We would have liked to have stayed even longer but the time had come to meet for our tour, and we didn't want to be late.  We strolled over to the meeting place across from the Nautilus Theater, just a few steps from Shark Wreck Reef.






*The Animal Ambassadors Up-Close Tour is coming up next!*


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Sunday, October 28th:  SeaWorld, continued 

Our guide for the tour arrived just steps ahead of us.  There was a mom and her two daughters already waiting at the meeting point, so the SeaWorld Animal Education Ambassador set to work at checking our tickets and ensuring everyone was accounted for.  We would have a very small group for this activity, which was awesome!     We had heard great feedback from @Joanna71985 on this tour, so we weren't put off by the low numbers.....this was a fairly new endeavor for SeaWorld (I believe it was only introduced in late summer) so we assumed the lack of participants was just a reflection of its new-ness.

Our guide began by taking us beyond the fence to a back-stage area which is off-limits to regular park guests.






The tour would feature an assortment of Animal Ambassadors who call Seaworld home:  our guide explained that the animal ambassadors change from tour to tour, and there would be no guarantee on exactly who we might meet.  That said, during the 45 minutes that the tour encompassed, we would have the chance to get up close with five different animals.....and there would be no delay before we got introduced to our very first new friend.  






Meet Henry.  He's a most adorable little Screech Owl.






For each Animal Ambassador who was part of the tour, the animal care staff provided a wonderful summary of their background and how they came to call SeaWorld their home.  They also talked a lot about the animals themselves: their behaviors, their diets, and the things that made them unique.






And while there was no Photokey photographer present for the tour, our guide was wonderful about making sure we all had a chance to get our photos taken with each animal.   For safety reasons (both the animals' and ours) we couldn't actually hold any of the ambassadors with our hands....but we got super close to each of them without crossing any boundaries which may make them feel threatened.  Such fun!






Henry was so interested in looking at US, he wouldn't turn his head around for the camera .  

After we bid adieu to little Henry, the next animal to make an appearance was the regal (and much larger!) Alfred the Great Horned Owl.






Alfred was living in someone's backyard, when the homeowner contacted SeaWorld:  they feared he had become so used to people that his long-term survival was in jeopardy.  Despite everyone's best efforts to coax Alfred into living a "wild" life, he just wasn't interested.....and so he was re-homed at SeaWorld where his tolerance for humans made him a perfect Animal Ambassador.






He was a handsome fellow, and he knew it .  We were all swooning over the charming Alfred....even his handler .






Alfred was one of the animals we couldn't hold, so photos were a little more of a challenge.   But we were able to get pretty close nonetheless!  






Next up was Ricky:  a three-legged opossum.






Ricky had been found on the road:  his momma had been hit by a car and died of her injuries.  He was discovered inside her pouch, severely injured but still alive.






His injuries were grave enough that one of his front legs needed to be removed, so he was named after Ricky Allen, the drummer from Def Leppard who also had an arm amputated.






We all got a chance to pet Ricky and feel the texture of his fur.  While we have possums in Michigan (in our back yard, no less!), we certainly don't get the chance to be this "friendly" with one.....so it was cool to get a good look at this unique creature up close .






The adorable Mila the Sloth was the next beauty to come out and say hello!






We have seen Mila at Discovery Cove on past visits, and she's always a fan favorite.  She's a gorgeous girl in every way.











We all had the opportunity to pet her and get right close, and she was very relaxed despite all the attention.  For those that have never pet a sloth before, let me assure you that they have quite a strange texture of fur!






Mila's got quite a comfy habitat at SeaWorld, and it was obvious how loved she was by her animal caregiver.  She was easily my favorite of all the animals we met on the tour.......and I think the mom and her two daughters felt the same!!  None of us wanted to say goodbye!






Our final Ambassador of the tour was a massive Bell Python.....though his/her name escapes me (sorry!).  Let's just say my skin was crawling a bit when we learned that we'd be rubbing shoulders with such a large snake! 






We all got a chance to touch this slithery beast, and while she was much drier to the touch than you might expect, one short pet and that was enough for me.  I'm not a reptile lover......and those piercing eyes were unbelievably unnerving.






I was quite relieved when they didn't shove her into our hands for a photo .   This was as close as I felt comfortable.

At the conclusion of the tour, the animal care staff brought us each out a set of five trading cards, one for each of the day's ambassadors, that featured all the information they shared about each animal that we had a chance to meet.  I thought that was a great little souvenir! (and they will be a nice little addition to the inside cover of my photobook from the trip ).

At the time, the Animal Ambassador Up Close Tour was $15 per person, with 10% off for pass members (so we paid a net cost of $13.50 each).  I believe it's gone up to $20 now, but even at $20 its a very fair price for the chance to meet 5 different animals in a small group setting.  We were encouraged to do the tour again on future visits, as SeaWorld has upwards to 25 different Ambassadors so every tour has the potential to be different.  Mila is apparently a regular on the tour (due to her popularity) but the other 4 animals change on a frequent basis.

Those Animal Ambassadors would not be our only new friends of the day:  we had a Dismeet on deck, and were super excited to finally get to say hello to @verleniahall and her husband Sam in person .  We also had a second tour scheduled for later that afternoon, where we'd shake fins with one of the stars of Sea Lion High.  So stay tuned....there's much more SeaWorld coming up!


----------



## I-4Bound

Of course, Mila is my favorite part of your latest installment! So glad you got to spend time with her up close


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

What a great interaction at SW, little Henry looks so lovely. I'm with you on the snake, don't think I would have liked him anywhere near me either!


----------



## verleniahall

this was me after infinity falls and Before having lunch!


----------



## chicagoshannon

The little screech owl is so cute!!


----------



## bobbie68

Hi Gina so glad that you were able to update us on your trip! I am so enjoying it. The Animal Ambassador tour is one  at the top of my list  to do. I am having a hard time deciding between them. It looks like we can only do one even though I would like to do  two. I am using your trip reports to see what might be the best fit. 

I would have cringed too with the python. I really just don't like snakes or anything about them. I am hoping he won't be on our tour. Charlie on the other hand would love to spend the day with him

Oh my those animals were so cute on the tour. I love possums so was so excited to see you saw one. I would have had a hard time not cuddling him. I am pretty sure we will do this tour, if I can fit it in my budget maybe one more. They all look so good

I love your costumes they were simple but perfect. I wouldn't have thought about that. However, with you having two cats with that film you must think about it more. 

Infinity falls looks like a lot of fun. I hear you, I hate walking around wet like that. I am thinking it might be an end of the day ride also. 

I am still on the fence with the all day dining for one day. It is so hard with 4 people and the cost. At least I have some time to do more homework on it. It looks like a great plan, I look forward to hearing more about the restaurants.

On another note I have been thinking of ways to try and keep my new little ones from my tree. I say little but they are big for about a year old. They are so fresh and in to everything. I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## Pumpkin1172

What a great tour.  It must have been great to see those animals sooo close up.  I'm like you, I would rather not see a reptile.  Once when we were on a holiday in Vernon BC...I took the boys to a nature conservatory.  They had different snakes that everyone could hold.  Once was a big python as well...which of course several kids had to hold.  The boys LOVED it...this momma...not so much   



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Henry was so interested in looking at US, he wouldn't turn his head around for the camera .


I was just thinking...he probably loved your costumes...Loved those by the way!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> let me assure you that they have quite a strange texture of fur!


I was just thinking about that as I was reading about your encounter with a sloth.  They are sooo adorable.  It is on my bucket list to an an encounter with one some day.


----------



## Penguinempress

Wow, the Animal Ambassadors tour looks great! I love possums and they're one of the few animals I haven't already had an encounter with (I also love slots and owls but have already met both in other places). Very reasonable cost too. I hope the tour is still around for my next Sea World visit.


----------



## Joanna71985

I absolutely love the Animal Ambassador tour (I think it's very underrated). And if I'm correct, I think the snake is Artemas/Artimas (sp?)


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> One of their little cats simply refused to run up the ramp and navigate the narrow beam that stretched to the back of the theater: 3 times he tried, and 3 times he stopped dead and surveyed the audience with wide eyes. On that third time, he spied someone he thought looked nice in the third row and went scampering over to say hello. The show staff were AWESOME with this sweet little babe: they promptly scooped him up, gave him a little loving, and then with some gentle prodding, they encouraged him to fulfill his role ..... and he did!  The audience cheered and the rest of the show continued on.



That's better than any of mine would do! Yay for the kitty!!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Meet Henry. He's a most adorable little Screech Owl.



So cute!!!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> and so he was re-homed at SeaWorld where his tolerance for humans made him a perfect Animal Ambassador.



I'd loved to be re-homed to Sea World!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> one short pet and that was enough for me. I'm not a reptile lover.



Me neither! They terrify me!!

Great pictures!! We'll have to do that tour!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I-4Bound said:


> Of course, Mila is my favorite part of your latest installment! So glad you got to spend time with her up close



I totally thought of you and Maggie as soon as they brought her out!     In fact, I think of Maggie EVERY TIME I see a sloth anything! (and oddly enough, Sloth Stuff seems to be popping up a lot.....we have sloth socks at the store where I work, and I even saw a sloth travel mug at Menards last weekend!).



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> What a great interaction at SW, little Henry looks so lovely. I'm with you on the snake, don't think I would have liked him anywhere near me either!



Henry was adorable.  Cute as a button!  And the tour itself was a nifty little value .  SeaWorld just those things so well!



verleniahall said:


> this was me after infinity falls and Before having lunch!



 LOVE IT!  That ride is SUCH a soaker! 



chicagoshannon said:


> The little screech owl is so cute!!



He was definitely a favorite among the participants .  Mila was probably the most popular, but little Henry was a close second.  



bobbie68 said:


> Hi Gina so glad that you were able to update us on your trip! I am so enjoying it. The Animal Ambassador tour is one  at the top of my list  to do. I am having a hard time deciding between them. It looks like we can only do one even though I would like to do  two. I am using your trip reports to see what might be the best fit.
> 
> I would have cringed too with the python. I really just don't like snakes or anything about them. I am hoping he won't be on our tour. Charlie on the other hand would love to spend the day with him
> 
> Oh my those animals were so cute on the tour. I love possums so was so excited to see you saw one. I would have had a hard time not cuddling him. I am pretty sure we will do this tour, if I can fit it in my budget maybe one more. They all look so good
> 
> I love your costumes they were simple but perfect. I wouldn't have thought about that. However, with you having two cats with that film you must think about it more.
> 
> Infinity falls looks like a lot of fun. I hear you, I hate walking around wet like that. I am thinking it might be an end of the day ride also.
> 
> I am still on the fence with the all day dining for one day. It is so hard with 4 people and the cost. At least I have some time to do more homework on it. It looks like a great plan, I look forward to hearing more about the restaurants.
> 
> On another note I have been thinking of ways to try and keep my new little ones from my tree. I say little but they are big for about a year old. They are so fresh and in to everything. I wouldn't have it any other way



All of the tours are so well done, its definitely difficult to pick just one.  So far, we've done the following tours: Behind the Scenes, the Dolphins Up Close, Sea Lions Up Close, Walrus Up Close, Animal Ambassadors, Dolphin Encounter, and VIP (the latter which has changed quite a bit since we did it in 2014).  It's tough to pick a favorite, but the dolphin and sea lion tours were definitely tops among them.  But the Walrus one was pretty cool, too.  Since you're doing the dolphin swim at Discovery Cove, in your shoes I'd probably pick a tour that focuses on a different animal (just for variety).  You'll get an inside peek at the sea lion and walrus tours before the end of this report, so hopefully that will help you make a decision .

If you're staying a full day at SeaWorld, the meal plans can be an incredible value (especially in the warm months, when you can easily drink your plan price on a hot day).  But, a budget is a budget, so I understand that concern as well!  There are lots of SeaWorld dining plan pics to be shared, so stay tuned (and don't hesitate to ask any questions you might have).

If it makes you feel any better, my Violet is still undressing my tree on a daily basis .   But like you, it doesn't bother me one smidgen.  How can I get cross with that face?








Pumpkin1172 said:


> What a great tour.  It must have been great to see those animals sooo close up.  I'm like you, I would rather not see a reptile.  Once when we were on a holiday in Vernon BC...I took the boys to a nature conservatory.  They had different snakes that everyone could hold.  Once was a big python as well...which of course several kids had to hold.  The boys LOVED it...this momma...not so much
> 
> 
> I was just thinking...he probably loved your costumes...Loved those by the way!
> 
> 
> I was just thinking about that as I was reading about your encounter with a sloth.  They are sooo adorable.  It is on my bucket list to an an encounter with one some day.



Ugh, I swear I'd pass out if I ever had to hold a snake .   They had them at Gatorland as well, and just seeing people posing for pictures with them made my skin crawl.   I'm no fan of reptiles, or "critters" (mice, rats, spiders, or other creepy crawlies).

The animal care staff also thought that Henry was captivated by the color of our costumes.  Either that or he was thinking, "Look at those two fools, all grown up but still acting like a pair of children" .

I hope you get to fulfill that bucket list item sooner rather than later!  



Penguinempress said:


> Wow, the Animal Ambassadors tour looks great! I love possums and they're one of the few animals I haven't already had an encounter with (I also love slots and owls but have already met both in other places). Very reasonable cost too. I hope the tour is still around for my next Sea World visit.



I am so happy that SeaWorld added a tour that was at such an affordable price point .  They have increased the cost a bit since we took park (I think it went up by $5 a person, to $20 each) but even at that price, its an excellent value and within the budget for most folks.  Yay SeaWorld!

We have possums visit regularly in our back yard....they seem to be a "thing" here in Michigan.  But the ones who chill in my gardens don't have three legs and a cool story like Ricky! 



Joanna71985 said:


> I absolutely love the Animal Ambassador tour (I think it's very underrated). And if I'm correct, I think the snake is Artemas/Artimas (sp?)



I'm glad you caught his name......I was too busy keeping his beady little eyes in sight to fully listen to what the SW Animal Care staff were saying .


pattyw said:


> That's better than any of mine would do! Yay for the kitty!!
> 
> So cute!!!
> 
> I'd loved to be re-homed to Sea World!
> Me neither! They terrify me!!
> 
> Great pictures!! We'll have to do that tour!!



Will you try and squeeze that tour into your December visit, or is your itinerary pretty full with all the Christmas events?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Just so y'all know .... I hope to get another entry posted sometime tomorrow .  Far as I am aware, I actually get the whole day off (wahoo! ) so I'll be housecleaning in the morning, but hopefully can get something up later in the afternoon or evening.  

In the meantime, I'll leave you with your smile for the day.  Since quite a few of us have cats, many of you will find this funny!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Sunday, October 28th:  SeaWorld, continued*

After we wrapped up our Animal Ambassadors tour, we texted @verleniahall to see if it was a good time to meet up for lunch:  she and her husband, Sam, knew they would also be at Seaworld on this same day, so we had been planning for several weeks to get together to say hello and lunch seemed to be the time that worked best for us both.  While we waited for her response, we decided to stroll over to the passmember lounge.....which had just reopened when Infinity Falls was launched....to check out the changes from the original lounge.






The passmember lounge is in the same building, though that facility has been re-launched as the Waterway Grill.  The lounge is somewhat smaller than the original concept....the large room with all the windows that had the view of the former Sea Garden has now been converted to restaurant seating....but the portion that remains is still well equipped.






In order to gain entry to the lounge, pass members must scan their pass at the entrance desk.  A concierge is there as well, and I believe this is one of the locations where passholders could upgrade to the new annual pass platform that was introduced earlier in the fall (bronze, silver and gold levels). 






Still sponsored by Coca Cola, there are samples available on a self-serve basis.  There is also a kiosk where you can order food from the Waterway Grill to enjoy in the comfort of the lounge.

https://seaworld.com/orlando/annual-pass/pass-member-lounge/

I was a bit disappointed that the new lounge felt a bit dark, but its still a lovely perk.  It's a nice place to rest and recharge outside of the hullaballoo of the park, and the complimentary Coke products are a tasty offering.  Overall, I was thrilled to see that the passmember lounge is back in use:  especially when Aquatica's has been closed permanently .

As we were wrapping up our exploration of the pass member lounge, we received the expected text from Lena and Sam that they would be waiting for us at Voyagers (the lunch location we recommended, as we were all on the dining plan) so we left the lounge and headed toward the Waterfront.   They were quicker to arrive than we were, so they waved and shouted hello as we approached.  Everyone, let me introduce you to Sam and Lena! 






After a round of introductions (more for Steve and Sam's benefit than for Lena and I!) we headed inside to grab some food before we settled ourselves at a table.






Steve chose the rib sampler, which came with barbecued chicken, sausage, french fries, and a roll.  I had the brisket sampler which, like the rib sampler, also came with chicken, sausage, fries and a roll.  We both chose chocolate cake for our side/dessert, and for drinks Steve had apple juice while I ordered lemonade.  The total cost of this meal would have been around $56 with tax which was MORE than what we paid for our all day dining passes (our all-day dining was purchased on a passholder deal at $24.99 each.....so in one meal alone, we got the value of the plan plus more).

The four of us found a quiet spot along one of the window walls and we settled in for a delicious meal and fun conversation.  As with every other Dismeet that we have enjoyed, the chatter flowed easily and we found that while we live very different lives, we still have so much in common.   Lena and I whipped out our phones and shared cat photos  and both Sam and Steve got along famously as well.  We talked and ate and talked and ate and talked an ate ..... and I could not believe it when I looked at my phone and saw it was soon time for us to make our way to our next tour. 

While I would have loved to have been able to eat all the delicious items that came with our entrees.....the brisket was super tender and flavorful, and the chicken (and even the fries) at Voyagers are always a favorite!....there's no way I could manage to eat all that food at one time.  While I hate being wasteful, I ate what I could -- leaving room for cake, of course  -- and tossed the rest.  Being on the dining plan definitely doesn't make a person feel as if they must eat until they are stuffed at any given time.  There will be plenty of opportunities for more snacking later.

We bid adieu to our new friends (Lena and Sam, it was so great to hang out with you guys....even for just an hour!)....and then headed for a restroom break before making our way to Pacific Point Preserve.






We had a date with an adorable group of sea lions and seals:  our Sea Lions Up Close Tour would be starting soon! 






Stay tuned .


----------



## verleniahall

It was SO MUCH FUN! It was like we had known each other forever!

The food was awesome and there was SO MUCH of it!

THEN - once we knew who we were looking for, it was like every time we turned around we ran into each other!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

It's so great you get to meet up with some of your Dis friends. I wondered, did anyone comment on your outfits or was anyone else dressed up for Halloween?


----------



## chicagoshannon

That looks like a lot of food!   I didn't know there was a passholder lounge at Aquatica.  That must have been very short lived.


----------



## Joanna71985

Blech. Definitely miss the old passholder lounge


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

verleniahall said:


> It was SO MUCH FUN! It was like we had known each other forever!
> 
> The food was awesome and there was SO MUCH of it!
> 
> THEN - once we knew who we were looking for, it was like every time we turned around we ran into each other!



We all get to know each other so well on these threads, we really are like a bunch of old friends .  I've met so many wonderful people thanks to the Dis!

SO MUCH FOOD!!!!    Seriously, I need to consider ordering kids meals when we eat at Voyagers .

I did find it amusing how often we crossed paths over the balance of the day.  Especially when the park was so busy!  What were the chances?  



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> It's so great you get to meet up with some of your Dis friends. I wondered, did anyone comment on your outfits or was anyone else dressed up for Halloween?



We had a TON of people comment and compliment us on our costumes .  We lost count of how many SW team members stopped to compliment us....many of them especially loved the mask glasses .   And dozens of families pointed as we walked by with an "Oh look!  It's Mr & Mrs Incredible!".  

Because it was a Spooktacular event day, there were lots of people dressed up in the park.  Definitely more kids than adults, but we certainly weren't the only grown ups who decided to get in the Halloween spirit.  We saw one young couple dressed as King Tut and Cleopatra that looked INCREDIBLE!!!   As good as some of the fancy costumes that we customarily see at MNSSHP!



chicagoshannon said:


> That looks like a lot of food!   I didn't know there was a passholder lounge at Aquatica.  That must have been very short lived.



I think it was only open a year, at most.  It was to the left of the Banana Beach Buffet, between the restaurant and Ray Rush.  We never saw anyone there on our previous visits, so I guess it wasn't very popular with guests .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Joanna71985 said:


> Blech. Definitely miss the old passholder lounge



We loved the old room with all the windows.  Do you find the new lounge kind of dark too?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Sunday, October 28th:  SeaWorld, continued*






We headed over to the meeting place for our Sea Lion Tour:  just to the side of the small building that sells the small trays of fish for $5.






A few other families had already arrived, and the SeaWorld Animal Education Ambassador was taking tickets and checking everyone in.  This tour would feature a slightly larger group of participants as compared to our Animal Ambassadors tour:  pretty sure we had a full dozen people.

Once everyone was present and accounted for, our Ambassador took us into one of the restricted entry areas to the rear of Pacific Point Preserve:  off limits to general guests, this area is only accessible to animal care staff and tours.  It was a much different perspective on this area of the park than we are normally used to seeing.











There was a covered area here where we had the chance to get out of the blinding sun for a bit (very much appreciated.....it was SUCH a bright day!) while the Ambassador gave us a history of Pacific Point Preserve and a little backstory on the current group of seals and sea lions that call the exhibit home.  We learned the difference between seals and sea lions, we heard about some of their unique behaviors and abilities, and how SeaWorld works to recreate an environment that mimics how they would live in the wild.  Several of the children who were part of the tour had some great questions for the Ambassador and she was able to confidently answer each of them.

Our Ambassador pointed out that several of the seals and sea lions birthed calves earlier in the year, and those babies now enjoyed soaking up all that marvelous sunshine with their mommas on the rocks.  So cute!






They remind me of how Violet and Dash snooze in the warm sunbeams .

Once we had wrapped up the information portion of the tour, our group headed to Sea Lion & Otter Stadium for a much-anticipated meet and greet with one of the stars of Sea Lion High.






We all picked a spot to sit on the lower bleachers, and once we were all comfy......this handsome guy made his grand entry:






This is Gunner, and he is so much bigger up close than he seems when you are watching the show!  






And not only is he good looking and strong, he's also unbelievably smart.  His handler was happy to show us all the cool things he could do......and the entire group was instantly charmed .






You know what really struck me about Gunner and his trainer?  There was LOVE in the way they interacted:  true, perfect, beautiful love.  It didn't matter that one was human and the other was not.  It was unbelievably heartwarming to watch .






After we learned all about our new friend Gunner, each family had the opportunity to come up to the side of the tank and have their photos taken with the handsome devil.  A Photokey photographer was there to capture professional photos, but our tour guide also took pictures of each group with their individual cameras or phones.

Mr Gunner was quite intent on checking me our for the first little while, despite the coaxing of his trainer to look at the camera .






I could see him watching me out the corner of my eye, and I wondered what it was he was looking at......did he think I had a big nose?  

But, the trainer's patience and coaxing paid off....and we got a perfect shot .






Such a cool experience!!!  Seriously so awesome!! 

Once each family had an opportunity for a photo op with Gunner, it was sadly time to bid our new friend adieu.  He was a busy guy, after all....with so many adoring fans, his shows must go on! 

We all trooped back up the hill to Pacific Point Preserve, where another Animal Care staffer was waiting for us with a whole cart full of stainless steel buckets.






Each participant was given a full bucket of fish to feed to the seals and sea lions in Pacific Point Preserve.  After an explanation of what was in the bucket (two different sizes and types of fish) and what they provide for the animals nutritionally (the tiny ones just for hydration, the larger ones actually for sustenance), we were given final instructions on the feeding do's and don'ts before being given the go-ahead to select a bucket and start tossing!






Yeah, this was going to be fun! 






Those adorable little faces knew exactly what the smiley humans were here for.  All of a sudden, there was a sea lion surge in our general direction .
















I could have happily stayed right in that spot, all day long, tossing those wet and squishy fish to those sweet little faces.  I even stopped noticing how LOUD they were! 











There were a ton of fish in that bucket, though, so the fun lasted a lot longer than I had expected it to .  

Once our buckets were emptied, we returned them to the cart and washed the fish residue from our hands.  We collected our belongings and stopped to thank our tour guide for an absolutely wonderful experience.   Sea Lions Up Close Tour for the win! 

With both our tours and our Dismeet behind us, we had one major to-do on the day's itinerary......and that would be the Spooktacular Events!   Trick or treating through the park?  Why yes, that sounds delightful .  Growing old is mandatory, growing UP is optional .






And we still had our Quick Queue passes for Infinity Falls!! 

Pitter patter, let's get at 'er....the clock was ticking and we still had much to do!

*More SeaWorld coming up next.*


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

What a great tour. I love the pictures of you both with gunner.
I may not be around as much, as we fly out tomorrow and I've still got to go to work today and pack!


----------



## halfpintpeggy

The sea lions are gorgeous!!! Oh....not sure if I would have wanted to leave them lol. Love the pic when Gunner is staring at you - amazing! Were you wearing earrings? Or maybe you reminded him of an old friend!


----------



## Joanna71985

I love Gunner! He's one of my favorite sea lions at SLH (and I actually had him the last time I did the tour)



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We loved the old room with all the windows.  Do you find the new lounge kind of dark too?



Yes!! Very much so (and I especially miss the old porch area)


----------



## afan

I really need to go to a Sea World whether it's Orlando or San Diego.  So much fun with the tours.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> What a great tour. I love the pictures of you both with gunner.
> I may not be around as much, as we fly out tomorrow and I've still got to go to work today and pack!



Safe travels and best wishes for an AMAZING time!   We would love a "live update" here if you could pop in at some point .  Hope the weather is fantastic! 



halfpintpeggy said:


> The sea lions are gorgeous!!! Oh....not sure if I would have wanted to leave them lol. Love the pic when Gunner is staring at you - amazing! Were you wearing earrings? Or maybe you reminded him of an old friend!



I was indeed wearing some hoop earrings... perhaps that's why he couldn't stop staring.  Here I though he was intrigued by my big nose .



Joanna71985 said:


> I love Gunner! He's one of my favorite sea lions at SLH (and I actually had him the last time I did the tour)
> 
> Yes!! Very much so (and I especially miss the old porch area)



Gunner was such a charmer .  I was instantly in love.



afan said:


> I really need to go to a Sea World whether it's Orlando or San Diego.  So much fun with the tours.



Yes, you do!!  A resolution for the 2019 year, perhaps?


----------



## Penguinempress

I did the sea lion tour in the spring and it was a lot of fun. It always cracks me up how LOUD they are when it's time for food!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

So we arrived yesterday after a 9 hour flight and a 1 hour wait at immigration! POFQ is pretty and we have a lovely view. Today at MK is sunny and busy.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Penguinempress said:


> I did the sea lion tour in the spring and it was a lot of fun. It always cracks me up how LOUD they are when it's time for food!



OMG, I know!!!   They are adorable little creatures but it sure would be nice if they came with a volume button .



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> So we arrived yesterday after a 9 hour flight and a 1 hour wait at immigration! POFQ is pretty and we have a lovely view. Today at MK is sunny and busy.



What an exhausting trip!  But I'm glad you have arrived safe and sound...now, let the fun begin! 

We visited POFQ on our May trip for the first time.....their pool area is fantastic!  Hope you plan on enjoying some swimming time while you're there!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Sunday, October 28th:  SeaWorld, continued*






With both tours and our Dismeet scratched off our list of the day's to-do's, we were ready to partake in some seasonal fun:  it was time to enjoy the Spooktacular events that were now underway along the Bayside pathway and on the far side of the park.

As we headed in that direction, we took a bit of a detour along the water (which was marvelously devoid of people.....crowds had definitely thickened as the day wore on and SeaWorld was now chock full of costumed guests with treat bags in hand).....and we noted that there were signs of Christmas already starting to pop up in the lagoon.






Oh, how we wished we could have squeezed in a short long-weekend trip during the holiday season!!    Christmas at SeaWorld is THE BEST!

There was a special pass member offer for the month of October that featured a special Halloween treat bag that came with a $5.00 game play card for $5.00 (so, essentially you received the deluxe-style bag for free versus having to buy one of the regular ones at $1.99).  We stopped at a kiosk and purchased us each one so we were ready to collect some treats as we toured the Spooktacular areas.






With our bags in hand, we were off and running! 






SeaWorld's Spooktacular has a whole different feel than either Disney or Universal.  It's a colorful, whimsical theme with lots of bright hues.






Many of the light posts feature sea creatures that blow bubbles, creating an "under the sea" type feel.






And there are a huge assortment of wildly dressed sea creatures that meander through the Spooktacular areas, greeting guests with exuberance, posting for photos, or enjoying a dance or two with the little folks.











Each of the treat stations featured a different type of candy:  everything from king size Oreo bars to Nerds to tootsie rolls.  The team members handing out weren't super generous on this particular day (much to the dismay of people on the SeaWorld AP holders Facebook page  ... sigh .... I swear people will complain about anything and everything), but we really didn't care what we were given.   It was just fun to be all grown up and still able to trick-or-treat without judgement! 






As always, Chick-fil-A (one of the major sponsors of the event) did not disappoint with their humorous advertising.  Their signs and displays always bring us a giggle:






While these areas of the park felt absolutely packed (something we are rarely accustomed to at SeaWorld!), the candy lines moved quickly and smoothly.  Some of the guests' costumes were super well done, too....it was great to see so many families partaking in the Halloween spirit.

We had those game cards to use, and when I saw this display, I knew exactly what I wanted my big guy to win me! 






My Knight in Shining Armor did not hesitate to rise to the challenge:  winning the balloon game, and the coveted Black Cat stuffie, would be his quest.





And ta-da!   He did it!  On the first try, no less .  Okay, so maybe the games are designed more for kids than "big kids".....but I was no less proud of my new toy .






I also knew that Steve particularly enjoys the plinko game, so we made that our next stop. 






I have to admit, the Dracula penguin was awfully adorable as well.  Two fun additions to my ever-growing stuffie collection!  (if I ever become a Nana, my grandbabies will have oodles and zoodles of friends to cuddle when they visit us in Michigan!)






As we toured around, we ran into Sharkie near the park entrance.  We had our picture taken (of course ) but unfortunately the quality was pretty poor.  The super-sunny day obviously caused some exposure issues, and we ended up with a very dark picture.  It doesn't happen very often with the SeaWorld photographers, though, so we couldn't be annoyed.






With our bags growing heavy and our arms full of stuffies, we took note of the time and were shocked to see how quickly the day had flown by.  We had just enough time to take our candy and stuffies to the rental car, grab one last meal on our all-day dining plan, then head to Infinity Falls for our inaugural ride on the park's newest attraction......with our complimentary Quick Queue passes (a special perk for annual passholders).  There was no time to waste! 





*
The balance of our SeaWorld day is next.*


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Sunday, October 28th:  SeaWorld, the conclusion*

Since we suspected that we'd get pretty wet on Infinity Falls, we opted to eat first and ride last:  I really didn't want to be sogging through a restaurant once we had taken our ride through the rapids.  But before we dined, Steve took all our loot (our treat bags and my stuffies) to the rental car while I stopped at Adventure Photo to have our Sea Lion tour photos added to our Photokey.  Line for the latter would be MUCH shorter now than at park closing.

While he was at the vehicle, I asked Steve to grab a couple of ponchos (which I always keep in the back seat for when they're needed) so we could at least try to keep dry"ish" while riding Infinity Falls.  I know we'd still get wet, but maybe not SUPER soaked ....right???  

I ended up having no wait to see a photo agent, so I hung out and waited for Steve to get back into the park. 






I kind of wondered what was taking him so long , but when I finally caught site of him.....he had no ponchos in hand.  Turns out he'd been searching the car for them, but it appears that someone (ahem! ) forgot to throw them in on our way out of the villa that morning.  Whoops.  He had been looking high and low (literally under the seats and everywhere in between) but alas, I had led him astray without meaning to.  I guess we'd end up soaked to the skin after all .

Thank goodness we had left the ride to the END of the day!

I let Steve pick the restaurant for dinner, and he chose Seafire Grill....he was in the mood for fajitas .






The chicken fajitas came with white rice, black beans, fresh tortillas (which you can't see in the above photos, but they're stacked under the meat and rice plate), sour cream, diced tomatoes, and shredded cheese.  Other than the beans (of which Steve is not a fan at any time), he thoroughly enjoyed his meal....including the blueberry cheesecake which he selected as his side.  My chicken tenders and fries were equally as hot and delicious as Steve's fajitas:  I have no idea where SeaWorld buys their chicken tenders, but they are consistently among the best I've had in a theme park.  My cookies were kind of "meh", but then again, we had eaten a LOT on this day so perhaps I was just getting fooded out .  That's a possibility.

We both had apple juice to drink.  I love the fact that there's a juice option on the all-day dining.  There's only so much pop my stomach can handle in a day.

When we wrapped up our dinner, we stopped for a washroom break and then made our way to Infinity Falls:   it was time (and I was more than a little nervous! ).
Bless his sweet heart, as we walked up toward the ride, Steve dashed over to the small kiosk there and purchased us a pair of SeaWorld ponchos  ... he knew that I would be worried about my phone and purse getting wet, so at the very least he wanted me to ride with the assurance that my electronics would be safe.  If that's not love, I don't know what is .  Those ponchos, however, cost a painful $20  .... so forgetting my dollar store ponchos (which were of equal quality, I'm sorry to say) was an expensive oops on my part.

Heading up to the queue, we noted that he standby time was at a whopping 65 minutes  .... we were so thankful that we had our Quick Queue passes!  With Quick Queue, we literally walked right up and were boarded onto the next boat.....no wait at all .  Which was a good thing.....so I had less time to worry and fret! 






Our boat was loaded with a full 8 passengers and we were off and rushing through the rapids within seconds of being belted into our seats.  In a full boat with all large adults, we moved at full speed and hit the small drops with lots of weight behind us.....so the waves of water literally sloshed right up and over our heads (as well as down our backs and in our faces, depending on whether we were going forwards or backwards at the time).  The raft spun and bounced, turning as it did so, and the waves of water had us with a half foot of water in the boat at any given time.  Steve's size 15 running shoes were fully submerged for most of the voyage .

I truly feared the drop......I _despise_ the feeling of being dropped.....but honestly, it was smooth and not so sharp as to cause that horrible feeling in the pit of one's stomach.  I thought I would at least tolerate the ride for Steve's sake, but I ended up LOVING it!






I survived!    SeaWorld, you have a winner in this ride!

Sadly, the ride photo wasn't working on that particular day (technical difficulties had plagued the photo kiosk throughout the day, we were told) so there would be no proof of my bravery.  Too bad .

We were soaked to the skin.......think _wring-out-your-underwear _wet.....despite our best efforts with the ponchos.  That said, the ponchos DID keep my purse and phone dry :  so, perhaps they were worth the $20 after all .  Steve shoes, on the other hand, didn't fare nearly as well:  they would take 2 full days to dry out (and that was hanging on the balcony of the villa, in the fresh warm air).  When we visited again later in the week, he would be wearing sandals for sure .

As we squished and squashed our soggy selves to the park exit, we were SUPER glad we had eaten first and saved the ride for last.

What an AWESOME day it had been .






Back at the villa, we changed into dry clothes, and surveyed our candy haul from trick-or-treating.  Considering we just popped into whatever lines we saw as we passed (not really trying to go for volume or quantity), we did pretty good!






It was a relaxing night at the resort, with a swim in the pool and a long soak in the hot tub (where we met a lovely family from Ohio.....we always manage to have some great conversation with other guests during those evenings spent in the spas).  Sleep came quick and easy after a full day of theme parking, sunshine and adventure!
*Next up:  fun in the sun at our favorite Orlando waterpark.....Aquatica!*


----------



## I-4Bound

Great update! Infinity Falls looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## bobbie68

Hi Gina I am so excited reading your report and getting excited for my trip in June. I think we are going to enjoy the Sea World parks and Bush Gardens. I think I am going to do the Ambassador tour for sure then if we have extra money I am going to do the sea lion tour also. I figured we can feed the rays at Sea World so I won't pay for that at Discovery Cove. I have the dolphin swim which is nice. The other thing is that there is an elephant  tour at Bush Gardens that looks great! Elephants are one of my favorite and I can't decide between the sea lion and the elephant if we can do two. 

It looks like you guys had a great time! I am so proud of you for going on Infinity Falls and bonus you loved it 

I still have to decide if I will stay at Sea World from open to close one day and do the dining plan. 

I look forward to the rest of your  report and Aquatica coming up. Also I won't have early entry to Aquatica so if you can give me a run down of which rides are best to do first. We will be at the gate for general public opening. I will not rent a cabana because we usually don't stay all day at water parks. Any tips on where I can get a chair with less crowds?

Thanks so much

P.S. I love your kitty bulb pic!!


----------



## JaxDad

Hi Gina!  Great SeaWorld report!  I thought the Infinity Falls drop was pretty tame as well. In fact, I was hoping it would be much wilder. I did warn you about the shoes! Our first time riding the Popeye ride at Universal we all had on running shoes, which never dried during the rest of our trip. We bring flip-flops now for all water rides!  Don't you stash your stuff in the lockers for rides? I like the SeaWorld locker system. The only bad part is some of the locker areas are not designed well for crowds, particularly for those groups that have all the members go in and stand around and stare blankly at the kiosk screen. 

Despite having the Fun Cards, I think we are skipping SeaWorld this month and spending a night in St. Augustine instead. Even without paying SeaWorld admission, it will still be much cheaper (and easier) to go to St. Augustine, and I've had a few unexpected expenses this year AND want to save for a potential Alaska trip next summer. Although it is only 45 minutes away, it is nice to actually spend the night in St. Augustine to fully enjoy the awesome Christmas lights there AND have a few adult beverages. I got a nice deal on the Casa Monica hotel, which is right in the historic district.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> The chicken fajitas came with white rice, black beans, fresh tortillas



We love fajitas! I can't tell from the photo, is the chicken sautéed & seasoned? Or is it fried?


----------



## bankr63

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> My chicken tenders and fries were equally as hot and delicious as Steve's fajitas:  I have no idea where SeaWorld buys their chicken tenders, but they are consistently among the best I've had in a theme park.


You're at SEA World!  That ain't chiken...



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I survived!    SeaWorld, you have a winner in this ride!
> 
> Sadly, the ride photo wasn't working on that particular day (technical difficulties had plagued the photo kiosk throughout the day, we were told) so there would be no proof of my bravery.  Too bad .


Nope, not buyin' it.  If there's no photo proof then it never happened...

Now you need to go back and get proof for us all!


----------



## PrincessP

Oh, Gina!  I love your SW day.  We were passholders last year..... but no plans to visit in the upcoming year.  This makes me wish we did.  Seeing the Groove Chefs reminds me that our then 14 y.o, now 15 y.o son wanted to stop and watch them on our last trip.  He got a kick out of them and their antics.  I was impressed with their ability to capture the attention of the thrilll seeking “Where’s the next ride?” teenage mind.  (He rode Maco 14 times in a row on our visit in 2017....so the fact that Groove Chefs could entertain multi generations is big in my book.)

And your dismeet with Sam and Lena.....they look like absolutely delightful lunch companions.  What fun!

I would looooove to do any of the tours.  The two you did on this day look fabulous!  Mila is so cute.  We met Lucky the sloth on our last Discovery Cove trip.  Yes, their hair or fur texture is unexpected and different.  I held a yellow python during a field trip with my kiddos when they were young.....to look the part of brave mom so they’d be willing to as well.  Don’t have to do that now that they’re older....and I would definitely say “no thank you” if offered the chance again.   

Oh my goodness!  Gunner!!!!  That fellow looks full of personality.  So crazy how he seems almost human-like as he leans on the railing peering down at everyone.  I think he was checking you out as he knows an admirer when he sees one.    Animals have intuition about these things. 

I love all the photos from the spooktacular.  The whimsical, ocean inspired pumpkin fish, etc. are so fun!  SW really does a fabulous job at setting a festive environment.  And the candy haul looks like plenty to me!  And your costumes were perfect!  Those sunglasses were the perfect find!  I love your words about growing old being mandatory, growing up....not so much.  

Hooray for your Infinity Falls ride victory!  Way to go on conquering your fear of the drop.    Glad it wasn’t bad.  

Looking forward to the next update.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I-4Bound said:


> Great update! Infinity Falls looks like a lot of fun.



SeaWorld has really done well with that ride.  Now, I don't think I'd want to ride it on a cold day (I can't imagine being THAT wet if there is a chill in the air), but in the summertime it will be a HUGE hit!



bobbie68 said:


> Hi Gina I am so excited reading your report and getting excited for my trip in June. I think we are going to enjoy the Sea World parks and Bush Gardens. I think I am going to do the Ambassador tour for sure then if we have extra money I am going to do the sea lion tour also. I figured we can feed the rays at Sea World so I won't pay for that at Discovery Cove. I have the dolphin swim which is nice. The other thing is that there is an elephant  tour at Bush Gardens that looks great! Elephants are one of my favorite and I can't decide between the sea lion and the elephant if we can do two.
> 
> It looks like you guys had a great time! I am so proud of you for going on Infinity Falls and bonus you loved it
> 
> I still have to decide if I will stay at Sea World from open to close one day and do the dining plan.
> 
> I look forward to the rest of your  report and Aquatica coming up. Also I won't have early entry to Aquatica so if you can give me a run down of which rides are best to do first. We will be at the gate for general public opening. I will not rent a cabana because we usually don't stay all day at water parks. Any tips on where I can get a chair with less crowds?
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> P.S. I love your kitty bulb pic!!



Stay tuned, we did a 3rd tour on this trip.....so you'll get a sneak peek at yet another option to consider.  I definitely don't think you can go wrong when picking a tour at either SW or BG.....go with whichever one offers the animal(s) you are interested in most.  If elephants are particularly close to your heart, then that would be the one to pick for sure!!  

At Aquatica, definitely hit the big slides first.....Dolphin Plunge, Ihu's Breakaway Falls, Ray Rush, and the Taumata Racers can all get long lines on busy days.  You can always enjoy the busier afternoon hours in Roa's Rapids, the wave pools, or Loggerhead Lane (the slow lazy river with tubes) and maybe a siesta on the beach .

Beach chairs are plentiful at Aquatica (free, and first come first served), so if you arrive early you'll have lots of places to set up camp.  There are some massive umbrellas too, so you can pick a spot with shade if you like.  There's no "bad" location, as the beach area is pretty central .



JaxDad said:


> Hi Gina!  Great SeaWorld report!  I thought the Infinity Falls drop was pretty tame as well. In fact, I was hoping it would be much wilder. I did warn you about the shoes! Our first time riding the Popeye ride at Universal we all had on running shoes, which never dried during the rest of our trip. We bring flip-flops now for all water rides!  Don't you stash your stuff in the lockers for rides? I like the SeaWorld locker system. The only bad part is some of the locker areas are not designed well for crowds, particularly for those groups that have all the members go in and stand around and stare blankly at the kiosk screen.
> 
> Despite having the Fun Cards, I think we are skipping SeaWorld this month and spending a night in St. Augustine instead. Even without paying SeaWorld admission, it will still be much cheaper (and easier) to go to St. Augustine, and I've had a few unexpected expenses this year AND want to save for a potential Alaska trip next summer. Although it is only 45 minutes away, it is nice to actually spend the night in St. Augustine to fully enjoy the awesome Christmas lights there AND have a few adult beverages. I got a nice deal on the Casa Monica hotel, which is right in the historic district.



Your holiday getaway sounds superb!!  St. Augustine is STILL on my list of places I want to visit.  Hmmmm, maybe in May?    I hope you guys have a wonderful time!  Are you heading there for Christmas itself, or one of the next two weekends?

I don't generally do any big rides  so I don't have much experience in using the lockers.  Steve is trying to woo me into riding Jurassic Park, Popeyes, and the Mummy when we visit Universal in the spring, so perhaps I'll have to learn the finer art of locker usage.  IF he can manage to talk me into riding, of course.  The jury is still out on that verdict .



halfpintpeggy said:


> We love fajitas! I can't tell from the photo, is the chicken sautéed & seasoned? Or is it fried?



Steve says it were very lightly seasoned.  Not seasoned enough for his taste, unfortunately....he would have liked to have had a little more flavor.



bankr63 said:


> You're at SEA World!  That ain't chiken...







bankr63 said:


> Nope, not buyin' it.  If there's no photo proof then it never happened...
> 
> Now you need to go back and get proof for us all!



Now just you hold on, young man.  Don't go gettin' ahead of things .   We still have one more SeaWorld day on this trip, and I got plenty of Infinity Falls proof.....you just have to wait until that part of the report rolls around (and at my current speed, that might be March ).

Maybe I should give you a little sneak peek now? 








PrincessP said:


> Oh, Gina!  I love your SW day.  We were passholders last year..... but no plans to visit in the upcoming year.  This makes me wish we did.  Seeing the Groove Chefs reminds me that our then 14 y.o, now 15 y.o son wanted to stop and watch them on our last trip.  He got a kick out of them and their antics.  I was impressed with their ability to capture the attention of the thrilll seeking “Where’s the next ride?” teenage mind.  (He rode Maco 14 times in a row on our visit in 2017....so the fact that Groove Chefs could entertain multi generations is big in my book.)
> 
> And your dismeet with Sam and Lena.....they look like absolutely delightful lunch companions.  What fun!
> 
> I would looooove to do any of the tours.  The two you did on this day look fabulous!  Mila is so cute.  We met Lucky the sloth on our last Discovery Cove trip.  Yes, their hair or fur texture is unexpected and different.  I held a yellow python during a field trip with my kiddos when they were young.....to look the part of brave mom so they’d be willing to as well.  Don’t have to do that now that they’re older....and I would definitely say “no thank you” if offered the chance again.
> 
> Oh my goodness!  Gunner!!!!  That fellow looks full of personality.  So crazy how he seems almost human-like as he leans on the railing peering down at everyone.  I think he was checking you out as he knows an admirer when he sees one.    Animals have intuition about these things.
> 
> I love all the photos from the spooktacular.  The whimsical, ocean inspired pumpkin fish, etc. are so fun!  SW really does a fabulous job at setting a festive environment.  And the candy haul looks like plenty to me!  And your costumes were perfect!  Those sunglasses were the perfect find!  I love your words about growing old being mandatory, growing up....not so much.
> 
> Hooray for your Infinity Falls ride victory!  Way to go on conquering your fear of the drop.    Glad it wasn’t bad.
> 
> Looking forward to the next update.



We switch up our AP's each year usually as well.  We'll let SW expire in May and the plan is to get Universal AP's for the next year.  A year's break between parks seems to work well for us.....and helps us appreciate each park even more.  After a year off from Universal, we are absolutely itching to go back!

I am sure my idolization was evident to everyone....including Gunner .  What can I say, I wear my heart on my sleeve!   He was probably thinking, what is wrong with that woman?  She won't stop smiling .

Sam and Lena were the sweetest couple!    We have met so many wonderful folks thanks to the Dis!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

In other news......we booked our flights for May, so we have our official travel dates for spring .

We will be flying in on Saturday, May 4th (a morning flight from DTW on Frontier, so arriving at MCO shortly after noon) and flying home on Saturday, May 11th (an evening flight on Delta, departing Orlando around 6:30 pm and arriving in Detroit just after 9).

The villa is booked, an initial car rental booking has been made (it's horrible, of course  but at least we have a worst case scenario), and I've even purchased our Universal photo package (thanks to a rockin' good Black Friday offer).

So.......who wants to join us?   Let's plan a Dismeet or two!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Monday, October 29th:  Aquatica*

Aquatica opened at 10 am on this particular day, so it was a very civilized and un-rushed morning:  we didn't need to set an alarm or feel the need to hop out of bed and into the shower at a crazy early hour.  It very much felt like a vacation day.

We had pre-purchased all day dining for this park as well (at that fabulous passholder offer of $24.99 per person) so we skipped having anything to eat at the villa or on route, and opted to just eat at the park.  We weren't really hungry yet anyway, though both of us were yearning for a good cup of coffee .

We left the Vistana around 9:30 am with our beach bag of necessities in tow, and were parked within mere steps of the entrance by 9:45 am.  There were but a handful of cars in the lot, and it was easy to see that it was shaping up to be a very low crowd day.....even though the sun was sparkling in the bright blue sky, and temperatures were set to warm to a marvelously comfortable 84 degrees .

The gates opened early (they were allowing guests to enter the park when we arrived at 15 minutes before opening) so we breezed though the lineless bag check and turnstiles.  Our initial task would be to check in for our cabana, but first.....a photo on the bridge [included on our two-park Photokey ].






We had a great team member help us at Guest Services:  he knew his stuff and was wonderfully efficient.  We had pre-reserved the cabana and pre-purchased the dining, so there was no payment to collect when we checked in.  He issued us our dining bands and our cabana bands, and assigned us our cabana in record time, and we were soon off to get settled into our digs for the day.






We customarily reserve a Cutback Cove cabana (which are the lowest priced option, but also some of the most shaded......so generally our favorite area), but those were unavailable on this trip due to the installation of a new ride in that section of the park.  So, our cabana this time was on Roa's Island.....which is another great choice for us as we LOVE spending time in Roa's Rapids!






We were greeted warmly by the cabana host who introduced himself, verified our paperwork and walked us to our cabana.  We were the first cabana guests of the day to arrive.






Cabana 14 would be our base camp for the day.  Not too shabby at all .






Our view out the back of the cabana was equally as appealing......Roa's Rapids ran directly behind us.  






The cabana host saw me taking photos, and strolled over with an offer to capture a pictures of the two of us together.   We thought that was a sweet gesture and warmly accepted!






With all the "administrative" work out of the way, we decided to grab a quick breakfast before swapping our street clothes for our swimwear.  We strolled over to the Mango Market and picked up fresh muffins and piping hot Starbucks coffee, both entitlements on the dining plan.






We brought our breakfast back to the cabana to enjoy it in comfort.  The muffins were super moist, wonderfully fudgy, and deliciously fresh.....but let's be honest, they were less like muffins and more like cake .  But.....we were on vacation, so heck....why not?   The Starbucks coffee was like the nectar of the Gods:  nice and strong (exactly as I like it) and they had flavored cream  .   This was a very good start .

*More Aquatica coming up!*


----------



## JaxDad

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Your holiday getaway sounds superb!! St. Augustine is STILL on my list of places I want to visit. Hmmmm, maybe in May?  I hope you guys have a wonderful time! Are you heading there for Christmas itself, or one of the next two weekends?
> 
> I don't generally do any big rides  so I don't have much experience in using the lockers. Steve is trying to woo me into riding Jurassic Park, Popeyes, and the Mummy when we visit Universal in the spring, so perhaps I'll have to learn the finer art of locker usage. IF he can manage to talk me into riding, of course. The jury is still out on that verdict .


We'll be going on the 23rd and 24th. We won't hang around all day on the 24th, since we will need to get back for our Christmas Eve church service. You should definitely consider St. Augustine. You would really love the Christmas lights, but May would be nice too.

The Mummy is a great ride. It was the first "big kid" ride my daughter did, and she loved it and has become a thrill ride beast. I'm sure you know about Popeyes. You will get soaked! Infinity Falls is an afternoon thunderstorm, but Popeyes is a tropical storm. We usually stayed at Royal Pacific, so we would go back to the hotel in the late afternoon, change to bathing suits and flip flops, ride Popeyes, Jurassic Park, and Dudley Doright over and over, then walk back to the pool.


----------



## I-4Bound

Your Aquatica photos always look so lovely and appealing! Maybe we'll get there one day. I have a lot of the non-expiring Disney water park tickets, so we always end up going there. I must admit, I'm getting a little bored with going to the same two waterparks every summer.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I love Aquatica.  We purchased our Universal AP's last month and decided to add on the water park option for their new park.  We'll see how that goes.   I'm bummed I missed the photo deal on black Friday.  Not sure why I didn't check the  Universal website.  Oh well.


----------



## bankr63

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Now just you hold on, young man.  Don't go gettin' ahead of things .   We still have one more SeaWorld day on this trip, and I got plenty of Infinity Falls proof.....you just have to wait until that part of the report rolls around (and at my current speed, that might be March ).
> 
> Maybe I should give you a little sneak peek now?


Well see now, you went and spoiled it.  Here I was setting you up with an excuse for a return trip.  Not that you seem to need an excuse.  Come to think of it, I guess that the excuse thing is my shtick...  

I see that Steve has the same problem as I do.  The heaviest guy in the raft always seem to be going backward.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

JaxDad said:


> We'll be going on the 23rd and 24th. We won't hang around all day on the 24th, since we will need to get back for our Christmas Eve church service. You should definitely consider St. Augustine. You would really love the Christmas lights, but May would be nice too.
> 
> The Mummy is a great ride. It was the first "big kid" ride my daughter did, and she loved it and has become a thrill ride beast. I'm sure you know about Popeyes. You will get soaked! Infinity Falls is an afternoon thunderstorm, but Popeyes is a tropical storm. We usually stayed at Royal Pacific, so we would go back to the hotel in the late afternoon, change to bathing suits and flip flops, ride Popeyes, Jurassic Park, and Dudley Doright over and over, then walk back to the pool.



I have been trying to find some lights on POV videos for the mummy, but so far I havent located any that have been helpful.   I want to know how bad the drops are....spinning I can handle, its drops that do me in .

And yep, I am ready for a super soaking on Popeyes when we ride.  It will be our last activity of the day......then back to the villa!



I-4Bound said:


> Your Aquatica photos always look so lovely and appealing! Maybe we'll get there one day. I have a lot of the non-expiring Disney water park tickets, so we always end up going there. I must admit, I'm getting a little bored with going to the same two waterparks every summer.



Aquatica is our favorite water park in orlando.  Typhoon Lagoon comes in second.  Blizzard Beach and Volcano Bay tie for 3rd.  In all honesty,  though, we need to give Blizzard Beach another try some time....its more the theme that doesn't appeal than the rides.  

Definitely try to visit some day if you can.....its such a great park!  Roa's Rapids is SO much fun!



chicagoshannon said:


> I love Aquatica.  We purchased our Universal AP's last month and decided to add on the water park option for their new park.  We'll see how that goes.   I'm bummed I missed the photo deal on black Friday.  Not sure why I didn't check the  Universal website.  Oh well.



Will this be your first visit to Volcano Bay?  It's a lovely park, so lush and tropical.

Watch the My Universal Photos Facebook page for more discounts on annual photo packages.  I bet they will offer another deal at New Years....they have discounts more than once each year.  I know they had a big sale at Mardi Gras time as well.  You may still luck in!



bankr63 said:


> Well see now, you went and spoiled it.  Here I was setting you up with an excuse for a return trip.  Not that you seem to need an excuse.  Come to think of it, I guess that the excuse thing is my shtick...
> 
> I see that Steve has the same problem as I do.  The heaviest guy in the raft always seem to be going backward.



It is actually pretty random if you go down forward or backward.   When the raft slides on to the hoist, the raft is spun (not spun fast, it's very controlled).....and whatever direction you are facing at that point is how you will go down the drop. So sometimes went forward and sometimes we didnt.  I actually preferred the sensation of going backward ... maybe because not seeing the drop made feel less intense?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Thanks for the facebook page tip.  I just joined.  And, yes it will be our first time to Volcano Bay.  Not sure if we'll make it in Jan/Feb though, depends on the weather.


----------



## sk8jdgca

There aren’t any bad drops on the Mummy, just some jarring stops. It is so much fun though


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Monday, October 29th:  Aquatica, continued*

After we had finished our breakfast, we headed to the restrooms to change into our swimwear.






We met back at the cabana, stowed our belongings in the locker, gave ourselves a good slathering of sunscreen, and we were officially ready to GET WET!






Since the park was still dead quiet, I sent Steve off to do some slides while I took a short walking tour around the park.  We weren't really expecting any kinds of "crowds" on that Monday, but it was still smart to slide when park attendance was at its lowest.  We made a plan to meet (eventually) in Roa's Rapids....and off we went.






A few folks had trickled in since the park opened, and they were setting up camp on the loungers under the massive blue umbrellas that are scattered all across the sandy beach.  @bobbie68 , these are the seating areas I was telling you about!  Even without a cabana, you and your family shouldn't have any trouble finding a comfy place to chill when you visit in the summer.






My suspicion that it was likely to be a low crowd day was confirmed when I saw that only one side of the dual wave pool would be open.  






Even though the park had been open to guests for quite a while by this point, Tassie's Twisters and Loggerhead Lane were still all but deserted.






Dolphin Plunge stood quietly against the cloudless sky.






There was no line at Ihu's Breakaway Falls....hardly anyone was even on the stairs!






And Whanau Way was equally as quiet.....it was beginning to feel like we were at some sort of private event!






My stroll took me by Walkabout Waters, the interactive kids area that is supremely popular with the younger guests.  With an abundance of sprayers, slides, levels and sprinklers, its every child's water play dream.   The tipping bucket is the icing on the cake.






And of course, there is even an adjacent space dedicated just to the really little folks:  Kookaburra's Cove is pint-sized water park perfection.






I was just about to return to the cabana to stow my phone when I saw Steve coming toward me.  He was dripping wet, so I knew he'd been on some slides.....and he confirmed that he literally walked on every single one.....except the newest park attraction, Ray Rush.  Apparently it is a multi-rider slide and there's no single rider option  .  After walking all the way to the top, assuming he would be merged with other single riders, he was pretty abruptly told by the ride staff that he either brings his own co-rider or he was out of luck.  There was no indication at the bottom that this was the policy (only a posted max weight limit which he obviously didn't exceed on his own), so he was a bit irritated that the ride staff were so uncharacteristically nasty about delivering that message.  We totally get that rules or rules, but one can impose them kindly.  And for Pete's sake, make the information known on all the signage at the entrance to the queue!

It was a bit of a bummer, but we didn't let it dampen our spirits.   We stopped for a few photos with the surf boards:











.....and then decided to head to Roa's Rapids:  our favorite attraction in the park .






*More Aquatica is coming up next.*


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

chicagoshannon said:


> Thanks for the facebook page tip.  I just joined.  And, yes it will be our first time to Volcano Bay.  Not sure if we'll make it in Jan/Feb though, depends on the weather.



I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get some lovely, warm days during your vacation that are waterpark-worthy .  It would be a shame if it was too cold to swim!!



sk8jdgca said:


> There aren’t any bad drops on the Mummy, just some jarring stops. It is so much fun though



That is AWESOME information.  Jarring stops I can handle .  Y'all may just convince me to wear my big girl panties and give it a try!


----------



## afan

I like your suit, super cute!


----------



## JaxDad

afan said:


> I like your suit, super cute!


Hey! Steve’s suit is super cute too!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

afan said:


> I like your suit, super cute!



Thank you!  I actually felt a little out of my element in that suit .  I had never owned a tankini in MY LIFE, so I just hoped people wouldn't look at me like I was some old lady trying to dress like a teenager .  I loved the practicality of a tankini for our waterpark day, though.  Sooooo nice not to have to yank a wet one piece on and off every time I needed to use the rest room.   



JaxDad said:


> Hey! Steve’s suit is super cute too!



I literally just howled with laughter .


----------



## PrincessP

Aquatica Day!  It is our favorite water park as well.  Although, we have never been to Volcano Bay so I can’t say where it would rank for our family yet.  Do you mind sharing the highlights of your likes/dislikes of Volcano Bay?  We are considering a low key summer trip to Orlando in 2019:  no major theme parks, just a waterpark visit, mini golf, The Void, etc.  so I am curious and debating about Volcano Bay.

We had season passes for the WDW waterparks and then Aquatica as part of our SW pass this past summer. My kids picked two days at Aquatica, one at Typhoon Lagoon, and we skipped Blizzard Beach (had been there the previous summer on the same pass).  Roa’s Rapids is unlike any other waterpark feature elsewhere.  My daughter and I particularly enjoy it.  The variety of slides at Aquatica is great as well...the addition of Ray Rush is a winner (sorry Steve missed out on that one....yep, no sign about needing to have at least two riders until you get to the very top...and no indication they won’t combine you with other single riders, which they really should).

You take the best photos, and I love all of your detailed descriptions of everything. I am glad the weather was so glorious for your day. 

Congrats on your May trip being official now.  I will be there a couple of weeks before you while my daughter attends with her middle school class for the Disney music festival (choir).  I have never been in April....it will be right after Easter so hoping to see some edible Easter egg designs at Grand Floridian....and I think Boardwalk/Beach Club (can’t remember which). 

Keep those Dash/Violet Christmas tree photos coming.  Too cute!


----------



## afan

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Thank you! I actually felt a little out of my element in that suit . I had never owned a tankini in MY LIFE, so I just hoped people wouldn't look at me like I was some old lady trying to dress like a teenager . I loved the practicality of a tankini for our waterpark day, though. Sooooo nice not to have to yank a wet one piece on and off every time I needed to use the rest room.



I like two piece suits better because I can get different sizes so they fit.  I haven't tried a one piece in years because I know it's not going to fit how I want it and I won't be comfortable.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

PrincessP said:


> Keep those Dash/Violet Christmas tree photos coming.  Too cute!



I will be back either later tonight or tomorrow to reply to the rest of your post (we are heading out the door soon for dinner and a night out at the Detroit Zoo for their Wild Lights event https://detroitzoo.org/events/zoo-events/wild-lights/) but I have enough time to share some quick photos.  They are all of Miss Violet (she's my tree lover ... little Dash is too lazy to get into that much mischief ) but I do have a few from this week of the resident devil-catcher :

Trying to be nonchalant, and "casually" hiding under the chair next to the tree (I may have posted this one already.....can't remember!).....






Gazing longingly at the ornaments......











Hiding from me, under the tree skirt.  I swear she thought I couldn't see her .....






She's going to be broken-hearted when we take the tree down next weekend.  Current plans (assuming no inclement weather) have us leaving for Canada on Sunday, December 23rd.  We'll take the tree down on Saturday evening, just so they don't get into any major mischief (most specifically, tipping anything over on themselves or eating anything they shouldn't) while they are in the care of our pet nanny.  It sure will be boring around here without it!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Here's a couple from this week of our loveable, huggable, snuggable Mr. Dash.  He's more of a "chill in the chair next to the tree" kind of guy:






And this one is from this morning....he was literally too tired to get out of bed .  He must have known it was "Caturday" .


----------



## I-4Bound

Those kitties...they always make me smile!


----------



## PrincessP

How were the lights at the zoo?  You and Steve are great at making mini vacation moments by enjoying the festivities local to you.

I loooove these recent cat photos.  You do a fabulous job at capturing their personalities...hiding under the tree skirt..ha!  And the chill Mr. Dash.   Most of the photos look like a magazine spread...especially this one...



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I will be back either later tonight or tomorrow to reply to the rest of your post (we are heading out the door soon for dinner and a night out at the Detroit Zoo for their Wild Lights event https://detroitzoo.org/events/zoo-events/wild-lights/) but I have enough time to share some quick photos.  They are all of Miss Violet (she's my tree lover ... little Dash is too lazy to get into that much mischief ) but I do have a few from this week of the resident devil-catcher :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's going to be broken-hearted when we take the tree down next weekend.  Current plans (assuming no inclement weather) have us leaving for Canada on Sunday, December 23rd.  We'll take the tree down on Saturday evening, just so they don't get into any major mischief (most specifically, tipping anything over on themselves or eating anything they shouldn't) while they are in the care of our pet nanny.  It sure will be boring around here without it!


----------



## PrincessP

I-4Bound said:


> Those kitties...they always make me smile!



Just checked out one of your family music videos.  Love!!!  I am going to save the others to watch with my kids once we are on Christmas break and have more time to enjoy.


----------



## I-4Bound

PrincessP said:


> Just checked out one of your family music videos.  Love!!!  I am going to save the others to watch with my kids once we are on Christmas break and have more time to enjoy.



Thank you for telling me! I'm so glad you liked it. We made them many years ago when our children were much smaller and more eager to participate. As you can imagine, teenagers aren't very interested in that sort of thing now


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I-4Bound said:


> Those kitties...they always make me smile!



They are definitely a constant source of amusement.  My life would be excessively dull without them around!



PrincessP said:


> How were the lights at the zoo?  You and Steve are great at making mini vacation moments by enjoying the festivities local to you.



While Michigan feels very much like "home" now, a part of us still feels like tourists....I guess because we still have so many things we haven't yet done, or places we haven't yet visited.  Being near a major city is still so novel for us:  there's SO many things to do within an hour's drive or less.  

Wild Lights was awesome....I will post some pictures for you to see some of the incredible displays that they had.  There were over 5 million LED lights throughout the zoo, so it was quite a sight to behold.  The weather was pretty moderate (slightly above freezing, which was fabulous!) so we were able to enjoy the night quite comfortably...though we made sure to dress for the winter weather as well.  Our only complaint (aside from the normal percentage of rude people....but they are anywhere that there are crowds) was the parking....OMG!  It took us an hour and half (no exaggeration) to exit the parking garage.....Detroit Police couldn't even seem to help make sense of the inflow and outflow of vehicles.  We were wishing we had Ubered there instead!



PrincessP said:


> I loooove these recent cat photos.  You do a fabulous job at capturing their personalities...hiding under the tree skirt..ha!  And the chill Mr. Dash.   Most of the photos look like a magazine spread...especially this one...



Aw, thank you .  I take WAY too many pictures of those two little fluffs.  I'm sure my Facebook friends tire of my Violet-and-Dash posts, but I can't help myself .



I-4Bound said:


> Thank you for telling me! I'm so glad you liked it. We made them many years ago when our children were much smaller and more eager to participate. As you can imagine, teenagers aren't very interested in that sort of thing now



Sigh.....why do they have to get so mature, so fast?  

I tried to talk Jake into matching Christmas pajamas this year, but the silence on the end of the phone spoke volumes..  I'm just hoping for one good family selfie with us all in Santa hats!! 

Your kiddos are still pretty good sports about a lot of stuff, though.  Some of your Facebook posts make me giggle right out loud.  You all have such a fun sense of humor!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Some photos from our night out at Detroit Zoo's "Wild Lights" holiday event :






Photos inside the giant ornament:


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

More from Wild Lights:


----------



## Monykalyn

Pretty lights!!
I went to our Wonders of Wildlife aquarium for first time yesterday-only got to spend a couple hours before had to get to a friends party, we have annual membership though-and it hit me several times how much you would enjoy this place! complete with a gator experience, a chance to dive with the sharks (in a metal cage-even during a feeding!) and a stingray pool where you can "pet" them. 

Violet always has a look of "who me?" when you capture her...that expression! Mr Dash on the bed is all of us on Monday mornings LOL!

Have you been to Frankenmuth yet? not sure how far away you are from that city...

Hoping weather cooperates for your trip home to see Jake and rest of family!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Monykalyn said:


> Pretty lights!!
> I went to our Wonders of Wildlife aquarium for first time yesterday-only got to spend a couple hours before had to get to a friends party, we have annual membership though-and it hit me several times how much you would enjoy this place! complete with a gator experience, a chance to dive with the sharks (in a metal cage-even during a feeding!) and a stingray pool where you can "pet" them.
> 
> Violet always has a look of "who me?" when you capture her...that expression! Mr Dash on the bed is all of us on Monday mornings LOL!
> 
> Have you been to Frankenmuth yet? not sure how far away you are from that city...
> 
> Hoping weather cooperates for your trip home to see Jake and rest of family!!



I just looked up the website for the Wonders of Wildlife Aquarium....that place looks fabulous!  Perhaps its time for me to plan a trip to Missouri?    (though I have to admit I had to look and see just how far away that was for us.....my knowledge of American geography is still a work in progress  ).

We have been to Frankenmuth twice since we arrived here in Michigan:  once in March 2017, and once that summer.  Gorgeous little town, so charming.  It's about an hour and 20 minutes north of us.  I was hoping to make it to Bronners sometime during this Christmas season but alas, time has just run out on us.   I am hoping maybe we can squeeze in a weekend there over the winter (to break up those long, cold months before our spring trip) and stay at one of their little water park hotels.  Some German food and a few waterslides are the perfect antidote for the mid-winter blues.

I am a bit anxious about the weather for our travels, to be honest.  Last year it took us 10 and a half hours to get there as we drove in through snowstorms almost the entire way.  Fingers crossed the recent mild temps hang in for another week.  Roads will be busy with holiday travelers as it it....poor weather just makes it super stressful.

That said.....I should be with my boy exactly one week from now .  Looking forward to spending time with him and Moo!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Monday, October 29th:  Aquatica, the conclusion*

With the dining plan, we were able to eat smaller amounts throughout the course of the day, rather than one or two bigger meals.  The Aquatica all-day dining plan was valid at the Mango Market, the Waterstone Grill and....






.......the Banana Beach Cook-out.






The Mango Market, in addition to being the location that offered breakfast (coffee, juice, muffins), was the 'lighter' option in the park.  They had a selection of pre-made sandwiches, basic personal-sized pizzas, and similar fare.  The Waterstone Grill had burgers, chicken tenders, and your typical theme park fare.  The Banana Beach Cook-out, formerly a buffet, now featured barbecue chicken, ribs and similar meals.






Everything we sampled was good:  hot, fresh, flavorful.  At the price of $24.99 that we paid, it was an exceptional value.  While we didn't really need the beverages that were included on the plan (our cabana came stocked with 12 cold bottles of water in the fridge), we still enjoyed a cup or two of pop/soda throughout the day.

Steve was quite surprised at how good the ribs were.  He didn't have high hopes for water park ribs, but was happily surprised.






For the most part, we brought all of our meals back to the cabana to enjoy in comfort.  Had we chosen to eat at any of the restaurants, however, there was plenty of cheery seating for that purpose.






It was an easy and relaxing day from start to finish.  Crowds were nonexistent, even in the typically busy afternoon hours.  This picture was taken about 2 pm:






The sun shone all day and temperatures were comfortably warm.   There was hardly a cloud in the sky .... looking up, you saw almost nothing but the green leaves of the palms swaying against a backdrop of brilliant blue.






Steve did a few slides here and there, but we spent a large amount of time in the wave pool and twirling around Roa's Rapids.






This attraction NEVER gets old.  And with such low attendance, it felt at times as if we had the whole rapids to ourselves.  So fun!











When we needed to dry out for a while, we took a break to do some shopping at the gift shop......our cabana rental gave us a 20% discount on all purchases that day (which was even better than our 10% discount as pass members).






We also spent some time watching the adorable Commerson dolphins swim.....they are such adorable little creatures!  So tiny compared to their larger cousins at SeaWorld!











It was an awesome, wonderful, perfect day .

We opened the park, and closed the park.  Trudging our weary, water-logged bodies to the rental car, we knew it would be a quiet and relaxing night back at the resort.  The mix of sunshine and water is one that always makes us tired .

Once we arrived at the villa, we threw our wet suits into the washing machine (always best to get the chlorine out as soon as you can) and then headed down to the Tacky Tiki Bar.  We found a spot around the fire pit and enjoyed a drink or two as darkness fell.






*Next up:*  a Disney-inspired Tuesday.  Breakfast at Boma (and our first visit to Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge), some fun at Disney Springs, and the Return to Sleepy Hollow event at Fort Wilderness were all on the itinerary.  Stay tuned!


----------



## Joanna71985

Aww, I love the kitty pictures! They are soooo cute!!

Also, looks like I won't be doing Ray Rush anytime soon (as I almost always do the parks solo)


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> In other news......we booked our flights for May, so we have our official travel dates for spring .
> 
> We will be flying in on Saturday, May 4th (a morning flight from DTW on Frontier, so arriving at MCO shortly after noon) and flying home on Saturday, May 11th (an evening flight on Delta, departing Orlando around 6:30 pm and arriving in Detroit just after 9).
> 
> The villa is booked, an initial car rental booking has been made (it's horrible, of course  but at least we have a worst case scenario), and I've even purchased our Universal photo package (thanks to a rockin' good Black Friday offer).
> 
> So.......who wants to join us?   Let's plan a Dismeet or two!



I'm not sure what I'm doing in May, 2019 but I'm about 90% sure what I'm doing in May, 2020!!!  Happy birthday to me!!!!  You always travel in May so we can make a plan to meet!!!


----------



## verleniahall

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I don't generally do any big rides  so I don't have much experience in using the lockers.  Steve is trying to woo me into riding Jurassic Park, Popeyes, and the Mummy when we visit Universal in the spring, so perhaps I'll have to learn the finer art of locker usage.  IF he can manage to talk me into riding, of course.  The jury is still out on that verdict .
> 
> 
> Sam and Lena were the sweetest couple!    We have met so many wonderful folks thanks to the Dis!





Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I have been trying to find some lights on POV videos for the mummy, but so far I havent located any that have been helpful.   I want to know how bad the drops are....spinning I can handle, its drops that do me in .



Ok - im.now caught up. for somereason, dis boards was Not sending me notifications again!!

Girl - if I can do the mummy, u can - it was actually one of my favorite rides (and one of the ones that doesnt squish u horribly - universal is NOT pooh sized friendly)

You are too sweet!! We really enjoyed our meet!

I didnt find a POV video that really gave a good determining factor - but no huge drops - just jerky stops


----------



## MrsDuck

Following along! Looks like y'all had a great trip. I cannot wait to try Infinity Falls!


----------



## PrincessP

Great photos of the Christmas lights at the zoo.  

Hope your angelic kitties enjoy their last full day with the Christmas tree without any CATastrophies revolving around it. 



Have a safe trip northward and enjoy Christmas with your family.  I know you are excited to see Jake.


----------



## bankr63

*Caption Request*
Not to hijack your thread, but I know how much everyone here likes their cat memes.  So perhaps a little X-Mas fun for my friends. I need a good caption for this picture of our Pixel.  Think this might just have to go on next year's Christmas card...





Wrapping can be so difficult with 2 cats helping out.


----------



## Penguinempress

I love all the pictures of your kitties – they are adorable! I also love your bathing suit, really cute! I like the flexibility of a tankini – I have one pair of black bottoms that I can mix and match with different tops.

Those chocolate muffins look delicious. I try to eat healthy most of the time but I’m a sucker for a good muffin!

The Mummy is one of my all-time favorite rides. I feel like it doesn’t have any dramatic drops, just twists and turns and sudden stops.


----------



## afan

bankr63 said:


> *Caption Request*
> Not to hijack your thread, but I know how much everyone here likes their cat memes.  So perhaps a little X-Mas fun for my friends. I need a good caption for this picture of our Pixel.  Think this might just have to go on next year's Christmas card...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapping can be so difficult with 2 cats helping out.



Can't tell if Pixel is annoyed about the picture or being caught   maybe something about a self wrapping cat?  I know cats love their bags and boxes.  A friends cat loved the paper bag from the grocery store and there was often one out for her to go hide in.  Also an all black cat


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Joanna71985 said:


> Aww, I love the kitty pictures! They are soooo cute!!
> 
> Also, looks like I won't be doing Ray Rush anytime soon (as I almost always do the parks solo)



We will have to coordinate our visit with you the next time we plan to add Aquatica to our vacation itinerary.  You and Steve could ride together!



Ruthie5671 said:


> I'm not sure what I'm doing in May, 2019 but I'm about 90% sure what I'm doing in May, 2020!!!  Happy birthday to me!!!!  You always travel in May so we can make a plan to meet!!!



Um, heck ya girl!  I'm totally in for that!  You name the when and it's a date!

You're turning....29? 



verleniahall said:


> Ok - im.now caught up. for somereason, dis boards was Not sending me notifications again!!
> 
> Girl - if I can do the mummy, u can - it was actually one of my favorite rides (and one of the ones that doesnt squish u horribly - universal is NOT pooh sized friendly)
> 
> You are too sweet!! We really enjoyed our meet!
> 
> I didnt find a POV video that really gave a good determining factor - but no huge drops - just jerky stops



I'm really being reassured by everyone's feedback on the Mummy .  I think I really might be able to work up the courage to give it a try!



MrsDuck said:


> Following along! Looks like y'all had a great trip. I cannot wait to try Infinity Falls!



Thank you!  And a big  to the thread!

I have been woefully slack on updates lately, but hopefully the New Year will be less busy for me at work (it should be.....Christmas is our busiest season BY FAR).  If you can be patient with me for the next week or so, posts should be a little more frequent from there on out .

Infinity Falls is a great ride, so I hope you get to experience it as well!  As long as you don't mind a refreshing drenching  you're golden!



PrincessP said:


> Great photos of the Christmas lights at the zoo.
> 
> Hope your angelic kitties enjoy their last full day with the Christmas tree without any CATastrophies revolving around it.
> 
> View attachment 370995
> 
> Have a safe trip northward and enjoy Christmas with your family.  I know you are excited to see Jake.



Love it!!!   

My tree came down today  (intentionally, not due to the cats LOL).  We leave tomorrow for Canada and we thought it was safer for them (and less stressful for our pet nanny) if the tree was not a factor.  They're a bit sad tonight that their favorite play spot is bare.  Violet, however, did try and "help"  me pack this morning.....though I almost suspect she was trying to formulate a stowaway plan:








bankr63 said:


> *Caption Request*
> Not to hijack your thread, but I know how much everyone here likes their cat memes.  So perhaps a little X-Mas fun for my friends. I need a good caption for this picture of our Pixel.  Think this might just have to go on next year's Christmas card...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapping can be so difficult with 2 cats helping out.



Okay, this is totally a reflection of how I feel about *our* families, but the first caption that comes to my mind is.....

*"You'd be half in the bag, too, if you had to spend the holidays with my relatives"* .

Pixel is stinking adorable, by the way.  Those eyes .



Penguinempress said:


> I love all the pictures of your kitties – they are adorable! I also love your bathing suit, really cute! I like the flexibility of a tankini – I have one pair of black bottoms that I can mix and match with different tops.
> 
> Those chocolate muffins look delicious. I try to eat healthy most of the time but I’m a sucker for a good muffin!
> 
> The Mummy is one of my all-time favorite rides. I feel like it doesn’t have any dramatic drops, just twists and turns and sudden stops.



Great idea about mix and matching the tankini tops with a solid bottom.  I'm already keeping an eye out for a couple of new pieces for our spring trip.....I'll admit I'm a bit fussy where swimwear is concerned.  One of the pitfalls of being "blessed"  with a boxy shape that doesn't, unfortunately, look good in many fun styles.  

I am so grateful for your feedback on the Mummy!!  And so is Steve .  It will absolutely make the trip for him if I give that ride a go.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Finally, I've found some time to get back on the computer and touch base with everyone.  My apologies for being absent most of the week....it was CRAZY at work (our busiest week of the year) and especially hectic when I knew I would be off for such a long stretch while we enjoy a week visiting family back home.  The days were long and went by fast.  In fact, all of November and December seemed to have evaporated into thin air.  I can't believe how quickly Christmas has rushed up on us.

We did squeeze in a much-anticipated, festive night out this past Wednesday evening.  Steve and I were fortunate to attend Home Alone with the DSO at historic Orchestra Hall in downtown Detroit.  











We got to meet Santa (one last opportunity to apologize for all my naughty moments this year ):






and then we enjoyed watching one of our holiday favorites, Home Alone, on the massive screen with musical accompaniment provided by the amazingly talented musicians of the DSO.  We had fantastic seats.....just 4 rows from the stage!






After the movie, the orchestra performed several additional holiday favorites to really end off the night on a high note (pardon the pun ).






We've both been putting in ridiculous hours at our respective offices, so it was wonderful to get fancied up a little and indulge in a couple's night out.  We really did need it.






So now we're just a couple of days until Christmas, which means we're embarking on our long commute home as soon as we get the Journey loaded tomorrow morning.  I'm just hoping everything fits in Steve's SUV.....OMG, I didn't realize how many large gifts we have to transport .  Say a prayer for me that we can get it all in, otherwise we'll be picking and choosing whose gifts get left behind .

Obviously I won't be doing any trip report entries while we're away, but I will still try to get something up before tonight is over (assuming nothing else pops up that needs my attention in the interim....right now we're watching the Leafs game while I have some laundry going).  In the meantime, I wanted to wish you all a very Merry Christmas, a happy and safe holiday, and all the best blessings of the season.  






Thanks for your friendship throughout 2018 .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Tuesday, October 30th:  Breakfast at Boma*






We were pretty excited about our first visit to Animal Kingdom Lodge, and our first dining experience at a location that gets a lot of love on the Disboards.  Breakfast at Boma has been on our Disney wish-list for some time, but always seemed to get bumped in favor of a character meal.  We had a "Disney Day" planned for this Tuesday of our trip (with the latter part of the day set aside for the much-anticipated Return to Sleepy Hollow event at Fort Wilderness) so Boma seemed like a good choice for the morning:  we could tour the resort, hopefully see some animals, have a hearty breakfast, and enjoy a lower-key pace after 3 consecutive days in a theme park.






Since we had never been to AKL before, we left a little on the early side to give us a buffer of extra time to get there.....which turned out to be wise on our part, as we ended up at the wrong half of AKL on our first attempt to locate the restaurant.  We had a 50/50 chance on which one was the proper destination.....Kidani Village or Jambo House.....and of course, we picked the wrong one .  Obviously I should have done a little more research before we departed, but alas, this was a lesson learned the hard way.  So after parking and finding our way into Kidani, we piled back into the rental vehicle and backtracked to Jambo House.  Thank goodness for leaving the resort a little bit on the early side .






I'll be honest, neither one of us were overly wowed by the exterior of AKL....we thought it was fairly plain [to be expected, I suppose, considering the specific theming].  It presented totally differently from the other deluxes we had visited......there was a whole lotta brown going on!.....so we were quite curious to see what the inside was like.






Walking through the doors, we were greeted by a pretty impressive lobby.  It definitely made a grander impression than the outside .






The African theming came across loud and clear, and in true Disney style, it was carried out with precision and class.  No detail was spared, even right up to the ceiling.






We stood and gawked for a few minutes before we reminded each other that we really didn't have a whole ton of time to waste before our ADR, so we snapped a few photos and then decided to make our way downstairs to check in for our breakfast reservation.  Our reservation time was for 10:05 am.....a bit later than we generally eat breakfast.....so our stomachs were hopeful that we wouldn't be kept waiting too long.  The smell emanating from the restaurant was captivating and making us hungry.






We checked in at the podium and they provided us with a pager.  We took a seat next to the little waterfall and enjoyed the music of an African drummer while we waited to be called.  She was really, really good.....and her drumming set the mood _perfectly_.  Both of us were wholly impressed.  These kinds of Disney touches take it from a meal to an "experience".






While we waited, we threw our pennies into the little waterfall that was behind the seating area.  It couldn't hurt to make a wish or two (or three), could it?






Steve gave his wishes some good thought before tossing in his pennies.  You want to make sure you get it just right, in the event one of them DOES come true!!






After a bit of a wait, our pager eventually went off and we were ushered to a table.  I think Steve was getting ready to start chewing on the carpet by this point  so we didn't waste any time making our way to the buffet once our wonderful server (Tristan, I think was her name?) gave us the all-clear to do so.






Steve was thrilled to learn that Boma had his favorite POG juice, renamed "Jungle Juice" to keep with the specific theming of AKL.  I am embarrassed to even say how many glasses of that juice we ended up consuming that meal.....my goodness, that stuff is some kind of yummy.  Our glasses never fully emptied all meal long:  Tristan magically appeared with a full carafe in hand to refill us both without ever having to ask. 






I also have to give two thumbs up to the coffee here:  I'm pretty picky about my coffee, and this was really, really tasty.  

And the food?  Both of us were beyond impressed:  while neither one of us opted for much from the selection of traditional African dishes, the more customary offerings were absolutely delicious.  The waffles were hot, fresh and perfectly cooked (crisp on the outside, soft on the inside) and just when you think they couldn't get any better, they actually had some with Simba on them .  I was in love.  My inner child was smiling from ear to ear.

The ham from the carving station was some of the best ham I've ever eaten, the scrambled eggs were fluffy and hot, and the bacon was perfectly crisp (I hate bacon that's not well cooked).  I think one of my favorite items had to be the maple cinnamon buns at the bottom of the above photo, though.....OMG, these were INCREDIBLE .  Probably a million calories a piece but worth every single one. 






Steve was a little more adventurous than I (you're shocked, I know ) and he sampled a few of the more unique foods on the buffet.....like these guava filled pastries with vanilla cream sauce:






I think he also went back for more ham at least 3 times.  Maybe 4 .   I actually marveled at his stomach capacity at one point....where was he putting it all?  






The restaurant really started to clear out as we dined, and our server encouraged us to relax and enjoy an extra cup of coffee or two before we left.....no one was waiting for a table so we gladly took her up on that suggestion.  It allowed our breakfast to settle before we embarked on our exploration of the resort:  once we left Boma, we planned to poke around AKL to check out the property and see if we could spot some animals on the savannah.

Before we left, sweet Tristan brought Steve over a big to-go cup full of Jungle Juice:  we thought that was such a kind gesture!   We remarked to each other that she was probably the best Disney server we'd ever had.  The meal had been excellent on its own, but she just took the whole experience over the top.






Once we felt we could finally move (we were SO full.....a walk around the property was definitely in order!) we covered our bill and made our way back upstairs to the lobby.    As we did so, Steve says to me......You're going to book this one again for May, right?

I think Mikey liked it .  Boma for the win .






*More AKL coming up!*


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Have a great Christmas back in Canada Gina.
We are just back from seeing the CP at Epcot which really was good.  The choir and orchestra are wonderful. We also made a quick visit to AKL yesterday for a look around, the tree there in the lobby is beautiful.

Merry Christmas to everyone xx


----------



## Penguinempress

You're so cute in your spooky Halloween ears! I'd wanted to get over to AKL on my most recent trip to check out the Christmas decorations (their xmas tree looks beautiful!) but (common theme among my trips) I just ran out of time. 

Have a very merry Christmas and safe trip back to Canada. At least the weather here (I'm near Toronto) hasn't been bad this year so hopefully you'll have a snow-free drive.


----------



## bankr63

afan said:


> Can't tell if Pixel is annoyed about the picture or being caught   maybe something about a self wrapping cat?


Funny thing is, she always looks angry in pictures, which is odd because she is the sweetest cat.  Maybe she just doesn't like the Paw-perazi?




Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Okay, this is totally a reflection of how I feel about *our* families, but the first caption that comes to my mind is.....
> 
> *"You'd be half in the bag, too, if you had to spend the holidays with my relatives"* .
> 
> Pixel is stinking adorable, by the way.  Those eyes .



LOVE the quote!  Probably not the best idea for the family Christmas card.  Some folk might take it the wrong way.  The others would all agree and pour another glass of wine...


----------



## sk8jdgca

I’m glad you liked Boma. Did you know there is a free tour of Boma and Jiko. You get samples too!


----------



## Joanna71985

Well, looks like I need to try Boma for breakfast!


----------



## Monykalyn

So glad you enjoyed Boma! It’s the only AKL restaurant I haven’t tried. We tend to repeat Sanaa. Although Jiko is now far far up on a list of repeatables.


sk8jdgca said:


> I’m glad you liked Boma. Did you know there is a free tour of Boma and Jiko. You get samples too!


We did that when we stayed there in August. So glad I dragged husband down for it (we were staying in Jambo in a studio on 5th floor- anniversary present from me and got a spectacular deal from dd who was cm at the time). We ate at Jiko that night so learning about the restaurant was neat, and of course Boma Zebra domes live up to hype!


----------



## bobbie68

Hi Gina I have been catching up went through some hectic times last couple of weeks. I love your Aquatica report and thanks for the tips on the chairs.We are really looking forward to going there this summer. I was glad  to see you enjoyed Boma and AKL. It is one of our favorite resorts. I did book one night at the end of the trip to surprise Liv for gradation. It will be a resort only day. I got the club level savannah room. 

Merry Christmas and I hope everything fit in the SUV and you had a wonderful trip back home


----------



## I-4Bound

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Hope everyone is having a good Christmas today. Don’t know if anyone watches Tim tracker but we’ve just seen him and Jen in Animal Kingdom.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Have a great Christmas back in Canada Gina.
> We are just back from seeing the CP at Epcot which really was good.  The choir and orchestra are wonderful. We also made a quick visit to AKL yesterday for a look around, the tree there in the lobby is beautiful.
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone xx



Christmas at Epcot is something I would love to experience someday.  Whenever we make it back to Orlando for the holidays,  that will definitely be a must do.  I'm so glad you enjoyed the Candlelight Processional.  How has the weather been?



Penguinempress said:


> You're so cute in your spooky Halloween ears! I'd wanted to get over to AKL on my most recent trip to check out the Christmas decorations (their xmas tree looks beautiful!) but (common theme among my trips) I just ran out of time.
> 
> Have a very merry Christmas and safe trip back to Canada. At least the weather here (I'm near Toronto) hasn't been bad this year so hopefully you'll have a snow-free drive.



We had a very favorable commute home .  Decent traffic (only one slow down the while way, as we merged into the 401 in whitby) and great weather .  The snow held off until we arrived.   So we had a white Christmas without the harrowing drive .

I fell in love with those Halloween ears when I found them on etsy.   Purple is my favorite color so they were a double win .



bankr63 said:


> Funny thing is, she always looks angry in pictures, which is odd because she is the sweetest cat.  Maybe she just doesn't like the Paw-perazi?
> 
> LOVE the quote!  Probably not the best idea for the family Christmas card.  Some folk might take it the wrong way.  The others would all agree and pour another glass of wine...



Ha ha!  I figured it wasnt the most appropriate caption....but yet, I couldn't help myself .  My sense of humor is definitely what most would consider unique .

Hope you had a great Christmas!



sk8jdgca said:


> I’m glad you liked Boma. Did you know there is a free tour of Boma and Jiko. You get samples too!



I didnt!!  Do you have to pre register?  And where do you sign up?  I would live to add that to our May itinerary!



Joanna71985 said:


> Well, looks like I need to try Boma for breakfast!



You absolutely do!  It is now officially Steve's favorite breakfast on property. 



Monykalyn said:


> So glad you enjoyed Boma! It’s the only AKL restaurant I haven’t tried. We tend to repeat Sanaa. Although Jiko is now far far up on a list of repeatables.
> 
> We did that when we stayed there in August. So glad I dragged husband down for it (we were staying in Jambo in a studio on 5th floor- anniversary present from me and got a spectacular deal from dd who was cm at the time). We ate at Jiko that night so learning about the restaurant was neat, and of course Boma Zebra domes live up to hype!



Well young lady, you will have to give Boma a try on your next trip .  You may end up enjoying it as much as we did!



bobbie68 said:


> Hi Gina I have been catching up went through some hectic times last couple of weeks. I love your Aquatica report and thanks for the tips on the chairs.We are really looking forward to going there this summer. I was glad  to see you enjoyed Boma and AKL. It is one of our favorite resorts. I did book one night at the end of the trip to surprise Liv for gradation. It will be a resort only day. I got the club level savannah room.
> 
> Merry Christmas and I hope everything fit in the SUV and you had a wonderful trip back home



We managed to fit everything in with a lot of readjusting.   It was like a Christmas version of tetris .  Canadian customs nailed us for tax on Jake's TV when we crossed (a bit of a bummer) but otherwise everything made it without incident. 

We are having a wonderful time visiting friends and family .  I miss them all so much.  I will post some photos of our holiday fun after we get home on Friday night. 

Your trip is sure shaping up to be an epic one!!!  You must be getting SO excited as we approach the new year!  Time is passing pretty darn quick, June will be here before we know it!



I-4Bound said:


> Merry Christmas, everyone!



Merry Christmas, my friend  .   Hope you had a fabulous holiday!



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Hope everyone is having a good Christmas today. Don’t know if anyone watches Tim tracker but we’ve just seen him and Jen in Animal Kingdom.



How cool!  I love his videos!!  Did you go up and say hi?  (I totally would have )

Hope you are having a magical Christmas week!


----------



## I-4Bound

Christmas at Epcot is amazing! It is my favorite time to visit that Park. Hope you get to experience it sometime.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Hi Gina. My daughter ran up and got a selfie with him and Jen. It looked like he was with some other people but they were happy to have a quick photo.

We have been here for just over 2 weeks now and this week has been the best weather. The first 2 we had a few cold spells and a bit more rain than what we have experienced previously, also it was a lot busier those earlier weeks. But we are on holiday and enjoying it!


----------



## pattyw

Merry Christmas Gina and all other DISers here!!

I got very behind here between our holiday trip and Christmas! 

Lovely pictures!! Can I say that you guys look great in pictures- soaking wet!! I look like something out of a horror movie wet with no makeup!

Hope you guys are enjoying your family time at home in Canada!


----------



## KsGiGi

Finally caught up reading this report. Enjoying reading it, as always, and your pictures are so good.  Hope you and your family had a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I-4Bound said:


> Christmas at Epcot is amazing! It is my favorite time to visit that Park. Hope you get to experience it sometime.



I am actually thinking that we should plan for a Christmas trip (not Christmas week, but the latter half of November, perhaps?) in 2020.  One more year for Halloween then switch it up a little.  By then it will have been 4 years since our last Christmas vacation so I am sure there will be LOTS of new events to enjoy!



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Hi Gina. My daughter ran up and got a selfie with him and Jen. It looked like he was with some other people but they were happy to have a quick photo.
> 
> We have been here for just over 2 weeks now and this week has been the best weather. The first 2 we had a few cold spells and a bit more rain than what we have experienced previously, also it was a lot busier those earlier weeks. But we are on holiday and enjoying it!



I am so glad you are having a great time!  You are there for three full weeks, correct?



pattyw said:


> Merry Christmas Gina and all other DISers here!!
> 
> I got very behind here between our holiday trip and Christmas!
> 
> Lovely pictures!! Can I say that you guys look great in pictures- soaking wet!! I look like something out of a horror movie wet with no makeup!
> 
> Hope you guys are enjoying your family time at home in Canada!



We had a wonderful trip home.....it was definitely tough to leave after indulging in so much lovely time with family and friends.  But, like our Florida vacations, the end always rolls around too soon.  We were definitely blessed with some great travel weather which was super awesome all on its own!

Ugh, you are too kind with your compliments......our water park pictures make me look like a drowned rat.  There is simply no way to look elegant with sopping wet hair once you're past the age of 29.  I figure, if nothing else, I can give you all a good laugh when you see our water park photos! 



KsGiGi said:


> Finally caught up reading this report. Enjoying reading it, as always, and your pictures are so good.  Hope you and your family had a Merry Christmas!



Thank you!  It was an absolutely fantastic Christmas:  we got to spend time with our son, my mom, all of Steve's family, and a nice little assortment of friends.  Our cats were sure happy to have us home, though!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I thought I'd share a few photos of our Christmas visit home .

Enjoying some time with my momma:






Spending some snuggle time with my grandcat:






Enjoying the Fantasy of Lights in Quinte West:











Taking in more holiday lights at the Meyers Pier display along the Bay:











And dinner out with friends and family! (I was teaching my mom about selfies......turns out, she hates them ):











Best of all, though, was spending time with this guy .






Yesterday and today have been spent getting caught up after being away:  house cleaning (sooooo much cat fur floating around!), grocery shopping, and running errands.  I hope to be back at the trip report by hopefully tomorrow! 

I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas holiday as well .  Hard to believe we are poised to bid adieu to 2018.  We have no big plans for New Years Eve or Day (is that a sign of how old we are getting? ) but hopefully you're all not as boring as me .


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

So glad you had a wonderful Christmas. We are back home now after a lovely 3 week holiday and back at work today. Like you, I have no real plans for tonight as the jet lag will be hitting me for sure when I get back from work!!


----------



## Penguinempress

Your grandcat is adorable! Looks like you had a lovely Christmas, glad you were able to spend so much time with family. I can't believe how much Jake looks like Steve now, wow!


----------



## chicagoshannon

looking forward to an update maybe today!   

We are under a month until our trip.  Bought the Universal photo package today.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Tuesday, October 30th:  Animal Kingdom Lodge, continued*

After breakfast, we made our way back upstairs to explore the lobby area of the resort a little bit more.  We hadn't had a ton of time to look around before our ADR time, but we had the rest of the day at our disposal once breakfast was over.  We had eaten enough that we definitely could benefit from a good walk .






The fire pit in the lobby was probably one of my favorite features....even on a warm and sunny day, it lent a real coziness to the grand space.  And it lightened up the dark decor, even if just a little bit.  I can imagine it would be a wonderful place to spend a cool winter's night, with a warm hot chocolate or a drink from the bar in hand.

The massive Ijele mask was my second favorite decorative feature of the Kidani village lobby.






It brought some much-needed color to the predominately brown color pallet of the lobby, and the cool backstory of the mask (featuring the Igbo people of Nigeria) was admittedly pretty interesting.  We were awkwardly trying to take a selfie with the mask when a sweet woman (who turned out to be a travel agent who was visiting the resort for the first time.....not staying there, but just doing a personal visit to the resort so she could better advise her clients) laughingly offered to take a photo of the two of us with my camera.   So very kind! 






They had some nice little sitting areas adjacent to the lobby, some with large windows for viewing the animals on the savannah.   There were lots of African artifacts lining the walls, like these:






We spent much more time exploring the INSIDE than what I had anticipated.  It's a pretty neat place.

Eventually, though, it was time to head outdoors and see if we could spot some of the animals that AKL is famous for.  It was too nice of a day to spend inside, anyway .






If I was impressed by the indoor fire pit, then I was absolutely captivated by the massive outdoor pit that was situated right outside the rear doors to the lobby.  I can only imagine how awesome this would be at night time!  I almost wished we would be hanging around long enough to see it lit.






And while the outdoor areas had a very natural and rustic feel, we noted with a smile that there were still Disney touches to be found here and there:  






We strolled all along the resort walkways, stopping to look for animals at each marked viewing spot.  As we had hoped, we got to see several different varieties of animals, including zebras:






.....watusi:






....and antelope:






We also saw some giraffes, but they were WAY off in the distance.  All of the animals, in fact, were a LOT further away from the people-y parts of the resort than the commercials make it seem .  We could see them, for sure, but most of them were a really significant distance from the buildings.

The outside pathways were really quite pretty, though.  All the lush greenery and water features made for a wonderfully relaxing stroll around the resort.  






While we weren't particularly impressed with the pool area (it was strangely plain and much smaller than we would have expected for a deluxe resort.....though it sure made us appreciate the amazing amenities at the Vistana) we could see why the resort holds a lot of appeal for many Disney visitors.   The lush foliage and the animals beyond the fence made for a very captivating combination......and with most guests already at the parks on that beautiful Tuesday, it sure didn't feel like we were smack-dab in the middle of a tourist mega-area.






Heading back inside, we enjoyed an extended opportunity to peruse the super-cool gift shop:  thank goodness for luggage restrictions or I could have bought every single thing in that store!!











I have to say, I think AKL has the most unique selection of gifts on Disney property .   I would seriously make a special trip there just to pick up unique souvenirs for family and friends back home.






Before we wrapped up our visit at the lodge, we headed downstairs to find The Mara to cross our last AKL must-do off the list:  we were in search of the infamous Zebra Domes .






While we were still uncomfortably full from breakfast at Boma, it seemed absolutely wrong not to sample a zebra dome before departing......we might need a stomach pumping before the end of the day  but yet, we couldn't help ourselves.






I have to say, they were nothing like I imagined and one of the strangest things I had eaten in a long time.  I wasn't in love with them (not the crazy adoration that many Disers have for them, that's for sure) but they were really quite tasty in their own weird way.  I was grateful that they weren't super heavy, because if they had have been I doubt I'd have been able to make it beyond the first bite (I was still soooooo full).  Steve ate two, I had one, and we took the remaining dome back to the resort with us......though it decomposed in the warmth of the vehicle's interior before we had a chance to enjoy it.   Note to self:  Zebra Domes need to be kept cold .






When we were satisfied with our self tour of the resort, we headed out the main doors and made our way to the parking lot.  Hopping into the rental, we were still remarking on how uncomfortably full we were feeling.....so I suggested that perhaps we head to Disney Springs for a bit to continue to walk off our gluttony.  We had hoped to ride the Characters in Flight balloon again this trip, and with nothing else scheduled until later on in the evening, this seemed like the perfect opportunity .

*Our visit to Disney Spring is next.*


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> So glad you had a wonderful Christmas. We are back home now after a lovely 3 week holiday and back at work today. Like you, I have no real plans for tonight as the jet lag will be hitting me for sure when I get back from work!!



Welcome home!  Coming back always stinks, but having to work as soon as you get back is a real killer......and I can't even imagine what that's like with jet lag added in.  I hope you have a restful New Years Day planned!



Penguinempress said:


> Your grandcat is adorable! Looks like you had a lovely Christmas, glad you were able to spend so much time with family. I can't believe how much Jake looks like Steve now, wow!



Jake's resemblance to Steve is nothing short of uncanny.  It takes my breath away sometimes, just how similar they are.  Two peas in a pod!  He sure doesn't look much like his momma, does he?  LOL

Jake's wee cat is this nana's little love .  He's as different from my cats as he can possibly be....he's wilder than the wind, super social, and a little fireball of energy (NOT a lap cat.....he's insulted by the notion of staying still ).  But he's a ton of fun and loves to play, and of course I was only happy to oblige .  I often think to myself, if I can adore a little cat this much, can you imagine how I'll feel about a grandchild some day?  



chicagoshannon said:


> looking forward to an update maybe today!
> 
> We are under a month until our trip.  Bought the Universal photo package today.  Thanks for the heads up!



So jealous!  What I wouldn't give for a reprieve from the northern winter!!  Are you flying or driving this trip?

I'm so happy that you were able to get a good discount on the Universal photo package .   That savings will buy a lot of Butterbeer!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

And before I wrap things up for the night, I just wanted to wish you all a happy, safe, and fun New Year's Eve!  We are keeping a low profile tonight (we're not big party animals on New Year's.....I know, you're shocked ) so it was Olive Garden take-out for dinner, some drinks, and a Criminal Minds marathon for these two old poops.  After being away for Christmas, a peaceful ushering in of 2019 was exactly what we were hoping for.

May the coming year bring you all much happiness and many trips to the city we all love!


----------



## JaxDad

Happy New Year Gina to you and your family!

We had a great mini-vacation in St. Augustine last week, and I’ve locked in Alaska for June! I’m sure we will squeeze in a weekend in Orlando at some point, but probably not until late in the coming year.


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy New Years Gina! Sounds like trip home was a great success and glad you got to spend so much time with family, and that the travel was smooth.

Will have to knock Boma off the list sometime-and I'd love to stay at AKL again. Those veranda viewing areas with the chairs? Yeah I may have spent some time there with a drink in hand - even in august it is too tempting to sit and animal gaze!!  In the evenings we have seen the animals closer. They do tend to stick to where the "hidden" feeders are though-which is far enough away from people to touch them. Can't trust the more...challenged...among us to not do something stupid.

You could always meet us in Vegas in a couple weeks for a winter break...


----------



## I-4Bound

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## chicagoshannon

We're flying this time!

The zebra domes didn't live up to the hype for me either.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Happy New Year Gina and family. We had a quiet night, just a few drinks after getting in from work and a lazy day today.
We went to AKL to view the Christmas Tree and animals, but they were quite close that day, think it was mid afternoon. We took a few pictures of others whilst we were on holiday and a few families asked us as we were walking by. It's a nice thing to do


----------



## bankr63

Happy New Year to everyone here!

Glad your travels were safe Gina.  Gave a little wave as we bombed by Belleville on our way to and from TO for the family visitations.


----------



## pattyw

Happy New Year Gina and everyone else here!!






Your grand cat looks  like my Todd:


----------



## halfpintpeggy

We've actually never gotten around to trying the zebra domes. What's the flavor like in the cake-y part?


----------



## verleniahall

Happy New Year!


----------



## sk8jdgca

The Boma/Jikko tour has no signup. I just looked on the activity sheet for AKL-Jambo. You meet in the bar area of Jikko. It says it is suitable for older children but two families brought their little kids and then did not control them. It was a bit annoying but the tour leader tried to make sure we all heard him. It is not a tour for children unless your kids are foodies who are going to be on master chef jr.

Then one lady with a southern accent asked if Africa had to import corn from USA


----------



## Monykalyn

sk8jdgca said:


> The Boma/Jikko tour has no signup. I just looked on the activity sheet for AKL-Jambo. You meet in the bar area of Jikko. It says it is suitable for older children but two families brought their little kids and then did not control them. It was a bit annoying but the tour leader tried to make sure we all heard him. It is not a tour for children unless your kids are foodies who are going to be on master chef jr.
> 
> Then one lady with a southern accent asked if Africa had to import corn from USA


Where’s the “SMH” emoji?

Yeah we just showed up at correct time. We had a small group of couples so I thought the tour was fun.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Hi Gina  it looks like you enjoyed your Xmas with your family.  I know exactly how you feel.  It's hard being away from the kiddos.  We went to Calgary to spend ours with the dd and future son in law.  It was great and of course too short.  And wow...your pictures of AKL.  Looks like I will need to put that on my list of places to see next time I get to visit Disney!


----------



## bobbie68

Hi Gina I enjoyed the pics of your trip back home. I love your grand-kitty. I enjoyed your pics of AKL, we love walking around there. I am getting excited for my surprise for Liv there the one night in June. I am hoping  the Savanna and CL will be good. 

Happy New Year to you and all your peeps that  follow here!! I think we have you beat for non-party people for New Year's... We heated appetizers in the oven and watched two movies with the teens. We actually almost missed New Year, we caught it just in time. 

I am looking forward to the rest of your trip report!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

JaxDad said:


> Happy New Year Gina to you and your family!
> 
> We had a great mini-vacation in St. Augustine last week, and I’ve locked in Alaska for June! I’m sure we will squeeze in a weekend in Orlando at some point, but probably not until late in the coming year.



Happy New Year, Brian! 

You have an exciting 2019 already planned out!  Are you doing an Alaska cruise, or will you be exploring the north by land?  The kiddos will be traveling with you, yes?



Monykalyn said:


> Happy New Years Gina! Sounds like trip home was a great success and glad you got to spend so much time with family, and that the travel was smooth.
> 
> Will have to knock Boma off the list sometime-and I'd love to stay at AKL again. Those veranda viewing areas with the chairs? Yeah I may have spent some time there with a drink in hand - even in august it is too tempting to sit and animal gaze!!  In the evenings we have seen the animals closer. They do tend to stick to where the "hidden" feeders are though-which is far enough away from people to touch them. Can't trust the more...challenged...among us to not do something stupid.
> 
> You could always meet us in Vegas in a couple weeks for a winter break...



Ooooh, Vegas!!   Sounds fun!  We've never been but its on our bucket list of places to visit.  When do you leave on your next adventure?



I-4Bound said:


> Happy New Year to all!



Happy New Year to you as well, my friend.  I hope 2019 is a kinder year for your family .



chicagoshannon said:


> We're flying this time!
> 
> The zebra domes didn't live up to the hype for me either.



I'm glad we're not the only ones for whom zebra domes weren't the Be All and End All.    I think we're Disney oddballs, though.  We weren't super impressed with the school bread in Norway, either .



bankr63 said:


> Happy New Year to everyone here!
> 
> Glad your travels were safe Gina.  Gave a little wave as we bombed by Belleville on our way to and from TO for the family visitations.



It sure was wonderful to have such calm weather for traveling.....much better than last year!  

How's your mom doing?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pattyw said:


> Happy New Year Gina and everyone else here!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your grand cat looks  like my Todd:
> 
> View attachment 372805



Happy New Year, Patty & Joe!
Aw, your Todd is quite the handsome chap!    His mustache makes him look very distinguished! 



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Happy New Year Gina and family. We had a quiet night, just a few drinks after getting in from work and a lazy day today.
> We went to AKL to view the Christmas Tree and animals, but they were quite close that day, think it was mid afternoon. We took a few pictures of others whilst we were on holiday and a few families asked us as we were walking by. It's a nice thing to do



I bet their Christmas tree was a stunner!!  Probably a bazillion feet tall in that grand lobby.  Do you have any photos you can share?



halfpintpeggy said:


> We've actually never gotten around to trying the zebra domes. What's the flavor like in the cake-y part?



Honestly, neither Steve nor I found they had much flavor at all .  Perhaps that's part of the reason we found them to be a bit of a disappointment.  



verleniahall said:


> Happy New Year!



Happy New Year, my friend!    Your Disney countdown on Facebook makes me smile!!  



sk8jdgca said:


> The Boma/Jikko tour has no signup. I just looked on the activity sheet for AKL-Jambo. You meet in the bar area of Jikko. It says it is suitable for older children but two families brought their little kids and then did not control them. It was a bit annoying but the tour leader tried to make sure we all heard him. It is not a tour for children unless your kids are foodies who are going to be on master chef jr.
> 
> Then one lady with a southern accent asked if Africa had to import corn from USA



Thanks for that info!     I think we may try to work that into our May trip, if the timing is right.   I love the great ideas you guys share!!

Of all the wonderful family-friendly things to do at Disney, it boggles the mind as to why parents would take small children to something like that tour .



Monykalyn said:


> Where’s the “SMH” emoji?
> 
> Yeah we just showed up at correct time. We had a small group of couples so I thought the tour was fun.



Do either of you recall if it was held multiple times each day?  Or just once?



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Hi Gina  it looks like you enjoyed your Xmas with your family.  I know exactly how you feel.  It's hard being away from the kiddos.  We went to Calgary to spend ours with the dd and future son in law.  It was great and of course too short.  And wow...your pictures of AKL.  Looks like I will need to put that on my list of places to see next time I get to visit Disney!



How cold was Calgary at Christmas?  Did you have to deal with much snow?   So glad you had the chance to spend the holidays with your dd and her beloved .  And I bet the loved having mom and dad visit!!



bobbie68 said:


> Hi Gina I enjoyed the pics of your trip back home. I love your grand-kitty. I enjoyed your pics of AKL, we love walking around there. I am getting excited for my surprise for Liv there the one night in June. I am hoping  the Savanna and CL will be good.
> 
> Happy New Year to you and all your peeps that  follow here!! I think we have you beat for non-party people for New Year's... We heated appetizers in the oven and watched two movies with the teens. We actually almost missed New Year, we caught it just in time.
> 
> I am looking forward to the rest of your trip report!



Thank you!!  

Staying club level will be an amazing experience for you all.....one I've never had the privilege of enjoying yet!  Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Hey all, I finally had some time to check in and get caught up on your messages.  I know I have been terrible at updating lately, and frankly....






I really, really wanted to do better....and I haven't started out the new year very well in that regards, have I?

That said, I made a couple of New Years resolutions that I vowed to uphold as the calendar switched from 2018 to 2019, and those tasks have been taking up quite a bit of my leisure time over the last week.  I'm making progress, though, and I can officially say that I completed our photo book from our October trip and placed my order with Picaboo yesterday  .... so glad to finally have that job done!  I also have our green card applications almost finalized and ready to submit to Steve's company's legal department for processing.....I hope to wrap up that paperwork by the end of the week.  Being able to scratch those two items off my list will be a good feeling, indeed.

So hopefully I can soon get back on track with this report and resume updates within the next couple of days.  Once January is over, things should (conceivably) slow down a bit at work, which will help me be a bit less mind-weary when I get home.   After working almost full time during the holiday season, I am hoping I'm back to my 3-days-a-week schedule from hereon out.

Once again, I thank you all for your patience.   It's a wonder I have ANY readers left .

On a happy note, we're down to only 117 days until our spring trip!  Crazy to think that in just over two weeks, we'll be down to double digits .  I guess I'd better get cracking or we'll still be talking about October when we're boarding the plane in May!!


----------



## Callie

I leave 3 weeks from today! Then a week after we come back is the big day in my life adventure. So much going on in such a short span. I've been keeping up with the report but haven't had much time to post back.

My mom is a busy bee tho this year, she is going on the Disney trip and then Alaska Cruise in July with my sister.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Well I’m not much of a photographer Gina so I have this picture from when we went. I think my hubby may have the others.

These are of some of the animals we saw at AKL that afternoon.


----------



## PrincessP

Well, I know you feel bad when you don’t have a chance to post as often or as soon as you like, but with the transition into the new year, I think we’re all trying to scramble to get things in order....so your delays mean your readers don’t get behind, either.  So no worries!

Loved your AKL report.  We stayed one night a couple of years ago as a treat for our last vacation day.  It also meant we could make fast passes earlier than the 30 day mark since we opted to stay offsite the other days of our trip.  So that was a nice bonus.

Anyway, the beds were sooooo comfortable.  We loved the lobby, the animals, etc.  We didn’t spend nearly enough time exploring everything, though.....didn’t try any of the restaurants, the pool, or even visit the gift shop.  So...this summer, we will likely skip theme parks (maybe just do a waterpark)....but we have a tradition of eating at a Crystal Palace at MK for b’fast.....it is my son’s favorite. Boma might just have to be the stand in this year.  It looks like we would all be very happy with their breakfast.  Wow!  All of the food looks fantastic....and who can resist simba waffles?!  I have always wanted to try the zebra domes as well.

I love all the details and photos you share....it really helps get a true picture of your adventures, and I learn so many things to help plan our own vacations.

It was fun to see a glimpse of your Christmas visits, etc. as well.  Glad the grand kitty could help you not miss Dash and Violet as much....he sounds like a fun and playful little personality.  

Look forward to your next installment....but no guilt if you can’t get it posted soon....life gets in the way at times.


----------



## PrincessP

bankr63 said:


> *Caption Request*
> Not to hijack your thread, but I know how much everyone here likes their cat memes.  So perhaps a little X-Mas fun for my friends. I need a good caption for this picture of our Pixel.  Think this might just have to go on next year's Christmas card...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



My caption submission..

“Ahem..._*I*_ am the best gift ever!  My presence is your present.  Merry Christmas!”


----------



## afan

No more samples at Ghiradelli but you may be able to request one https://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/ghi...rardelli-brings-to-an-end-sample-handouts.htm

Gina I know this is always a stop for you and Steve.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

afan said:


> No more samples at Ghiradelli but you may be able to request one https://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/ghi...rardelli-brings-to-an-end-sample-handouts.htm
> 
> Gina I know this is always a stop for you and Steve.



We always stop by too! Glad we managed to get a few in December


----------



## chicagoshannon

I think Ghiradelli will see a lot less foot traffic now that this is out.  I don't blame them really though as I'd say most people just stop in for the free stuff.


----------



## verleniahall

chicagoshannon said:


> I think Ghiradelli will see a lot less foot traffic now that this is out.  I don't blame them really though as I'd say most people just stop in for the free stuff.



not necessarily- it is a popular spot to cash in snack credits before leaving for home


----------



## afan

verleniahall said:


> not necessarily- it is a popular spot to cash in snack credits before leaving for home



The one time we went to get ice cream it was packed and it wasn't people getting a sample they were buying.  It's an all ghiradelli thing so I would imagine it's other stores that the free sample thing is problematic than at WDW.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I didn't realize they did snack credits there (we never get the dining plan).  When we stop in it's usually just people getting the free chocolate.  The Ice cream side is always busy though for sure!  We're usually at the Springs early in the day so that may be the difference.

I think we have 10 days til our trip!  Hoping TSA isn't an issue.  Of course the one time we decide to fly down the government shuts down.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I am so sorry I have been absent from this report for SO long.  I should have taken the time to pop in long before now and let you know what's been keeping me too busy to post, and for that I sincerely apologize.  All is well .  Crazy nutty chaotic, but good.

I actually had so many things on my personal to-do list after January 1st that I was feeling a bit buried for a while.  I decided it was best for my sanity and productivity if I took a step back from all things that could wait and focused on taking care of a few of the tasks that were tops in priority.  While I consider keeping up with my report to be important, alas it had to be one of the things I set aside while I took care of business.

So, over the last two weeks I've made some strides in getting caught up a wee bit.  Our green card applications, which were the #1 thing we wanted to get done, have been completely filled out (all 33 pages....for EACH of us ) and submitted to the legal department at Steve's company's corporate office for initial processing.   It's a LONG process to apply for permanent residency here in the States (we have been told to be prepared for a 3-year wait) so it was essential that we not delay any more than was necessary to get things started.   Next will be getting everything together to renew our work Visas and my Employment Authorization Card, but thankfully we have a few months before those tasks rise to the top of the pile.

A few other things that have been keeping us hopping for the first half of January:

Steve bought himself a new vehicle (and I am shocked at how much time we ended up sinking in to researching our options and negotiating a good price!!):






.....we have committed to a couple of small home renovation/redecorating projects, including a full update of our guest room (please say a prayer that the new king bedroom suite we have ordered fits in the room!! ) and custom clear glass doors on our master bath tub and shower.  I can't believe how much time was sunk into dealing with contractors for the bathroom!  All of them needed in-home visits to measure in order to provide quotations, and then there were SO MANY OPTIONS  (Glass protection?  Frameless, semi-frameless, or full frame?  Fixtures color?  Glass height?  OMG, my brain hurt).   We finally made our decision and the glass is now on order.   It should be ready to install sometime around the end of the month or early February.

I have finally finished off our photo book from our October trip (another to-do that was really bothering me) and am 90% completed on our general 2018 book.  My goal is to wrap up that second book by the end of this week, assuming nothing unexpected arises.  

We've managed to find someone qualified to file our 2018 taxes, have made a commitment to get back to the pool at least a couple of times a week (our May trip is roaring up and I don't want to be TOO flabby for that!!), and have scheduled our overdue dental appointments.






I'm actually quite pleased with what we've accomplished, especially since I've been running the show at work for the last two weeks while the owners have been away (one week on business, the other on vacation).  My hours have been longer than I'd like, and I've been at the office pretty much every day, even last Saturday for a bit.  I expect to have inventory complete by the end of this week, which will be another HUGE load off my shoulders.

Planning for October continues behind the scenes as well.  We purchased our Universal annual passes , have secured a more reasonable car rental rate (on a larger vehicle, so double yay there ), and I've ordered a couple of fun custom shirts for us from some very talented Etsy crafters.  We've pretty much narrowed down our general itinerary, so as soon as a couple of the meals we want to do (the Marvel Dinner and the Minions breakfast) open up, we can go ahead and book those as well.

So.....with a little luck (and no more unexpected surprises, such as the plumbing emergency we had three days ago ) I should be back to posting some decent updates within the next few days.   I'm going to have to get cracking when I DO get back to things, since we will be doing the double digit dance for May by later this coming week .

I hope all of you have had a good couple of weeks.  Anyone who is being hit by the big storm this weekend, stay in and stay safe!


----------



## juniorbugman

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> o.....with a little luck (and no more unexpected surprises, such as the plumbing emergency we had three days ago ) I should be back to posting some decent updates within the next few days.


Gee did the plumbing emergency have to do with your picture above?  Maybe the cats were very very bad?  LOL


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

juniorbugman said:


> Gee did the plumbing emergency have to do with your picture above?  Maybe the cats were very very bad?  LOL



Ha, no!  Not this time .  It had more to do with the incompetent people who installed one of the fixtures when the house was flipped.  The cats were innocent .


----------



## I-4Bound

Right there with you...we've had the HVAC repairman and the dryer repairman over in the past 3 weeks.  As friendly as these guys are, I'd rather not have them about! LOL.  We got a new (to us!) car recently, too! I totaled my beloved Volvo in September, but with all the family illness issues we were dealing with, I couldn't find time to car shop until January. I got a Subaru, and I love it


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Glad to see you back Gina. How life gets in the way!!


----------



## Callie

Sounds like you have been busy! My mom really wants to go to the Henry Ford place this year, so I will for sure let you know when we head up that way! One of our credit cards gets us in for free the first weekend of every month.


----------



## bankr63

Congratulations to Steve (and you) on the new wheels.  Great minds think alike:






Question: do you drive it?  A+ still hasn't taken our new beast for a drive.  Ours has been home since mid-November.


----------



## Joanna71985

No need to apologize! Adulting is never fun


----------



## JenLanDisney

Good to hear that all is well and on track. 

I don't post often but I am so excited that we are taking a quick weekend trip to Disney.  I can't stand the cold and snow any longer! It's just three nights but we'll squeeze in a visit to MK and EP.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Gina, did you see the MIMES are coming back to Sea World full time?  SO exciting!!


----------



## JaxDad

Hey Gina! I’m glad you’re back!

Thanks for the note. If you do manage to get caught up, let me know what it feels like!

The Alaska trip planning is going well. I had some good advice from the Budget board and managed to save quite a bit of money on parts of it. It’s strange for me to lock things up so far in advance AND to actually plan for two whole weeks.


----------



## pattyw

Nice truck!!  Joe would LOVE to have a pickup truck again someday!


----------



## afan

And just like ghiradelli samples are back https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/free-samples-return-to-ghirardelli-chocolate-shop-in-disney-springs/


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I am so sorry I have been absent from this report for SO long. I should have taken the time to pop in long before now and let you know what's been keeping me too busy to post, and for that I sincerely apologize. All is well . Crazy nutty chaotic, but good.



Don't be sorry for being absent.  Life happens!!!!!  We always think that it's going to be better after xmas.  Nope...January is just as busy for us as Nov and Dec.  and we really try to stay busy as Jan and Feb can be sooo hard to get through with the winter blahs.  We try to hit up the big city for a weekend.  It definitely helps to get through.  

Looking forward to hearing about the rest of your trip though.  Seeing those pictures of sun, palm trees and warmth are definitely helping with the -30 C days


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

At long last......

*Tuesday, October 30th, continued:  Disney Springs





*
We hadn't specifically planned to visit Disney Springs on that particular day, but we definitely needed to walk off our Boma gluttony and the weather was simply spectacular.....so we opted to drive straight there from AKL.   Disney Springs is a good place to just hang out and people-watch, so we thought perhaps we'd enjoy a stroll then grab a ride on the Characters in Flight balloon if waits weren't too lengthy.

We drove to the Lime Garage and noted that there were spots still available on pretty much every level, but for a change we opted to go right to the roof.   We almost had that entire level to ourselves!






While we didn't really feel any noticeable breeze while at Animal Kingdom Lodge that morning, we could definitely detect a bit of a wind (maybe even more than a "bit") while up on the roof of the garage.  We hoped that wouldn't impact our plans to ride the balloon .

We took the elevator down to the second level, then descended the stairs to Disney Springs.











The Springs were awash with yellow and orange decorations to mark the fall season in Orlando.  Even the fountains were decked out in seasonal wraps.











Crowds seemed pretty much non-existent on first glance, but we thought perhaps we'd encounter more folks as we made our way further from the garage entrance.    We headed first toward Characters in Flight.






Along the way, we admired these Halloween-inspired pots outside one of the stores.  I'm thinking I need to recreate these for my house next autumn....so cute!!!






Arriving at Characters in Flight, we noticed the crew all milling about on the ground, and spotted the digital message scrolling along the building that confirmed our suspicions:  current wind speeds were such that the balloon was out of service to guests until further notice.   Drat .  That was disappointing!

We opted to tour around a little bit more and soak up some of that glorious Florida sunshine .






The Town Center area was, surprisingly, almost deserted.  It was so empty, in fact, that Steve kept nudging me and saying "You should really take a crowd pic".   He likes to have proof when people doubt us .  So here ya go, a series of crowd pics! (all taken between 1:30 and 2:00 pm)





















We popped into to some stores, window shopped, and just enjoyed the much-needed exercise on such a deliciously perfect weather day (minus that pesky breeze ).   Oh, how we wish that Michigan fall was this splendid!






Steve was eager to check out the menu for Chicken Guy!, so we made a point of peeking at the new restaurant while we were in the area.  






He's a big fan of Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives, so I expect that Chicken Guy! might be a stop on a future trip .

Eventually we both needed something to drink, so we decided to head to one of our favorite spots in the Springs:  the Coke Store.






This is a must-visit for us on pretty much every visit.  Great drinks + a gorgeous view = the best of vacation.






While we love their sample and float trays, floats were DEFINITELY not an option after such a massive morning meal.  Steve decided to try something new and ordered one of their alcoholic cocktails, but I wasn't feeling anything that potent that early in the day.  It was a Freestyle soda for me 

.






_Side note:  Steve's drink was DELISH.  I think we may have to Uber there some evening on a future vacation and just enjoy a few more of their selections while we watch the sun go down._

We kicked back, sipped our beverages.....






.....and enjoyed the view .






We may not have been able to ride Characters in Flight, but it was shaping up to be a perfect afternoon nonetheless!!

We relaxed on the rooftop patio for quite a while before we decided we should make our way back to the garage and return to SVR to ready ourselves for our night at Fort Wilderness.  First, though, we had one more stop to make:






Hey, you didn't think I'd bypass an opportunity for a character meet, did you? 

We actually had to wait a few minutes for the Coke Bear to return (he was on a short break when we first arrived), but that wait was made quite fun with all the trivia on their electronic displays.  We even learned a little fun fact about our beloved homeland!






_Another side note:  Canadian maple syrup is truly da bomb .  There's nothing like it.  Not even here in Michigan._

And just like that, we were being ushered down the hallway to meet the store's special guest.











There was no Photopass photographer with the Bear this visit, but the staff member working with him was AMAZING.  So much fun and more than willing to capture a few shots with my phone.  The Bear was a hoot and interacted with guests so incredibly well.  The best Bear meet of any we've had.

We got the "formal" photo:






....and then, a fun one too .  "Everyone do your best bear growl!  And let's see your paws!"  






My day was made, right there .

We stopped by the Characters in Flight balloon on our way back to the garage (just to check) but wind speeds hadn't declined and it was still grounded.  We would have to try again another day.

We made the quick drive back to the resort, took some time to freshen up, and readied ourselves for the continuance of our "Disney Day":  tonight would be full of spooky fun at our first Return to Sleepy Hollow event.






Stay tuned!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I will try to get back to answer all your other posts later tonight!


----------



## chicagoshannon

We enjoyed Chicken Guy in September.  It's on our list for this coming trip.  I actually enjoyed the grilled tenders more than the breaded.  And I LOVED the fried pickles!


----------



## vrajewski10513

Hey Gina!! I’ve been gone from the disboards for a LONG time too, so just now getting caught up. I can’t wait to hear more about your plans for this upcoming May and October!! I’m going to have to live vicariously through you this year as we have nothing in the pipeline for 2019.. but that’s because we’re expecting a little one in August  (nothing has been announced on Facebook yet, but i figure telling you here for a bunch of strangers wouldn’t harm anything )  any plans on doing HHN this fall? I think that’s what I’m going to miss most about not going this year! Anyway, I’m back for the rest of your report, can’t wait to hear the rest!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I-4Bound said:


> Right there with you...we've had the HVAC repairman and the dryer repairman over in the past 3 weeks.  As friendly as these guys are, I'd rather not have them about! LOL.  We got a new (to us!) car recently, too! I totaled my beloved Volvo in September, but with all the family illness issues we were dealing with, I couldn't find time to car shop until January. I got a Subaru, and I love it



We saw some pretty snazzy Subaru's at the North American International Auto Show last weekend....which model did you get?  My old boss was a HUGE fan of Subaru's and his cars always seemed indestructible.

I hope you had a wonderful mini-getaway to Orlando......Lord knows you deserved an extra long weekend of fun and relaxation.  Here's to less stressful days ahead .  And no more unexpected home repairs!!



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Glad to see you back Gina. How life gets in the way!!



Thank you!   It's good to have things feeling like they're getting back to my 'normal'.   I hate it when I let responsibilities pile up and get me behind.



Callie said:


> Sounds like you have been busy! My mom really wants to go to the Henry Ford place this year, so I will for sure let you know when we head up that way! One of our credit cards gets us in for free the first weekend of every month.



It would be so very awesome to meet you and your mom in person!!  We are only 20 minutes from the Henry Ford so heck girl, we can even meet you there! It's an incredible place, I think you'll really be impressed by all the museum has to offer.  



bankr63 said:


> Congratulations to Steve (and you) on the new wheels.  Great minds think alike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: do you drive it?  A+ still hasn't taken our new beast for a drive.  Ours has been home since mid-November.



Sweet wheels, my friend!!!    Love the blacktop version!!!

As for driving it, that would be a big HECK NO .  I have no interest in trying to pilot such a massive vehicle.  I drive a Fiesta sedan, so the Ram is a major size difference.  I'm not a big fan of driving, period......I do so because I have somewhere to go, not because it ever brings me any kind of joy.  But I'm weird like that.  I fact, I'm weird in a lot of ways , that's just one of my many unique takes on life .



Joanna71985 said:


> No need to apologize! Adulting is never fun



I hate starting things and not following through.....so knowing that this report was left hanging was driving me bonkers .



JenLanDisney said:


> Good to hear that all is well and on track.
> 
> I don't post often but I am so excited that we are taking a quick weekend trip to Disney.  I can't stand the cold and snow any longer! It's just three nights but we'll squeeze in a visit to MK and EP.



How fun!!  When do you leave?

I'd give my eye teeth for a little getaway....to ANYWHERE.  Florida, though.....well, that's just the best mini escape I could ask for.  I'm so happy for you! (and a teeny bit envious.....the good kind of jealous, of course )



chicagoshannon said:


> Gina, did you see the MIMES are coming back to Sea World full time?  SO exciting!!


THAT IS SO AWESOME!!!     How rotten that I probably won't get to see them, though .  Our current AP's expire on our arrival day in May, so unless we can squeak in a few hours on the afternoon we get there, we won't likely have park passes again for at least a year.    That said, I'm glad that the park management has decided to bring them back.  What a great move by SeaWorld!



JaxDad said:


> Hey Gina! I’m glad you’re back!
> 
> Thanks for the note. If you do manage to get caught up, let me know what it feels like!
> 
> The Alaska trip planning is going well. I had some good advice from the Budget board and managed to save quite a bit of money on parts of it. It’s strange for me to lock things up so far in advance AND to actually plan for two whole weeks.



What an amazing experience that will be for your family.  Your kids are so fortunate to be able to visit such cool places at such young ages!

And to save some good $$$ at the same time?  Well, that's just the icing on the cake .  Gotta love the Dis community!



pattyw said:


> Nice truck!!  Joe would LOVE to have a pickup truck again someday!



This is Steve's first truck, so its been a pretty big change for him.  He's absolutely loving it, though.....especially now that winter has descended on us with a vengeance.  Perhaps Joe should get an early Father's Day gift? 



afan said:


> And just like ghiradelli samples are back https://wdwnt.com/2019/01/free-samples-return-to-ghirardelli-chocolate-shop-in-disney-springs/



  Wahoo!  The world needs more chocolate .

And you know, it was a relatively small gesture that gave visitors a really good feeling.  I like to see those "little things" remain intact.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Don't be sorry for being absent.  Life happens!!!!!  We always think that it's going to be better after xmas.  Nope...January is just as busy for us as Nov and Dec.  and we really try to stay busy as Jan and Feb can be sooo hard to get through with the winter blahs.  We try to hit up the big city for a weekend.  It definitely helps to get through.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about the rest of your trip though.  Seeing those pictures of sun, palm trees and warmth are definitely helping with the -30 C days



Ugh, the weather has been SO dreadful here lately that I'm seriously yearning for our next trip.  The cold, the snow, the freezing rain and the endless dreariness are so draining.  I need sunshine and warm breezes .  C'mon, May!!



chicagoshannon said:


> We enjoyed Chicken Guy in September.  It's on our list for this coming trip.  I actually enjoyed the grilled tenders more than the breaded.  And I LOVED the fried pickles!



I'm a chicken girl, so its definitely a place we have to visit at least once.    I'll have to let Steve know about the fried pickles.  I bet he'd love them too!!



vrajewski10513 said:


> Hey Gina!! I’ve been gone from the disboards for a LONG time too, so just now getting caught up. I can’t wait to hear more about your plans for this upcoming May and October!! I’m going to have to live vicariously through you this year as we have nothing in the pipeline for 2019.. but that’s because we’re expecting a little one in August  (nothing has been announced on Facebook yet, but i figure telling you here for a bunch of strangers wouldn’t harm anything )  any plans on doing HHN this fall? I think that’s what I’m going to miss most about not going this year! Anyway, I’m back for the rest of your report, can’t wait to hear the rest!



OMG!!!  Congratulations to you and Jeremy!!!!  You must be just about bursting with excitement!  I can't even begin to tell you how happy I am for you both .  How are you feeling?  And when will you find out if you're having a little Harry or Hermione?

We will definitely be doing HHN on our October trip .  We bought the Premier Annual Passes which come with an HHN ticket, so all we will have to purchase is an RIP tour.  We are trying to do as much as we can with our year of admission.....we plan to do the Marvel character dinner and the Minions breakfast in May, HHN in October, and hopefully the Blue Man Group on one of those two trips (haven't decided where we will slot that one in just yet, but I'm leaning toward May).  We are super excited to be heading back to Universal!  I've been working on assembling a full slate of matching t-shirts for our May park days.  Poor Steve  .


----------



## Joanna71985

I really enjoy Guy's TV shows, so I can't wait to try the restaurant! I also need to visit the coke store


----------



## Joanna71985

vrajewski10513 said:


> Hey Gina!! I’ve been gone from the disboards for a LONG time too, so just now getting caught up. I can’t wait to hear more about your plans for this upcoming May and October!! I’m going to have to live vicariously through you this year as we have nothing in the pipeline for 2019.. but that’s because we’re expecting a little one in August  (nothing has been announced on Facebook yet, but i figure telling you here for a bunch of strangers wouldn’t harm anything )  any plans on doing HHN this fall? I think that’s what I’m going to miss most about not going this year! Anyway, I’m back for the rest of your report, can’t wait to hear the rest!



Congrats!! That is so exciting


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Callie said:


> I leave 3 weeks from today! Then a week after we come back is the big day in my life adventure. So much going on in such a short span. I've been keeping up with the report but haven't had much time to post back.
> 
> My mom is a busy bee tho this year, she is going on the Disney trip and then Alaska Cruise in July with my sister.



I'm so glad you have a trip to enjoy before your big move.  You need a fun little getaway before all the hard work starts!!



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> View attachment 374312 Well I’m not much of a photographer Gina so I have this picture from when we went. I think my hubby may have the others.
> 
> These are of some of the animals we saw at AKL that afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 374313 View attachment 374314



Holy moly!    Now THAT'S a Christmas tree!!

I hope we get the chance to see more animals when we are there in May.  Depending on how much time we have at our disposal, perhaps we will even try to check out the animals at both Kidani and Jambo House .



PrincessP said:


> Well, I know you feel bad when you don’t have a chance to post as often or as soon as you like, but with the transition into the new year, I think we’re all trying to scramble to get things in order....so your delays mean your readers don’t get behind, either.  So no worries!
> 
> Loved your AKL report.  We stayed one night a couple of years ago as a treat for our last vacation day.  It also meant we could make fast passes earlier than the 30 day mark since we opted to stay offsite the other days of our trip.  So that was a nice bonus.
> 
> Anyway, the beds were sooooo comfortable.  We loved the lobby, the animals, etc.  We didn’t spend nearly enough time exploring everything, though.....didn’t try any of the restaurants, the pool, or even visit the gift shop.  So...this summer, we will likely skip theme parks (maybe just do a waterpark)....but we have a tradition of eating at a Crystal Palace at MK for b’fast.....it is my son’s favorite. Boma might just have to be the stand in this year.  It looks like we would all be very happy with their breakfast.  Wow!  All of the food looks fantastic....and who can resist simba waffles?!  I have always wanted to try the zebra domes as well.
> 
> I love all the details and photos you share....it really helps get a true picture of your adventures, and I learn so many things to help plan our own vacations.
> 
> It was fun to see a glimpse of your Christmas visits, etc. as well.  Glad the grand kitty could help you not miss Dash and Violet as much....he sounds like a fun and playful little personality.
> 
> Look forward to your next installment....but no guilt if you can’t get it posted soon....life gets in the way at times.



Aw, thank you!   Glad to have you still reading along (especially when I've been such an unreliable poster these days ).

If you happen to make it to Boma for breakfast, definitely plan to visit the gift shop  .... they have so much cool stuff!!  I'm thinking I'll have to treat myself with a souvenir or two this year when we visit .  I'm officially increasing the "discretionary spending" budget for that particular day .

We are toying with adding a water park day to our May trip, too.   We haven't been to Typhoon Lagoon in quite some time, and we love their wave pool.   I always struggle with whether we should book a water park day or just enjoy a relaxing day at the resort.  The two sides of my brain can never seem to agree LOL.



chicagoshannon said:


> I didn't realize they did snack credits there (we never get the dining plan).  When we stop in it's usually just people getting the free chocolate.  The Ice cream side is always busy though for sure!  We're usually at the Springs early in the day so that may be the difference.
> 
> I think we have 10 days til our trip!  Hoping TSA isn't an issue.  Of course the one time we decide to fly down the government shuts down.



Has there been any feedback on whether the shutdown is affecting TSA waits at MCO?  Things always seem to be a bit congested there on a normal day, so I'd suspect you might want to give yourself some extra time on your return day.  Fingers crossed its not too terrible for you, and that you have peaceful (and efficient) travel days.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Joanna71985 said:


> I really enjoy Guy's TV shows, so I can't wait to try the restaurant! I also need to visit the coke store



I think I read somewhere that he designed the menu at Planet Hollywood as well.  We've never made it there yet, either....so many places, so little time!! 

Definitely put the Coke Store on your must-do list .  Take some of your girlfriends with you and try one of their sampler trays!  So fun (and tasty).


----------



## vrajewski10513

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> OMG!!! Congratulations to you and Jeremy!!!! You must be just about bursting with excitement! I can't even begin to tell you how happy I am for you both . How are you feeling? And when will you find out if you're having a little Harry or Hermione?
> 
> We will definitely be doing HHN on our October trip . We bought the Premier Annual Passes which come with an HHN ticket, so all we will have to purchase is an RIP tour. We are trying to do as much as we can with our year of admission.....we plan to do the Marvel character dinner and the Minions breakfast in May, HHN in October, and hopefully the Blue Man Group on one of those two trips (haven't decided where we will slot that one in just yet, but I'm leaning toward May). We are super excited to be heading back to Universal! I've been working on assembling a full slate of matching t-shirts for our May park days. Poor Steve


Thank you! Yes, we’re extremely excited! It’s been a bit rough with the nausea and fatigue, but I’m just about out of the first trimester and the constant nausea is finally starting to fade (thank goodness!). We should find out the gender in early March!

All those plans sound awesome. I loved having an annual pass.. got three trips out of it and all the discounts make it completely worth it! 

If you haven’t already, join the HHN groups when they start popping up. Sometimes you can link up with people looking for more people to join their private RIP tours.

Steve’s such a good sport when it comes to your couples tees  i still haven’t been able to get Jeremy in one lol Maybe the baby will change his mind on matching family shirts!



Joanna71985 said:


> Congrats!! That is so exciting


Thank you!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I think I read somewhere that he designed the menu at Planet Hollywood as well.  We've never made it there yet, either....so many places, so little time!!
> 
> Definitely put the Coke Store on your must-do list .  Take some of your girlfriends with you and try one of their sampler trays!  So fun (and tasty).



Oh I'm sure I could finish off a sampler try by myself (I love soda!). But that would be something fun to do with friends


----------



## I-4Bound

Thanks, Gina! We got a 2011 Outback, and I'm loving it! We had a wonderful couples getaway to Orlando. The weather was perfect, and crowds were pretty much nonexistent at Universal. We renewed our annual passes for Christmas, and I'm glad to say that we are going to get a good bit of use out of them this year. Already planning Spring Break and summer trips, with the kids of course! Hooray!


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Perhaps Joe should get an early Father's Day gift?



He's going to have to wait a bit, I think- with the kids in college and vacations to budget- his sports car or pick up truck can't happen! But, it's in the long range plan!
For now, I let him rent Dodge Challengers when we vacation as a couple!

Congratulations @vrajewski10513 !!


----------



## vrajewski10513

pattyw said:


> Congratulations @vrajewski10513 !!


Thanks Patty!


----------



## bankr63

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Sweet wheels, my friend!!!    Love the blacktop version!!!
> 
> As for driving it, that would be a big HECK NO .  I have no interest in trying to pilot such a massive vehicle.  I drive a Fiesta sedan, so the Ram is a major size difference.  I'm not a big fan of driving, period......I do so because I have somewhere to go, not because it ever brings me any kind of joy.  But I'm weird like that.  I fact, I'm weird in a lot of ways , that's just one of my many unique takes on life .



Ha!  I had a feeling you would be like A+ in that.  She actually did come along for the test drive of my two finalists and drove each for maybe 3 or 4 neighborhood blocks before turning the wheel back over to me.  A family member would probably have to be dying and in need of urgent transportation before she will get behind the wheel of my pickup again (well for the first time, she only drove the tester).  Which is surprising because she is like Danica Patrick behind the wheel of her little turbocharged Juke.


I agree with Steve though - we have been getting walloped with weather here too, and having 4WD I barely notice the conditions. 

Congratulations to @vrajewski10513 from me as well!  Since the fur babies are Fiona and Freddy should we all be thinking of F names to keep the alliteration going?


----------



## vrajewski10513

bankr63 said:


> Congratulations to @vrajewski10513 from me as well! Since the fur babies are Fiona and Freddy should we all be thinking of F names to keep the alliteration going?


Thank you! Well, I have a list of names going and I don’t think any of them start with a F lol so probably not!


----------



## Monykalyn

Welcome back Gina! Still haven’t made it to Coke store, even though we spent a morning at Disney springs on Christmas trip. Bummer the balloon wasn’t flying.


Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I'd give my eye teeth for a little getaway....to ANYWHERE. Florida, though.....well, that's just the best mini escape I could ask for. I'm so happy for you! (and a teeny bit envious.....the good kind of jealous, of course )


I’ve been eying a quick long weekend getaway in March, but I must resist! Cruise final payment due in April, but this deep freeze is killing me. And we just got back from Las Vegas (sunny, 60’s), so the deep freeze is just awful.


Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> If you happen to make it to Boma for breakfast, definitely plan to visit the gift shop  .... they have so much cool stuff!! I'm thinking I'll have to treat myself with a souvenir or two this year when we visit . I'm officially increasing the "discretionary spending" budget for that particular day


 love that shop! It actually reminds of he shop I worked in for my college program- back then they didn’t have Animal Kingdom (or resorts) so the shop was devoted to stuff like what was found in the Jambo shop. I have one of the hand carved elephants actually- he’s tiny but I love him!

Taking my middle to HHN again this year- but in September.  Guess that means I’ll be renewing our passes too..darn...lol

Congrats @vrajewski10513! How exciting!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

vrajewski10513 said:


> Thank you! Yes, we’re extremely excited! It’s been a bit rough with the nausea and fatigue, but I’m just about out of the first trimester and the constant nausea is finally starting to fade (thank goodness!). We should find out the gender in early March!
> 
> All those plans sound awesome. I loved having an annual pass.. got three trips out of it and all the discounts make it completely worth it!
> 
> If you haven’t already, join the HHN groups when they start popping up. Sometimes you can link up with people looking for more people to join their private RIP tours.
> 
> Steve’s such a good sport when it comes to your couples tees  i still haven’t been able to get Jeremy in one lol Maybe the baby will change his mind on matching family shirts!
> 
> Thank you!!



Aw, that early nausea can be tough.  Glad to hear you're feeling a little perkier as of late.  Are you having any heartburn?  My momma and Grandma always said that's the sign your babe will have lots of hair, and it seems to be strangely accurate!

We plan to get three trips out of our AP's as well......May and October 2019, and late April 2020.  If all goes as expected, they will pay for themselves twice over with free parking, dining discounts, the after-4 Express, included HHN tickets, and other perks on top of the actual admission.  I have joined the UOAP Facebook page and have started lurking on the Universal Dis page again....it's time for me to get caught up on all the new stuff I've missed over the last 18 months.  I will definitely follow the HHN groups as well, as a private RIP tour with some Dis friends would be a hoot!

I must admit, I'm pretty lucky that Steve is so easy going about our coordinating vacation outfits .  I do give him veto power, though, and let me tell ya.....he is not shy to exercise his "no" vote .    My big challenge for May is finding some Minions shirts that he's not horrified by.  I want to be suitably dressed for the Despicable Me character breakfast .



Joanna71985 said:


> Oh I'm sure I could finish off a sampler try by myself (I love soda!). But that would be something fun to do with friends



If you're a soda fan, definitely try the Tour of the World sampler.  Some of the flavors are very unique!!



I-4Bound said:


> Thanks, Gina! We got a 2011 Outback, and I'm loving it! We had a wonderful couples getaway to Orlando. The weather was perfect, and crowds were pretty much nonexistent at Universal. We renewed our annual passes for Christmas, and I'm glad to say that we are going to get a good bit of use out of them this year. Already planning Spring Break and summer trips, with the kids of course! Hooray!



I am so glad you guys had such a wonderful time .  Much deserved, for sure.

What are your spring and summer dates?  Too bad our trip will likely be sandwiched between your two vacations.  You guys wouldn't want to squeeze in a bonus long weekend in May, would you? 



pattyw said:


> He's going to have to wait a bit, I think- with the kids in college and vacations to budget- his sports car or pick up truck can't happen! But, it's in the long range plan!
> For now, I let him rent Dodge Challengers when we vacation as a couple!
> 
> Congratulations @vrajewski10513 !!



Time to start buying an extra ticket for the New York lottery .  Someone's gotta win!



bankr63 said:


> Ha!  I had a feeling you would be like A+ in that.  She actually did come along for the test drive of my two finalists and drove each for maybe 3 or 4 neighborhood blocks before turning the wheel back over to me.  A family member would probably have to be dying and in need of urgent transportation before she will get behind the wheel of my pickup again (well for the first time, she only drove the tester).  Which is surprising because she is like Danica Patrick behind the wheel of her little turbocharged Juke.
> 
> 
> I agree with Steve though - we have been getting walloped with weather here too, and having 4WD I barely notice the conditions.
> 
> Congratulations to @vrajewski10513 from me as well!  Since the fur babies are Fiona and Freddy should we all be thinking of F names to keep the alliteration going?



I think that's where A+ and I differ.   I'm more like Grandma Gerty behind the wheel.  I have yet to brave a Michigan interstate.....I can't stand the crazy speeds that people drive here!!

I do love the vantage point that I have when riding in the Ram, though.  It's so nice to be so high.  



vrajewski10513 said:


> Thank you! Well, I have a list of names going and I don’t think any of them start with a F lol so probably not!



Picking a name will be THE most difficult thing you'll ever have to do.  It's actually good that you have 9 months to get it figured out because you really do need all that time!!



Monykalyn said:


> Welcome back Gina! Still haven’t made it to Coke store, even though we spent a morning at Disney springs on Christmas trip. Bummer the balloon wasn’t flying.
> 
> I’ve been eying a quick long weekend getaway in March, but I must resist! Cruise final payment due in April, but this deep freeze is killing me. And we just got back from Las Vegas (sunny, 60’s), so the deep freeze is just awful.
> love that shop! It actually reminds of he shop I worked in for my college program- back then they didn’t have Animal Kingdom (or resorts) so the shop was devoted to stuff like what was found in the Jambo shop. I have one of the hand carved elephants actually- he’s tiny but I love him!
> 
> Taking my middle to HHN again this year- but in September.  Guess that means I’ll be renewing our passes too..darn...lol
> 
> Congrats @vrajewski10513! How exciting!!



Aw, c'mon.....it's only money .  If you can slide in a bonus trip in March I say, go for it girl .   You can bet your boots that if we can swing an extra visit while our AP's are active (I'm already hinting to Steve for early December) then I'll be booking it.  Budget be damned .

We are in for another wallop from Old Man Winter beginning on Monday.  Another deluge of snow followed by record-setting cold .    Sure makes me glad the countdown is now in the double-digits .   Our Orlando escape can't come soon enough.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I've stumbled across a couple of good deals over the past few days that I thought I'd pass along, in case they can help any of you who will be travelling to Orlando during March Break or Spring Break.

The Characters in Flight Balloon at Disney Springs is back on Groupon.

https://www.groupon.com/deals/aerophile-13

At over 40% off, it's an excellent deal.  Not quite as good as the half price before 10 am special, but much more flexible when it has no time restriction (some day I'd love to ride it at night!!).  The groupon is valid for 90 days from the date of purchase, so I'm hoping it will still be offered on February 10th (the 90 day point from the end of our trip).

Also, Blue Man Group tickets are on sale through tomorrow for shows from February 4th to June 30th.  We picked up tickets for our May trip (dead center, first row of Tier 1) which are normally $90.38 a piece for $30 each including taxes and fees.  That's even better than the pass holder discount, and almost $20 less per ticket than the current Groupon offer.  Here's the link to the details in case anyone else is interested:

https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/shows/blue-man-group/index.html?gclid=Cj0KCQiAp7DiBRDdARIsABIMfoBIV56hHwOsgDTHMLqmTx6ykwa0k1Tmo6L5ewoLPE6KgRpGiKdUXGwaAot_EALw_wcB&ef_id=Cj0KCQiAp7DiBRDdARIsABIMfoBIV56hHwOsgDTHMLqmTx6ykwa0k1Tmo6L5ewoLPE6KgRpGiKdUXGwaAot_EALw_wcB:G:s&s_kwcid=AL!4228!3!281300828155!e!!g!!blue man group tickets orlando&__source=prtnr.ps.bmg.google.BrandNAMSearchAD

Parking is free after 6 pm, so even if you're not a passholder, you wouldn't have to pay a parking fee .

We are super excited to see the show for the first time in May .

Hopefully these will be helpful to someone!


----------



## I-4Bound

Ooh...thanks for the Blue Man Group link. At that price, we could definitely swing it! As much as I'd love to talk my hubby into a May trip, he's a teacher, and that time of year is CRAZY for him! We are going at the end of March and the beginning of June. I have so enjoyed the freedom and relaxing vibe I get from those annual passes. We never have to feel rushed to "get our money's worth." I wish Disney annual passes weren't so expensive!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Tuesday, October 30th:  Fort Wildnerness*

Once we had taken a little time to freshen up and charge our phones, we piled back into the rental SUV and made the trek to our evening destination: Fort Wilderness Resort.  Tonight's itinerary would begin with a dinner reservation at Trail's End, and end with the Return to Sleepy Hollow event (complete with the Ultimate ticket upgrade which included the Van Tassel Dessert Party).  We had been looking forward to this night for months (in fact, it was one of our most anticipated nights of the whole trip ) so we were both in super high spirits as we crossed underneath that magical archway .






Arriving at the Fort, we encountered a rather stern security guard at the resort gate, and I wondered for a few minutes if he was planning on letting us in at all .  Eventually he seemed somewhat convinced that we were there for valid reasons (a bit of an unsettling start, since we had shown him our ADR confirmation and our reservation for Sleepy Hollow at the outset ) and allowed us to pass through to the parking lot.  

As we drove through the lot looking unsuccessfully for a free space, we easily figured out why security had been hesitant to let us in.  The lot was FULL .  We were almost thinking that we wouldn't even be able to find a spot when we finally found a single empty space a million steps from the bus stop.  Beggars can't be choosers, so we wasted no time in snagging that sole empty parking space and began the long pilgrimage to the bus.  It was still a gorgeously nice day and we were still feeling oddly bloated from our morning Boma indulgences (and we are able bodied adults who can always use a little more exercise!), so we told ourselves that the lengthy walk wouldn't necessarily be a bad thing.  And it wasn't.

Arriving at the bus stop, we caught the first signs of the excitement that awaited us that evening! 






We barely had a chance to capture a photo of the signage when a bus rumbled up and stopped right in front of us.  Perfect timing .






There were very few folks at the bus stop and more than half of them were obviously waiting for park buses, because they didn't opt to get on the internal resort shuttle.    We definitely had our pick of places to sit.






As the bus lumbered along the resort roadways, we noticed that scads of people were lining the roadsides.   






At that point, we had no idea what they were waiting for.....but later discovered that there was a Halloween golf cart parade that snaked its way through Fort Wilderness.  We wished we had have known, and we would have made a point of scheduling our dinner ADR at such a time as to have been able to catch the parade.  Drat!

Whatever time we lost at the security gate and with our lengthy stroll from the far reaches of the Fort parking area, we had made up by being able to immediately board the bus.  We had a little bit of time to kill before our dinner reservation, so we decided to explore a part of Fort Wilderness that we had never really checked out before:  the Tri Circle D Farm.






With the entire population of the resort (or so it seemed!) waiting to partake in the golf cart parade, we were the ONLY people touring around the farm.   It was almost eerie having the entire place to ourselves!






It's a cool little part of Disney.  The horses are gorgeous.  I'm not really a "country girl", but I could get used to this kind of a farm .






I'm really rather surprised we hadn't thought to tour around this part of the resort on previous visits.  Definitely glad we took the time on this trip!






Once we had completed our self-tour of the farm, a quick check of our phones noted that it was time to make our way to check in for our dinner reservation.  We groaned a bit as we shuffled toward the check-in desk......what was wrong with us?   We STILL weren't feeling hungry!.....and gave our name to the CM at the podium.






Hopefully there would be a wait to be seated .  

But of course, there wasn't .  The one and only time they've seated us immediately upon arrival at Trail's End .

*Our dinner is next! *


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I-4Bound said:


> Ooh...thanks for the Blue Man Group link. At that price, we could definitely swing it! As much as I'd love to talk my hubby into a May trip, he's a teacher, and that time of year is CRAZY for him! We are going at the end of March and the beginning of June. I have so enjoyed the freedom and relaxing vibe I get from those annual passes. We never have to feel rushed to "get our money's worth." I wish Disney annual passes weren't so expensive!



I'm glad you can take advantage of the great rate on Blue Man Group!!  Offers like that are too good NOT to share.

I had no idea your DH is a teacher .  I guess I need to pay better attention on Facebook .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Tuesday, October 30th:  dinner at Trail's End*

As we were being led by the CM to our table, it was easy to see why there was no wait to be seated.











At that time (5:30 pm), you could have shot a cannon through the dining area and hardly hit a soul.  The place was (nearly) empty.






Oddly enough, despite the plethora of empty tables, they sat us immediately beside one of the few other diners in the restaurant.....I can only assume it was to minimize the amount of walking that the serving staff needed to do.  As it turns out, the woman at that table (who was traveling solo, and seemed excited to have someone to talk to as she ate.....she was very quick to introduce herself and engage in some friendly conversation!) also hailed from Michigan so we had some good common ground to help kick off the chatter. 

Our very friendly server promptly came over to take our drink orders (POG juice all around!) and then invited us to make our way to the VERY EMPTY buffet (people-wise, not food-wise) whenever we were ready.






Everything SMELLED delicious!!  We hoped that our overstuffed stomachs would catch wafts of those wonderful scents and our hunger would kick into high gear.  We had some serious eatin' to do.

Alas, it wasn't working . 

This was Steve's plate.  You will never see it this empty ever again .






Trail's End is one of our favorite Disney dinners, so we put in our best effort despite being totally not ready for a massive meal of heavy comfort foods.  We took the slow and steady approach and worked through each tasty item as best we could.   Everything was hot and fresh and tasted fantastic, despite there not being much turnover in the empty restaurant.  The quality was as top-notch as ever.






As we picked and plodded away at our plates, the server actually came over (looking concerned) to ask if everything was okay.  We quickly assured him that everything was GREAT....but that we were suffering from a bad case of Disney Belly after our breakfast at Boma earlier in the day.  He nodded knowingly, and added "Ah, rookie mistake!  Is this your first visit?".  Ha ha, nope!    We are just gluttons and stupid.  And had no idea that Boma would be THAT good!

Because we're troopers (and quite literally, "gluttons for punishment") we had to at least attempt to enjoy some of the luscious desserts that Trail's End offered, so we made our way back to the buffet for a few samples of their sweet delights.






Steve was all about the strawberry shortcake and vanilla soft serve.  With each bite he declared that he feared he might explode....but he was a trooper and powered through.  Every last delectable bite!






I opted for a tiny chocolate brownie (so moist and delicious!) and some of their apple cobbler with vanilla soft serve.  So, so good.






And I was so, SO full .

We relaxed a little bit as we savored the last of our POG juices, and watched as a swell of people gradually began to come through the doors:  both the restaurant and the take out counter were both beginning to see a surge of business.  We deduced correctly that the Halloween golf cart parade must have concluded and all those hungry Fort Wilderness resort guests were now ready for a hearty dinner.  We covered our check, vowed to NEVER again do Trail's End and Boma in the same day  and made our way out into the fresh air of the spring night. 

*Let the Halloween festivities begin!
*
_(but let's try not to think about the fact that we have a dessert party in just a few hours  .... OMG!!!)_


----------



## vrajewski10513

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Aw, that early nausea can be tough. Glad to hear you're feeling a little perkier as of late. Are you having any heartburn? My momma and Grandma always said that's the sign your babe will have lots of hair, and it seems to be strangely accurate!
> 
> We plan to get three trips out of our AP's as well......May and October 2019, and late April 2020. If all goes as expected, they will pay for themselves twice over with free parking, dining discounts, the after-4 Express, included HHN tickets, and other perks on top of the actual admission. I have joined the UOAP Facebook page and have started lurking on the Universal Dis page again....it's time for me to get caught up on all the new stuff I've missed over the last 18 months. I will definitely follow the HHN groups as well, as a private RIP tour with some Dis friends would be a hoot!
> 
> I must admit, I'm pretty lucky that Steve is so easy going about our coordinating vacation outfits . I do give him veto power, though, and let me tell ya.....he is not shy to exercise his "no" vote . My big challenge for May is finding some Minions shirts that he's not horrified by. I want to be suitably dressed for the Despicable Me character breakfast .



No, no heartburn luckily. But i can’t say that I’ve ever had heartburn before lol

I used to be in the UOAP Facebook group, but it’s SO nasty over there. Most of the people in the group just assume that everyone should know everything about universal, so god forbid someone asks a question. It’s more times than not immediately met with a snarky comment to try and make that person feel dumb. It’s not moderated at all either. I think i lasted a month in there before i left because it wasn’t something i wanted to be a part of. I would HIGHLY recommend the Universal Community by Orlando Informer page. Their website has a plethora of up to date knowledge, and the entire group is so very helpful. It’s a MUCH friendlier atmosphere!


----------



## Callie

I shouldn't have read the latest update about the buffet because I feel that way right now. Mom and I went to a Brazilian Steakhouse tonight and so full! Trail Ends is always a good bet as well. We've enjoyed it a bunch.


----------



## Joanna71985

Trails End is another place I need to try!


----------



## Monykalyn

LOVE the Fort!  If I ever win lottery I am buying a mega trailer to keep in orlando and reserve as a campsite for as many days as I can, I'd live at the Fort.


Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I have joined the UOAP Facebook


 Didn't like this group



I-4Bound said:


> I wish Disney annual passes weren't so expensive!


 



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> It's a cool little part of Disney. The horses are gorgeous. I'm not really a "country girl", but I could get used to this kind of a farm .


 It is so clean too!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> vowed to NEVER again do Trail's End and Boma in the same day  and made our way out into the fresh air of the spring night.


I am full just thinking about it!


vrajewski10513 said:


> I used to be in the UOAP Facebook group, but it’s SO nasty over there.


 Totally agree it is not a pleasant group. Didn't know about the OI run group though-I am on their newsletter list. Good tip!
Gina-I recommended you for the UOAP group that is Unofficial that I am in. MUCH better run and much much nicer people! Feel free to decline, just wanted to give you the option if you want a passholder group that isn't full of constant snark


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

vrajewski10513 said:


> No, no heartburn luckily. But i can’t say that I’ve ever had heartburn before lol
> 
> I used to be in the UOAP Facebook group, but it’s SO nasty over there. Most of the people in the group just assume that everyone should know everything about universal, so god forbid someone asks a question. It’s more times than not immediately met with a snarky comment to try and make that person feel dumb. It’s not moderated at all either. I think i lasted a month in there before i left because it wasn’t something i wanted to be a part of. I would HIGHLY recommend the Universal Community by Orlando Informer page. Their website has a plethora of up to date knowledge, and the entire group is so very helpful. It’s a MUCH friendlier atmosphere!



Yes, I have definitely noticed how harsh the UOAP page is .  I will make a point of checking out the Orlando Informer page instead......thanks for the suggestion .



Callie said:


> I shouldn't have read the latest update about the buffet because I feel that way right now. Mom and I went to a Brazilian Steakhouse tonight and so full! Trail Ends is always a good bet as well. We've enjoyed it a bunch.



What ADR's have you guys made for this trip?  Or are you sticking with quick service to maximize your time?  And when do you leave?  Hopefully before the next big round of snow!!



Joanna71985 said:


> Trails End is another place I need to try!



Yes you do, my friend.   Go hungry!  Its soooooo delish!



Monykalyn said:


> LOVE the Fort!  If I ever win lottery I am buying a mega trailer to keep in orlando and reserve as a campsite for as many days as I can, I'd live at the Fort.
> Didn't like this group
> 
> 
> 
> It is so clean too!
> 
> 
> I am full just thinking about it!
> Totally agree it is not a pleasant group. Didn't know about the OI run group though-I am on their newsletter list. Good tip!
> Gina-I recommended you for the UOAP group that is Unofficial that I am in. MUCH better run and much much nicer people! Feel free to decline, just wanted to give you the option if you want a passholder group that isn't full of constant snark



Thank you for the recommendation,  I have submitted my request to join .  How nice it would be to partake in a group where people could be helpful and kind .

I am totally on board with an RV purchase if our Powerball dreams ever come true.  I would load up those kitties and we would start traversing North America in comfort and style.   And yes, a brief foray at the Fort would definitely be one of our southern stops, too!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

We went for another visit to Trails End in December, but it was packed! The food was tasty but the lines pretty big. We also had a walk around a few of the RVs to view the decorations. I love the golf carts too, all decorated and with Christmas music playing.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> We went for another visit to Trails End in December, but it was packed! The food was tasty but the lines pretty big. We also had a walk around a few of the RVs to view the decorations. I love the golf carts too, all decorated and with Christmas music playing.



We still have to give Trail's End a try for breakfast some day.  We hear it's excellent as well.  Maybe in October!


----------



## Monykalyn

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We still have to give Trail's End a try for breakfast some day.  We hear it's excellent as well.  Maybe in October!


My DD went to Trails End several times during her college programs. I think the CM's got a great discount, and they loved the food!
Funnily enough we tend to not do breakfast out-except for character breakfasts! Maybe those are the only ones worth waking up for??
What are your dates in October? I am renewing at least mine and middle kids Universal passes, as we plan on going to HHN. Now my older daughter is making noises about HHN too, but she would want to go in October...any excuse for me to go to Orlando


----------



## I-4Bound

I bought our Blue Man Group tickets this evening! So excited! Thank you so much for posting that link, I never would have known about it if it hadn't been for you.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Tuesday, October 30th:  Fort Wilderness, continued*






After dinner, we had some time to kill before we had to head over to check in for Return to Sleepy Hollow.  As we exited the restaurant, we took note of all the people and activities that had materialized since we had gone inside for dinner: the whole area was abuzz with excitement.  We opted to take a stroll around and check it all out.






There were all sorts of fun Halloween props and decor scattered about the resort, which made for some great photo backdrops (especially as the sun was setting and things took on a very Halloween-y feel).  We gladly took the opportunity to snap a few photos as we milled about.

Despite all the chatter from a the scads of excited resort guests, we could hear some catchy music coming from somewhere nearby, and discovered that they had a DJ on the beach.  Dance party under the stars!!! 






It was super pretty down by the water......large jack-o-lantern lights lined the fencing along the lake, and combined with the fun tunes being spun by the DJ, it definitely set a great mood.  It was easy to see why so many families fall in love with the Fort.






Several of the golf carts from the Halloween Parade....those that were selected as the best overall entries.....had been rolled in and put on display for resort guests and visitors.  






People were encouraged to vote for their favorites, and this display drew a very hearty (and spirited!) crowd.  Those top 6 (?) golf carts were quite a sight to see!!  It was incredible to see how much time and effort some folks had put into creating a golf cart masterpiece.  We weren't sure we could even pick a favorite...they were all awesome!!
















In addition to the golf cart judging, a jack-o-lantern carving contest was also drawing A LOT of interest.  A huge display of carved pumpkins lit up the dark night, and they were all just as impressive (in their own right) as the golf carts.  Check out the detail on some of these.....I can't even imagine how much time it took for some of them to be carved!! 











They even had Photopass photographers strolling through the mayhem.  One of them stopped us and offered to snap a quick pic:






As fun as all the Halloween activities were, a quick check of the time confirmed that we needed to make our way back to the Tri Circle D farm and check in for the movie.    We didn't want to be late .

As we made our way up to the Tri Circle D stable across from the Blacksmith Shop, we were greeted by a wonderful, eerie display:  the Sleepy Hollow Cemetery.






Ichabod Crane's hat even hung on one of the crosses.  I true Disney style, no detail was missed.

We joined the short line that formed and waited for one of the CM's to come out and begin checking us in.    A few minutes before the event staff started making their way through the small crowd with their clip boards, they made an announcement that the take-away gifts (which were included with the Premium and Ultimate tickets but NOT provided to General ticket holders) would be available for purchase in limited quantities for any General guests that were interested......for (gasp! ) $40 each.    I instantly did the math in my head......General admission was $22 per person, and included the viewing of the Legend of Sleepy Hollow (seating in the rows furthest back in the stables, rows 11 thru.....20?, maybe?), a bag of popcorn, and a limited edition Sleepy Hollow collector pin.  Premium admission, at $38, included everything in the General tier as well as one of the "swag bags" to take home (more on the contents of that later!) and seating closer to the screen (rows 6 through 10).   The Ultimate ticket [which is what we purchased, $60 per person] included everything already mentioned in both tiers plus the best seating in the house (rows 1 through 5) AND admission to the Van Tassel Dessert Party.  As I did the calculations.....$22 for the general ticket plus $40 for the souvenir packs = $62.....I cringed knowing that their overall cost was more than we paid for the Ultimate ticket which entitled us to MUCH better seats and the dessert party afterward.  I quickly gave that breakdown to Steve and declared....no one will buy them for that much money!!

Well, butter my buns and call me a biscuit, THEY SOLD THEM ALL .  People started clamoring for them....waving down the CM's and handing over payment without batting an eyelash.

    

I was baffled.  But maybe I'm weird.  At any rate, those folks that were able to purchase the souvenir swag bags were happier than pigs in clover.....and I suppose that kind of joy is what a Disney vacation is all about.

Once those bags were claimed and payments settled, they began to check us in for the event.  






As each family was granted access into the stables, the night began with family photos in front of the festive backdrop at the entrance.  Photopass was there to capture the pictures for anyone who had Memory Maker, but staff were equally as happy to snap photos with personal cameras or cell phones .... in fact, for most folks, they took the time to do both (photopass and cell phone pics).  Super kind.






They provided props (a lantern and pumpkin) which we both thought was a great touch.  For all guests, they took a more formal "smiley" picture, and then a "scared" pose.






And just for comparison.....these were the ones they took with my phone (a decent enough quality that had we not had access to Photopass....for which a huge thanks goes to @afan for her kindness!.....I would have been totally content with these two pics ):











Once photos were taken, we proceeded to the desk where we were each given our Sleepy Hollow Swag Bags (which include everything you see here:  an insulated lunch bag filled with a souvenir lanyard, collector pin, color-changing plastic cup, and an assortment of Halloween candy).  While very nice, NOT what I would pay $40 a person for .  We also each got to choose a LARGE bag of Pop Secret Popcorn:  various flavors were available so there was something for every taste.  While drinks were not included, a water cooler was stationed nearby so you could take small cups as you needed them.  I ended up bringing my popcorn back to the villa with us (as did Steve for most of his bag) since we were just too full to do much snacking during the show.






*......To be continued.....*


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Monykalyn said:


> My DD went to Trails End several times during her college programs. I think the CM's got a great discount, and they loved the food!
> Funnily enough we tend to not do breakfast out-except for character breakfasts! Maybe those are the only ones worth waking up for??
> What are your dates in October? I am renewing at least mine and middle kids Universal passes, as we plan on going to HHN. Now my older daughter is making noises about HHN too, but she would want to go in October...any excuse for me to go to Orlando



And Boma!!  Boma is worth waking up for, especially if you ask Steve .  He's already talking about our next visit in May!!

Tentatively, we're looking at October 19th through 26th.  We are currently waiting for Frontier to release their flight for the fall before we decide for sure, but that's our preferred week (the last week of the month is out as I can't be away from work on the 1st of the month, and that last week crosses over into November).  Do let me know if your timing ends up jiving with ours!  We would LOVE to meet up with y'all!



I-4Bound said:


> I bought our Blue Man Group tickets this evening! So excited! Thank you so much for posting that link, I never would have known about it if it hadn't been for you.



You are so welcome!!     I hope we both end up having a blast!!  Which date did you decide on?


----------



## I-4Bound

We're going March 24. My husband and kids will be blocked out of Universal Studios that day because it's a concert day (season passes), so I figured it was the perfect time to see the show. I can't believe how cheap it was, especially considering the fact that we paid $80 a person to see La Nouba in years past!


----------



## vrajewski10513

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We still have to give Trail's End a try for breakfast some day.  We hear it's excellent as well.  Maybe in October!


We loved the breakfast there! Lots of options and the restaurant was virtually empty!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Tuesday, October 30th:  Return to Sleepy Hollow*






Once we had our photos taken and picked up our souvenir bags and popcorn, we were invited to select our seats from any available within the first five rows.  Other than about 5 other seats, we had our pick of the remainder.  We opted for row 3, leaving all of the front row open for anyone with small kids or wheelchairs as a courtesy.

After we sat down our belongings, we strolled around to the rear of the stable (near the general seating area) to check out the gorgeous display that featured the buggy from the Haunted Mansion movies.  Very cool!











Eventually we returned to our seats and readied ourselves for the start of the movie.  We could hear the horses shuffling about in the stables adjacent to our chairs......the whole atmosphere was just perfect for a Halloween-inspired event.






For about the last 15 minutes before the show (which kicked off at EXACTLY the designated time ), they had some fun trivia on the giant screen which hung at the far end of the stables.  It was a great way to pass the time.






For the final five minutes before showtime, guests were encouraged to make any last minute trips to the restroom (as there was none in the stable itself) and then take their seats if they had not already done so.  The main event was about to begin.






I was pretty excited to see the movie:  while I was familiar with the Legend of Sleepy Hollow story, can you believe I had never actually seen the 1949 Disney adaptation?  Steve, apparently, had seen it multiple times.....because he could recite sections of the show by memory.  It surprised me just how "dark" the film was.....they definitely didn't soften kids shows 70 years ago like they do now!  It was a great show, though, and I thoroughly enjoyed it.  Watching Sleepy Hollow may just be our newest Halloween tradition.

At the conclusion of the movie, without skipping a beat, the large screen effortlessly disappeared into the rafters of the stables to reveal a set of massive doors.  CM's quietly walked to the doors and unhitched the latch.....






....and as the large doors were opened, from amidst a dense cloud of fog appeared the true star of the show:  the  Headless Horseman himself.






Not a statue, but a REAL Headless Horseman.  That reveal was truly something to see!!

CM's began leading families up, one at a time, for photos with Mr. Horseman beginning with the front rows and working their way back (so Ultimate guests had the least wait).  Photopass photographers were there but again, a separate CM was alongside and happy to take photos with guest cameras and cell phones as well.  As with the entry photos, they did both a formal pose and a "scared face" picture.











It had been a fantastic night so far, but the fun wasn't done yet!!!

Once we had finished with our pictures with the Headless Horseman, all Ultimate ticket holders were directed to make their way over to the Blacksmith's Shop across the walkway to partake in the Van Tassel Dessert Party.  






We gathered our things and off we went.....time to eat, drink and be merry! (or, should that be...."scary"? )


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Tuesday, October 30th:  the Van Tassel Dessert Party*






While Steve held our place in line to await entry into the Sleepy Hollow Event earlier that night, I had taken the opportunity to grab a few photos of the Blacksmith Shop all decked out for the dessert party while it was still empty......and I was glad I did, because by the time we arrived to enjoy the dessert party festivities, the room was PACKED with people .

There were two movie seating for the Legend of Sleepy Hollow:  one at 8 pm and a second at 10 pm.  Both offered Ultimate tickets that included the dessert party, but only one dessert party was hosted (in between the two time slots at 9 pm).  So for the early seating, like us, the dessert party fell after the movie.  For the late seating, the dessert party was prior to the movie.   That small space, however, REALLY struggled to comfortably fit the two groups of people (about 50 in total, plus an assortment of Disney CM's).  While Steve and I managed to snag one of the last open tables, many other folks were not so lucky.






The setting itself was super nice, though, and provided a very fitting atmosphere for this special activity.  They had fires burning in the large ovens and were using them to cook one of the featured desserts (specifically, the pumpkin spice s'mores).






A variety of beverages were included at the party including beer and win, some of which had been enjoyed FAR too much by a few guests  ... which resulted in some annoyingly boorish and loud behavior, and some stumbling about between other families who were squished into the small space.  Seriously people .   We felt truly sorry for some young families who were at the party with really petite children (and a few attendees who had kids in wheelchairs) as those standing tables were completely inaccessible to them.  Getting wheelchairs around the packed space was also almost impossible.....Disney really, REALLY needs to separate the two dessert parties and host two separate sessions for the two separate seatings.

That criticism aside, the desserts were really well done and quite different from what we were expecting!

The Banana Cream Pie Chocolate Boots were super elaborate and just as appealing to the taste buds as they were to the eyes.











The Almond Meringue Cookies came in various flavors and were nice and light.






They had beautiful little Candied Apple Mousse cups:






......Red Velvet Cupcakes with caramel buttercream and festive decorations:






.....Turtle Brownies (which were super fudgy and yummy even if my photo makes them look dreadful):






......"coconut hay bales" (aka macaroons):






.....and the aforementioned warm pumpkin s'mores which were cooked over the fire:






Neither one of us tried the s'mores (we are not fans of pumpkin....oh, how I wish they had been just normal marshmallows instead of the pumpkin spice flavored!) but everything else we sampled was really tasty.  Two thumbs up all around.






Had the area been less congested, we probably would have stayed longer than we did.....but after being elbowed and stepped on by an umpteenth staggering half-drunk loud person, we enjoyed our fill of the desserts and then opted to give up our table to another family who was trying to balance their plates and drinks on any other available space.  We had had a full FUN day anyway, so were happy to begin the journey back to the resort.   

As we made our way down the pathway toward the bus stop, we found the night had one last surprise in store for us......Chip and Dale were at the Fort, all dressed in their Halloween finery!   Better yet, there was literally NO LINE AT ALL.....so we walked right up into their warm chipmunk embraces .






There was no Photopass photographer there but a team of friendly CM's were happy to snap some pictures for us with my camera.  What a perfectly wonderful encounter to top off our awesome Disney Day!






We caught the next bus back to the main parking lot, collected the rental vehicle, and headed back to SVR.

We indulged in a short soak in the Fountains hot tubs, but headed to bed by 11.....tomorrow was Discovery Cove (with the dolphin swim!!) so we'd have an early start to another busy day.  We needed to be fresh and rested to make the most of our much-anticipated Dolphin Day!
*Halloween Day at DC is next* .  *All treats, no tricks!*


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

You really lucked out seeing the golf carts and carvings. The horse in your pictures is a handsome looking beast.
You just uploaded the next instalment, those boots look delicious. What a shame it was cramped and a few guests overindulged.


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> Taking my middle to HHN again this year- but in September. Guess that means I’ll be renewing our passes too..darn...lol



We'll be there late September!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We are super excited to see the show for the first time in May .



It's a fun show!!

Love Trail's End!! Good food & good price (for a Disney meal!)

Love those golf cart pictures! 

I'd love to try that movie & dessert party! Hope they have it this year! They'll probably be announcing it soon if so!


----------



## Joanna71985

Ooo, can't wait for the next part!  

That horse is beautiful! I may have to try to do this event next year


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Well, butter my buns and call me a biscuit



Yeah, you're going to have to say that again with just a cute little country accent!!!


----------



## bobbie68

Hi Gina I really enjoyed your Boma and Sleepy Hollow event report. We only at at Boma once and for dinner. The dinner food was awesome so I am sure we would feel the same about the breakfast. Your AKL report got me ready to surprise Liv with staying there. It is one of my favorite resorts. I am glad that you liked the food, we have a habit of over eating at buffets all the time. 

We have never been to the fort. I will have to put it on my itinerary sometime. The food looks good at Trail's End and we love buffets. The event looked so cool, what a fun thing to do. You and Steve looked like you had the best time. I think the deal you got for the event and desert party was great! I would do that, I love the Sleepy Hollow story, and desert parties are the best.

I am getting excited about the trip. I have been doing a lot of research on touring the parks. I like to be familiar with everything. We have decided to do the all day dining at Sea World. We are going to get the elite package with DC. I decided that I am going to bring snacks into Aquatica then when we leave eat food. I have done my research to know what I can bring in.

I can't wait for the rest of your report


----------



## Pumpkin1172

What a great party!!!  It looks like it would be a very unique way to see the movie and have some extra special Disney Magic.  I would not be able to do that one.  I'm very allergic to horses.   Even when we go to the local rodeo here, which is outdoors, I still have my asthma act up, and my sinuses start to drip and eyes feel itchy.  If I don't drug myself to the max with allergy meds...I will need to leave.  They seem to be getting worse as I get older now...NOT better.  I'm the same way with cats as well   As much as we would like to even consider having one, myself and the older son do NOT tolerate them well.  Even staying at someones house for a few hours with a cat is hard on my lungs, sinuses and eyes.  

Can't wait to hear more of your trip.  Loving the sunshine, heat filled pictures.


----------



## verleniahall

Yours went so much better than mine - i think that the smoke triggered an asthma attack and it just ended up not being enjoyable after that - i think WHEN we go for halloween again (2021 Ya;ll!!) that I want to try it again - i know 2 things 

#1 - wear a mask from the hospital to help with the smoke
#2 - take a jacket because it gets cold


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> You really lucked out seeing the golf carts and carvings. The horse in your pictures is a handsome looking beast.
> You just uploaded the next instalment, those boots look delicious. What a shame it was cramped and a few guests overindulged.



Even with the cramped quarters and the tipsy event-goers, it was still a really great evening.  We're pretty adaptable on the whole, but I do think (for purposes of this report) its still worth noting the criticisms for anyone else who might be considering the event for next year.  Even better, maybe Disney is listening! rotfl:, I know that's not the case, but once can hope).  Since this was the first year for the dessert party add-on, its quite possible that the overcrowding will be noted and the dessert parties for both movie seatings will be kept separate next year.

The boots were my favorite dessert of the night .  



pattyw said:


> We'll be there late September!
> 
> It's a fun show!!
> 
> Love Trail's End!! Good food & good price (for a Disney meal!)
> 
> Love those golf cart pictures!
> 
> I'd love to try that movie & dessert party! Hope they have it this year! They'll probably be announcing it soon if so!



If you want to attend the Return to Sleepy Hollow event, be sure to book early.  Our October 30th date (as well as several others) sold out by mid-May.  With such limited amounts of guests, those seats go super fast.

So you and Joe have seen Blue Man Group??  And liked it?



Joanna71985 said:


> Ooo, can't wait for the next part!
> 
> That horse is beautiful! I may have to try to do this event next year



You totally should!  Dinner at Trail's End and then the Return to Sleepy Hollow.  Two must-do's in one night!


Ruthie5671 said:


> Yeah, you're going to have to say that again with just a cute little country accent!!!



My country accent is a little unrefined, but some would say I have perfected the Canadian accent .  I'm a bit of a natural where the latter is concerned, eh?



bobbie68 said:


> Hi Gina I really enjoyed your Boma and Sleepy Hollow event report. We only at at Boma once and for dinner. The dinner food was awesome so I am sure we would feel the same about the breakfast. Your AKL report got me ready to surprise Liv with staying there. It is one of my favorite resorts. I am glad that you liked the food, we have a habit of over eating at buffets all the time.
> 
> We have never been to the fort. I will have to put it on my itinerary sometime. The food looks good at Trail's End and we love buffets. The event looked so cool, what a fun thing to do. You and Steve looked like you had the best time. I think the deal you got for the event and desert party was great! I would do that, I love the Sleepy Hollow story, and desert parties are the best.
> 
> I am getting excited about the trip. I have been doing a lot of research on touring the parks. I like to be familiar with everything. We have decided to do the all day dining at Sea World. We are going to get the elite package with DC. I decided that I am going to bring snacks into Aquatica then when we leave eat food. I have done my research to know what I can bring in.
> 
> I can't wait for the rest of your report



Wow, your trip is shaping up to be EPIC!  What is your countdown at now?

I think you'll be super pleased with the all-day dining options at SeaWorld.  The plan is a great value and we've always had great food at the SW restaurants.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> What a great party!!!  It looks like it would be a very unique way to see the movie and have some extra special Disney Magic.  I would not be able to do that one.  I'm very allergic to horses.   Even when we go to the local rodeo here, which is outdoors, I still have my asthma act up, and my sinuses start to drip and eyes feel itchy.  If I don't drug myself to the max with allergy meds...I will need to leave.  They seem to be getting worse as I get older now...NOT better.  I'm the same way with cats as well   As much as we would like to even consider having one, myself and the older son do NOT tolerate them well.  Even staying at someones house for a few hours with a cat is hard on my lungs, sinuses and eyes.
> 
> Can't wait to hear more of your trip.  Loving the sunshine, heat filled pictures.



Bummer on the horse allergy!  The Disney stables are definitely not the place you want to hang out in, then.   No sense ruining a fun vacation with an allergy attack.

We booked the Return to Sleepy Hollow as an alternative to MNSSHP (which we were disappointed in the year prior....WAY too oversold) and it was an excellent substitute for us.  We thought the price point was pretty fair as well, especially for Disney.  I would love to see them add more special ticketed events such as these....they allow us to get our Disney fix without having to visit a park .



verleniahall said:


> Yours went so much better than mine - i think that the smoke triggered an asthma attack and it just ended up not being enjoyable after that - i think WHEN we go for halloween again (2021 Ya;ll!!) that I want to try it again - i know 2 things
> 
> #1 - wear a mask from the hospital to help with the smoke
> #2 - take a jacket because it gets cold



It really was disappointing that your night for Sleepy Hollow was so cold.  Our evening was absolutely perfect weather.....warm, no wind, and super pleasant.  If it was rainy, damp or chilly then I could definitely see needing a hoodie or jacket .

And the smoke?  Well, that just stunk.....literally and figuratively.  So thankful we didn't have to deal with that issue either.  Not only is it asthma irritating, its just ruins the enjoyment for other guests.

I think you need a re-do the next time you travel in the fall!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

vrajewski10513 said:


> We loved the breakfast there! Lots of options and the restaurant was virtually empty!



I wonder if parking for breakfast would be less difficult than before dinner time?


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> So you and Joe have seen Blue Man Group?? And liked it?



Yes- we saw it locally when they were touring. We had front row-"splash zone" seats and received rain ponchos! We didn't get "splashed"  thankfully!! It was a fun, unique show. It's not one I would repeat , but we all enjoyed it!


----------



## I-4Bound

I have to admit, I have not gotten a lot of glowing reviews about the Blue Man Group show from others on the disboards in the past day or two. Most people seem to like it okay but didn't love it. I have decided to keep my expectations low just in case. The fact that the tickets were so cheap helps me to do this! I think my kids will enjoy it a lot.


----------



## JaxDad

pattyw said:


> Yes- we saw it locally when they were touring. We had front row-"splash zone" seats and received rain ponchos! We didn't get "splashed"  thankfully!! *It was a fun, unique show. It's not one I would repeat , but we all enjoyed it!*


I agree with this.  Gina, I took the kids to the show a few years ago. I remember it was very good. I do think there was a bit of a less good part somewhere in the middle when it dragged some, but overall still very good. It's definitely a great time at the end, like a rock concert! The music in the show is performed very well. You can hang around after the show and take pictures with the BMG guys and also meet and take pictures with the other musicians.

One caution: Don't be late!


----------



## vrajewski10513

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I wonder if parking for breakfast would be less difficult than before dinner time?


That i can’t help with, as we never drive lol but i don’t remember the main parking lot being particularly busy while we waited for the internal bus to take us to the back of the resort.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pattyw said:


> Yes- we saw it locally when they were touring. We had front row-"splash zone" seats and received rain ponchos! We didn't get "splashed"  thankfully!! It was a fun, unique show. It's not one I would repeat , but we all enjoyed it!



I'm okay with fun and unique!  Steve and I will try anything almost anything once .



I-4Bound said:


> I have to admit, I have not gotten a lot of glowing reviews about the Blue Man Group show from others on the disboards in the past day or two. Most people seem to like it okay but didn't love it. I have decided to keep my expectations low just in case. The fact that the tickets were so cheap helps me to do this! I think my kids will enjoy it a lot.



I've read the same mixed bag of reviews but we're still excited to give it a go nonetheless .  There's a ton of things we've thoroughly enjoyed on our Orlando trips (the Scareactor meal at HHN, SeaWorld, and the staying offsite, just to name three!! ) that some of the more outspoken Dis posters all have very poor reviews of.  So I try not to put much stock in their opinions and wait to make my own assessment .  And like you, the ticket price was SO low, if its a bust......we won't feel at all guilty for the splurge.



JaxDad said:


> I agree with this.  Gina, I took the kids to the show a few years ago. I remember it was very good. I do think there was a bit of a less good part somewhere in the middle when it dragged some, but overall still very good. It's definitely a great time at the end, like a rock concert! The music in the show is performed very well. You can hang around after the show and take pictures with the BMG guys and also meet and take pictures with the other musicians.
> 
> One caution: Don't be late!



Ha ha!  I'm NEVER late!!   We'll likely be one of the first in line when they open the doors.   Being painfully prompt is part of our charm .

But now I'm curious as to what happens to those who don't arrive on time!!!



vrajewski10513 said:


> That i can’t help with, as we never drive lol but i don’t remember the main parking lot being particularly busy while we waited for the internal bus to take us to the back of the resort.



Definitely thinking we need to slot in breakfast at Trail's End for our October trip!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Wednesday, October 31st:  DISCOVERY COVE




*

While we try not to take the commando approach on our vacation days, every once in a while there's a day that warrants setting the alarm and getting an early start.  Today was one such morning:  it was our much anticipated, booked-at-the-last-minute Discovery Cove day....and we were out the villa door and on our way to the park not long after the sun began rising in the sky.






Arriving early at Discovery Cove has its benefits, especially if you are doing the dolphin swim.  Swim times are assigned by your check-in time, so the earlier you make it to the Welcome Center the earlier in the day you will get to enjoy your session in the dolphin pool.  Having an early swim time is preferable for a few different reasons:  it's the thing most guests are usually the most excited for, so it's the activity most people want to do first.  It's also nice to get your swim out of the way early in the day in case afternoon thunderstorms happen to roll in (always a risk in Florida), as storms will temporarily delay any activities in the water.  And completing your swim early means you're schedule-free (and not watching the time) for the rest of the day, which takes the relaxation factor to a whole new level.

Plus, it's such an amazing park, you want to squeeze every minute of fun out of the day as humanly possible.  Even arriving at opening and staying until close, you'll be wishing you had more time.

We wheeled into the parking lot just before 7:45 am.....right within our target time frame.   There were already many families at the Welcome Center, but they had lots of staff on hand and the line moved super fast.   Since we were repeat guests (this was our 7th?, I think, visit to DC) they spared us all the lengthy details and explanations and had our photo lanyards prepared for us in very short order.  We were making our way down the lamp and torch-lit pathway within just a few minutes.











Even at that early hour, it was easy to see that it was shaping up to be yet another gorgeous weather day.  The morning air was comfortably warm, humidity was non-existent, and there was barely a whisper of a breeze.  The complete definition of the word "serene".






The aquatic areas don't open until 9 am, so the waters were perfectly still as we paused to admire the lush landscape.  When I envision paradise in my mind, this is what I see .  The beauty of this park never, ever grows old.






We were both in high spirits .  During most of the planning stage for this trip, Discovery Cove was just not in the budget....but a special (and very unexpected) offer for SeaWorld Parks pass members on select dates during the month of October made it not only financially workable but also too good to pass up.  Pass members were able to book the day resort package with the dolphin swim for $99 per person.....which is even less, I'm told, than the SeaWorld employee price.  How could we NOT go?   We had to do a little adjusting to our itinerary, but it was well worth that little bit of effort.  Our Discovery Cove day quickly became one of the most anticipated days of our whole trip.






Our dolphin swim time was scheduled for 9:25 am (meeting our group at the Seahorse Cabana) so we had plenty of time to enjoy a leisurely breakfast before changing into our wet suits.  We made our way to the Laguna Grill to check out what was on the morning menu.






The doors were open, the fire was burning, and the scents of bacon and other breakfast delights wafted gently on the morning air.  If we weren't hungry before that point, we quickly found our appetites right then and there.






We actually noticed a few changes....good ones!.....to the breakfast offerings since our last visit.  The small changes to some of the dishes were all the right changes that needed to be made, and as a result, we enjoyed our morning meal much more than we had on our previous visit(s) .  











The selection was excellent (something for everyone.....even the pickiest eaters), all the hot food was served piping hot (one of my pet peeves....luke-warm entrees) and the serving staff were cheerful and friendly.






We carried our trays to one of the plentiful outdoor tables, set down our beach bag, and enjoyed our breakfast in the beautiful open-air setting.  Pure heaven.






We ended up sitting next to a lovely family from Ohio who enjoyed teasing us about our Michigan loyalty (we were decked out in our Wolverines wear, while they were sporting their red and white Buckeyes hats and t's ) and we enjoyed some spirited sports conversation with them while we ate.  It was actually quite ironic that we ended up meeting up with this family at breakfast:  the team members who checked us in that morning actually commented on our attire, joking that the family from Ohio who they just welcomed to the park wouldn't be happy to see that they were also letting in Wolverines fans .   It's A Small Park After All .

_*More to come......*_


----------



## goofballs

I have been enjoying your entire trip report and really looking forward to every detail of your DC day. 
It has been on my wish list for literally years and we will be making it happen this spring. Can’t wait to really plan!


----------



## Joanna71985

I loved the breakfast food at DC


----------



## Callie

That breakfast food looks good at Discovery Cove! One day I'll make it there to check it out.


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> But now I'm curious as to what happens to those who don't arrive on time!!!



 I know there was a late family at our show! Well, BMG "noticed" they were late! 

Yay for Discovery Cove!! We so enjoyed our day there in October- thanks to that $99 deal you told us about! Thanks again!!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

goofballs said:


> I have been enjoying your entire trip report and really looking forward to every detail of your DC day.
> It has been on my wish list for literally years and we will be making it happen this spring. Can’t wait to really plan!



Thank you @goofballs .  I appreciate the kind compliment!

I am so happy that you will get to have the DC experience this year.....you are in for a real treat!  There's no experience like it in Orlando!!  What day will you be visiting?



Joanna71985 said:


> I loved the breakfast food at DC



We've had mixed experiences with breakfast at DC since our first visit in 2012.  It's always been "fine", but sometimes ONLY "fine".  This time we definitely saw some positive changes.  No complaints from us at all! 



Callie said:


> That breakfast food looks good at Discovery Cove! One day I'll make it there to check it out.



You and your momma would LOVE a day at DC.  I think you'd both also enjoy SeaWorld and Aquatica.  One of these days you'll have to take a hiatus from Disney (even though that would be super hard!!) and give the Other Side of Orlando a try.  Swimming with the dolphins is something everyone should do at least once! 



pattyw said:


> I know there was a late family at our show! Well, BMG "noticed" they were late!
> 
> Yay for Discovery Cove!! We so enjoyed our day there in October- thanks to that $99 deal you told us about! Thanks again!!!



People who don't arrive on time generally drive me a little bonkers  (it just so rude to those who make the effort to be in their seats in time for the start of the show) but now I'm almost hoping there's a straggler or two .   I suppose the odds are in my favor!! 

I am so happy that you and a few other Disers had the chance to take advantage of the $99 October deal as well .   Offers like those are too good not to share with others!


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> now I'm almost hoping there's a straggler or two



I actually wondered if they made sure that there was a latecomer!

I'm hoping for another great deal this year!! DC is so relaxing!!


----------



## afan

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> The Almond Meringue Cookies came in various flavors and were nice and light.



Why wouldn't they just call it a macaron which is what it is?  And if you have time get some here when you're in Toronto https://www.ladureecanada.ca/  They are the yummiest you'll ever have.  If they didn't have one in Vancouver I'd want to fly back to Paris just to have another.


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I am so happy that you and a few other Disers had the chance to take advantage of the $99 October deal as well .   Offers like those are too good not to share with others!



The $99 DC deal was fantastic! I hope there are more of those in 2019


----------



## Penguinempress

Sounds like such a fun night and a great way to get a taste of Disney without actually having park tickets. 

Since you've been to Discovery Cove so many times, have you noticed a lot of changes? I've only been once, back in 2016, and loved it but I've seen a lot of complaints on-line in more recent years (mostly relating to cutbacks on food quality/choices, removal of the free souvenir photo etc)  Do you think the criticism is valid? I try to take everything I read on here with a grain of salt, as I've done things other people have complained about and loved them.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pattyw said:


> I actually wondered if they made sure that there was a latecomer!







afan said:


> Why wouldn't they just call it a macaron which is what it is?  And if you have time get some here when you're in Toronto https://www.ladureecanada.ca/  They are the yummiest you'll ever have.  If they didn't have one in Vancouver I'd want to fly back to Paris just to have another.



Funny you mention that.  Steve's a big fan of the Cooking Channel, so when we were first perusing the dessert buffet, he gestured toward the plate of "meringue cookies" and said, _Aren't they macarons?_ 

While we likely won't make it to the bakery you recommended while we're visiting Toronto in March (the bakery is in North York while we will be downtown, so it's a bit of a hike) we will definitely keep it in mind for future visits.  I'm all for new desserts to try!!



Joanna71985 said:


> The $99 DC deal was fantastic! I hope there are more of those in 2019



Fingers crossed for you!!!



Penguinempress said:


> Sounds like such a fun night and a great way to get a taste of Disney without actually having park tickets.
> 
> Since you've been to Discovery Cove so many times, have you noticed a lot of changes? I've only been once, back in 2016, and loved it but I've seen a lot of complaints on-line in more recent years (mostly relating to cutbacks on food quality/choices, removal of the free souvenir photo etc)  Do you think the criticism is valid? I try to take everything I read on here with a grain of salt, as I've done things other people have complained about and loved them.



Honestly, I think that people are just wired to complain in general.  For whatever reason, society seems to like to hand out criticism far more liberally than they do compliments.

We really enjoyed the food on our last visit:  we definitely don't find that the quality or selection has declined (in fact, in some ways, we've found it to get somewhat better).  I am saddened by the discontinuance of the souvenir photo (it was a nice touch, especially when it was the one chance to grab a nice picture before you got sopping wet) and by the removal of photographers throughout the park (on our first visits starting back in 2012, you would find them in the aviary, the Wind Away River, and even in the Freshwater Oasis).....but that's really the only area that I can really say has suffered.   The park is consistently immaculate, the staff are friendly and helpful, the food is good, and the overall experience is just as wonderful as ever.


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We really enjoyed the food on our last visit: we definitely don't find that the quality or selection has declined (in fact, in some ways, we've found it to get somewhat better). I am saddened by the discontinuance of the souvenir photo (it was a nice touch, especially when it was the one chance to grab a nice picture before you got sopping wet) and by the removal of photographers throughout the park (on our first visits starting back in 2012, you would find them in the aviary, the Wind Away River, and even in the Freshwater Oasis).....but that's really the only area that I can really say has suffered. The park is consistently immaculate, the staff are friendly and helpful, the food is good, and the overall experience is just as wonderful as ever.



Yes- I agree! The food is very good! many choices, and very tasty!! We also miss the photographers! It was so nice to be able to have candid shots taken in the various areas of the park! I'm definitely purchasing one of the cell phone waterproof cases so I can carry my phone with me and take more pictures!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Wednesday, October 31st:  Discovery Cove, continued





*
Once we had finished up breakfast, we gathered our beach bags and headed deeper into the park to pick up our wet suits.  If we are not doing the dolphin swim on our DC visit, we generally opt for the vests instead as they are easier to get in and out of when you need to use the loo .  For dolphin swim days, though, we both like the way they keep everything held in nice and firmly  and we think they photograph a little better.  They also help keep us warmer in the cool dolphin pool water......so for today, it would be wet suits (the "shortie" version) instead of vests .











We sunscreened, donned our water shoes (a DC must, in our opinions....not only can the pavement get pretty warm on very hot days, the bottom of the Wind Away River...one of our favorite places to spend the day...has a very rough bottom in places, and we've suffered some painful skin damage on previous visits when we opted not to protect our feet), and stowed all of our belongings in a locker.    We were officially ready to take on the day! 






We strolled around a little bit, taking in some of the peaceful sites of the park at that early hour, just appreciating the sheer beauty of lush surroundings.  The water areas would open in just a few minutes, and soon they would be filled with excited guests.  Anyone who had selected today for their DC day had hit the weather jackpot right along with us:  it was delightfully warm (but not "hot"), low humidity, and just the softest of breezes.  Had we been able to custom order the perfect weather for Discovery Cove, it would have been the exact weather we lucked into on that exact day.






Knowing that we had paperwork to complete before we would partake in our dolphin interaction, we strolled over to the Seahorse Cabana to meet up with our group.






As people checked in, we were each given waivers to sign and return to the host at our cabana.  We were all seated by the group we were assigned to....A, B, C or D.....and after a short introduction and video, we headed down to the beach in each of our small groups to meet the dolphin who we would be swimming with today.






The beautiful miss Dixie turned out to be the dolphin assigned to our little pod, and she was simply GORGEOUS .  We had done the dolphin swim on several other occasions before, so the experience wasn't new.....but its the kind of awesomeness that never, ever grows old.   It is humbling, mesmerizing, and exciting all at the same time.






The time that you spend with the dolphin in the water lasts about 30 minutes in total.   During the session, the animal care staff are awesome about sharing some cool little facts about your particular dolphin (including fun little insights into their unique personality) as well as basic physiological information about dolphins in general.  But let's be honest.....its that one-on-one time that makes for some of the best memories of the trip.  How often can one say they get a kiss from one of the most magical creatures on earth?











All guests have the option of doing a shallow-water or deep-water swim with their dolphin, but Steve and I were the only ones of our small group who opted for the deep water.  Dixie really got to show off her powerful swimming skills when it was Steve's turn for his swim, as she effortlessly pulled them both through the water as if that big guy weighed nothing more than a few ounces.  Miss Dixie is one mighty lady!











As always, DC photographers were in the water and capturing each moment of the experience for all participants involved.  At the end of the session, guests were given the opportunity for both individual and group photos with Dixie before we wrapped up our time with her and returned to shore.
















All too soon, Dixie waved goodbye to us with her massive tail and swam away into the sunshine.  Our group was ushered up to the photo cabana to view the pictures taken during our session, and provided with information on the packages and prices available to us.  While we have plenty of photos from our previous dolphin swims, we opted to purchase one of the larger packages since the pictures turned out fairly nicely and our admission cost was so low.....knowing we only paid $99 each for the day made the photo splurge feel a little less crazy.   And honestly.....the memories were worth it.  Priceless! 

Once we had wrapped up our photo order and made the selection for the prints that came with the package, we had the rest of the day still shining brightly ahead of us with no other commitments to work around.  It was off to enjoy all the other fun aspects of this beautiful park!






More DC to come .


----------



## goofballs

You mention that you stowed your belongings.  Are the rest of your photos from your photo package?  Or what do you use to take your own photos during your day?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pattyw said:


> Yes- I agree! The food is very good! many choices, and very tasty!! We also miss the photographers! It was so nice to be able to have candid shots taken in the various areas of the park! I'm definitely purchasing one of the cell phone waterproof cases so I can carry my phone with me and take more pictures!!



I got an excellent one from Ebay,  by rand new, for about $7 shipped.  Excellent quality. 

I actually need to order a new one.  My current model fit my S7 edge perfectly but I have to take my S9+ out of the Otterbox in order to seal it tightly.  Thank you for the reminder that i need to put that on my to-do list .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

goofballs said:


> You mention that you stowed your belongings.  Are the rest of your photos from your photo package?  Or what do you use to take your own photos during your day?



Yes, lockers are provided free to all guests so we tossed everything inside after changing into our wet suits.  Keys are on lanyards so you can just hang the key around your neck .

The only photos from the photo package are those where we are with the dolphin.  The rest were all taken with my phone.  I dont tend to carry my phone around much during the day, as I like to unplug as much as possible.....so as a result,  I never take as many photos as I'd like while at the park!  

I would definitely recommend investing in a waterproof case for your phone while at DC, not only to protect against moisture but also from sand.  You can easily pick up great ones for under $10 so it's a small investment for big protection.


----------



## Joanna71985

I wish the park PhotoKeys worked at DC (the photos are a bit on the pricey side)


----------



## Penguinempress

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Honestly, I think that people are just wired to complain in general.  For whatever reason, society seems to like to hand out criticism far more liberally than they do compliments.
> 
> We really enjoyed the food on our last visit:  we definitely don't find that the quality or selection has declined (in fact, in some ways, we've found it to get somewhat better).  I am saddened by the discontinuance of the souvenir photo (it was a nice touch, especially when it was the one chance to grab a nice picture before you got sopping wet) and by the removal of photographers throughout the park (on our first visits starting back in 2012, you would find them in the aviary, the Wind Away River, and even in the Freshwater Oasis).....but that's really the only area that I can really say has suffered.   The park is consistently immaculate, the staff are friendly and helpful, the food is good, and the overall experience is just as wonderful as ever.


Thanks for sharing your thoughts! Glad to hear you still think the overall experience is as good as ever. I hope to get back there one day but there’s always so much to do on my Orlando trips and not enough time (or money!)


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I got an excellent one from Ebay, by rand new, for about $7 shipped. Excellent quality.



That's a great deal! I was going to check Amazon- but good to know about Ebay deals!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Joanna71985 said:


> I wish the park PhotoKeys worked at DC (the photos are a bit on the pricey side)



I agree, especially for solo guests or couples.  If you have a whole family (mom, dad, a couple of kids, and maybe even grandparents or extended family) and get ALL those people on one photo package, then its a very fair deal.  For just one or two people, though, photo prices do feel a bit steep at times.  Honestly, if we hadn't got such a huge discount on the admission, we likely would have passed on the professional photos....but we justified the splurge with the fact that we only paid $99 each for the day.  SeaWorld Math .


Penguinempress said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts! Glad to hear you still think the overall experience is as good as ever. I hope to get back there one day but *there’s always so much to do on my Orlando trips and not enough time (or money!)*



I know that feeling well!! 



pattyw said:


> That's a great deal! I was going to check Amazon- but good to know about Ebay deals!!



Definitely check Amazon as well.  Between the two you are almost guaranteed to find what you need at a crazy good price!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Wednesday, October 31st:  Discovery Cove, continued*






Once we were done with our dolphin swim, the balance of the day could be spent exactly how we chose.   We never, ever have a "plan" for Discovery Cove ... we just enjoy the relaxing atmosphere and try to enjoy all the aspects of the park at some point during the day.

Unlike most guests, we tend to spend the LEAST amount of time in the Grand Reef:  not because we don't enjoy it, but more because we enjoy the other attractions in the park _*more.*_ 






We're warm water lovers, and the water in the reef can be noticeably more chilly than the Freshwater Oasis and Wind-Away River......so that makes it less appealing on the whole.  But we always do try to spend at least a small portion of time swimming with the tropical fish and huge rays that call the Grand Reef home.  It really is an experience that everyone should have at least once!






Full disclosure:  we also don't tend to carry our phones with us around the park all day, so we don't truly document everything we did...which means its always a challenge to detail our Discovery Cove activities accurately in a trip report.  We had the awesome opportunity to meet up with @Joanna71985 at Discovery Cove as she was also able to take advantage of that incredible $99 pass member rate on the same day we were there.....but in the 3? maybe 4? times we crossed paths, I didn't have my phone with me any of those times .  So we have no photos to prove it, but we did enjoy another Dismeet on this particular day.  Next time, Joanna!!    Hopefully we will perhaps have a chance to say hello somewhere (for drinks at the Coke Store at DS, maybe? ) in May .

So.....some snapshots of how we spent the balance of the day......

As we moved around the park, at one point we had the chance to meet one of Discovery Cove's animal ambassadors:  an adorable Kookaburra who was surprisingly comfortable with humans:






He was 7 years old and quite a little social butterfly.  At times we thought he was as intrigued with US as we were with HIM .






We spent gobs and gobs of time in the ultra-warm waters of the Wind-Away River.






In the hottest part of the afternoon, the caves at the river entrance were a cool escape from the bright Florida sunshine.   We never rush through this area......it's got such a neat vibe, and offers a strikingly different atmosphere than the lush, green areas in the balance of the park.











Cave selfie! 






The Wind-Away River cuts a path right through the free-flying aviary, and two pounding waterfalls provide natural barriers for the birds.  Beware your sunglasses, though!!  The water packs a punch:  this is not a gentle cascade, and it always catches a number of first-time guests off guard.  It's definitely enough to knock your glasses off your face, and take your breath away if you're not expecting it.






Once you've made your way under the waterfall, however, a wonderful assortment of feathered friends awaits.  






Some are even comfortable enough for you to get right up close and snap a photo or two.






Along the route of the river, we've found a few favorite spots where we always like to swim to the side and just savor the moment. 






It's sitting there, in the beautiful surroundings and the warm sunshine, that we can feel a peacefulness that is tough to match anywhere else .   It's one of those moments that you just wish you could stop time.

We encountered a healthy flock of these white birds at the end of the lazy river, all lounging in the trees and quite unbothered by the steady stream of park guests who floated by.  These were not birds from the aviary, but rather those whom we assume are native to Florida.  Likely nuisances to southern folks but novel for us northerners.  Maybe like a southern version of a seagull? 






As we splashed and sunned and soaked our pasty white bodies, we remarked at how fortunate we were to have such AMAZING weather.  There was literally not a cloud in the sky.






Every so often, we took a break for a snack and siesta.....sometimes on a lounger, sometimes on a hammock.  It's a tough life .






*The balance of our DC day is next.*


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Love your DC day. We have been twice but honestly I can't remember the Wind Away River. However I'm not a great swimmer so maybe bypassed that? When I went in the Grand Reef the lifeguard offered to swim back with me! The big drop terrified me. My DH and DD just thought it was funny!


----------



## Joanna71985

It was nice bumping into you throughout the day at DC! Hopefully I'll get to see you again in May


----------



## Callie

The dolphin swim looks like so much fun! I would worry about going into the area with the birds. I have a phobia of them pooping on me!


----------



## I-4Bound

The white birds in the tree are ibises. I can't get over how big the Kookaburra was! Discovery Cove is definitely on my to do list for an upcoming trip. I just renewed our Universal Annual Passes though, so it will have to wait.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Discovery Cove is on the list for our next family trip.  We've promised Madeline.  

We are home from Florida.  The weather wasn't fantastic but better than at home I suppose.  We did manage a lot of fun though.  We all fell in LOVE with Volcano Bay.  So much to do for those that aren't huge slide fans.  If you love Roa's Rapids at Aquatica you will also LOVE the fast river at Volcano Bay.  It has special effects, waves and such.  The wave pool is also very relaxing with gently waves instead of giant tidals.  We aren't cabana people but decided that it's the one park that we could definitely spend the entire day at so a cabana is on the table for next time!

Also, Duncan has seemed to conquer his fear of some rides.  He now loves 7Dwarves, Big Thunder and several others.  Still didn't go on the huge coasters but I'm so proud that he tried some new things and like them!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Love your DC day. We have been twice but honestly I can't remember the Wind Away River. However I'm not a great swimmer so maybe bypassed that? When I went in the Grand Reef the lifeguard offered to swim back with me! The big drop terrified me. My DH and DD just thought it was funny!



The Wind Away River is easily our favorite attraction in the park....so relaxing, and such beautiful scenery.  I could happily stay there all day and feel like I didn't miss a thing!

I will freely admit that the sensation of the fish and rays touching my bare legs in the Grand Reef unnerves me just a tad.  That, combined with the cold water, are the reasons we don't spend gobs of time there.....despite how awesome it is.  It always seems so busy in the reef as well.....its definitely a guest favorite.  I guess I never really took much notice of the big drop, but we are fairly confident swimmers (we generally spend several nights a week in our rec center pool, and were regular swimmers at our local Y when we lived in Canada).....but I can appreciate how a distinct change in water depth can definitely be unsettling!!  How sweet of the lifeguard to offer to accompany you back to shore .



Joanna71985 said:


> It was nice bumping into you throughout the day at DC! Hopefully I'll get to see you again in May



When we get closer to our travel dates, I'll be sure to let you know our schedule so hopefully we can set up a time to say hello .



Callie said:


> The dolphin swim looks like so much fun! I would worry about going into the area with the birds. I have a phobia of them pooping on me!



That's definitely a risk .  I guess the good thing is you're just seconds from the water if you do happen to get butt bombed! 



I-4Bound said:


> The white birds in the tree are ibises. I can't get over how big the Kookaburra was! Discovery Cove is definitely on my to do list for an upcoming trip. I just renewed our Universal Annual Passes though, so it will have to wait.



Are ibises common in the south?  Considered a nuisance bird?

The kookaburra was definitely a sizable fellow .  I bet he eats well at DC!!

Now that we've committed to Universal for the next 12+ months, it will be a while before we get back to Discovery Cove as well .   Have you guys never been there yet??  Or just not in some time?



chicagoshannon said:


> Discovery Cove is on the list for our next family trip.  We've promised Madeline.
> 
> We are home from Florida.  The weather wasn't fantastic but better than at home I suppose.  We did manage a lot of fun though.  We all fell in LOVE with Volcano Bay.  So much to do for those that aren't huge slide fans.  If you love Roa's Rapids at Aquatica you will also LOVE the fast river at Volcano Bay.  It has special effects, waves and such.  The wave pool is also very relaxing with gently waves instead of giant tidals.  We aren't cabana people but decided that it's the one park that we could definitely spend the entire day at so a cabana is on the table for next time!
> 
> Also, Duncan has seemed to conquer his fear of some rides.  He now loves 7Dwarves, Big Thunder and several others.  Still didn't go on the huge coasters but I'm so proud that he tried some new things and like them!



You guys will LOVE DC .  Will Duncan swim with the dolphins or will that be outside of his comfort zone?

I loved seeing your Facebook posts and scrolling through all your pictures.  It looks like you all had an AMAZING trip!  I am super proud of Duncan as well.....I can appreciate his apprehension and how big of a step that was for him.  He is going to be my inspiration when we're there in May .  I'll just tell myself if Duncan can muster the courage, so can I.  [My goal, if I can manage it, is to try the Mummy and Jurassic Park this trip......if I can summon the bravery]

We have been to Volcano Bay (back in October 2017, not long after it opened) but Steve wasn't wowed.  We weren't super enthralled with the tapu tapu system or having to take a shuttle bus, but I will admit the park was lovely, lush and colorful. We had a cabana for that visit and did love that upgrade (though the price was MUCH higher than we were accustomed to paying at Aquatica).  I actually asked Steve if he wanted to sit aside a day for that on our May trip and he said he'd rather go to Typhoon Lagoon .    So far we don't have a waterpark day specifically designated but perhaps once the winter weather subsides here he might change his mind and get inspired .


----------



## chicagoshannon

I'm guessing part of why we loved that park was because there were only  about 30 people there that day.  Didn't have to use the Tapu for rides at all.  We just walked right up.  We did NOT like that there were no maps there at all.  We had no idea where we were going and had to go hunt down a paper map which is not ideal for a water park.  We also did not enjoy having to take a bus.  We were the only people on the bus heading there and there was another bus sitting behind ours and they still made us wait at least 10 minutes to take off.  It was odd.

Duncan has not gone on the Mummy yet and didn't try Jurassic because it was too cold.  Hopefully he'll go on that one in the fall.

Did I mention Eric and I are taking a couple trip in May?  We're springing for the Royal Pacific Hotel to get the express pass.  We're looking forward to it!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm guessing part of why we loved that park was because there were only  about 30 people there that day.  Didn't have to use the Tapu for rides at all.  We just walked right up.  We did NOT like that there were no maps there at all.  We had no idea where we were going and had to go hunt down a paper map which is not ideal for a water park.  We also did not enjoy having to take a bus.  We were the only people on the bus heading there and there was another bus sitting behind ours and they still made us wait at least 10 minutes to take off.  It was odd.
> 
> Duncan has not gone on the Mummy yet and didn't try Jurassic because it was too cold.  Hopefully he'll go on that one in the fall.
> 
> Did I mention Eric and I are taking a couple trip in May?  We're springing for the Royal Pacific Hotel to get the express pass.  We're looking forward to it!



Yay for a couples trip!!! Will this be your first since the kids were born??

Any chance your May dates cross over any of ours?  (May 4th thru 11th?)


----------



## chicagoshannon

Unfortunately no.  Madeline has a ballet recital on Mother's day so we can't go til after that.  We'll just miss  you May 15-21.


----------



## I-4Bound

We have plenty of ibises where I live, and they aren't a nuisance at all. They might be at Discovery Cove, though, if they aren't full time residents! 

We have never done Discovery Cove. My daughter really wants to go but doesn't want to swim with dolphins...go figure!


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Now that we've committed to Universal for the next 12+ months, it will be a while before we get back to Discovery Cove as well



Yay for Universal!!  And you never know about DC! Hey they may come up with another offer that can't be passed up this year, too!!


----------



## tgropp

Gina, we are going to Orlando for a quick four day trip due to some free airfare. Other than Sweet Tomatoes which my wife loves, what would you recommend for some good moderately priced restaurant? We are staying at Disney using DVC points but not going to Disney so lots of free time. We still have some Universal tickets and Disney water park tickets so that’s all we will be doing


----------



## PrincessP

What a fantastically magical dose of Disney you had with Boma, Trails End, and Sleepy Hollow!  I would love be to try all of those things one day.  How early do they start Sleepy Hollow in the “Halloween season”?  I actually have a solo trip scheduled for Labor Day week, but I think I will save Sleepy Hollow for when my DH can join me.  Sounds more enjoyable to share the experience.

We also looooove Discovery Cove.  We did the dolphin swim in Sept 2014 and celebrated my daughter’s 9th birthday there.  She got to pull the birthday buoy from our dolphin’s mouth.  Great memory!  I was glad they did the complimentary photo that trip b/c we received a great family snapshot my daughter still has framed in her room on her nightstand. We returned for a resort only day in May 2016.  Even though my heart belongs to Disney, our vacation days at DC are my absolute favorites.  The limited number of people allowed in each day and the tropical setting with so many animals to enjoy makes it such a serene and peaceful day. I am sooooo glad you got to add that in for this trip.  And I am with you.....we like the Grand Reef, but the warm waters of the oasis and wind-a-way river are our favorites so we spend most of our time there.

Thanks again for sharing so many details and wonderful photos!


----------



## Monykalyn

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> And honestly.....the memories were worth it. Priceless!


 Yes they are!! Great pics too!!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> At times we thought he was as intrigued with US as we were with HIM .


  I don't doubt it! I never thought birds particularly smart or clever until we had our small backyard flock of chickens...now I want a translator device like Dug had on UP! for the hens...



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> There was literally not a cloud in the sky.


'That is definitely a marketing type photo-so absolutely perfect!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> sometimes on a hammock. It's a tough life .


 Oooh that makes me want to go to DC soooo bad! 



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Universal for the next 12+ month


 YAY!!! Renewing at least mine and middle DD's passes as we are definitely doing HHN again this year!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> My goal, if I can manage it, is to try the Mummy and Jurassic Park this trip......if I can summon the braver


Mummy is fun, short more typical "roller coaster" type experience. And JP was fun-really just the one bigger drop and definitely not worse than Splash Mtn.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> (May 4th thru 11th?)


How is it may manage to miss you again???? DD applied for another summer alumni program but it starts May 21. 


pattyw said:


> Hey they may come up with another offer that can't be passed up this year, too!


 I hope that I am not too selfish in hoping that the new HP coaster at Uni and SW:GE makes this happen! AND that I can convince DH on another Christmas Florida trip...


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> DD applied for another summer alumni program but it starts May 21.



We're in Orlando for Memorial weekend!! 5/23-5/28! 



Monykalyn said:


> I hope that I am not too selfish in hoping that the new HP coaster at Uni and SW:GE makes this happen! AND that I can convince DH on another Christmas Florida trip...



Not selfish at all!! Just think of all the money you're saving with annual passes and discounts! Gina- you've taught us well!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

chicagoshannon said:


> Unfortunately no.  Madeline has a ballet recital on Mother's day so we can't go til after that.  We'll just miss  you May 15-21.



Well drat! 



I-4Bound said:


> We have plenty of ibises where I live, and they aren't a nuisance at all. They might be at Discovery Cove, though, if they aren't full time residents!
> 
> We have never done Discovery Cove. My daughter really wants to go but doesn't want to swim with dolphins...go figure!



If she doesn't want to do the dolphin swim, then the rates drop dramatically.  That definitely will make it easier to work into the budget on a future trip  (unless the rest of y'all want to do the dolphin swim....not everyone in your party has to partake in that particular activity).

I am surprised she's not inclined to spend time with the dolphins, though!   I wasn't expecting that!



pattyw said:


> Yay for Universal!!  And you never know about DC! Hey they may come up with another offer that can't be passed up this year, too!!



We plan to make October a big HHN year (one night with an RIP tour with our admission ticket that's included with our Premier AP's, and then two other nights "freestyle" with the BOGO tickets that they are offering until June 5th and the Scareactor Dining) so I'm guessing it won't be in the budget for 2019.  But then again, if my lottery win comes through as I'm hoping, I could possibly make adjustments to the plans  .



tgropp said:


> Gina, we are going to Orlando for a quick four day trip due to some free airfare. Other than Sweet Tomatoes which my wife loves, what would you recommend for some good moderately priced restaurant? We are staying at Disney using DVC points but not going to Disney so lots of free time. We still have some Universal tickets and Disney water park tickets so that’s all we will be doing



So sorry its taken me so long to get back to you!  I've been off the boards for a couple of weeks.

Some places that we love (that won't break the bank).......

Millers Ale House
Smokey Bones
Hash House A Go Go (sign up for their email club and get a buy one, get one free dinner)
Some chains (if you don't have them near your home):  Olive Garden, Chili's, Steak 'n Shake, Longhorns Steakhouse, Cracker Barrel
Kobe's 

When is your trip?  Yay for free airfare!! 



PrincessP said:


> What a fantastically magical dose of Disney you had with Boma, Trails End, and Sleepy Hollow!  I would love be to try all of those things one day.  How early do they start Sleepy Hollow in the “Halloween season”?  I actually have a solo trip scheduled for Labor Day week, but I think I will save Sleepy Hollow for when my DH can join me.  Sounds more enjoyable to share the experience.
> 
> We also looooove Discovery Cove.  We did the dolphin swim in Sept 2014 and celebrated my daughter’s 9th birthday there.  She got to pull the birthday buoy from our dolphin’s mouth.  Great memory!  I was glad they did the complimentary photo that trip b/c we received a great family snapshot my daughter still has framed in her room on her nightstand. We returned for a resort only day in May 2016.  Even though my heart belongs to Disney, our vacation days at DC are my absolute favorites.  The limited number of people allowed in each day and the tropical setting with so many animals to enjoy makes it such a serene and peaceful day. I am sooooo glad you got to add that in for this trip.  And I am with you.....we like the Grand Reef, but the warm waters of the oasis and wind-a-way river are our favorites so we spend most of our time there.
> 
> Thanks again for sharing so many details and wonderful photos!



If my memory serves me correctly, the Sleepy Hollow event was offered from late September through to Halloween.  Not as early as MNSSHP, that I know for sure.   I'm almost certain it was well after Labor Day......only because I remember waiting and waiting and waiting for guests from the first few nights to be able to post their experiences here on the Dis!

I'm so sorry I've been so incredibly lax on getting more updates posted lately.  I promise I'll make it through this trip report eventually!!



Monykalyn said:


> Yes they are!! Great pics too!!
> 
> I don't doubt it! I never thought birds particularly smart or clever until we had our small backyard flock of chickens...now I want a translator device like Dug had on UP! for the hens...
> 
> 'That is definitely a marketing type photo-so absolutely perfect!
> 
> Oooh that makes me want to go to DC soooo bad!
> 
> YAY!!! Renewing at least mine and middle DD's passes as we are definitely doing HHN again this year!
> 
> Mummy is fun, short more typical "roller coaster" type experience. And JP was fun-really just the one bigger drop and definitely not worse than Splash Mtn.
> 
> How is it may manage to miss you again???? DD applied for another summer alumni program but it starts May 21.
> I hope that I am not too selfish in hoping that the new HP coaster at Uni and SW:GE makes this happen! AND that I can convince DH on another Christmas Florida trip...



I can't believe we are going to miss each other again by yet another scant couple of weeks!!!  Our timing SUCKS!  

Have you guys never done DC yet?  Not ever?



pattyw said:


> We're in Orlando for Memorial weekend!! 5/23-5/28!
> 
> Not selfish at all!! Just think of all the money you're saving with annual passes and discounts! Gina- you've taught us well!



Taught you well?  Or aided in the corruption of the innocent?  

Patty, I am not exaggerating when I say you and Joe are living my dream life!!  So happy you guys are getting so many opportunities to spend time in the place you love!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Wednesday, October 31st:  Discovery Cove, the conclusion*






Throughout the day, we popped into the Laguna Grill whenever we felt peckish.  Breakfast runs from park open to 10:30, then lunch is offered from around 11 am to late afternoon.  We tend not to eat huge amounts at any given time, preferring to snack on smaller portions more frequently.











There are tons of choices, and the Grill staff are happy to mix things up upon request.  You're welcome to ask for french fries with your jerk chicken instead of rice, or have a bun-less hamburger or extra saucy pasta. 











There are tons of healthy options in addition to more standard theme park fare, so its just as easy to enjoy a salad and wrap as it is a hot dog and fries.





I do really like the way the staff prepare your plate for you versus a serve-yourself buffet.  It just feels SO much cleaner than 3000 people grabbing onto the serving spoon and helping themselves.

In addition to the great main courses from which you can choose, there are some pretty tasty sweet options as well:











One of my favorite indulgences at DC, however, are the warm chocolate chip cookies that are offered at the snack huts throughout the park in the afternoon.  I'm salivating just thinking about them!!!  






They are served warm but not hot, just heated enough to make all those chocolate chips nice and ooey gooey and the cookies super soft.  






We would each pick up a carton of milk from the Laguna Grill and a package of cookies from the snack hut, then meander over to the Freshwater Oasis to enjoy our snack while sitting in the warm water on the sunken loungers.






I think the only way you can make paradise even more amazing is to add warm chocolate chip cookies .

Once we finished up our sweet treat, we would take a swim around the Freshwater Oasis to enjoy all that section of the park has to offer.











The center island in the Freshwater Oasis is the home to a family of marmoset monkeys.  






They are pretty tiny little creatures but they are big on cuteness!!  Sometimes it takes a few minutes to locate where they're hanging out, but it's oh-so-worth-it!






At one point in the day, on of our tours past the island, one of the animal care staff who just happened to be there tending to the monkeys offered to take my phone and grab a few close up shots for me.  OMG, they came out so great!!











And if the cuteness factor of those marmosets wasn't enough, the Asian otters who also call the Freshwater Oasis home were also tipping the adorable scale on that particular day.  We spent gobs of time watching them play, sleep and fritter around......they remind me so much of little kittens!











It's always a toss up as to which we enjoy more:  the Wind Away River, or the Freshwater Oasis .  It's like deciding which of your children is your favorite!!






As always, we ended up staying all the way through until the park closed.....the day always passes quickly at DC.  We picked up our photos from the photo kiosk, changed out of our wetsuits and back into our street clothes, and shuffled our waterlogged bodies back down that lush walkway right around 5:30 pm.






Once again, it had been another picture-perfect, amazing day at Discovery Cove .   We were so blessed!

Back at the resort, we had planned on partaking in the Halloween parties hosted at the Vistana (one family-friendly version earlier in the evening and an adult-centered event later in the night), but the sunshine and waterplay had left us tired and ready for a relaxing night in the villa.  We enjoyed a few drinks and hit the sack early......which was a good thing, really, since we had another big day planned for tomorrow.  It was a second SeaWorld day...and we couldn't wait for round 2!






*SeaWorld is next!*


----------



## Joanna71985

Gah, the marmoset pictures are so cute!! I also loved watching the otters...even when they decided to put on a PG13 show


----------



## PrincessP

The DC desserts are making me hungry.  Yum!

I love the marmosets.  We like to swim by to hang out and watch them as well.  The animal caretaker got some fantastic photos for you!  What a gift! Sooo cute.

Love your SeaWorld witch and monster shirts. Steve is such a great sport.  My hubby would do the same.  My teens don’t want to do the matchy-matchy anymore, though.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

DC is such a lovely day, and you certainly got perfect weather. Those chocolate chip cookies look delicious


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Taught you well? Or aided in the corruption of the innocent?
> 
> Patty, I am not exaggerating when I say you and Joe are living my dream life!! So happy you guys are getting so many opportunities to spend time in the place you love!



 We're far from innocent when it comes to vacation planning! You've just taught us to do it more economically!

We're so happy to be able to travel often! It's so hard to be away from Kyle! But the bonus of his attending school in Florida is that we get to visit him AND a wonderful warm place!  



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I think the only way you can make paradise even more amazing is to add warm chocolate chip cookies .



Now that's a quote to live by!

Your spring trip will be here before you know it!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Joanna71985 said:


> Gah, the marmoset pictures are so cute!! I also loved watching the otters...even when they decided to put on a PG13 show



OMG....awkward!!! 



PrincessP said:


> The DC desserts are making me hungry.  Yum!
> 
> I love the marmosets.  We like to swim by to hang out and watch them as well.  The animal caretaker got some fantastic photos for you!  What a gift! Sooo cute.
> 
> Love your SeaWorld witch and monster shirts. Steve is such a great sport.  My hubby would do the same.  My teens don’t want to do the matchy-matchy anymore, though.



Steve is an AMAZING sport when it comes to our vacation wardrobe .  We've got a few really fun ones for this May....we actually just worked with an Etsy crafter for the most AWESOME t's for the day we have our Despicable Me breakfast at the Royal Pacific.   They are so fun!!  



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> DC is such a lovely day, and you certainly got perfect weather. Those chocolate chip cookies look delicious



Oh, how I wish carrots tasted as good as those cookies!!  If that were the case, I might actually be thin  .



pattyw said:


> We're far from innocent when it comes to vacation planning! You've just taught us to do it more economically!
> 
> We're so happy to be able to travel often! It's so hard to be away from Kyle! But the bonus of his attending school in Florida is that we get to visit him AND a wonderful warm place!
> 
> Now that's a quote to live by!
> 
> Your spring trip will be here before you know it!



Yes, it's coming up fairly quickly!!  We have a lots of stuff going on in the coming weeks.....Jake visits us here in MI next weekend (for the Raptors vs. Pistons game at Little Caesars Arena in Detroit), we have a mini-getaway in Toronto at the end of March with him for the Blue Jay's opening day, we are in the midst of some more upgrades to the house (the contractors have been working here all day today.....its such a mess  but progress is being made!) and as soon as the weather changes, we'll be starting all the annual spring clean up projects that we have been planning over the course of the winter.  I have a feeling that May will roll around before we know it.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Thursday, November 1st:  SeaWorld, day 2





*
We arrived at SeaWorld in time for park opening.  We knew as soon as we pulled into the parking lot that we were in for a MUCH quieter day than we experienced on the weekend:  the lot was crazy empty and there were almost no lines to enter.  With it being a weekday in the off-season (meaning the locals were at work or in school) and the Spooktacular event having concluded, it was certain to be far less crowded.  We were super excited to enjoy the park without crowds or lines.

We stopped for Photokey pictures after breezing through security and ticketing.  Love the Photokey AP!






Once inside the park, we stopped at Guest Services and purchased tickets to the Walrus Up Close tour for later that afternoon.  The tour was the November Passmember special offer, so this was the first day for the 30% off incentive.....at the deeply discounted price, we couldn't pass it up.  The team member who assisted us had a bit of a hard time figuring out how to apply the discount (their computer system hadn't been updated to reflect the offer) but eventually he figured out a work-around with some assistance and we had passes in hand in short order .

It turned out that the brief delay in obtaining our tour tickets worked out in our favor, because as we were waiting at Guest Services, one of the SeaWorld characters appeared for a meet-and-greet at the giant SeaWorld sign .   We managed to get photos with this very friendly shark with absolutely zero wait at all.






This day was starting out pretty darn fabulously.

While we had the all-day dining plan again this visit, neither one of us were really feeling like eating just yet.  We decided to skip breakfast and grab an early lunch once hunger finally set in.  For now, we opted for a ride on the SkyTower instead.











While the SkyTower is an extra charge for day guests, admission is free for pass members.....another nice little perk of having annual passes.  






I'm also pretty sure that's a bit of an increase since our May visit.  I'm certain it's gone from $2 per person to $5 .






It was another glorious day:  deliciously warm (but not hot), a light breeze, some clouds in the sky but the sunshine was there too.  Once again, we had appeared to hit the weather jackpot .  We are always so grateful when Mother Nature smiles on our vacations.






It was a marvelously peaceful twirl through the sky.  We had the entire pod to ourselves, save for one other couple.  It was a wonderful way to kick off our day in the park.  And those views!  





















You can actually see how empty the park lot was from the top of this photo:






What a difference a few days makes!

The Waterfront is one of my favorite places in the park, so after we disembarked the SkyTower, we strolled around a bit and just soaked in the peaceful atmosphere and colorful sights.  It's really, really hard not to be happy here .
















Since we hadn't taken time to visit Antarctica: Empire of the Penguin on our other SeaWorld day, we opted to head there next:  if any attraction was going to have a line by later in the day, it was quite likely to be this one .  Popular with adults and children alike, it's family-friendly appeal always makes it a popular place.  

Our timing turned out to be absolutely impeccable, because as we meandered along the walkway toward that section of the park, we encountered one of my favorite impromptu SeaWorld sights:






THE FLAMINGO PARADE! 






They just strolled down the paved walkway like a cluster of runway models.  There is something about flamingos that just oozes poise and class.....I think it's their amazing posture.  Aside from the flamingos and their animal care ambassadors, we were literally some of the only other people in sight, which almost made it feel like this amazing little display was done just for us.  Of course it wasn't, but how special to be right in the middle of that wonderful event!

We literally stood and watched them until they were completely out of sight.






Arriving at Antarctica, we were definitely in high spirits.






I am always impressed by this area of the park.  SeaWorld did a GREAT job bringing frosty Antarctica to Florida.






It's always nice on no-crowd days to get these kind of photos.  On busy days, you're hard pressed to not have some other guest standing against this showpiece.






Posted waits were 5 minutes, but we were ushered inside almost immediately.  We watched the pre-ride video, then we were on our way into the ride queue.....having never found any benefit to the "wild" version (the spinning does nothing to enhance the experience ), we opted, as always, for the Mild side.






I know there are tons of critics who have nothing positive to say about this attraction, but on the whole, we enjoy it quite a lot.  It's not revolutionary but its fun:  and that's enough for us .











Of course, they always leave the best for last:  my favorite part is the Big Reveal, when the ride vehicle turns 180 degrees and the doors open up to the most wonderful sight of all:








It's crazy cold in this exhibit so we can never spend as much time there as we'd like to.  Those penguins are so entertaining to watch.  Whether they're doing their adorable little waddle across the rocks and snow or speeding like mini torpedos through the water, they just give your heart a big ol' squeeze.  











When we couldn't stand the frosty air any longer, we moved out to the underwater viewing area where the temperature is a bit more civil.











Getting photos of them swimming that aren't blurry in that low light is almost an impossibility.   They may have stout little bodies, but man....those little suckers can MOVE! 











*More to come!*


----------



## I-4Bound

We got to see the flamingo parade years ago when my hubby and I visited Sea World for the first time. It was a fun memory!


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> THE FLAMINGO PARADE!



That is amazing!! Would love to see it sometime! Is there a set time for it? 



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> It's crazy cold in this exhibit so we can never spend as much time there as we'd like to.



 even for us Northerners!!

So glad we have annual passes this year so we can visit often!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I-4Bound said:


> We got to see the flamingo parade years ago when my hubby and I visited Sea World for the first time. It was a fun memory!



This was our second time getting lucky in being in the right place at the right time.  I love those little unexpected surprises!



pattyw said:


> That is amazing!! Would love to see it sometime! Is there a set time for it?
> 
> even for us Northerners!!
> 
> So glad we have annual passes this year so we can visit often!



I'm not sure if it's a scheduled event (or even a daily one ).  @chiamarie might be able to answer that question.   We've been visiting SeaWorld quite regularly since 2012 and we've only been fortunate enough to catch it twice....in two totally different locations within the park.


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> OMG....awkward!!!



Oh it was! I had to go back and double-check all of the photos (plus the commentary from others was quite amusing)


----------



## chiamarie

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> This was our second time getting lucky in being in the right place at the right time.  I love those little unexpected surprises!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it's a scheduled event (or even a daily one ).  @chiamarie might be able to answer that question.   We've been visiting SeaWorld quite regularly since 2012 and we've only been fortunate enough to catch it twice....in two totally different locations within the park.



As far as times for Flamingo Parades.... .  Usually first thing in the morning and they enter/exit near at the Rescue Gate near dolphin cove.   No idea if there's a specific path they take, but it's usually, definitely done before 11am (no matter what time the park opened...9 or 10) it's usually first thing in the morning.


----------



## Callie

I'd like to go to Discover Cove just for the food after that review!

The penguins are always so cute as well.


----------



## goofballs

I appreciate all of the details throughout your trip report. I have a few (or a lot of) of questions:

1st a wetsuit question:  did you and Steve wear the same bathing suits at DC under your wetsuits as at Aquatica?

I’m just trying to imagine if it will be comfortable for my husband/boys tucking their 9” board shorts into the wetsuit.

And my ‘regular’ suit is separates with a skort.  I guess I will pick up a different bottom piece.

2nd a snorkeling question:  Do you know if the snorkels are the basic open-tubes?  We have only used the ones with one-way valves so I am wondering if we should bring our own?

3rd question on eyeware:  are you allowed to wear glasses for the dolphin swim?  Youngest son does not have the option of contacts and I would like him to be able to see during the experience!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Joanna71985 said:


> Oh it was! I had to go back and double-check all of the photos (plus the commentary from others was quite amusing)



Hilarious!! 

Those rascally little otters were just trying to make your visit "unforgettable" .



chiamarie said:


> As far as times for Flamingo Parades.... .  Usually first thing in the morning and they enter/exit near at the Rescue Gate near dolphin cove.   No idea if there's a specific path they take, but it's usually, definitely done before 11am (no matter what time the park opened...9 or 10) it's usually first thing in the morning.



Thank you!  For questions like these, I always prefer to ask the expert .



goofballs said:


> I appreciate all of the details throughout your trip report. I have a few (or a lot of) of questions:
> 
> 1st a wetsuit question:  did you and Steve wear the same bathing suits at DC under your wetsuits as at Aquatica?
> 
> I’m just trying to imagine if it will be comfortable for my husband/boys tucking their 9” board shorts into the wetsuit.
> 
> And my ‘regular’ suit is separates with a skort.  I guess I will pick up a different bottom piece.
> 
> ***I wore a one-piece rather than my tankini.  I prefer having as snug a suit as possible under the wet suit, rather than a tankini where the two pieces can separate (which would drive me bonkers ).  Steve wore the same or similar suit under his wet suit as he did at Aquatica.*
> 
> 2nd a snorkeling question:  Do you know if the snorkels are the basic open-tubes?  We have only used the ones with one-way valves so I am wondering if we should bring our own?
> 
> ***Hmmm, we don't tend to use the snorkels, so I'm not sure.  @pattyw , would you happen to know?*
> 
> 3rd question on eyeware:  are you allowed to wear glasses for the dolphin swim?  Youngest son does not have the option of contacts and I would like him to be able to see during the experience!
> 
> ***Both prescription glasses and sunglasses are permitted during the dolphin swim , as long as you keep them on your face (i.e, you can't have them up on the top of your head).  *



See my responses above, in red.  If there's anything else you are wondering about, don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## pattyw

2nd a snorkeling question: Do you know if the snorkels are the basic open-tubes? We have only used the ones with one-way valves so I am wondering if we should bring our own?

***Hmmm, we don't tend to use the snorkels, so I'm not sure. @pattyw , would you happen to know?
*
Joe and I aren't snorkelers, either. I would ask if they allow you to bring your own, though. They may be strict on what they allow in the pools.


----------



## DontRushMe

Just jumping in to add a bit of information.  Yes the snorkels are open ones.  But they do allow you to bring in your own if you have them, we saw a whole family with full face snorkels and boy did they look a lot easier to use. They said they purchased them at Walmart for $20 the day before.
I wear glasses and tried last time to wear my glasses inside my mask to see and it was a big fail.  This time we were sure to get there early to get one the limited prescription masks they have available and it was amazing!  So if you have the chance to get there early, try that.  I know they only have a few so if they are gone try back later in the afternoon and maybe someone will have retuned theirs.  We were to sure to return them once we were done so someone else could have a turn, but don't know if that's the case with everyone.


----------



## starrzone

Hi Gina-

First of all I have to say that I absolutely love reading your TRs. These long Canadian winters (I live on the East Coast- the "real" East Coast, past Montreal! ) can really do a number on a person, and your trip reports give me hope that there are places where snow does *not* exist!

Second of all, I'm so glad that your reports are so detailed. I do have a question about *getting* to Orlando; you mentioned that your hubby is a bigger/taller guy. Direct flights aside...would you say that Southwest or Frontier met his needs better? We will probably be flying out of Portland, ME, and Southwest and Frontier seem to have the best fares. I just don't want my poor hubby (he's just about at 6'4", and by the look of him, about the same build as Steve) to be uncomfortable for 5-6 hours.  Another option is Allegiant out of Bangor, ME, but they fly into Sanford. Our trip is still very much in the planning stages, but I like to be prepared!


----------



## goofballs

I was surprised how spacious Allegiant seats are. But I still would choose SWA over the other 2 just because if something goes wrong on SWA you have a prayer of getting rebooked in a reasonable amount of time (even on another airline if it is due to SWA control). The other 2 younare at the mercy of their equipment and schedule.

(I only booked Allegiant on the first leg of my trip, and SWA home. That way if I don’t get there, I can cancel my return and still have the credit on SWA for later use).


----------



## Joanna71985

I brought my own mask/snorkel, and it was fine (which was good, as I use a prescription mask)


----------



## Callie

I second your suggestion for steak n shake. It's super cheap and very good. Right now they have a 4 for $4. You can get a triple burger, double cheeseburger, or chicken tenders with fries, plus another side like chili, and a chocolate chip cookie!


----------



## pattyw

Callie said:


> I second your suggestion for steak n shake. It's super cheap and very good. Right now they have a 4 for $4. You can get a triple burger, double cheeseburger, or chicken tenders with fries, plus another side like chili, and a chocolate chip cookie!



Love Steak & Shake! I just purchased a special deal on Amazon- $50 Gift card for $40!! That'll keep us fed for a while!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

the flamingo parade.  Loving the pictures of warmth and NO SNOW where the weather is NOT - 40     We have only had 2 days so far in February where we haven't it go below - 10...and that's during the day!!!!  Today it's actually -4 C  and I feel like I should break out the shorts and flip flops.  We are going back down to -20's again tomorrow and over the weekend again.  Oh well.  Winter will end one day.  

Discovery cove...all I can say is wow, wow wow.  Some day we will get there.


----------



## Penguinempress

My husband and I were lucky enough to see the flamingo parade the last time we were at Sea World - I loved it! Someone told us if you crouched down, the flamingos would come over and 'groom' you - and they did! So amazing!


----------



## bobbie68

Hi Gina I am back and catching up! I am enjoying this and getting so excited for our trip. I would love to see the flamingo parade, it looks awesome!! Trying to decide whether to do a tour or not. I am looking at the animal ambassador tour it looks good and is a little shorter and  cheaper. I think Liv would love that it is rescued animals. I can't wait to read more of the trip!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Hi everyone, just dropping in for a short update.  My apologies for being away from the report for so long...we've had a ton of things going on that have kept me otherwise occupied for the last two weeks.  I had planned to get back at the report this weekend, but sadly we have had a death in the family today (Steve's father), so we are headed back to Canada for at least the next several days.

I promise to finish this at some point.  Please bear with me.


----------



## goofballs

So sorry for your family’s loss. I hope that you find comfort in being together in the coming days and some smiles and laughter through the tears.  Sending prayers for Steve’s dad and all who grieve his death.


----------



## J'aime Paris

I'm sorry about Steve's father....My condolences to your family...Hugs


----------



## Joanna71985

I am so sorry!


----------



## tgropp

My condolences to you, Steve and your families. Losing a parent is hard. Gods blessings to you all


----------



## bobbie68

Hi Gina I am so sorry for you and Steve and your family! Thoughts and prayers are with you! Have a safe trip back home!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Oh Gina, sorry to hear about Steve's dad. Hope you both know we are all thinking of you.


----------



## I-4Bound

Oh Gina, I'm so sorry to hear about Steve's dad. It's so painful to lose a parent. Y'all are in my thoughts and prayers❤


----------



## chicagoshannon

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## JaxDad

Gina, I am very sorry to hear about the loss of Steve's father. I will be thinking about you guys and praying for your comfort and strength.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

My condolences to you and your family.  So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## pattyw

So sorry for your loss, Gina! Your family is in my prayers!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Thank you for all your kind words.  We are home safely and finding comfort with family.

News of his passing was completely unexpected,  and has been made even more difficult in learning that his death was by suicide.

Friends, please make a point of checking on those you love....even those that look strong on the outside.   Sometimes those people are the ones who need you the most.


----------



## bobbie68

Gina thank you for sharing that personal story of what happened to your father in law. I know that isn't easy to talk about so soon after. Death of a loved one is never easy but it is so much harder when you don't understand why.  I think that you could't have said it better and I agree with you 100 percent that sometimes people look okay but aren't. I am glad you made it home safely and are with your family. I hope you find peace with wonderful memories to help these hard days. Will keep thoughts of you and your family.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Gina...I'm so sorry for the loss of your ( Steve's ) dad.  Like @bobbie68  said, when we don't understand the " why " it makes it extremely difficult.  Our hearts understand when there is illness or accidents...but when  it's so unexpected and tragic...it breaks your heart even more.  Like many of us here, you and all of your families will be in our prayers.


----------



## macraven

_Sending you love, hugs and strength

I understand what you have gone through 
_


----------



## verleniahall

so sorry Gina - prayers for you and Steve and Jake, and your families


----------



## chicagoshannon

How devastating!  I'm so sorry you have to deal with the what if's that come with suicide.  So, so sorry.


----------



## Joanna71985

I am so, so sorry to hear that! You and Steve (and family) are in my thoughts


----------



## Penguinempress

Gina, I'm so sorry about your father-in-law. My condolences and much love to you, Steve, Jake and the rest of the family.


----------



## Sherrynny

Gina, my heart goes out to you and your family.  I hope you can encourage Steve to seek professional help.  It is so hard to understand the WHY? What could I have done to prevent this? The guilt and anger may build up until he explodes over something very trivial. Strong men like Steve, want to see themselves as invincible, but unfortunately they are not.  He must remember that suicide is a selfish act, and the deceased has no idea of the heartbreak they leave behind.  Prayers


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Hello everyone.  Thank you SO incredibly much for your kind messages of support and compassion.  We returned home to Michigan late on Wednesday night, after the funeral in the morning and the graveside burial early that afternoon.  Thursday was a day of catching up (SO MUCH LAUNDRY , vacuuming up all the cat fur , sorting through the mail, and purchasing some much-needed groceries) and I went back to work on Friday.  Steve doesn't head back until Monday, but I was desperate for a day to think about something else and I think he benefited for a day alone with his thoughts.  We had a lot of "peopling" while we were home (there was a constant stream of visitors dropping by his mom's house to offer their condolences and drop off food, and both the visitation and funeral were attended by literally hundreds of friends and family) and I hope this doesn't sound bad, but I was socially and emotionally ready to get back to some semblance of normal. 

We really didn't have much of an opportunity for quiet grieving while we were in Canada....there was so much "business" to take care of.  Final arrangements, picking out a burial plot, planning the service, tracking down the will, contacting friends and relatives with the awful news.  The painful process of dealing with our own grief has really just begun.  I lost my own dad more than 8 years ago now, so I know intimately how devastating it is to lose a parent....but this has been a whole different beast.  With my dad, we watched him suffer physically for many, many months (his body was ravaged by metastatic cancer) so his passing felt almost merciful.  With Steve's father, there's no relief in knowing his suffering has ended.....instead, we grapple with the reality that he was suffering inside and none of us knew to help.  There's sadness and guilt and anger and regret all swirling in one big mass of emotion. 

Nothing, and I mean NOTHING, can ever prepare a family for this kind of tragedy.  It was unexpected and came without any warning.  It still almost doesn't feel real.

At any rate, it is good to be home......and I'm eagerly counting down to our spring trip (7 weeks to go).  I feel like we both NEED a vacation after this gut-wrenching, emotionally draining, painfully sad week.  Of course, I also feel more than a little guilty about being excited about a Florida escape under the current circumstances  .... so there's those conflicted emotions again. 

However.....with the weeks rushing by as spring races up on us, now the push is on for me to get the lead out and finish this trip report.  I am going to try and pick up from where I last left off and get an entry posted sometime later today or tomorrow .  For those of you who have continued to hang in there, know how much I have appreciated your patience. 

Remembering John:


----------



## macraven

_Beautiful family!
Thanks for sharing the picture with us_


----------



## I-4Bound

Been lifting y'all up in prayer all week. So, so sorry that you have to walk through this.


----------



## Callie

Still thinking of you Gina and sending massive hugs!


----------



## tgropp

Gina.....my heart is aching also. Steve is blessed to have someone as strong as you to lean on...which he will need to do. Remember to take care of yourself also as grief can wreak havoc on you body. Gods blessings to your family


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

So, I had a whole entry done and ready to post, but apparently it took so long for me to type it out that my login timed out.....and when it promoted me to log back in to continue, it also wiped out everything I had typed .

I tried.  Honest .

I'll see about giving it another go tomorrow after work.


----------



## Monykalyn

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I hope this doesn't sound bad, but I was socially and emotionally ready to get back to some semblance of normal.


Completely understandable. I often get "peopled out" under the best of circumstances, so this is must be double hard. On one hand grateful for the support, love and OTOH just done with everything and need a quiet space to breathe...



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I feel like we both NEED a vacation after this gut-wrenching, emotionally draining, painfully sad week. Of course, I also feel more than a little guilty about being excited about a Florida escape under the current circumstances  .... so there's those conflicted emotions again.


  Also very understandable. It is OK to want an escape.


Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I tried. Honest .
> 
> I'll see about giving it another go tomorrow after work.


----------



## bankr63

;



You and Steve must enjoy some healing time in your happy place in a few weeks.  Much needed respite from the insanity we call life.


----------



## bobbie68

Hi Gina still here and not going away. I totally agree with pp's about not feeling guilty or conflicted on your emotions. You need that to help get through the tough times. The pic is really nice glad that you have those types of memories.

My mom had a slow painful time with breast cancer. I remember feeling after it was a relief for her and all of us. You and Steve will have to heal differently from this one. 

I enjoyed the pic  great way to remember him.

Look forward to hearing more on  your report when you get around to it. Life gets in the way


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> So, I had a whole entry done and ready to post, but apparently it took so long for me to type it out that my login timed out.....and when it promoted me to log back in to continue, it also wiped out everything I had typed .
> 
> I tried.  Honest .
> 
> I'll see about giving it another go tomorrow after work.



*hugs* please take your time! No rush


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Thursday, November 1st:  SeaWorld, continued*

I believe we last left off at our visit with the penguins:






We hadn't bothered to take advantage of the continental breakfast offerings on the dining plan when we arrived at the park....we just weren't very hungry at that point....but after wrapping up in Antarctica, we were starting to feel the need for some food.  We opted to check out the Expedition Cafe which is located right across from Empire of the Penguin.

The Expedition Cafe has three different food stations (Asian, American, and Salad...though the salad, which was formerly an Italian station, has now returned to offering Italian foods since our fall visit), each featuring a different themed assortment of entrees, sides and desserts.  Both Steve and I opted for selections from the Asian station:  I didn't want fried chicken to be the first thing on my stomach that morning , and salad??  That would be a big heck no .






With our trays in tow, we got our wristbands from the cashier (we had pre-paid for the all-day dining in advance of our trip for the crazy low pass member rate of $24.99 each, so all we needed to do was show our printed purchase confirmation to get our bands) and then proceeded to the adjacent Penguin Hall to find a table. 






We literally had the entire place to ourselves.  Hmmmmm....where to sit?  






Because it was so empty and quiet, we had the chance to really take in all the fun little details that showcase the theme of this dining location.  A "radio station" was played over the speakers, and the station is broadcast from (you guessed it) Antarctica.  Large signs and advertisements on the walls all featured activities, tips and information about living a good life in the frigid Antarctic, and winter-worthy provisions (snowshoes, snowmobiles, and more) completed the decor.






We munched away on our meal in blissful peacefulness.....moments like these at theme parks are pretty darn rare..    Our food was good but not great:  everything was tasty but pretty much every component could have been warmer.  My orange chicken was quite a bit spicier than I had expected, making me grateful that beverages were bottomless.  I drained my bottle of water before I had finished my plate .

And actually, neither one of us managed to make it through those ample portions.  We ate what we wanted and ending up tossing the rest.....which makes me feel a tad guilty, but its either a benefit or pitfall (depending on how strongly you feel about waste) of the dining plan.  One has to pace themselves .

Once we had wrapped up our early lunch, we headed to Journey to Atlantis.......Steve was kind enough to indulge me in my penguin admiration (and suffer through the cold temps while inside the exhibit), so the least I could do was reciprocate by making one of his favorite Seaworld rides our next stop.






With the park this empty, the ride was (not surprisingly) a walk on.    He was through the queue and splashing down almost before I found a good viewing spot along the stone fence.
















I met him at the photo kiosk after the ride, and we had his picture put on our Photokey.   Yep, he definitely knows exactly where the photo is taken .






Since he was already wet, and there was no wait for the ride, as we walked through the gift shop I suggested he take advantage of the absence of crowds and ride again......and he needed no convincing.

This time, while he rode, I poked around the Jewels of the Sea Aquarium that's inside the Atlantis gift shop.  It's one of my favorite things to do while Steve enjoys the ride.....and the exhibits never fail to impress me.  It's so calming to sit and watch the jellyfish and other sea life in the beautiful underwater displays.











Steve knew just where to find me when his second ride concluded.  We popped back out to the photo kiosk to have his second picture added to our Photokey, and then continued our tour of the park.





*
More SeaWorld to come!*


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Thursday, November 1st:  SeaWorld, continued




*

Following Journey to Atlantis, we decided to meander over to Shark Encounter:  Steve could use an opportunity to air dry in the warm Florida sun, and I wanted to see if magic photos were being taken inside the exhibit.  We had missed them on our visit to the park the Sunday prior (there was no staff there on either time we passed through Sharks) and they've always been a must-do on each trip.






Heading inside the attraction, we were happy to see that a photographer was there and eager to start snapping some pics.  A slow park day must seem SOOOO long to those who work in positions that involve guest care and not animal care .

I just realized now that you can see how wet Steve still was .  Atlantis can really give you a good soaking sometimes!!






The magic shots are all taken on a green screen, so if you're planning on taking advantage of these be sure you don't wear a green shirt on the day you visit.....otherwise, you'll end up being a floating head (we are speaking from experience on that one!! ).






They poses are all a bit corny... but yet, they're fun.  And they are tradition .  So we do them every. Single. Time.











Our photographer was lighthearted and entertaining, so all in all, it was a painless little stop.  Getting the pictures on our Photokey......not so painless .    We were sent back and forth between the Shark Encounter photo kiosk and the Mako photo kiosk a full THREE times before my patience finally ran out.  While we eventually got each of the photos loaded onto our Photokey, I was feeling like I needed a good stiff drink (or a primal scream!!!) by the time it was achieved.






Shark Encounter is a long-time favorite SeaWorld attraction for us, so we also enjoyed a leisurely tour through the exhibit.  They are mesmerizing, captivating, amazing creatures .






With virtually no one else around, we also had a little fun with some of the interactive displays.  Say cheese! 






Once we had finished up at Sharks, we made our way past Infinity Falls (we'd be back to that ride later, when we were ready to get drenched ..... I didn't want to look like a drowned rat in our walrus tour photos) and stopped to appreciate some of the beautiful landscape.  This park never ceases to wow me .    So incredibly pretty!






While most of the kids area was closed for construction (Sesame Street Land opens next month!!  So exciting!), my keen eye noted that the Sea Carousel was still in operation.  I couldn't help myself.....I was just DRAWN to it!   It's like my legs were in charge and there was no stopping them .






There was not a single soul around, save for the ride operators.  I'm pretty sure we were the only people in the park who knew this ride was still open.






We ended up enjoying a private ride .  Well, I enjoyed it  .... Steve "tolerated" it .  Ladies and gentlemen, this is how you know someone really and truly loves you.






Who needs Mako or Manta when you can ride THIS?!?!? 






*Stay tuned for more......*


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Great post Gina. I totally agree with you on the carousel ride, they’re my kind of rides too
Although an empty park is great it always makes me wonder how they survive, it’s such a shame as SW is one of my favourites.

Hope you are both doing ok x


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's great your posting again.  I just love reading your trip reports!  Those t-shirts    I just love them.  I don't know if we did a trip, if my other half would want to wear matching shirts.  But then again...maybe he would   If we ever get to Orlando...I will be trying to see if anyone would be good sports and do it for me.  Can't wait to hear more.  

Your next trip must be coming fast and furiously if I remember right.  What is your countdown for the next one?


----------



## chicagoshannon

So glad to see an update.  Gotta love the penguins!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Great post Gina. I totally agree with you on the carousel ride, they’re my kind of rides too
> Although an empty park is great it always makes me wonder how they survive, it’s such a shame as SW is one of my favourites.
> 
> Hope you are both doing ok x



Seaworld was super busy on the weekend (their Spooktacular event was PACKED) so I think we just got lucky on the extra quiet Thursday.  It was that sweet spot after the Halloween festivities ended and before the Christmas celebrations began.  Locals were at work, kids were in school, and we reaped the benefits.  I honestly think SeaWorld is doing much better these days than they have in the past few years, based on the various reports I have read.  I sure hope that's true, too, because I seriously LOVE that park!  

We are both doing okay, thank you for asking.  Crazy busy trying to catch up at work (those missed days are painful to have to catch up on) but its been a good diversion.  Grief is a process, for sure.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's great your posting again.  I just love reading your trip reports!  Those t-shirts    I just love them.  I don't know if we did a trip, if my other half would want to wear matching shirts.  But then again...maybe he would   If we ever get to Orlando...I will be trying to see if anyone would be good sports and do it for me.  Can't wait to hear more.
> 
> Your next trip must be coming fast and furiously if I remember right.  What is your countdown for the next one?



Those shirts got SO much attention!!  While we had originally intended to wear them on Halloween (before we knew we would be at Discovery Cove that day), I think they still seemed appropriate for our Seaworld day.

Matching shirts have definitely become our "thing" .  For our upcoming trip, I literally have matching shirts ready to go for almost every single day (I think I have one non-matching day on the itinerary.....and if I can refocus again on the details, I might be able to make it a clean sweep before May arrives).  Some of the designs we have for this upcoming vacation are so much fun!  Etsy crafters are so amazing!  

Our countdown currently sits at 45 days......OMG!  Six weeks from Saturday!  I am SO not ready .



chicagoshannon said:


> So glad to see an update.  Gotta love the penguins!



As my momma would say......"It's about damn time" .

It's good to be back .


----------



## J'aime Paris

*  ; *     Huge hugs to your family again!


Beautiful Jellyfish picture!  I find them so mesmerizing!


----------



## pattyw

Your family has been in my prayers!


----------



## Ruthie5671

Been thinking about you my friend.  Glad to see you back to writing on here!


----------



## starrzone

~Hugs~ to you and your family as you deal with your loss, Gina. I just wanted to let you know that your trip reports (both this one and your previous ones) are a great comfort to me when I'm having a bad day or when I want to do a bit of dreaming about a future Orlando vacation. Your reports are full of fun, laughter and happiness...not to mention yummy food pics through which I drool vicariously! I hope this trip coming up will be a time of relaxation and happy memories


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Gina I'm not on social media and others may know where you are at. But just wanted to say I keep thinking about you both and checking in on the Dis to make sure I haven't missed you


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Gina I'm not on social media and others may know where you are at. But just wanted to say I keep thinking about you both and checking in on the Dis to make sure I haven't missed you





starrzone said:


> ~Hugs~ to you and your family as you deal with your loss, Gina. I just wanted to let you know that your trip reports (both this one and your previous ones) are a great comfort to me when I'm having a bad day or when I want to do a bit of dreaming about a future Orlando vacation. Your reports are full of fun, laughter and happiness...not to mention yummy food pics through which I drool vicariously! I hope this trip coming up will be a time of relaxation and happy memories



 Hi everyone!  

Thank you so much for your messages.  I am very sorry that I've been missing for so long.   Time has definitely got away from me over the last several weeks.

I'll be 100% honest.....we're still feeling kind of blah following the death of Steve's dad.  Grief is a process, and we're both definitely still working our way through it.  3 of his siblings have been really struggling emotionally, so we've spent quite a bit of our leisure time trying to support them in whatever way we can while still being so far away.  There have been a lot of phone calls, Facebook conversations, and text messages as everyone tries to make sense of it all.  It's been emotionally exhausting and it translates into a very physical weariness as well.

In the midst of it all, we've been pretty busy both personally and professionally as well.  We squeezed in a couple of days in Toronto with Jake in late March to catch the Blue Jays home opener.   After such a horrible start to the month, it was absolutely wonderful to indulge in two days of fun and leisure with our boy.






Our Jays ending up dropping the game to the Tigers (I'm afraid we will be saying that a LOT this year  ... they are definitely in a "rebuilding" phase) but otherwise, we had a ton of fun.  And there's nothing like a few days in the big city to make me appreciate home.






We've also been kept hopping with some pretty major renos here at the house.  We have completely reimagined our outdoor space at the back of our home, removing an old Florida room and building a custom gazebo.  We've installed a new hot tub, replaced our existing solid panel steel door with a new door with half glass (so we can see outside from our living and dining rooms), and re-done all the exterior lighting.  We've extended our wrought iron fence, re-done all of the backyard gardens, removed three trees and one shrub so far, and replanted an assortment of fresh new trees and bushes.  We've put down more than 30 bags of mulch so far and we're still not done.....Mother Nature seems to throw us from spring to summer to winter and back on a maddeningly frequent basis, so we're forced to make hay while the sun shines and wait it out when it's miserable.  There's some pretty good progress now visible, though......here's a good shot of the "before":






....and this is what it looks like now (well, as of a week or so ago.....we've done a few more things since then:






The hot tub has been a wonderful place to relax and wind down when we've been so stressed.  It couldn't have come at a more ideal time.






On top of all the reno chaos, Steve has been feeling a bit crummy (we chocked it up to stress) but we made a point of seeing our doctor for our annual physicals.   We just found out late last week that he is severely diabetic, so now he's began a round of medications and is having to make some sweeping lifestyle changes:  no more sugar, carbs, or high-fat foods.  More exercise.  And he must lose weight.

And of course, we leave for our trip in just 3 short weeks  .

Dining on this vacation is going to be a real challenge.  I am trying not to get overwhelmed by it all.  I am running on the hope that most restaurants will have some sort of accommodations for those with special dietary needs.   I'm hoping he can swap out things like potatoes and french fries for vegetables and salads without a whole lot of difficulty.  I plan to adjust my own eating habits as much as possible too (I think that kind of support will be so helpful for him) so I'm doubtful that much-anticipated places like Toothsome and Voodoo Donuts will end up being locations that we visit on this trip .    But.....his health is WAY more important than any milkshake or donut.

But I'm going to miss our daily Butterbeer  .  Not gonna lie.

However, I have been able to continue to chip away at our trip plans and I think I have most things in order.  We are excited to get back to Universal for the first time in more than a year, especially with our Premier AP's that will give us Express Pass after 4 pm.  We are able to squeeze in a partial day at SeaWorld with our current AP's, so we'll be able to visit Sesame Street Land for the first time and take in the Seven Seas Food Festival for the first time (hopefully we can find a few foods that Steve can eat on their event menu!!).  We have Blue Man Group booked, we will be doing the Marvel character dinner and Universal character breakfast, we are doing Capone's Dinner & Show once again, and we just bought tickets to the Disney After Hours event at MK on the Thursday night of our trip......a late-stage splurge that we are both super excited about.  

I know I am woefully behind on this trip report, and I still vow to finish.  Probably the last trip report I will attempt, unless I'm able to switch jobs to something that takes up a little less of my time (always a hope, but right now I don't have any other hot prospects).  I do want to thank each of you are still here, even when I haven't been.....you guys are such great friends.  I definitely owe you a proper conclusion.....and besides, there are two more Dismeets from the fall trip that would be so wrong not to share!


----------



## bankr63

Hi Gina,

So nice to hear from you again!  We are all wishing you and Steve a wonderful trip.

I know how adventuresome both of you are, so don't worry too much about a T2D diagnosis.  My DS was diagnosed T1D at 16, and if there is one thing we have learned it is that we shouldn't view it as a limitation but rather as the opening of a door into all kinds of new opportunities.  Please don't lament what is lost but rather look at it as an opening of a door into all kinds of new and tasty culinary opportunities.  

DS now has a girlfriend who is a vegetarian and lactose intolerant (he is Celiac and T1D).  You would think this is a challenge, but it is more of an adventure in finding things that can satisfy all of the requirements while maintaining our standard of tasty and memorable meals.  Thank God that no one in our family has been diagnosed as allergic or sensitive to Hot Stuff, or we would be lost; capsaicin is the saving grace in our family since we all agree on heat as one of the great flavours. I know it won't work for you personally but I'm sure that you can still find something that both of you can zone in on that meets your happy spot gastronomically while meeting the needs for a "sensible diet".  

I know you are now at about 3 weeks from departure.  I hope you both have a healthy and restful getaway from stresses of life.  A bit of downtime can go a long way toward regenerating your batteries and preparing you for another dose of real life.

Love to you both; take care of yourselves and enjoy the relief of another getaway to your happy place!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Gina your life certainly never seems to slow down and throws you your fair share of punches along the way for sure. You both definitely deserve a wonderful holiday and a big Disboards hug.

The back of the house looks great and I bet the hot tub has been on overdrive! Hope Steve adjusts to his new diet and feels the benefits soon, it will be hard on holiday but you'll have to make him drive past that 'hot donuts' sign


----------



## I-4Bound

I'm sorry to hear that y'all have been going through so much, particularly with Steve's diagnosis. Hopefully, he can get on a treatment regimen that will help him to feel much better. I know you will still have a wonderful trip, even if you have to forego doughnuts! We saw the Blue Man Group last month, and we really enjoyed it. It's all thanks to you and your tip on those cheap tickets. I have been thinking of you all and praying for peace and comfort. Your backyard looks amazing!


----------



## JaxDad

Hi Gina! I’m so sorry you all have been through so much lately. I agree with @bankr63 that Steve’s diagnosis may end up being less of a burden and more of a lifestyle change that leads to both a healthier and a happier future for you guys. And selfishly, I’m so glad to have you back on the DIS. I really missed your posts. I hope we can have another DISmeet soon!


----------



## Joanna71985

Wow, the renovations look great! Here's hoping I'll still be able to run into you whenever you're in FL 

(you will love Sesame Street, just saying. It is adorable!)


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Grief is a very difficult and personal thing to have to swim through.  Been there...still struggle with it - Especially when the death was so unexpected.  I can relate on many levels of it.  I'm sending many thoughts and prayers to both you and Steve and your family.  

The renovations look amazing!!!  Seeing your hot tub...makes me want another one.  Our current home came with one, but sadly it died and we couldn't afford to replace it.  All three kids learned to swim in it lol.  And we still talk about our evenings spent in it.  

I'm glad Steve found out about his condition now - instead of later down the road where more complications could happen.  We have several diabetics in our family, and yes, it can be challenging at times, but I know many eating facilities cater more and more to dietary restrictions now than they ever have.  I hope this new venture for you two is an easy one.  

I can't wait to hear more of our trip...and if you don't get around to posting before your next trip...have a GREAT time!!!!  Enjoy your time away and relax and just spend time with each other.  Some Florida sun may be just what the Dr prescribed for you two!


----------



## Inhislove

Joanna71985 said:


> I love Kobe's. It's one of my favorite places in Orlando


Joanna, I quite agree! Our kids do too. We have a reservation for Easter, because KIDS EAT FREE!!! What a special for a special day


----------



## Inhislove

Gina, I was so thankful to find another trip report from you- I’ve missed being on disboards! Baby #5 keeps me hopping.

Your renovations look amazing! I’m incredibly impressed with your efficiency and hope you all enjoy the results.

I’m just catching up with your difficult news. Much love from Florida. My heart hurts for you both. When my husband’s parents died within 3 weeks of one another in 2014, we both experienced grief in the form of physical symptoms. After my grandmother (only 44 years older than me and like a second mom) died suddenly in 2015, I participated in a faith-based program called Griefshare that was very helpful for me.

I pray all the love from friends and family near and far carries you. Y’all are sunshine on the internet! Hugs


----------



## Penguinempress

Great to see an update from you Gina! Your renovations look amazing, wow! Nice that you'll be able to really enjoy your yard & hot tub now. I'm sorry to hear about Steve's health, especially at a time when he's already dealing with the grief and stress of losing his dad. I'm sure making these big changes will be challenging but once he starts to feel the result of those changes, I hope it will be easier. 

I just came back from a trip that included After Hours (at MK and Hollywood Studios). I absolutely loved it - so much fun to do all the rides with no real lines and the park was so enjoyable without the crowds. It lets you slow down and enjoy all the details - I'm sure you'll have a great time! Also, after reading about it in so many of your trip reports, we finally tried Sweet Tomatoes on this trip - it was great! Delicious, fresh & healthy (well, except for all the soft serve I had...but hey, it's vacation!)


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

bankr63 said:


> Hi Gina,
> 
> So nice to hear from you again!  We are all wishing you and Steve a wonderful trip.
> 
> I know how adventuresome both of you are, so don't worry too much about a T2D diagnosis.  My DS was diagnosed T1D at 16, and if there is one thing we have learned it is that we shouldn't view it as a limitation but rather as the opening of a door into all kinds of new opportunities.  Please don't lament what is lost but rather look at it as an opening of a door into all kinds of new and tasty culinary opportunities.
> 
> DS now has a girlfriend who is a vegetarian and lactose intolerant (he is Celiac and T1D).  You would think this is a challenge, but it is more of an adventure in finding things that can satisfy all of the requirements while maintaining our standard of tasty and memorable meals.  Thank God that no one in our family has been diagnosed as allergic or sensitive to Hot Stuff, or we would be lost; capsaicin is the saving grace in our family since we all agree on heat as one of the great flavours. I know it won't work for you personally but I'm sure that you can still find something that both of you can zone in on that meets your happy spot gastronomically while meeting the needs for a "sensible diet".
> 
> I know you are now at about 3 weeks from departure.  I hope you both have a healthy and restful getaway from stresses of life.  A bit of downtime can go a long way toward regenerating your batteries and preparing you for another dose of real life.
> 
> Love to you both; take care of yourselves and enjoy the relief of another getaway to your happy place!



Foods that are celiac, diabetic, vegetarian AND lactose free?!?!?  Good heavens, that doesn't leave much!!!   And I thought I had just inherited a cooking challenge .

Thank you so much for the wonderful encouragement and good wishes.  Last week was our first full week of eating well (and with all of Steve's restrictions), and you know......it wasn't as awful as I had feared.  Even better, we're both feeling the initial (and very positive!) effects.....so its making the sacrifices feel worth it.  Steve's blood glucose levels are down to 138 this morning (last week at this time, they were 258) so the medication and dietary changes are working.  The internet has been a GREAT resource, too .   We've found some some recipes that sound super tasty (thank you @Monykalyn  .... we picked up all the ingredients for egg rolls in a bowl today at the grocery store!) and are doing our best to embrace this new challenge.

We are definitely getting excited to get back to Orlando.  15 days to go!   I'm thankful we will have had 3 weeks to adjust our diet (and glean some knowledge) before we leave so we can make good dining choices while we're away.  And if Steve continues to feel better and better as his blood glucose levels drop (he is already raving about how much more energy he has and more clear headed he feels) then he will definitely be in good shape for mogging around the parks all day .



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Gina your life certainly never seems to slow down and throws you your fair share of punches along the way for sure. You both definitely deserve a wonderful holiday and a big Disboards hug.
> 
> The back of the house looks great and I bet the hot tub has been on overdrive! Hope Steve adjusts to his new diet and feels the benefits soon, it will be hard on holiday but you'll have to make him drive past that 'hot donuts' sign



Ah yes, Krispy Kreme will definitely be a no-no .  Ditto to the butterbeer (if you haven't looked at how much sugar and how many carbs are in that drink, DON'T  .... otherwise you'll never want to drink another cup).  BUT, on a happy note....he is free to enjoy all the juicy steak he wants, which is *almost* as much of a treat in his book as hot donuts .

Thanks so much for the virtual hug .  I have missed chatting with y'all over the last six weeks!!



I-4Bound said:


> I'm sorry to hear that y'all have been going through so much, particularly with Steve's diagnosis. Hopefully, he can get on a treatment regimen that will help him to feel much better. I know you will still have a wonderful trip, even if you have to forego doughnuts! We saw the Blue Man Group last month, and we really enjoyed it. It's all thanks to you and your tip on those cheap tickets. I have been thinking of you all and praying for peace and comfort. Your backyard looks amazing!



He is definitely feeling noticeably better than he was just one week ago.  It's been a wonderful motivator for him to keep consistent with the changes (well, that and the fear that he might have a stroke or heart attack.....very real possibilities when his levels were so high).  There are moments where I think he'd consider selling his soul for a bowl of ice cream  but they are growing fewer as the days tick by.  Good habits are definitely being formed....for him and for me.
I am so happy that you enjoyed Blue Man Group!    I am excited for that new experience.   It's been on our Universal "bucket list" for many years, and I can't believe we're finally going to scratch that entry off.



JaxDad said:


> Hi Gina! I’m so sorry you all have been through so much lately. I agree with @bankr63 that Steve’s diagnosis may end up being less of a burden and more of a lifestyle change that leads to both a healthier and a happier future for you guys. And selfishly, I’m so glad to have you back on the DIS. I really missed your posts. I hope we can have another DISmeet soon!



Thanks Brian .  You are so kind!

We definitely must plan to get together again when our travels to Orlando overlap.  Any plans to head back in the fall for the Halloween events?



Joanna71985 said:


> Wow, the renovations look great! Here's hoping I'll still be able to run into you whenever you're in FL
> 
> (you will love Sesame Street, just saying. It is adorable!)



Absolutely!  We will be at SeaWorld on the Saturday afternoon/early evening (May 4th) and at MK on May 9th (from whenever they allow us in.....maybe around 6:30?.....until park closing if we can hang in until 1 am).   I don't suppose you'll be working at MK on that Thursday evening, will you?

So excited to see Sesame Street!!  I am just hoping we have a chance to meet one or two of the characters while we're there!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Grief is a very difficult and personal thing to have to swim through.  Been there...still struggle with it - Especially when the death was so unexpected.  I can relate on many levels of it.  I'm sending many thoughts and prayers to both you and Steve and your family.
> 
> The renovations look amazing!!!  Seeing your hot tub...makes me want another one.  Our current home came with one, but sadly it died and we couldn't afford to replace it.  All three kids learned to swim in it lol.  And we still talk about our evenings spent in it.
> 
> I'm glad Steve found out about his condition now - instead of later down the road where more complications could happen.  We have several diabetics in our family, and yes, it can be challenging at times, but I know many eating facilities cater more and more to dietary restrictions now than they ever have.  I hope this new venture for you two is an easy one.
> 
> I can't wait to hear more of our trip...and if you don't get around to posting before your next trip...have a GREAT time!!!!  Enjoy your time away and relax and just spend time with each other.  Some Florida sun may be just what the Dr prescribed for you two!



Aw, thank you my friend.  Big hugs to you as well .  Grief is a rotten club to belong to, but you are correct that none of us are immune from those kinds of painful losses.  Hopefully the arrival of spring brings nothing but joy for ALL of us here on this thread .

Here's a little funny about our hot tub that is worth a share.  We used to have a solid steel door leading out to the old Florida room, which is now the stone patio with the gazebo (and where the hot tub is located).  As part of the renovations, we purchased a new exterior door with a large 9 pane window which would allow us to see outside from our living and dining room.  Now, every time we go out to sit and enjoy a peaceful soak in the hot tub, we have this little face peering at us with the saddest face you'll ever see.....






He paws at the window and cries for us until we come in.....we can see his little mouth moving .   Oh, the guilt!!!  



Inhislove said:


> Gina, I was so thankful to find another trip report from you- I’ve missed being on disboards! Baby #5 keeps me hopping.
> 
> Your renovations look amazing! I’m incredibly impressed with your efficiency and hope you all enjoy the results.
> 
> I’m just catching up with your difficult news. Much love from Florida. My heart hurts for you both. When my husband’s parents died within 3 weeks of one another in 2014, we both experienced grief in the form of physical symptoms. After my grandmother (only 44 years older than me and like a second mom) died suddenly in 2015, I participated in a faith-based program called Griefshare that was very helpful for me.
> 
> I pray all the love from friends and family near and far carries you. Y’all are sunshine on the internet! Hugs



Thank you so much for the kind thoughts .  I am so touched that you found time to post such a sweet message here for me, especially with your hands so full!  You are so blessed to have such a large and happy family .   How old is your littlest one now?   Am I remembering correctly that she will be a year old this summer?



Penguinempress said:


> Great to see an update from you Gina! Your renovations look amazing, wow! Nice that you'll be able to really enjoy your yard & hot tub now. I'm sorry to hear about Steve's health, especially at a time when he's already dealing with the grief and stress of losing his dad. I'm sure making these big changes will be challenging but once he starts to feel the result of those changes, I hope it will be easier.
> 
> I just came back from a trip that included After Hours (at MK and Hollywood Studios). I absolutely loved it - so much fun to do all the rides with no real lines and the park was so enjoyable without the crowds. It lets you slow down and enjoy all the details - I'm sure you'll have a great time! Also, after reading about it in so many of your trip reports, we finally tried Sweet Tomatoes on this trip - it was great! Delicious, fresh & healthy (well, except for all the soft serve I had...but hey, it's vacation!)



I am so happy to hear that you enjoyed the Disney After Hours event.....it always seems like we tend to have very similar tastes when it comes to vacation experiences, so I very much value your feedback.  It was most certainly a splurge at this late point in the planning, but I'm unbelievably excited about that little add-on.  I ordered us some Disney shirts to wear and have dusted off my Mickey ears .   Steve's hoping to get his sugar under control enough before we leave that he can enjoy at least one Mickey bar that night without too much guilt.   I had hoped to snag a 7DMT Fastpass for the 7-10 pm time slot, but alas t'was not to be.  I did, however, get FP's for Big Thunder Mountain, Haunted Mansion, and meeting Mickey and Minnie at Town Square.....so that's a pretty nifty start to the night all on its own.

Yay for Sweet Tomatoes success!   Isn't it a great place?  Every time we visit, I find myself wishing they had franchises here in Michigan!!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Your yard looks fantastic!

I think if you hop out to City Walk for lunch instead of quick service in the park you'll have decent luck with food.  You could always do a burger without a bun if need be.  The new Today Cafe might also be open and that looks like it might have something a diabetic could eat.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

chicagoshannon said:


> Your yard looks fantastic!
> 
> I think if you hop out to City Walk for lunch instead of quick service in the park you'll have decent luck with food.  You could always do a burger without a bun if need be.  The new Today Cafe might also be open and that looks like it might have something a diabetic could eat.



Yes, I'm also thinking that Citywalk will definitely be our best bet for dining .  

Have you heard anything about when they hope to have the Today Cafe open for business?


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Absolutely!  We will be at SeaWorld on the Saturday afternoon/early evening (May 4th) and at MK on May 9th (from whenever they allow us in.....maybe around 6:30?.....until park closing if we can hang in until 1 am).   I don't suppose you'll be working at MK on that Thursday evening, will you?
> 
> So excited to see Sesame Street!!  I am just hoping we have a chance to meet one or two of the characters while we're there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little funny about our hot tub that is worth a share.  We used to have a solid steel door leading out to the old Florida room, which is now the stone patio with the gazebo (and where the hot tub is located).  As part of the renovations, we purchased a new exterior door with a large 9 pane window which would allow us to see outside from our living and dining room.  Now, every time we go out to sit and enjoy a peaceful soak in the hot tub, we have this little face peering at us with the saddest face you'll ever see.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He paws at the window and cries for us until we come in.....we can see his little mouth moving .   Oh, the guilt!!!



I do work on the 9th, but unfortunately I end at 5pm (so unless I extend, I wouldn't still be at MK). However...I should be at SW on the 4th! I'll have to keep an eye out for you 

Also- I said this on FB. But I can't get over his face in that picture! It is so adorable, yet sad at the same time


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Thursday, November 1st:  SeaWorld, continued





*
After wrapping up our private ride on the Sea Carousel, we noted that we had just enough time for a brief visit to the Passmember lounge for a beverage break before we would need to be heading over to Wild Arctic for our Walrus Tour.   We took note of the new signage along the edge of the pond as we passed by:






If it's not new, we certainly had never noticed it before.

Arriving at the Passmember lounge, it was definitely a different experience than it had been on the busy weekend prior.  We quite literally had the whole place to ourselves.






We poured ourselves some drinks from the Freestyle machines and found ourselves a place to sit.  As you can see from Steve's posture, we were starting to feel the effects of our busy pace over the last week.....vacations are exhausting!! 






Some rehydration and a short rest in the air conditioning was just what we needed.   It was so quiet and peaceful, Steve even managed a short nap while I reviewed some of the photos I had taken with my phone and checked in on social media.  Eventually, though, I had to wake Rip Van Winkle as it was nearing tour time and we didn't want to be late .

Arriving over to the area just outside of Mango Joes and Wild Artic, we took note of the Christmas decorations that had literally popped up overnight.






Gone were the whimsical orange pumpkins which adorned the park for the Halloween Spooktacular.  In their place were the lush trees and festive decor that SeaWorld's Christmas Celebration is so well known for.  The park's decorating crew had been very busy!






Our timing was pretty much ideal, as our tour guide was walking up to the check-in point just as we approached.  She greeted us warmly, took our names, and indicated that we would get things underway as soon as the balance of the participants had arrived.  One other couple was already there, so we just had one other small family to wait for.  






This tour meets just outside the Wild Arctic gift shop.    We and the other couple who were waiting took the opportunity to snap some photos of each other with the giant polar bear statue.  Teamwork! 






The other family arrived soon after, and with all participants now present and accounted for, we headed inside to begin the tour! 






We had a chance to tour through the Wild Arctic exhibit on our way to meet the walruses, stopping to see some of the other animals that call this habitat home.  Animals like the beautiful beluga whales.






I think everyone was just anxious to get to meet the stars of the afternoon, though.  After passing through the exhibit (and being encouraged to go back through at the conclusion of the tour, at our leisure) we made our way to a "backstage" area where we could stow our belongings while we enjoyed getting up close with the walruses.  A Photokey photographer was there to capture pictures of our experience, and he started with photos of each couple/family in front of the Wild Arctic sign.






The tour itself was super fun and very informative.  Being "up close" to these majestic creatures is really something you need to be in order to appreciate its awesomeness.  These animals are HUGE.  Watching them come around the corner for that first look, when you're just steps apart, is something you never forget.






The animal care staff told us all about their behaviors, their care, and their personal history.  We learned about their tusks, about Garfield's eyes, and about the relationship between Garfield (a male) and Kaboodle (a female).....not the least of which was the birth of their baby, Ginger, in 2017.   The demonstrated some of their amazing abilities, and it was humbling to see just how SMART these creatures are.  The complexities of this world never cease to amaze me.






Feeding them was such a cool experience.  And we were so excited to have had the chance to be up close with BOTH walruses and not just one.  That was unexpected and such a fun bonus.

After we all had a chance to feed them (after receiving specific instructions from the care staff as to the do's and do not's of feeding....these are massive animals, after all, and guest safety is always a SeaWorld priority), we were all invited back up to have couples/family pics taken as well.  






And in the middle of the tour, a very cool surprise!  The other young couple who took part became engaged:  he dropped to one knee and proposed, as Garfield and Kaboodle gave them a very fitting walrus-style blessing .  






A big kiss to celebrate!!!

Afterwards, we had the amazing opportunity to spend some time with the two babies (Ginger, who was born to Garfield and Kaboodle, and Aku, a rescue who was adopted by Seaworld around the same time as Ginger was born) in the special habitat that is off-limits to park guests.  No cameras permitted, so unfortunately no pics....but take my word for it:  they are TOO CUTE .  I could have spent the rest of the day right there, watching them play.  We felt so blessed to be part of that very cool opportunity.

We were so glad to have opted to book this tour.....and at just over $20 with the passmember November discount, we felt it was a true steal.  It took about an hour total and was absolutely worth every penny.  Once again, SeaWorld impressed us with the quality and value of this extra offering.  We had never been disappointed in a tour before, and this one kept up the perfect record.  Totally recommend!

We poked around Wild Arctic for a little while longer after our group disbursed, but time was ticking away.....we still had more fun to squeeze in before we called it a day.

*The balance of our SeaWorld Thursday will be next!*


----------



## chicagoshannon

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Yes, I'm also thinking that Citywalk will definitely be our best bet for dining .
> 
> Have you heard anything about when they hope to have the Today Cafe open for business?


It looks about done.  I think I read yesterday that they will be having AP previews on April 26.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

The kissing picture is wonderful. How lovely to get a proposal on your tour.
Enjoy your Easter Weekend, will you be in the hot tub with the cat stalker looking on  that's so funny, make you feel  like naughty parents!


----------



## I-4Bound

Hooray for Steve's improvement! Have a happy and blessed Easter!


----------



## JaxDad

Hi Gina! Regarding diets, I give up alcohol for Lent every year, and the last few years extended it to carbs in general. It’s always a little tough at first, and there are occasional tough moments, but it’s really not too bad. I think Steve and you will do great. Like you mentioned, you can still eat all the steak you want! Or as I did yesterday, all the chicken wings I wanted (but sadly unsweet tea instead of beer). Every Lent I lose 15 or more pounds without ever feeling hungry. I’ve thought about maintaining the diet full time, but it’s always difficult with the kids. At least that’s my excuse, although really I do miss lovely, carby, hoppy beers! And I get to have some tomorrow. Happy Easter!


----------



## Joanna71985

The tours are quite popular for proposals. I was with a friend when she was proposed to on the killer whales up-close tour (made for some adorable pictures)


----------



## pigletto

((((((Gina))))))
I’ve been MIA due to a pretty wretched few months that started just before Christmas and didn’t start to settle until March. I just haven’t felt like I had much to offer anyone and I was in a terrible funk. I thought about you today and went looking for a trip report. I am so sorry to hear of Steve’s fathers passing and I can only imagine how painful and chaotic these last few months have been for you both. I’m also sorry I was so buried in my own junk that I wasn’t aware of your sadness. 
I’m also sorry to hear of Steve’s health concerns. I’m sure once you adjust and learn the ropes that you will tackle this with your characteristic energetic style! Your dining reports will look different but will be helpful to a lot of people I bet ! I know I need to be mindful of what I am eating far more than I used to be too.
I’m glad you have a trip coming up soon to warm your hearts. It’s been a rough time for you both.


----------



## verleniahall

So sorry to hear about Steve's diagnosis- bit glad things are looking up (or down in numbers )


----------



## pattyw

Hi Gina! Fell behind here as we were on our cruise! 

15 days until your trip??   Can't wait to hear all about it !! Hope you'll have time to do a TR!!! Look so forward to them!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

chicagoshannon said:


> It looks about done.  I think I read yesterday that they will be having AP previews on April 26.



Ooooh, perfect!  It would be fun to be among some of the first people to be able to try it out .  I'm not really a fan of the Today Show, per se, but I'm a sucker for trying anything new at the parks .



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> The kissing picture is wonderful. How lovely to get a proposal on your tour.
> Enjoy your Easter Weekend, will you be in the hot tub with the cat stalker looking on  that's so funny, make you feel  like naughty parents!



We enjoyed several long soaks in the hot tub over the holiday weekend, actually ...and yes, those little faces watched us morosely the entire time .  Silly little fluffs, thy are.

I hope you had a lovely Easter as well!  And hey, while I'm thinking of asking....do you have another trip in the planning stages yet?



I-4Bound said:


> Hooray for Steve's improvement! Have a happy and blessed Easter!



Thank you!  As you saw on FB, we spent Easter day at Greenfield Village.  When we couldn't be home with our families (both Steve and I had work commitments for Saturday, so we really couldn't swing a trip home for the weekend), it was nice to have something to do to keep us busy.  Always grateful for those little diversions that keep us from being homesick on special days.

Steve's blood glucose levels continue to nudge down, and we are so grateful for the steady improvement (even though its slow).  We are both embracing the dietary changes and so far we can both see positive results.  I actually ate cauliflower AND cabbage this week!!    Steve looked at me across the dinner table tonight and said, "Your body is going to go into shock if you keep this up" .



JaxDad said:


> Hi Gina! Regarding diets, I give up alcohol for Lent every year, and the last few years extended it to carbs in general. It’s always a little tough at first, and there are occasional tough moments, but it’s really not too bad. I think Steve and you will do great. Like you mentioned, you can still eat all the steak you want! Or as I did yesterday, all the chicken wings I wanted (but sadly unsweet tea instead of beer). Every Lent I lose 15 or more pounds without ever feeling hungry. I’ve thought about maintaining the diet full time, but it’s always difficult with the kids. At least that’s my excuse, although really I do miss lovely, carby, hoppy beers! And I get to have some tomorrow. Happy Easter!



We saw a commercial the other day for Corona Premier, and its really low in carbs and sugar.  I think we'll pick some up this weekend so Steve can give it a try.  He's always been a Bud Light kind of guy, but a Corona Premier would likely be better than no beer at all.  Kind of like the low carb, low sugar bread we bought......it really isn't very tasty when you compare it against regular bread, but after a week with NO bread.....well, that ended up being none too shabby .

We are definitely getting better at coming up with low-carb, low sugar meal ideas.  We are definitely not starving, even though I'd give my right arm for a cookie every now and then .   A few of our friends and coworkers have been great with sharing recipe ideas, and I must admit we're having some fun in the kitchen as we cook up some new foods together!



Joanna71985 said:


> The tours are quite popular for proposals. I was with a friend when she was proposed to on the killer whales up-close tour (made for some adorable pictures)



It was sure fun to be part of their special moment.  They were a super sweet couple!  Almost as cute as Garfield and Kaboodle .



pigletto said:


> ((((((Gina))))))
> I’ve been MIA due to a pretty wretched few months that started just before Christmas and didn’t start to settle until March. I just haven’t felt like I had much to offer anyone and I was in a terrible funk. I thought about you today and went looking for a trip report. I am so sorry to hear of Steve’s fathers passing and I can only imagine how painful and chaotic these last few months have been for you both. I’m also sorry I was so buried in my own junk that I wasn’t aware of your sadness.
> I’m also sorry to hear of Steve’s health concerns. I’m sure once you adjust and learn the ropes that you will tackle this with your characteristic energetic style! Your dining reports will look different but will be helpful to a lot of people I bet ! I know I need to be mindful of what I am eating far more than I used to be too.
> I’m glad you have a trip coming up soon to warm your hearts. It’s been a rough time for you both.



Aw, thank you my friend .  I am so happy to have you back posting here on my thread!

I am so sorry to hear that life has not been kind to you for the last few months .   Sending you a big hug across the miles  and saying a prayer that all your worries will eventually resolve themselves.  Hope all is okay with your sweet family.

Our vacation meals will DEFINITELY be taking on a whole new shape this time......it's going to be a huge challenge for both of us, especially when we generally use vacation to justify a temporary overindulgence of our sweet tooths.  I think our Disney day will be a pretty easy accommodation (Disney is absolutely wonderful about meeting special dietary needs), but the jury is still out for Universal.  We've both been busy reading menus and planning out which restaurants might have something that Steve an eat other than a chicken ceasar salad.  I'm sure it will be one of those things that we worry about endlessly but never ends up being a problem.  I know you can appreciate the fact that I'm an overthinker!! 



verleniahall said:


> So sorry to hear about Steve's diagnosis- bit glad things are looking up (or down in numbers )



Thank you .  It's been a crazy spring.  I am definitely feeling like we need a vacation!!



pattyw said:


> Hi Gina! Fell behind here as we were on our cruise!
> 
> 15 days until your trip??   Can't wait to hear all about it !! Hope you'll have time to do a TR!!! Look so forward to them!!



A cruise?!?    How fun!  Which cruise line?  And to where?

So happy to see you got to spend Easter with family in the sunny south.  The weather looked simply gorgeous!

Believe it or not, we are down to just 11 days before we leave!!   One week from Saturday (May 4th).  I've got a ton of things to take care of between now and then (haven't started packing yet, both of us have hair appointments, I have month end at work next week, and we have a few yard projects to complete if the weather holds) so I think the next 11 days will just fly by.....which is A-okay with me .

When is your next Orlando adventure?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Thursday, November 1st:  the conclusion*






Pretty sure I forgot to post some of our other dining stops from earlier in this day.  At one point, we had some snacks at Mama's Pretzel Kitchen.....a pretzel dog for me, and a sausage pretzel (I think?) for Steve:






We had also stopped at Spice Mill for burgers.  Much as they were delicious too, I ended up pitching most of the fries.  Steve was smart to opt for salad.....it wasn't so heavy.











We shared the watermelon, which was wonderfully ripe and sweet.   I love that they always have fresh, seasonal fruit as a side/dessert option on the dining plan!
_
And now, resuming the report....._

Once our tour was over, we decided it was high time to forget about what we looked like and GET WET.  If we ended up looking like a pair of soggy rats, it would not be an issue.....we only had an hour or so of park time left, and we wanted to make the absolute most of it.  So....we opted to head to the park's newest attraction, Infinity Falls, to see what the waits looked like.  When we had been there the Sunday prior, standby times were around an hour, and we were grateful for our free passmember quick queue.

This was a "crowd" photo on our way back from the tour over to Infinity Falls.   It seriously almost felt as if we had the whole park to ourselves.






Arriving at Infinity Falls, the sign was posted at 10 minutes, but we quickly learned that the standby time was very much overstated.  






Staff were filling the boats, but guests were sparse enough that there was no real standby line.






We were boarded and being sent down the rapids within 5 minutes.  It wasn't quite a walk-on, but it was awfully close. 






We ended up riding not once,






....not twice, 






but FIVE TIMES ...and by the time we reached the third run, the ride WAS a walk on .  And the ride staff were laughing and exclaiming "You again?" as we approached .

We even made two new friends, a young girl and her dad who rode with us on the first ride and continued to join us for the 4 that followed.....even though Mom and little sister had enough after the first go.  We exchanged email addresses with the family before we parted (all drippy and soaked) and I was able to send them all the ride photos later that evening since they didn't have Photokey.

We attempted drying off in the massive dryers next to the ride, but we were so soaked after 5 consecutive drenchings that it was honestly an effort in futility.  But, at least we can say that we tried! 






After we had had our fill of Infinity Falls (we seriously contemplated ride #6!!), we sloshed and dripped our way to Voyagers and grabbed a quick dinner before leaving the park.  






This meal alone almost equaled the cost of of our dining plan.  Everything was SO tasty (the chicken, in particular, was outstanding) but there was no way we came even close to finishing it all.  We did make sure to save room for dessert.....priorities, right?   Wouldn't want to waste all that yummy chocolate goodness.

We opened the park that morning and closed it down that night.   Now that's what I call a good day .

Arriving back at the resort, we indulged in a low-key evening of soaking in the Fountain hot tub while we got caught up on some laundry.  We also did a little packing up, for we had just one more full day in Orlando before we would be heading home on Saturday....and we had a full itinerary, complete with two Dismeets.  There would be little time for packing the following night, so it was nice to have the time to get a head start on such a dreaded chore.

*Our Friday, which features meet-ups with @afan and @pattyw, is next!*


----------



## disney ny

Did you say no more trip reports? Oh no! Your reports are my favorites!


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> A cruise?!?  How fun! Which cruise line? And to where?
> 
> So happy to see you got to spend Easter with family in the sunny south. The weather looked simply gorgeous!
> 
> Believe it or not, we are down to just 11 days before we leave!!  One week from Saturday (May 4th). I've got a ton of things to take care of between now and then (haven't started packing yet, both of us have hair appointments, I have month end at work next week, and we have a few yard projects to complete if the weather holds) so I think the next 11 days will just fly by.....which is A-okay with me .
> 
> When is your next Orlando adventure?



We went on Royal Caribbean- 7 day Western Caribbean.  It was our first cruise! Orlando friends convinced us that we had to try it and so we tagged along on their cruise. It was nice to have experienced cruisers with us! Bonus was that we left from Miami so we got to visit with Kyle & Erin pre and post cruise. Troy joined us for Easter weekend so that we could be all together for a nice brunch before flying home!

Next Orlando adventure- Memorial Day weekend! It's a graduation celebration for Troy! and hoping to get a last dose of Disney before the chaos ensues when Star Wars land opens and we will stay clear for a while!

You both so deserve a nice vacation- I know it's been rough lately. I'm sure even with dietary restrictions, you will have yummy meals! I know it's time for Joe and I to get down to business and lose some pounds! I will anxiously await your dining choices which will give me some encouragement that we can be on vacation, eat healthy, and still have a great time!


----------



## ICan'tWait

disney ny said:


> Did you say no more trip reports? Oh no! Your reports are my favorites!



What they said.  I hope you still pop in to give a brief rundown of items you enjoyed. While I'm mostly a lurker, over the years your reports have added many wonderful items to our family vacation itineraries. Seeing you and Steve continue your trips without your son has helped me see what future trips without the kids could be and something to look forward to instead of sad about. Life goals and all that. ;-)  All that to say - your trip reports are much appreciated.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

You certainly made the most of the short lines! We are planning a January 2020 trip, hopefully meeting up with our niece and family again for a few days, probably just getting SW tickets this time.

Not long now........


----------



## Joanna71985

5 times?? I thought my 2 in a day was a lot


----------



## pattyw

ICan'tWait said:


> What they said.  I hope you still pop in to give a brief rundown of items you enjoyed. While I'm mostly a lurker, over the years your reports have added many wonderful items to our family vacation itineraries. Seeing you and Steve continue your trips without your son has helped me see what future trips without the kids could be and something to look forward to instead of sad about. Life goals and all that. ;-)  All that to say - your trip reports are much appreciated.



Yes- totally agree!! Gina TR's are THE BEST!!! Gave me great ideas, saved me $$- made two wonderful  friends for life!


----------



## I-4Bound

I'll join in on the chorus and say that your trip reports are some of my most favorite things on the internet! While we would certainly understand if you couldn't continue them, I know I would certainly miss them.


----------



## Penguinempress

Infinity Falls looks fun! And good strategy doing it at the end of your day (my husband hates spending the day walking around in wet sneakers but smart timing would eliminate that). 

Your next trip is so close! Hope you guys have a wonderful time, I'm sure it'll be a much needed break for you both.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Joanna71985 said:


> 5 times?? I thought my 2 in a day was a lot



We figured that opportunity may never come again.  YOLO!! 



disney ny said:


> Did you say no more trip reports? Oh no! Your reports are my favorites!



Aw, you are so sweet .  But I've been a simply AWFUL trip reporter this spring.....I've gotten so off track, and that's maddening as a reader.  I feel absolutely terrible that I've left everyone just sort of hanging with such sporadic posts.  I can't help but feel that if I can't do a good job, I shouldn't do them at all .



pattyw said:


> We went on Royal Caribbean- 7 day Western Caribbean.  It was our first cruise! Orlando friends convinced us that we had to try it and so we tagged along on their cruise. It was nice to have experienced cruisers with us! Bonus was that we left from Miami so we got to visit with Kyle & Erin pre and post cruise. Troy joined us for Easter weekend so that we could be all together for a nice brunch before flying home!
> 
> Next Orlando adventure- Memorial Day weekend! It's a graduation celebration for Troy! and hoping to get a last dose of Disney before the chaos ensues when Star Wars land opens and we will stay clear for a while!
> 
> You both so deserve a nice vacation- I know it's been rough lately. I'm sure even with dietary restrictions, you will have yummy meals! I know it's time for Joe and I to get down to business and lose some pounds! I will anxiously await your dining choices which will give me some encouragement that we can be on vacation, eat healthy, and still have a great time!



That sounds like an awesome time.  We have yet to try a cruise (I've been super afraid that I'd be seasick the entire time) but it's on our bucket list.  We actually toyed with doing one this year, but then we bought a hot tub  and between that and the outdoor renos that went along with it, I'm doubting that a cruise will be in the budget for 2019.    I think I'd like to try a shorter one first just to see how it goes.

Your next trip won't be long getting here at all!!  Just a few more weeks to go!



ICan'tWait said:


> What they said.  I hope you still pop in to give a brief rundown of items you enjoyed. While I'm mostly a lurker, over the years your reports have added many wonderful items to our family vacation itineraries. Seeing you and Steve continue your trips without your son has helped me see what future trips without the kids could be and something to look forward to instead of sad about. Life goals and all that. ;-)  All that to say - your trip reports are much appreciated.



Aw, thank you SO very much .  You guys are all so unbelievably generous with your compliments.  You make my heart just swell up!  (in a good way!)



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> You certainly made the most of the short lines! We are planning a January 2020 trip, hopefully meeting up with our niece and family again for a few days, probably just getting SW tickets this time.
> 
> Not long now........



Not too bad of a wait, but long enough for you I bet.  The countdown is on!

Ah yes, we are sooooo close now.  4 days to go.  I can hardly believe it .



pattyw said:


> Yes- totally agree!! Gina TR's are THE BEST!!! Gave me great ideas, saved me $$- made two wonderful  friends for life!



Thank you, my friend.  The new friends we've made are easily the absolute BEST part of the Dis experience!!!



I-4Bound said:


> I'll join in on the chorus and say that your trip reports are some of my most favorite things on the internet! While we would certainly understand if you couldn't continue them, I know I would certainly miss them.



Thank you, dear girl .  I appreciate that so much.  



Penguinempress said:


> Infinity Falls looks fun! And good strategy doing it at the end of your day (my husband hates spending the day walking around in wet sneakers but smart timing would eliminate that).
> 
> Your next trip is so close! Hope you guys have a wonderful time, I'm sure it'll be a much needed break for you both.



I absolutely refuse to be wet and squishy all day at a theme park.  Not only does it make me LOOK horrendous, it feels just awful.  Water rides are end-of-the-day activities for me, or not at all.  I'm totally with your husband on that one!!

We are close enough now that I actually started packing today .  Got about 90% of it done.....pretty much all that's left are the things that can't be packed until the morning of (our electric toothbrushes, etc.).  I'd like to look at the Orlando forecast to see what the weather is shaping up to be, but I haven't been able to bring myself to peek yet.  I don't want to be disappointed!!   We've had nothing but rain, rain, rain here lately and I'm dying for some warmth and sunshine.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Friday, November 2nd* 

It had been a busy trip up until this point in the week, so our final full day was intentionally designed to be a little more relaxing.  While we never really sit idle on any of our vacation days, we like to have one or two that are parks-free.  This was one such day.






It was our intention to hit up Disney Springs that morning (with the hopes of enjoying a ride on the Characters in Flight balloon, since it wasn't flying due to wind when we visited earlier that week) so we opted to pick a breakfast place that was on the way.  Initially we had planned to go to Steak & Shake (since its such a good value) but we made a split second decision to stop at Perkins instead.  As we sat at the red light at the entrance to the Crossroads, I happened to glance over and comment that someday we needed to give Perkins a try (we had never been to an American one, and not surprisingly our sole visit to one of the few Canadian locations for dinner many years ago was underwhelming).  Steve had a "there's no time like the present" moment, whipped the wheel to the right, and snagged us a parking space before I had chance to argue.  But then again, why would I do that?  






It wasn't particularly busy so we were seated immediately and quickly had cups of hot coffee placed in front of us by our very efficient, very mature server.  I was happy to note they had flavored creamers.....one of my guilty pleasures....so in my opinion, we were off to a very good start.






We took some time to review the menu......there were lots of good choices from which to pick.....before providing our order to our server.  She whisked away to the kitchen to submit our entree choices to the cooks, but returned promptly thereafter to refill our coffee cups.  It wasn't long at all before our food was delivered to our table, and it made a pretty good first impression.











Can you guess whose is whose?  

All in all, it was pretty good.  It didn't quite measure up to IHOP, in our opinion (although the price point was pretty similar) but it was a satisfying and tasty meal.  It was a noticeably quieter atmosphere than IHOP, for sure, which was rather fitting for our 'relaxing' day.  All in all, we were satisfied.  Definitely a better experience than our Perkins dinner in Niagara Falls, Ontario many moons ago.  

As we headed out of the restaurant and back to our vehicle, I commented to Steve that it felt like the wind was picking up.  While I generally enjoy a nice breeze on a hot Florida day (and this day was definitely shaping up to be the warmest since we arrived.....even at the early hour, you could feel the heat in the air) I was a bit worried about the Characters in Flight balloon .  Surely we wouldn't be shut out twice in one trip!






Alas, that was exactly the case .  This would be as close as we would get to the balloon this trip, as the gusts persisted throughout the morning and the attraction remained grounded throughout our time at the Springs.   Mother Nature obviously had other plans for us on that particular day!  But hey, we couldn't complain.....from the moment we arrived, it had been a trip full of sunshine  and for that, we were extremely grateful.

It was a spectacular morning, and we were pretty full from our big Perkins breakfast, so we opted for a stroll.  Sunshine and warmth in November are not things we would experience in Michigan for the next 6 months, so we wanted to soak up all that we could before we headed back to the chilly north.






All the fall overlays that we had enjoyed earlier in the week had seemingly disappeared overnight.  While the Christmas decor had not yet been rolled out, we knew it wouldn't be long before Disney Springs was dressed for the holiday season.






It was quiet and peaceful.  Early mornings are easily my favorite time to visit the Springs.






It's a nice time to check out some of the little features that are generally mobbed with people during the busier hours.   Steve, of course, is drawn to the mechanical stuff.....
















....but I love perusing the stores when you're not shoulder-to-shoulder with other guests.   We eventually ended up in the Marketplace, and took a tour around the World of Disney.






Christmas was alive and well.  There is barely enough time to take a breath between the Halloween and Christmas seasons at Disney World.  A pause of .... 10 seconds, maybe?






It was marvelously uncrowded.  You don't see the Disney Springs shops like this very often.






I was sorely tempted to buy this shirt, and have regretted that I didn't since we left.  If I happen to stumble upon it again next week, I fear I may not be able to resist this time!






Of course, we also stopped by Ghirardelli after World of Disney......because it's tradition, after all .






They were giving away samples of one of my favorites .  There is no more perfect marriage than chocolate and caramel.....except maybe chocolate and peanut butter .






The smell in here is just amazing .  I'm pretty sure if heaven has a scent, this will be it.











*To be continued....*


----------



## goofballs

I hope you both have a relaxing trip!

I’m happy to hear that the Perkins location you visited was decent. We have a few locally and they seem to me going down in quality and value, so we haven’t been in quite a while.

Perkins hold a special place in our heart just because of their support of Give Kids the World Village - an amazing place that hosts families from around the world visiting central FL on Wish trips.  We were eating at Perkins many years ago and read about their support on the menu. We looked it up, and have been making volunteering at the village a part of our visits for the last 4 years.  It is seriously a highlight of our vacation for all of us - from age 12 to 75!  I can’t say enough about it and highly recommend looking into volunteering there! There is something for everyone. (My boys can’t wait until they are old enough to help with the rides!)  It is just an honor and so heartwarming to be a part of a special week for these families.

Also, I couldn’t resist looking up the cat lady shirt on the parks app. Spoiler alert it is on there


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Great start to the day. That would be my ideal time to go to Disney Springs when it’s nice and quiet


----------



## sk8jdgca

Enjoy your trip! I’m looking forward to Infinity Falls in August. The first time we went to Disney, my daughter (then 6) and I rode Kali 13 times in a row. My kids will be pumped for this new ride!
PS please, please,please,please do a trip report


----------



## I-4Bound

That shirt is perfect! I hope you find it!


----------



## chicagoshannon

You definitely need that Cat Lady shirt.  We got it for Madeline last September.  It's a great shirt that's held up well to washing.


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Mother Nature obviously had other plans for us on that particular day!



Girl you know good and well that Mother Nature is, well, a word I'm probably not allowed to say on here.  I will just call her an unmedicated bi-polar witch!!!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> If I happen to stumble upon it again next week, I fear I may not be able to resist this time!



If you don't find it, just let me know.  I can look for you when I'm down in July!


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I was sorely tempted to buy this shirt, and have regretted that I didn't since we left. If I happen to stumble upon it again next week, I fear I may not be able to resist this time!



I NEED that shirt!


----------



## bankr63

Yay to four more days!!  I hope you both have a wonderful, restful, restorative, and fun trip!

A+ and I aren't really interested in Ocean cruises, but have you considered one of the European river cruises (AmaWaterways or similar)?  Not much sea sickness on a gentle river cruise, and each morning is a different historic city to explore.  It's more like a hotel that keeps moving while you sleep than being on a ship.  That's the one that's on our bucket list.  

I don't think I have ever seen DS that empty.  Will be wonderful when we can travel outside of school breaks.  Another 4(ish) years until A+ retires from teaching.

And yes, I know of the rainy day depressions.  Worst flooding in decades here (well since 2 years ago when it was the worst in decades; but this one is worser).  Rain has been threatening again all day and the whole city has their fingers crossed that it holds back as the Ottawa R. should crest today or tomorrow.  I'll be off to the sandbagging station again after knocking off work later today.  We have friends with a house in a low lying area protected by a berm (levee) that is slowly failing and is just inches from being overtopped.  It is heartbreaking to see their worry; and backbreaking to get out there and help, my bones are getting too old for this!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I hope you have a great trip!!!  Soak up that wonderful Florida sunshine, and hopefully some of your worries slide away for a bit and you come back some rested!   Can't wait to hear the rest of this trip...and hopefully about your trip to Universal!


----------



## chicagoshannon

I'll miss a trip report for your upcoming trip but hope you'll still post lots of pictures on Facebook!


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> That sounds like an awesome time.  We have yet to try a cruise (I've been super afraid that I'd be seasick the entire time) but it's on our bucket list.  We actually toyed with doing one this year, but then we bought a hot tub  and between that and the outdoor renos that went along with it, I'm doubting that a cruise will be in the budget for 2019.    I think I'd like to try a shorter one first just to see how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> We are close enough now that I actually started packing today .  Got about 90% of it done.....pretty much all that's left are the things that can't be packed until the morning of (our electric toothbrushes, etc.).  I'd like to look at the Orlando forecast to see what the weather is shaping up to be, but I haven't been able to bring myself to peek yet.  I don't want to be disappointed!!   We've had nothing but rain, rain, rain here lately and I'm dying for some warmth and sunshine.



I think you would love a cruise. They are sooooo much fun!! I'm going on my 8th in Sept, and just can't wait

As for the weather...try warm, warm, and warmer (which you won't find me complaining about)


----------



## pattyw

Joanna71985 said:


> I think you would love a cruise. They are sooooo much fun!! I'm going on my 8th in Sept, and just can't wait



How nice! We just returned from our 1st cruise and really enjoyed it!

What cruise line are you going on and where?


----------



## Penguinempress

Not sure if that is pancakes or something else with the strawberries & whipped cream but it looks delicious! I'm sure your Perkins meal was also significantly cheaper than the one you had in Niagara Falls - it drives me nuts that the prices there are so ridiculously inflated. A meal at a Niagara Falls TGI Fridays will cost $75 when you could get the same meal at a US location for $30 - ugh! 

And you absolutely have to get that cat lady shirt - it's too perfect!


----------



## Joanna71985

pattyw said:


> How nice! We just returned from our 1st cruise and really enjoyed it!
> 
> What cruise line are you going on and where?



Disney! I'm sailing on the Dream to the Bahamas


----------



## pattyw

Joanna71985 said:


> Disney! I'm sailing on the Dream to the Bahamas



Nice!! We've never done a Disney cruise. I've heard they are fantastic! enjoy!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Hi Gina I hope you don't mind me asking on your thread but I hope someone can help. Some of you may k ow my niece now lives in the USA and it's her birthday soon. I've found a company called fromyouflowers.com and wondered if anyone has used it? Just so I can send some flowers from us.


----------



## Joanna71985

pattyw said:


> Nice!! We've never done a Disney cruise. I've heard they are fantastic! enjoy!



They are awesome! I love Disney cruises


----------



## afan

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Hi Gina I hope you don't mind me asking on your thread but I hope someone can help. Some of you may k ow my niece now lives in the USA and it's her birthday soon. I've found a company called fromyouflowers.com and wondered if anyone has used it? Just so I can send some flowers from us.



I've never heard of them, doesn't mean they aren't good.  I normally use 1800flowers or I go to a local florist and they arrange it through their FTD network.  Not sure if that works across borders though.  You could always find a florist in her town.  I know some stuff that's ordered online gets delivered by an actual florist but I also know some of it comes via fedex in a box.  When my stepdad passed my mom got some flowers that way, there wasn't a vase just the flowers in a box from fedex.  It was packaged well but it's not really the presentation you want when it's a gift.

You might try googling the site you found with reviews at the end.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Thanks afan for your thoughts, it is a bit harder trying to arrange from the UK but I will see if I can see a local florist. The reviews mention expensive taxes and service charge when ordering.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I also use 1800flowers.com  It's not cheap so best bet would probably be a local florist.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

chicagoshannon said:


> I also use 1800flowers.com  It's not cheap so best bet would probably be a local florist.


Yes they do look nice but I don't think they are much more expensive, the local florist had the same pictures so perhaps they are all linked?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Yes they do look nice but I don't think they are much more expensive, the local florist had the same pictures so perhaps they are all linked?


A lot of times the 1800flowers uses the local florists but is priced a bit high due to an added fee.  I've never had an issue with them.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

chicagoshannon said:


> A lot of times the 1800flowers uses the local florists but is priced a bit high due to an added fee.  I've never had an issue with them.


 thanks


----------



## dalmatian7

Gosh I was behind here. Gina I have stayed caught up on Facebook somewhat but didn’t know all the detail of everything you guys have gone through this spring. I am happy that it looks like your current trip is going well and the backyard looks fabulous. If you have always enjoyed your trip reports, they got us to DC and SW and we loved both last fall.
As for the T2 diagnosis, my office mate received the same news last year and has done a great job of making the adjustments without losing all the “fun” food. For support, her sister and I have made some of the same adjustments to our diet (because really we all need to eat more veggies). So I think Steve is lucky to have you by his side. Best wishes.
We are taking a year off from Florida. We just got a puppy and it is our DD’s first year in 4H. So we decided to do some day trips and have plenty of time to take off for all of her events. I had thought about a quick Labor Day trip but then they announced Star Wars and no way. So we will be back in fall 2020.
We did the short 3 night cruise and it was a good in that it left us wanting more not ready to declare we were never going to sea again.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Hey everyone!  Finally checking in!

We have been having a GREAT time so far.....my only complaint,  as it is for most of us, is that time is going by WAY too fast.  I cant believe we will be heading home in just a couple more days.

Universal has been amazing and it's been so good to be back.  The Marvel dinner was fabulous with surprisingly great food and spectacular character interaction.   Crowds have been pretty low (Monday was the only day that felt busy-ish, but that's only if I'm being SUPER picky) and we've met 40 different characters so far without hardly trying.  I've stretched my boundaries a little and rode the Mummy (OMG!!!) and we've managed to find pretty decent meal options for Steve, even with his dietary restrictions.   

SeaWorld's Seven Seas Food Festival was excellent and a great way to kick off our trip.  Sesame Street land is super cute, and we got the chance to meet Elmo and Cookie Monster while we were there.

The weather has been hot and sunny for the most part, save for a couple of wayward thunderstorms that blew through on Saturday and Sunday.   Since it's been so summer-like, we squeezed in a part day at Aquatica on the last day of our APs.  We have managed to cover a lot of ground since we arrived on Saturday!

Today is our Disney day, so after breakfast at Boma (so awesome) and a tour of Disney Springs,  we will soon be heading to Magic Kingdom for their After Hours event.  It's been threatening storms for the last few hours (dark clouds and rumbling off in the distance while the sun still shines overhead) but hopefully they just blow right on by.  It's not sold out so far, so hopefully its SUPER low crowds and we can finally get on the 7 Dwarves Mine Train!  Can you believe we STILL have never been able to experience that attraction??

Capones dinner and show was last night, and was a wonderful experience once again.  Great food, great fun, and the most excellent of seats!  I was able to get some pretty awesome photos since we could have literally reached out and touched the performers.

Notable things yet to do are Blue Man Group (tomorrow) and the minions breakfast (Saturday).  We have a Groupon for the Characters in Flight balloon but it's been so breezy that I'm doubtful that will happen....but hey, ya never know.  Fingers crossed that perhaps tomorrow is a little more still. 

Anyway,  just wanted to check in and say hi while I had a few free minutes.  Thank you all for still hanging in here.  I vow to finish the October tri OP report when I get back and settled in!


----------



## Penguinempress

Glad you're having a great trip! I'm proud of you for trying the Mummy. It might be my favorite ride at Universal, it's so much fun!   

I would suggest trying Mine Train near the end of After Hours and keep in mind that the actual time may be much less than the posted time. On my After Hours night (early April), I think we got in line at 12:35 - posted wait time was 35 minutes but actual time was more like 15. It's a cute ride but I definitely think it's overrated (especially when it's so short!)  Enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Great to read your quick update. Sounds like you’re both having a blast, enjoy the rest  of your trip


----------



## macraven

Your trip sounds awesome!


----------



## pattyw

Yay!! Sounds great Gina!! Can't wait to hear all the details!!


----------



## bobbie68

Hi glad to hear you are having a great time. Nice that the food options are working for you. Can't wait to hear it in your report. Have a great  rest of the time and safe trip back


----------



## PrincessP

So glad to hear you are having a wonderful trip!


----------



## Joanna71985

The trip sounds awesome so far! But sorry the balloon doesn't like you guys


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Well this trip report goes super fast when it takes you until today to get to reading it through.  And....it also makes me super excited that there is a 50% chance DH and I will get to squeeze in a couples only time at SW this summer.  We are still waiting on some plans to lay out but already ready to go.


----------



## sk8jdgca

I miss Gina’s trip reports.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

sk8jdgca said:


> I miss Gina’s trip reports.



Aw, you are so sweet!  

I really do owe you all an apology.   I have tried so many times to get my head back in the game and back to finishing this October report, but somehow.....I have just failed to refocus.  After Steve's dad passed away, we were kind of scattered and emotionally preoccupied.   As spring finally arrived here in the north, we threw ourselves into finishing off the renovations to our backyard.  Then before we knew it, our spring trip rolled around, and we were off and running on another big Orlando adventure.  We came home and boom! it was summer.....full of things to do, more backyard projects (how does one thing seem to lead to another??) and taking full advantage of any fun we could find.  Just like that, it was months since a post.....and for the most part, months off the Dis.

It's hard to explain, but I've needed that break.  It's been good for me.

I'm going to try to get back and finish this report, but I'm not making any promises.  We are just over two months away from our next trip, and I know that time will continue to pass quickly.  So you might get the ending of our October 2018 trip, or.....it might end up being forever a mystery.  Hopefully not the latter. Perhaps as summer changes to fall, my focus will shift gears as well.

Know how much I appreciated seeing your message.  You guys are all so kind.


----------

